# Generation Legacy Issue #13 "Genocide" - Part 1



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2006)

The students take their rest some more fitful then others but there are obviously much on everyone’s minds.  It was a trying day that seemed to never end, but before they knew it the day was over and in many ways everything had changed.  But still the greatest task at hand at least for Legacy was Genocide.

The following morning is early for most as class resumes despite all the traumatic events, the young elites were students first, and heroes second.  Work had already begun on the Girl’s Dormitory and it was expected to be ready in just a few weeks, if not sooner.  Until then the girls were in cramp quarters with the boys, while the Legacy students relaxed in their posh dorms.

The morning news has footage from the freak hurricane in Mudaba Adin, but little else.  There is a short blurb about Mitchell Foundation and even short footage of Kelly’s father on the news from the previous evening…

But for the most part the students just want things to get to normal, and they focus on the Talent Show upcoming and the Dance that is to follow that event in just two weeks.  Something to keep the students preoccupied and not worry too much about the world around them… even if it could end sooner then most would like…

_I leave the players to introduce themselves… it is morning time with about a half-hour till classes start.  The College students have it easy, since they take their classes online, although the buzz is that they may be able to go back to the University campus soon…

BTW Ryan wakes up without his glow... so there!_


----------



## Aenion (Jul 21, 2006)

For the first time in months Karen actually fell asleep that night, the events of the day had completely drained her mentally. It hadn't taken her long to fall asleep. Laying close to Kal, she offered a peaceful sight. The only signs she was still alive was a very faint, very slow heartbeat, the occasional shallow breath and a slight worried frown, it seemed the worries of the day hadn't fully faded as she slept.

Not having any real reasons to set an alarm since she still wasn't allowed to attend classes, she'd only just woken up, worries about Genocide, Kelly, Red Witch etc flashing through her mind, but the blurry sight of Kal looking at her, brought a sleepy smile to her face, almost fully whiping away the worried frown, "Mm-morning hun...what time is it?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 21, 2006)

Anika awakens fairly early, as usual, but lays in bed staring at the ceiling for some time, thinking, as she had done before falling asleep.

Finally getting out of bed, she showers and dresses before beginning her ritual to Odin, the first thing she did every Wednesday.  She stumbles through it somewhat half-heartedly, finding it difficult to focus.  _"I so don't want to go to class today,"_ she thinks.

Finishing, she leaves her room, but pauses outside her doorway, unsure where she wanted to go. After a moment's thought, she heads for Sami's room.  Stopping at the door, she raises a hand to knock, but stops and lowers it again.  She sighs, shakes her head at her indecisiveness and finally knocks on the door.  "Sami?  Are you awake?  I was...wondering if you wanted to get breakfast?" she calls through the door in Swedish.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 21, 2006)

Mark woke early and quickly dressed and showered. He did a few stretches and realized he hadn't checked his mail at all the day before.

"SARAH, do I have new messages?" _Wonder if Gianni got back to me about the Reebok vs. Nike bidding war._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 21, 2006)

Ryan had spent the night reading over his college textbooks and thinking about the events of the day before. After his night of relative inactivity, he spent the morning occupying himself with his typical grooming rituals. 

"Christ," Ryan exclaims, dropping the electric hair dryer. He takes a step backward from the mirror, then cautiously floats up in the air a foot. He quickly experiments with the rest of his array, testing the less destructive ones on his wall. "Huh," he says after a moment. The glow came back while using each power, but faded soon afterwards. "This is cool," he remarks to himself. 

_Wait until everyone sees this. Well, really, why would they care? And why should I care what they think? I help rescue Cassie from Legion and explosions, I get nothing but scorn. I try to make sure that Anika isn't gutted by our little spy, I get nothing but scorn. And I even breathe a hint about Tommy's true nature, and Kelly tells me to go kill myself. Why the hell did I even want to go back here? Maybe I should put a little more focus on finding a way to defeat Overseer and having a good time myself and a little less worrying about the rest of the morons that live here.

Overall, though, yesterday was pretty cool. A lot better than that downer funeral._

Ryan finishes dressing himself, then heads to the cafeteria for the conversation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2006)

Kelly had spent the night in the infirmiry, since at leastthere she had a bed to use hat wasn't cramped for all that she had offered half of it to Tommyy.  Although she had no physiological need to sleep since she could just channel the weather's energy into her body to refresh herself, she had been exhausted, even after falling asleep the first time, and it was just nice to be able to sleep holding hands with someone you loved...it made things feel safe, even if it might not be entirely true.

Waking up late was unusual to Kelly, well waking up at all was, but the day after the attak on Sanctuary, the popstar woke up very late, but then again, she wasn't really planning on attending class.  There was too many people for her to talk to, and well, her mom had just been hijacked by her stalker and murdered her father.  All in all, the lethargy and confused daze was quite understanable for the girl...had it really only been a day or two since the Hurricane and everything else?  Kelly's sense of time had been warped by her weather stepping halfway around the world.

The popstar took off the shorts and shirt from Bishop's farm and replaced them with a pair of gym shorts and a tee shirt bearing the school logo since her own wardrobe had been totalled in the hurricane.  Kelly's first stop of the morning was across the infirmary to check in with her mom, and maybe have a little heart to heart about, well...everything.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Morning found Cassie on the track, running full out.  Clearly she had been doing this for some time as her sweats are drenched. Her eyes barely focused on the outside world as she continues to circle the track.

Her thoughts are else where.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Finishing, she leaves her room, but pauses outside her doorway, unsure where she wanted to go. After a moment's thought, she heads for Sami's room.  Stopping at the door, she raises a hand to knock, but stops and lowers it again.  She sighs, shakes her head at her indecisiveness and finally knocks on the door.  "Sami?  Are you awake?  I was...wondering if you wanted to get breakfast?" she calls through the door in Swedish.



The door slides open after a long moment.  Sami is busy making his bead, everything nice and neat.  He looks over his shoulder replying in Swedish, “Good morning, did you sleep okay?  I am pretty hungry, and breakfast sounds like a good thing right about now.”

He does not look much moved in at all, in fact the clothes he does have are all neatly folded next to his open satchel.  He tugs on a shirt and puts on sandals, “I really need more clothes,” he laughs, “But I guess that can wait.  I need to figure out where I am going to be first, I want to stay here but I am not sure if I can handle all the crazy things that happen.  Or having my brain constantly scanned…” he furrows his brow in frustration.

*Ryan*

Ryan’s door opens and standing on the other side about to knock is a very pissed off Tina.  She glares, “So where were you last night?  I told you to hit me up, and you totally blew me off!  What the hell Ryan?”

She cools off for a second, “Hey… where is your glow, what the hell did Overseer do now?” she looks worried.

*Mark*

Gianni comes through he finally got something worthwhile out of Reebok and is urging Mark to go ahead with them, the money is about ten million more then they originally offered plus some lucrative options that will all be explained in the paperwork.  Plus Maxim is really pushing to get the interview, and want to have a response in the next few days!

Star is in the kitchen already cooking Mark breakfast.

*Karen*

Kal smirks, “Morning,” he murmurs, “I have no idea what time it is, I guess I should actually do something around here huh?”  He gets up and gets cleaned up speaking from the bathroom, “Man it’s like seven-thirty, right about now I should be heading off to class… my “parents” would be angry with me…” he laughs.

“So like what is this whole college thing like, I guess I should go one day huh?”

*Cassie*

While Cassie runs she hears in her mind, _“A penny for your thoughts?”_ it is Jun Min’s mental voice.

*Kelly*

Her mother is awake and she smiles warmly to Kelly and gives her daughter a hug before really saying anything.  She lets the moment linger before finally speaking, “I will be fine honey, I am sorry for everything that happened… I am not even sure where to begin.  But I guess you probably want to talk, about everything.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Cassie blinks but keeps running as she considers the response.

_"I am mulling over the facts I've been given. Some of them are quite.. fantastical."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie blinks but keeps running as she considers the response.
> 
> _"I am mulling over the facts I've been given. Some of them are quite.. fantastical."_



_“Well many things seem like they should exist only in the realm of fiction, or at best science fantasy… but we both know the truth is far stranger then fiction.  Perhaps you can burden me with these thoughts that trouble you?  Maybe help you sort them out, because it does not seem like you are making any headway,”_ she replies in a calm mental tone.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gianni comes through he finally got something worthwhile out of Reebok and is urging Mark to go ahead with them, the money is about ten million more then they originally offered plus some lucrative options that will all be explained in the paperwork.  Plus Maxim is really pushing to get the interview, and want to have a response in the next few days!




Mark quickly composed and sent off his agreement to Gianni on both fronts. He composed a quick mail asking Roland if he wanted to hit the pool sometime and then wandered downstairs.



> Star is in the kitchen already cooking Mark breakfast.




"Morning, Star. You're here early." Mark smiled. He could smell the eggs already.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“Well many things seem like they should exist only in the realm of fiction, or at best science fantasy… but we both know the truth is far stranger then fiction.  Perhaps you can burden me with these thoughts that trouble you?  Maybe help you sort them out, because it does not seem like you are making any headway,”_ she replies in a calm mental tone.





_"Shall I clean up and come to your office, or would you care to join me? I do hope either way we can keep what we discuss in confidence, I'm not yet sure I want to share it."_


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2006)

*Gilden - 1hp*

The air around his room ripples as Gilden steps out of his dimensional sanctuary, it almost felt like cheating, there was barely enough room for all the students and he could have shared his retreat but it was his only real connection to his home world and openning it up to strangers wasn't something he was willing to do just yet.

He glances around the tiny room, papers spread everywhere, he had gone over the ritual one last time before retiring. He didn't find anything but there was that nagging doubt that the spell would blow up in his face, he just hoped that it wouldn't literally do just that. There wasn't anything else that he could do except cast it and trust in his skills and the magical legacy of his people.

A quick glance at the clock told him that it was getting late, classes would start soon. He picks up what books he needs and heads out the room, it was going to be a long day, might as well start it...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _"Shall I clean up and come to your office, or would you care to join me? I do hope either way we can keep what we discuss in confidence, I'm not yet sure I want to share it."_



_“Actually I am behind you running myself, nothing like an early morning run to keep the figure in shape.  No need to make this formal, and I understand your need for confidence, and I will hold to that.  Besides sometimes you just need to talk to someone and get things out even if just to hear yourself talk and work your way through a problem.  I am listening when you are ready to talk,”_ she adds in a comforting mental tone.

*Gilden*

Students are milling about the cafeteria right now, getting breakfast.  Catching up, or getting ready for the school day.  Some are reviewing or doing homework, while others are just trying to wake up.  He sees Aya and Gadget already sitting together, while Gadget definitely looks awake, Aya obviously does not share her enthusiasm.

*Mark*

Star replies, “Good morning Mark, I have no reason to sleep, so I decided to cook and update my own internal databanks with information.  I also spent some time talking with Tommy so I was occupied for most of the night.  Are you ready to go to class today?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2006)

> Her mother is awake and she smiles warmly to Kelly and gives her daughter a hug before really saying anything. She lets the moment linger before finally speaking, “I will be fine honey, I am sorry for everything that happened… I am not even sure where to begin. But I guess you probably want to talk, about everything.”




Kelly returned her mom's hug happily, and then slid into bed next to her.  The mother and daughter were always really close, in fact Kelly's mom was one of her best friends, and they had always shared a lot, which made the whole thing with Bishop so confusing, almost like a betrayal, not just because she hadn't to Kelly that her dad wasn't her dad, but because she had hid all such a large part of her life away.

"Everyone is saying that Bishop is really my dad...Is that true?  I mean I don't want to believe what Legion said, but Tommy said it too and...  Can you tell me about him?  What he's really like, I've heard stories, but I know he didn't do stuff that people have tried to have him blamed for.  Is he a good person?"  The girl gives her mom another hug before asking what she really wanted to ask, "why didn't you tell me mom?  I tell you everything...  Where you trying to protect me?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 22, 2006)

> Star replies, “Good morning Mark, I have no reason to sleep, so I decided to cook and update my own internal databanks with information.  I also spent some time talking with Tommy so I was occupied for most of the night.  Are you ready to go to class today?”




"As ready as I'll ever be for Arabic," Mark sat down to eat. "Wish I didn't have to sleep sometimes. I'd get in a lot more time at the pool."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Everyone is saying that Bishop is really my dad...Is that true?  I mean I don't want to believe what Legion said, but Tommy said it too and...  Can you tell me about him?  What he's really like, I've heard stories, but I know he didn't do stuff that people have tried to have him blamed for.  Is he a good person?"  The girl gives her mom another hug before asking what she really wanted to ask, "why didn't you tell me mom?  I tell you everything...  Where you trying to protect me?"



“William, he is your father, and I am sorry I never told you that.  I think I hid it for myself and for the father that raised you as his own then just to protect you.  He wanted you to be his so badly, that I did not have the heart to tell him otherwise.  It was selfish of me, but he loved you so much, that I could not take that away from you,” she says softly.

“That may not be a good reason to keep this from you, but it is the reason I have for doing what I did,” she sighs.

“Your father, William, he is a good man, he also believes very strongly that things are not as they should be.  I fell in love with him because he was a strong man, he is a strong man, he never compromises and he never quits.  He was both dangerous and charming all in one, and I was younger then, and probably not even sure of what I wanted.  He showed me something different, and I would have gone all the way with him… but I just don’t believe that violence will solve all our problems.  In the end your father, the one that raised you, was the better choice, he was stable, nonviolent, and dedicated to the family,” she says wistfully.

“Maybe I never gave William the chance to be your father, and that was wrong of me… he never knew, and I probably would have never told him… if things had not happened the way they did,” she sighs. Then squeezes Kelly, “You never want your children to see you in a moment of weakness… I just wanted to do the right thing for you.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Cassie slows and let's the telepath catch up with her, scarely breathing hard as she falls into step with her.

"So, what should we discuss first? My leaving the campus or the information I found out while I was gone? Or my lack of trust in the motives of Ryan and others?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "As ready as I'll ever be for Arabic," Mark sat down to eat. "Wish I didn't have to sleep sometimes. I'd get in a lot more time at the pool."



“I would think never sleeping would be incredibly dull, or just make you very cranky.  I mean Ryan never sleeps, and look at him.  Plus Kelly has little need for sleep and she isn’t exactly miss congeniality,” she laughs at her own joke.

“Karen though seems the most balanced, I should ask her how she stays so balanced while the others do not.”

“Oh and Arabic is not overly difficult, I have assimilated several languages into my databanks, if you ever need a speaking partner,” she finishes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie slows and let's the telepath catch up with her, scarely breathing hard as she falls into step with her.
> 
> "So, what should we discuss first? My leaving the campus or the information I found out while I was gone? Or my lack of trust in the motives of Ryan and others?"



She replies mentally,_ “Whatever is on your mind, anything, everything, or something altogether different… if you want to keep this confident then I suggest mental communication, SARAH can’t read minds… yet.”_

Jun Min laughs out loud while jogging beside Cassie.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

_"Fair enough, I quess I should start with what I found out."_ Cassie lets the discoveries of the last two days flow out to the councellor.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2006)

A small smile appears on his face as he notices the two girls, somethings will always be the same, no matter what.

"Greetings," he says as he approaches them. "Can I join you for a bit?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _"Fair enough, I quess I should start with what I found out."_ Cassie lets the discoveries of the last two days flow out to the councellor.



_“Wow… that is a bombshell.  I guess the first thing is what do you believe is true, do you believe you can trust where this information came from?  And if you can, what makes you think that the people here cannot help you?  It seems like your friends risked their lives for you because they care about you… I doubt they would not help you even more now.  Or is it something else?”_ Jun Min replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“Wow… that is a bombshell.  I guess the first thing is what do you believe is true, do you believe you can trust where this information came from?  And if you can, what makes you think that the people here cannot help you?  It seems like your friends risked their lives for you because they care about you… I doubt they would not help you even more now.  Or is it something else?”_ Jun Min replies.





_"I trust my friends, it is folks like Paragon who ordered me into protective custody when he sent the soldiers after me, and Ryan who clearly only acted because I was pivotal in his fate.. they I don't trust. I owe the rest of Legacy a fair debt. As for how reliable the concept of my being an eternal's reincarnation. That is yet to be seen, but I doubt that the Red Witch would waste so much effort on me. You have to admit it's quite.. fantasitcal."_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The door slides open after a long moment.  Sami is busy making his bead, everything nice and neat.  He looks over his shoulder replying in Swedish, “Good morning, did you sleep okay?  I am pretty hungry, and breakfast sounds like a good thing right about now.”
> 
> He does not look much moved in at all, in fact the clothes he does have are all neatly folded next to his open satchel.  He tugs on a shirt and puts on sandals, “I really need more clothes,” he laughs, “But I guess that can wait.  I need to figure out where I am going to be first, I want to stay here but I am not sure if I can handle all the crazy things that happen.  Or having my brain constantly scanned…” he furrows his brow in frustration.




"That was the last time I'm ever going to subject you to that, I promise.  If this stupid spy thing persists, we're leaving, period.  I never heard of anything so ludicrous."  Anika replies, adding somewhat sheepishly, "Did I mention I was sorry?  I know it's intrusive, but I was kind of hoping that because it was me doing it that...it would be easier to take?"  She stumbled to find the right words and failed.  "No, I know it was wrong, and I'd never do it again, and I hope you can forgive me.

"Have you given much thought to leaving?  I want to stick it out until this whole Genocide thing is done, but after that, I don't know.  You're right, this place is crazy.  Besides, I know you don't want to be here, and I want to be with you, so if you can tough it out for a couple days...I'm sure they won't be nearly as nuts as yesterday.  But, like I said, if Ryan or Charotte mention this spy business to anyone else, then we'll just leave right there, because I'm not putting up with it, and I'm sure you don't want to either."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> .
> *Ryan*
> 
> Ryan’s door opens and standing on the other side about to knock is a very pissed off Tina.  She glares, “So where were you last night?  I told you to hit me up, and you totally blew me off!  What the hell Ryan?”
> ...




"Sorry Tina," Ryan says with a decidedly unapologetic smile. "After we dealt with Charlotte's little emergency, I was a little distracted. I'm sorry I can't tell you any more than this, but I'd be careful around Sami. Besides, we practically live right next door to each other with the damages and all. Want to get some breakfast? I'll explain the glow loss on the way."

"It's nothing Overseer did...well, I don't think so. I think I'm just learning greater control over my powers; I don't like the glow, so I stopped doing it. Of course, I still light up like Rudolf if I start using my powers, like so," he explains as he steps into the air and begins to float.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> A small smile appears on his face as he notices the two girls, somethings will always be the same, no matter what.
> 
> "Greetings," he says as he approaches them. "Can I join you for a bit?"



Aya looks up, “Yeah, have a seat… I am not quite sure why classes or anything can’t start at like one in the afternoon.  I am not even sure why I am going to class, but I guess I should learn something while I am here… until I can convince Gadget and Kal to go back to our not so crazy world.”

Gadget smiles, “I can’t I have so much work to do here, I wear they have so many nice toys to play with.  Who knew the future would be so much fun!  Paragon really respects my work, I have the best boss a girl could ever have.  Don’t you agree Gilden?”

Aya shrugs, “Whatever, what does a girl have to do to get some action around here, I think all the boys are stupid or something.  They obviously don’t recognize a hottie when they see one.”

*Cassie*

_“I think you have some touch choices to make, and maybe Ryan isn’t the nicest person but he does genuinely want to help people… under that angry exterior.  He isn’t easy to get along with, but I doubt he wants to use like a tool.  I think that we need more proof before we start believing one word of that is even connected to the Red Witch.  She does not have a good track record, and if there is truth there it may be wrapped in several believable lies,”_ Jun Min replies.

_“What do you think is truer, that you are a designed tool from the future, or this reincarnation of an Eternal?  I mean we even met the man that may create you in the not so distant future… that has to speak for something right?”_

*Anika*

Sami thinks over what she says for a long time.  And then shrugs, “I trust you Ani, so I will stay for you.  You need to see this through, you are an important person now, and have so much responsibility.  I just don’t want to get in the way of that.”

“But really, where would I go?” he laughs, “I would rather be here waiting for you, to make sure you make it back safe and sound.  I may not be superhuman, but I can at least just try and be there for you, right?”

*Ryan*

Tina shoves Ryan with a sigh as they walk to the cafeteria, “Yeah okay, well don’t keep too many secrets from me.  I am the jealous type, and I have no problem putting my fist into people’s business if I have to.”

She smiles though, “Well I definitely like the new ‘no-glow’ you better.  I can be seen in public with you,” she jokes.  She smiles, “Oh come on it’s a joke Ryan, but really this is a new hot look for you.  Stick-Girl may actually try and get you back now… too late for her though.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> _“I think you have some touch choices to make, and maybe Ryan isn’t the nicest person but he does genuinely want to help people… under that angry exterior.  He isn’t easy to get along with, but I doubt he wants to use like a tool.  I think that we need more proof before we start believing one word of that is even connected to the Red Witch.  She does not have a good track record, and if there is truth there it may be wrapped in several believable lies,”_ Jun Min replies.
> 
> _“What do you think is truer, that you are a designed tool from the future, or this reincarnation of an Eternal?  I mean we even met the man that may create you in the not so distant future… that has to speak for something right?”_





_"Ryan has no use for me. And if everyone is correct he was openly contempuous of me. To qoute one of my foster father's partners, he wouldn't have 'spat on me if I was dying of thrist' I don't think he'll have had a change of heart that great overnight.

Not that it matters what I am, I very much doubt I'll survive the encounter with Overseer. If I'm just an anomoly, I'll never have existed. If I'm not, I'll still be dead."_


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2006)

"Of the two of us, I think that I should be the jealous one," Ryan jokes. "As far as my new, well, old, appearance, I have to say I'm a fan. I blend in with a crowd better too, as long as I'm not using my powers. You know, it doesn't seem fair that in a few short days you're able to learn my entire history here, but I know nothing. By the way, what else did the students here say? I assume you probably got most of it from Jimmy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Of the two of us, I think that I should be the jealous one," Ryan jokes. "As far as my new, well, old, appearance, I have to say I'm a fan. I blend in with a crowd better too, as long as I'm not using my powers. You know, it doesn't seem fair that in a few short days you're able to learn my entire history here, but I know nothing. By the way, what else did the students here say? I assume you probably got most of it from Jimmy."



Tina shrugs, “I am not going to say,” she replies in a teasing tone.

The two walk into the cafeteria, “I think your history is far more entertaining then anything I could make up on my own.  Besides if you really want to get to know me, then you will be patient, and you will learn everything you need to know… if I like you.”

“Now let’s show you off,” she smirks.

*Cassie*

_“I think you have a few things backwards in that line of thinking, but this is about you not what you perceive or believe Ryan may or may not want with you.  All I can say is even if you two do not get along on a personal level, Ryan risked his life for you.  I think you both just have to come to grips with that neither of you are going to be great friends, you two just rub each other the wrong ways…”_ Jun Min replies with a mental sigh.

_“But this is more about you then him, so lets put that aside for now.  What worries me most is that you have resigned yourself to dying.  I am sorry but no successful plan ever began with, well I am going to die so… I would rather focus on how we can survive this.  Because there has to be away… you going poof or just dying to this Overseer is not going to work for me.  So put that out of your mind as well… instead focus on the positive, either way, you seem to be the focus for what could possibly be the way to combat and defeat the end of the world… take solace in that and build from there,”_ Jun Min finishes.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya looks up, “Yeah, have a seat… I am not quite sure why classes or anything can’t start at like one in the afternoon.  I am not even sure why I am going to class, but I guess I should learn something while I am here… until I can convince Gadget and Kal to go back to our not so crazy world.”




"Perhaps if you didn't stay up so late, it would be easier to get up in the morning." He says with a snicker as he sits down with them.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget smiles, “I can’t I have so much work to do here, I wear they have so many nice toys to play with.  Who knew the future would be so much fun!  Paragon really respects my work, I have the best boss a girl could ever have.  Don’t you agree Gilden?”




"Of course he respects your work, how can he not. I have only met the man a few times but he does seem nice."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya shrugs, “Whatever, what does a girl have to do to get some action around here, I think all the boys are stupid or something.  They obviously don’t recognize a hottie when they see one.”




"Maybe your just hitting on the wrong ones, Mark seems to be quite involved with Star and Timothy seems to be a pretty absorbed with his own thoughts."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> _“I think you have a few things backwards in that line of thinking, but this is about you not what you perceive or believe Ryan may or may not want with you.  All I can say is even if you two do not get along on a personal level, Ryan risked his life for you.  I think you both just have to come to grips with that neither of you are going to be great friends, you two just rub each other the wrong ways…”_ Jun Min replies with a mental sigh.
> 
> _“But this is more about you then him, so lets put that aside for now.  What worries me most is that you have resigned yourself to dying.  I am sorry but no successful plan ever began with, well I am going to die so… I would rather focus on how we can survive this.  Because there has to be away… you going poof or just dying to this Overseer is not going to work for me.  So put that out of your mind as well… instead focus on the positive, either way, you seem to be the focus for what could possibly be the way to combat and defeat the end of the world… take solace in that and build from there,”_ Jun Min finishes.




_"I tried, several times. He keeps throwing things back at me. In Hong Kong, after he tried to show how he was 'reconciling', he derided my efforts. And I've not given up, but honestly do you think I have a chance going up against a powerhouse like Overseer? Ryan might. I  don't know how I can help him in the fight anyway. I'm an overamped martial artist. No powers that could truly harm something like the Overseer."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _"I tried, several times. He keeps throwing things back at me. In Hong Kong, after he tried to show how he was 'reconciling', he derided my efforts. And I've not given up, but honestly do you think I have a chance going up against a powerhouse like Overseer? Ryan might. I  don't know how I can help him in the fight anyway. I'm an overamped martial artist. No powers that could truly harm something like the Overseer."_



_“Just put him out of your mind, he is a jerk.   You waste too much energy wondering or even caring what he thinks, so stop it.  That would go a long way to negating that negative stress you receive from him.  It really is a waste of your time,”_ Jun Min replies.

_“But honestly you need to think beyond just beating the Overseer to a pulp.  From what we learned from your encounter with him, direct physical confrontation is going to be a lose-lose situation for everyone involved.  Simply beating him up isn’t going to win the day, we have to think outside the box; to use a cliché.  We don’t have that answer yet, but I am confident we will,”_ she replies keeping pace with Cassie, _“I doubt anyone wants to die, and we are all just as scared as you are… so don’t think you are going this alone.”_

*Gilden*

Aya replies, “Sleeping is a crutch.”

Gadget shrugs, “I like to get as much sleep as I can, it helps to keep the mind keen and sharp; don’t you agree Gilden?”

“Stop sucking up just because you like him,” Aya retorts.

“I do not,” she blushes, “I just agree that is all.”

“Whatever,” danger Girl looks at Gilden, “Yeah maybe I am chasing the wrong guys… the guys from this stupid dimension… speaking of which look at that guy he is… oh my god is that Ryan?”

She gestures toward Ryan and Tina, except Ryan isn’t glowing…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“Just put him out of your mind, he is a jerk.   You waste too much energy wondering or even caring what he thinks, so stop it.  That would go a long way to negating that negative stress you receive from him.  It really is a waste of your time,”_ Jun Min replies.
> 
> _“But honestly you need to think beyond just beating the Overseer to a pulp.  From what we learned from your encounter with him, direct physical confrontation is going to be a lose-lose situation for everyone involved.  Simply beating him up isn’t going to win the day, we have to think outside the box; to use a cliché.  We don’t have that answer yet, but I am confident we will,”_ she replies keeping pace with Cassie, _“I doubt anyone wants to die, and we are all just as scared as you are… so don’t think you are going this alone.”_





_"I don't think I'm alone. Anika and Charlotte will stand by me, and I'm sure the rest of the Legacy will step up, it's.. just that Ryan's hipocracy grates."_ Cassie shrugs and thinks to herself for a moment. _"I wonder.. is there anyway you could probe my mind? Look for hints of the past I do not recall? It would be helpful to resolve which story is real and which is a lie."_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami thinks over what she says for a long time.  And then shrugs, “I trust you Ani, so I will stay for you.  You need to see this through, you are an important person now, and have so much responsibility.  I just don’t want to get in the way of that.”
> 
> “But really, where would I go?” he laughs, “I would rather be here waiting for you, to make sure you make it back safe and sound.  I may not be superhuman, but I can at least just try and be there for you, right?”




Anika smiles.  "Would you stop saying that you're in the way?  You are not in the way.  I'm happy that you'd stick around for me, but I'm not going to let you get hurt anymore.  As long as you're left alone, then I'll stay here and do what I can.  But I don't care how 'important' it is, if comes down to picking between my job and the people I care about, it's no contest."

She shakes her head.  "Okay, enough of that, I'm famished.  Let's go."  As they make their way to the cafeteria, Anika explains (complains?) that they've missed a lot of class, and catching up and prepping for the Genocide battle is going to keep her pretty busy the next few days.

They enter the cafeteria.  "...and that ritual with Gilden to summon...hey, who's that with Tin...Ryan??" she exclaims, her jaw agape.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I would think never sleeping would be incredibly dull, or just make you very cranky.  I mean Ryan never sleeps, and look at him.  Plus Kelly has little need for sleep and she isn’t exactly miss congeniality,” she laughs at her own joke.




Mark laughed, "I guess I'll pass then. If I end up like Ryan I couldn't stand myself."



> “Oh and Arabic is not overly difficult, I have assimilated several languages into my databanks, if you ever need a speaking partner,” she finishes.




Mark perked up a fair bit. _She can speak Arabic? What about Spanish?_ "Do you have Spanish too? That's the other language I've got. I can swear in it but anything that's not about mothers, sex, or bodily functions I don't know. I'm going to need the help."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark perked up a fair bit. _She can speak Arabic? What about Spanish?_ "Do you have Spanish too? That's the other language I've got. I can swear in it but anything that's not about mothers, sex, or bodily functions I don't know. I'm going to need the help."



“Of course, I can speak Spanish as well,” she demonstrates her fluency with ease.  Star continues cooking, “Tommy always felt it would make me much more adaptive if I could understand and communicate in a multitude of languages.”

*Cafeteria*

Sami blinks, “Wow… that is different.”

*Cassie*

_“It is possible but dangerous… and unethical.  I don’t like to probe deeply into people’s minds, there are things there… sometimes I don’t even want to see.  But you might be right, there may be something deep in your mind that could be useful.  I will need to think about this,”_ Jun Min replies hesitantly.

_“I would need your complete compliance and trust… why don’t you think it over before you decide something like this,”_ she comes to a stop and checks her pulse and relaxes.

She speaks out loud, “Nice run… I wish I had your energy,” she smiles.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Of course, I can speak Spanish as well,” she demonstrates her fluency with ease.  Star continues cooking, “Tommy always felt it would make me much more adaptive if I could understand and communicate in a multitude of languages.”




_Wow._ "Is there anything you can't do?" Mark smiled, impressed. "You cook, you speak like a thousand languages, you save my life, you kick ass..." _Those knockoff Stars really didn't have anything on her._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Wow._ "Is there anything you can't do?" Mark smiled, impressed. "You cook, you speak like a thousand languages, you save my life, you kick ass..." _Those knockoff Stars really didn't have anything on her._



“Well there are several things that are an impossibility for me, by the constraints of my construction,” she replies still cooking, “But I try not to dwell on the things I am not capable of, because that will not change without… being an organic, synthetic, but still a living breathing organism.  But I guess that was not the answer you were going for.”

“Here you go Mark, eat up,” she puts his food out for him and then begins cleaning up.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> _“It is possible but dangerous… and unethical.  I don’t like to probe deeply into people’s minds, there are things there… sometimes I don’t even want to see.  But you might be right, there may be something deep in your mind that could be useful.  I will need to think about this,”_ Jun Min replies hesitantly.
> 
> ...





"It's what I was built for." Cassie says with complete sincerity. "And I've considered it for a long time. I trust you and this has to be settled one way or another."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Here you go Mark, eat up,” she puts his food out for him and then begins cleaning up.




Mark ate. "It's really nice of you to do all of this. I guess Reebok wants to keep me bad enough. They're kicking in another ten million and some more perks."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal smirks, “Morning,” he murmurs, “I have no idea what time it is, I guess I should actually do something around here huh?”  He gets up and gets cleaned up speaking from the bathroom, “Man it’s like seven-thirty, right about now I should be heading off to class… my “parents” would be angry with me…” he laughs.
> 
> “So like what is this whole college thing like, I guess I should go one day huh?”




"Mmm-mm," Karen mumbles as she rolls onto her back, stiffling a yawn, "Seven-thirty? My parents'd kill me if they found out. " she giggles, she wraps the sheets tighter around herself, wanting to enjoy the warmth left behind by Kal's body for a bit longer, "Two more hours before I've to help Mr. Kincaid with class. I hope they managed to do my laundry..."

"College is fun, a lot of hard work though, but that's fun too," she gets out of bed to turn on the computer to check her messages and browse to the website of the college "The campus was really cool, the students were pretty nice too, not that I've had the chance to get there much yet... I think it'd be great, I'd get to spend even more time with you," she jokes, "What courses were you thinking of taking?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2006)

Gilden mutters something ineligible as he takes a bite of toast, a hint of a blush runs up the sides of his long ears, as Aya teases Gadget about liking him.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She gestures toward Ryan and Tina, except Ryan isn’t glowing…




"Wow, Ryan... what happened? Are you alright?" He tells them as they come over


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2006)

"What?" Ryan asks innocently...or at least trying to sound innocent. "Let's see...I remembered to wear clothes today...what's wrong guys?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2006)

Kelly leans her head on her mother's shoulder while she was talking, listening attentively, she doesn't interrupt at all, something fairly odd for the normally perky teen, but perk seems to be a few notches on the meter too high for her to reach lately.  "Did you love Daddy though?  He really seemed to love you lots.  I thought you guys were like the perfect parents, I mean, you always seemed to get along so well and everything."  The blonde girl saiid, turning her head to look over a her mother's face.  Laying side by side like that the mother and daughter were a before and after picture, Kelly was very pretty, but her mom had the prettyness matured and ripened into a stunning beauty.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Your father, William, he is a good man, he also believes very strongly that things are not as they should be.  I fell in love with him because he was a strong man, he is a strong man, he never compromises and he never quits.  He was both dangerous and charming all in one, and I was younger then, and probably not even sure of what I wanted.  He showed me something different, and I would have gone all the way with him… but I just don’t believe that violence will solve all our problems.  In the end your father, the one that raised you, was the better choice, he was stable, nonviolent, and dedicated to the family,” she says wistfully.




"Gosh, what do I even call him, it'll be really weird to call him daddy...dad is daddy, but... he's gone...what are going to do?  I mean, even if Bishop is suppoused to be my father, I still love dad...I miss him."   the girl says miserably, squeezing in against her mother to sob.  "I just can't believe he's gone...he was always so smart...its like I'm expecting him to walk in any minute and say he had already seen it coming or..."  she saobs trailing off and making a helpless hand gesture that had come to signify that he was just so smart that it was really beyond her how he thought.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2006)

Anika's look of shock turns to confusion, and then slowly turns to derision.  "I dunno, you look different but I can't put my finger on it.  Did you do something with your hair?" she says saracstically, realizing whatever it was couldn't be serious if he was making light of it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark ate. "It's really nice of you to do all of this. I guess Reebok wants to keep me bad enough. They're kicking in another ten million and some more perks."



Star shrugs, “Don’t worry about it, it takes minimal effort for the results, and I enjoy it.  I think you are going to be very rich Mark, what are you going to do with all this wealth?”

She finishes cleaning up the kitchen; the rest of the place is spotless.

*Cassie*

Jun Min nods, “Alright we will talk about it about it after classes today, I need to hit the shower.”  She waves and then walks towards the Staff Gymnasium.

*Karen*

Kal answers from the background, “I have no idea, and I never really thought it.  I am not much for book learning, but I guess I should think about that.  I mean Nightchild and Gadget were like geniuses so they always helped me with my homework, Gadget more so then Nightchild.  I would rather just play football and take classes in underwater basket weaving.”

“Yeah now that I can handle,” he adds with a laugh.

*Kelly*

“I loved your father,” her mother replies softly, “so don’t think that I didn’t.”

“You can just cal him William or Bishop or anything else you are comfortable with.  You don’t have to do anything different, because your daddy loved you very much, and I can’t believe he is gone either.  Or the man we knew is gone… your father had contingency plans set up…” she turns on the monitor and switches to a CNN news feed showing her father at a press conference.

“I think we can safely assume that Legion may have gotten to him to,” she says bitterly.  She holds Kelly close, “I am not sure how to handle this, Paragon assures me they are in contact with the United States they are not going to exactly jump when the UNJE tells them to.”

“I am sorry Kelly, you should not have to deal with all of this right now, and you are too young.  You should be enjoying life and be singing,” she adds.

*Cafeteria*

Tina grins smugly at Anika, “Stop drooling stick-girl.”

Aya shrugs, “Well without the glow you might actually be cute now… so like what happened?”

Gadget looks confused, “Stick-girl?”

Sami smiles but does not say anything.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jun Min nods, “Alright we will talk about it about it after classes today, I need to hit the shower.”  She waves and then walks towards the Staff Gymnasium.




"Thank you Jun Min," Cassie says as she follows into the gym, heading ot the students section to clean up for breakfast and classes. "I know you have some misgivings, but I need to do what I can to resolve this before I start looking for a course of action."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Thank you Jun Min," Cassie says as she follows into the gym, heading ot the students section to clean up for breakfast and classes. "I know you have some misgivings, but I need to do what I can to resolve this before I start looking for a course of action."



_The Staff Gym is seperate from the Student Gym, they are two different structures  if she is talking to Jun Min it will have to be mental communication._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _The Staff Gym is seperate from the Student Gym, they are two different structures  if she is talking to Jun Min it will have to be mental communication._



OOC: That was before she actually entered.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

*Cassie*

Jun Min nods and leaves.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2006)

"Yeah, it is the hair," Ryan agrees. "I've actually started to let it grow out a little, but I didn't think it was noticeable. Oh, Aya, you mean the glow? Yeah, I got kind of tired of it. Unexplainable glowing auras are kind of last year, if you know what I mean."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 23, 2006)

Gilden sighs and rolls his eyes at Tina's comment. He gives Gadget a "Its a long story look" and continues to eat his toast.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2006)

"It's just her lame attempt to annoy me.  Like if I called her 'Lack-of-Social-Ettiquete-Girl'.  That's such a mouthful though, 'bitch' rolls off the tongue so much better," Anika says with a scornful look towards Tina.

She then turns towards the buffet tables to find some waffles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It's just her lame attempt to annoy me.  Like if I called her 'Lack-of-Social-Ettiquete-Girl'.  That's such a mouthful though, 'bitch' rolls off the tongue so much better," Anika says with a scornful look towards Tina.
> 
> She then turns towards the buffet tables to find some waffles.



 Tina bristles at Anika’s reply.  She clenches her fists but holds back, showing a rare moment of self-control.  She relaxes for a moment, but she is a hair’s breath away from slugging someone… or at least looks like it.  She finally speaks, “Ryan, I have to agree with everyone else, you look great.”

Tina kisses his cheek and then goes to grab some food from the buffet.

Gadget blinks, “Oh wow… that almost got ugly.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

Cassie cleans up and pulls on her uniform. Once cleaned up, she heads for the caferteria.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 23, 2006)

"Very close," Gilden says as he watches Tina head towards the buffet. "That one is full of rage, I wonder why."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2006)

"Almost got ugly?" Ryan asks under his breath, so that only those nearby can hear. "That almost got ugli*er*." _Looks like Anika just violated our little treaty. It's not my fault that Sami is so damn boring._ Ryan smiles, thinking of Tina.

He then grabs a seat. "So, what's on everyone's itinerary today? Anyone know if the imaginary  teleporting invalid is feeling better? I mean James, by the way."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

*Cassie*

Cassie walks in to the caferteria and looks around as she selects a tray and starts loading it up. Taking pains to avoid getting too close to Ryan as she does so. After filling the tray she wanders over to the table where Gilden is sitting. "Is it okay to join you guys?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2006)

Anika returns to the table with a plate of Belgian waffles with strawberries and a glass of OJ, sitting next to an open seat for Sami as Cassie enters.  "Hey Cassie.  Sorry I missed out on supper last night.  I was so tired.  It goes without saying that yesterday was pretty nuts."

She looks over at Gilden.  "Speaking of which, when did you want to cast this summoning spell, Gilden?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

"You want me to be there to help thrash it if things get out of hand?" Cassie asks quietly as she takes a seat.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star shrugs, “Don’t worry about it, it takes minimal effort for the results, and I enjoy it.  I think you are going to be very rich Mark, what are you going to do with all this wealth?”




Mark shrugged, "I have about four million in the bank now. Banks. I think Gianni has it in six or seven. Some of it's going to Anika's charity fund. Maybe I'll buy a house somewhere by the ocean, with a pool. You know, away from people. I can get anywhere pretty fast, so I don't really have to be close to things. I guess Yoshi would buy planes and cars and stuff, but I never really got that."

"You don't know anything really expensive you'd like to have, do you?" Mark smiled.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks over at Gilden.  "Speaking of which, when did you want to cast this summoning spell, Gilden?"



Sami nods taking a seat with a bowl of cold cereal and a banana.  He starts eating, just listening; not trying to intrude on the conversation.  Aya replies to Ryan, “Yeah I saw Kiyana, she says he isn’t doing too well right now, they have him in the infirmary.  I hope it isn’t anything serious.”

Gadget agrees with Gilden, “Yeah she is bad to the bone, and she scares me.  I mean I hear she punches first and asks questions later.”

Tina gets back with a hearty breakfast and sits next to Ryan, “Hey anyone seen Timothy, I wanted to compare some notes with the kid before class.  Guy may not be much to talk, but he is pretty smart, a little bit of an emo whiner though.”

Aya shrugs, “Nope, not this morning… probably baking brownies or something… I swear he is like nice one minute and then totally stupid the next.  What the hell is his problem?”

Jimmy walks up to the table, he speaks to the whole table, “The Legacy clique is out in full force, how goes the whole saving the world business?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged, "I have about four million in the bank now. Banks. I think Gianni has it in six or seven. Some of it's going to Anika's charity fund. Maybe I'll buy a house somewhere by the ocean, with a pool. You know, away from people. I can get anywhere pretty fast, so I don't really have to be close to things. I guess Yoshi would buy planes and cars and stuff, but I never really got that."
> 
> "You don't know anything really expensive you'd like to have, do you?" Mark smiled.



Star replies, “Not offhand, I have never actually had a material need.  Is that odd?  I don’t even know what I would need or want.  I guess maybe I really don’t need anything, I guess that makes me boring?  Maybe a pet, like a puppy would be nice, something to take care of… is that odd an android with a pet?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2006)

Ryan inwardly smiles at Cassie's discomfort, popping a stick of gum into his mouth. _What supper? I wasn't invited? Awww...I'm crushed. Heh. Nice to see Sami acting suspiciously, as usual. After breakfast, I guess I'll check in with Jun Min, then maybe follow up some leads. I hope James gets better soon...especially since I don't think Anika will assist me in following these leads._

"I hate how Timmy tries to pull off the whole "I'm so much wiser than you" routine. I can't believe he ran," he adds, shaking his head. "And we're not much of a clique Jimmy. I get the feeling that with a few unkind words, we'd be going at it tooth and nail. Kind of tempting, really. How's your business going?" _Whatever the hell that is._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 23, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> After filling the tray she wanders over to the table where Gilden is sitting. "Is it okay to join you guys?"




"Of course, you are always welcome." He tells her gesturing to an empty seat.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks over at Gilden. "Speaking of which, when did you want to cast this summoning spell, Gilden?"




"After our classes I would guess, although we will need somewhere with more space then my dorm room." 



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You want me to be there to help thrash it if things get out of hand?" Cassie asks quietly as she takes a seat.




"I would appreciate it." He replies as he turns others. "I would like all of you there as well if you can make it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "And we're not much of a clique Jimmy. I get the feeling that with a few unkind words, we'd be going at it tooth and nail. Kind of tempting, really. How's your business going?" _Whatever the hell that is._



Jimmy smirks, “Business is good I guess, I figure I should be out of here in a few weeks, the family wants me to come home and start grooming me for the family business.  So things are looking up, at least I won’t be stuck here in this place doing the same crap over and over again.”

Tina shrugs, “I guess I need to find someone else to school in basketball.”

“Anytime anyplace, baby,” Jimmy retorts.

Tina just looks up and shakes her head eating.  Jimmy leans on the table, “So what is this junk about Tommy, super freaking brain McKain?  What did he do now, I mean the kid may be a smartass, but he is basically harmless right?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2006)

"Yeah, I imagine you get to learn all kinds of cool ways of keeping track of money, or learning how to bribe the right corrupt officials. Back here, we just get to travel around the world, fight terrorists and honest to God demons, explore other dimensions, and confront beings of godlike power. Going back to China must be a relief from all this ennui," Ryan says, rolling his eyes and mispronouncing "ennui."

"Tommy's a good liar, I'm not surprised he has you fooled."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

Cassie lays a hand on Jimmy's arm, she looks at him with a gentle smile. "Thank you. You helped me realize something vital. I know you and I don't agree on things, but you did something .. considerate with your talk with me."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "After our classes I would guess, although we will need somewhere with more space then my dorm room."




Anika nods in reply.  "Outside, maybe?  Or the gym?"



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "I would appreciate it." He replies as he turns others. "I would like all of you there as well if you can make it."




"An audience.  Oh boy, performance anxiety," she jokes.  "Better safe than sorry, I guess, in case something goes wrong.  We won't summoning anything like that demon-thing from Lord of the Rings, I hope.  The smaller the better."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star replies, “Not offhand, I have never actually had a material need.  Is that odd?  I don’t even know what I would need or want.  I guess maybe I really don’t need anything, I guess that makes me boring?  Maybe a pet, like a puppy would be nice, something to take care of… is that odd an android with a pet?”




"What kind of puppy? One of those little bald things? A big one? Anything you want," Mark decided.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "What kind of puppy? One of those little bald things? A big one? Anything you want," Mark decided.



“I don’t know,” Star replies, “I really could not ask you to get me anything.  It is your money Mark, and you should do stuff for you; don’t waste it on me.  I appreciate just being around all my friends.”

Star smiles wistfully, “But that is sweet of you.”

*The Cafeteria*

“Hey I never wanted to save the world, just wanted to live in it,” Jimmy replies, “and if you ever needed something just think you know someone in both high and low places.”

He turns to Cassie, “Sure thing, I owed Yoshi one.”

“You might want to fill me in on this whole Tommy is a skilled liar business, just what the hell are you talking about?” Jimmy asks Ryan.  Jimmy then shrugs, “On second thought, no, I really don’t want to know.  I am done with sticking my nose in places it does not belong.  Catch you kids later,” he waves and leaves.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal answers from the background, “I have no idea, and I never really thought it.  I am not much for book learning, but I guess I should think about that.  I mean Nightchild and Gadget were like geniuses so they always helped me with my homework, Gadget more so then Nightchild.  I would rather just play football and take classes in underwater basket weaving.”
> 
> “Yeah now that I can handle,” he adds with a laugh.




Karen giggles, "Hmm, yes I think that'd be a bit too specialized... Our world doesn't really allow Elites, and gods too I guess, to play sports with Baselines. They say it'd be unfair, I guess their right... Maybe you can still become a football coach or something?"

"But getting a degree might still be important, it could be useful when the world doesn't need saving anymore," she jokes, "I'm no genius but I wouldn't mind helping," she replies with a smile, she gets up and checks if they dropped off her laundry. Carrying the basket inside, she heads straight for the bathroom to wash and dress herself, she emerges wearing her trademark pair of patched up jeans and a shortsleeved, white blouse, "I think you should do what you'd like to best..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen giggles, "Hmm, yes I think that'd be a bit too specialized... Our world doesn't really allow Elites, and gods too I guess, to play sports with Baselines. They say it'd be unfair, I guess their right... Maybe you can still become a football coach or something?"



"Damn that sucks," Kal sighs, "yeah I could be a coach..."


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "But getting a degree might still be important, it could be useful when the world doesn't need saving anymore," she jokes, "I'm no genius but I wouldn't mind helping," she replies with a smile, she gets up and checks if they dropped off her laundry. Carrying the basket inside, she heads straight for the bathroom to wash and dress herself, she emerges wearing her trademark pair of patched up jeans and a shortsleeved, white blouse, "I think you should do what you'd like to best..."



Kal thinks for a second, “I am not going to worry about school right now, you get educated.  Me I will just focus on what I do best, which is hurting the bad guys and stuff.  Besides I am a god, Thor owes me lots of back allowance, and being a God should equate to some kind of wealth right?” 

He laughs for a minute then waits by the door, “I don’t really care either way, I am sure I will figure something out to do that is worthwhile when the world no longer needs saving.”

"Maybe I can be a stay at home dad and raise all ten of our kids," he jokes.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 23, 2006)

Karen giggles, "I'd think so too, I always figured gods could like make their own wealth somehow you know? Omnipotence and all... They pay us tons to save the world anyway. We just need to find us an employer who's honest I guess..." she smiles wryly.

"Mmm-mm, that'd give me time to concentrate on my career. I think I like that idea, but ten kids? I was thinking like three maybe four," she smirks and kisses him on the cheek, "Let's get some breakfast."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2006)

"If you say you loved daddy, then I believe you, it really seemed like you did, like you do...gah, I wish he was he was here, he'd know what to do about Legion, and then we could just do it and let everyone be safe from him again." the blonde teen says hugging her mom tightly, clinging like her mother was a life raft, much as she had with Tommy overnight.

"I don't know what to call him...I've met him a couple of times, and well, I just called him Bishop, but if he's also my dad, I don't really want to call him that either, it doesn't seem right, and its not his fault we didn't know about each other, so I shouldn't punish him or anything...but it probably doesn't matter, I mean, Paragon has him, he's probably off to some super secret prison somewhere."  she says bitterly.  One dad gone, and now a second was probably somewhere she'd never be able to see him again.

As her mom turns on the TV and goes channel surfing to CNN and the image of her grandfather giving the pres conference, she looks at her mom in horror as if the thought that he might have been Legionized.  "Grandpa Chuck too?  Do you think Grandmom, and Grandpa Ed are...were Legionized too?"  she asks naming her other set of grandparents.  "This is all my fault, he said he was going to get rid of everyone around me til I had no choice but to love him... do you think he'd really do all that."   she asks, sounding even more miserable.

"Maybe we can get Tommy to make more of those things that he used to get Legion out of you?  We can't jus sit here and let Legion take over all of the Mitchell foundation...he killed Daddy, but I wont let him get his company too."   the young blonde girl said determinedly, she sat upright and watched the press conference attentively wondering where it was being held, and what she could do about it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Cafeteria*
> 
> “Hey I never wanted to save the world, just wanted to live in it,” Jimmy replies, “and if you ever needed something just think you know someone in both high and low places.”
> 
> ...




"Try and keep in touch okay Jimmy." Cassie says as she watches him leave. "I hope eventually to buy a 'clue'."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I don’t know,” Star replies, “I really could not ask you to get me anything.  It is your money Mark, and you should do stuff for you; don’t waste it on me.  I appreciate just being around all my friends.”




"Making my friends happy makes me happy. So it is something for me," Mark told Star. He glanced at the time. _Getting late._

"I have to get to class, but think about what kind of dog, or cat, or whatever you want today." Mark got up to leave.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 23, 2006)

The night had been a long one. Sleep didnt come easily, but it finally came. Two hours of working out details, followed by an hour of exercise in his room. He couldnt trust the information that the gym gave him. His power was more than just telekinesis, there was something ... not quite so mental in nature about how he did things. He followed that all up with working, until sleep took him, on a nice relaxing song. He smiled as he drifted off, realizing that this would be a first, using his power exclusively to play the instrument. He just hoped he could pull it off.

He got up, showered, noting the time, and floated off toward the cafeteria. He spotted Cassie and headed over to see her after grabbing some food first.

"Morning, Cass. Hey ... have you seen Kelly? I wanted to ask her about the festival coming up. See if she's interested. Oh ... and if you have any artistic skills, I'd be more than glad to see you do a demonstration as well."

Something is definitely different. Either he's still half asleep, or he's trying to remember to not be so extremely polite around her.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 23, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika nods in reply.  "Outside, maybe?  Or the gym?"




"Inside preferably and no it probably won't be the demon thing from the Lord of the rings."  He tells her with a smile.



			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> "Morning, Cass. Hey ... have you seen Kelly? I wanted to ask her about the festival coming up. See if she's interested."




"She was still in the infirmary the last I heard."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2006)

"Hello Timothy, I really don't have any artistic skills. Yoshi liked to take me dancing, but I doublt I am all that good at it. I'm not sure where Kelly is, she's probably still in recovery. You could ask SARAH for her location though." Cassie says as she uses a knife to carve up an apple.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2006)

"What festival?" _Festival? Who even uses that word anymore?_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What festival?" _Festival? Who even uses that word anymore?_




"First I've heard, too.  What's going on?" Anika asks Timothy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 24, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "If you say you loved daddy, then I believe you, it really seemed like you did, like you do...gah, I wish he was he was here, he'd know what to do about Legion, and then we could just do it and let everyone be safe from him again." the blonde teen says hugging her mom tightly, clinging like her mother was a life raft, much as she had with Tommy overnight.



Her mother just nods, not really responding.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't know what to call him...I've met him a couple of times, and well, I just called him Bishop, but if he's also my dad, I don't really want to call him that either, it doesn't seem right, and its not his fault we didn't know about each other, so I shouldn't punish him or anything...but it probably doesn't matter, I mean, Paragon has him, he's probably off to some super secret prison somewhere."  she says bitterly.  One dad gone, and now a second was probably somewhere she'd never be able to see him again.



"I hope not," her mother whispers.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> As her mom turns on the TV and goes channel surfing to CNN and the image of her grandfather giving the pres conference, she looks at her mom in horror as if the thought that he might have been Legionized.  "Grandpa Chuck too?  Do you think Grandmom, and Grandpa Ed are...were Legionized too?"  she asks naming her other set of grandparents.  "This is all my fault, he said he was going to get rid of everyone around me til I had no choice but to love him... do you think he'd really do all that."   she asks, sounding even more miserable.



"This isn't your fault honey, you can't control the actions of this madman..." her mother comforts her.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Maybe we can get Tommy to make more of those things that he used to get Legion out of you?  We can't jus sit here and let Legion take over all of the Mitchell foundation...he killed Daddy, but I wont let him get his company too."   the young blonde girl said determinedly, she sat upright and watched the press conference attentively wondering where it was being held, and what she could do about it.



"I agree, we can't let him get away with this," her mother says softly.

The door slides open and Bishop stands there, he walks in the door sliding behind him.  He looks surprised to see Kelly and her mother awake, and hesitates to speak.  He gathers his composure, “Good morning, I wanted to see how you were both doing… perhaps I should come back at another time?”

Kelly’s mother glances to Kelly, “I don’t mind if Kelly does not.”

*Cafeteria*

Tina blinks, “Whoa summoning a demon, you mean like that Yoshi clone thing, or the evil Kelly thing?  Is that wise?  I thought they were the bad guys?  Ryan we definitely have to be there, I don’t think this will end anywhere near good.”

Aya smirks, “I am so there, what about you Gadget?”

Gadget nods, “I will try, Paragon wants me to go over SARAH’s programming code line by line, for security reasons.  But I think I should be able to get that done with plenty of time to spare and cheer Gilden on!”

SARAH announces, “January 20th, the first Mudaba Adin Institute Talent Festival, open to all students, with the Winter Dance following the event!  Come out and support your fellow students!  See the Institute Home Page for more details.  This will be the event of the season!”

Aya grins, “A dance… sounds like a party, and here I am with nothing to wear…”

*Karen*

Kal laughs, “Now breakfast, I am good at.”  The two enter the cafeteria and see their friends all sitting around the same table.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal laughs, “Now breakfast, I am good at.”  The two enter the cafeteria and see their friends all sitting around the same table.




"You're good at a lot of things," Karen smiles and gives him a squeeze as they walk towards the cafetaria, hearing the announcement by SARAH, "Ooh, a dance. That'll be great," she reacts eagerly, "I hope the restriction gets lifted soon, I could use something to wear," she adds with a sheepish smile.

"Is ... is that Ryan? Did he lose his powers?" she asks Kal in a whisper as they approach the others, "Good morning," she greets them, sounding quite cheerful, she does look a bit concerned at Ryan but doesn't ask.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The door slides open and Bishop stands there, he walks in the door sliding behind him.  He looks surprised to see Kelly and her mother awake, and hesitates to speak.  He gathers his composure, “Good morning, I wanted to see how you were both doing… perhaps I should come back at another time?”
> 
> Kelly’s mother glances to Kelly, “I don’t mind if Kelly does not.”




Kelly looks up as the door opens, with a tear balanced precarously on her chin for a  moment before it falls to the blanket.  The popstar gives her biological father a fairly timid smileand shakes her head.  "No, I don't mind, I guess your welcome to join us."   she says, still hugging tight against  her mom,   but only from what was said before, she didn't shrink away from him, or try to hide.  "Is Paragon keeping you here?  I would have thought he'd send yo off to some prison or something  by now."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina blinks, “Whoa summoning a demon, you mean like that Yoshi clone thing, or the evil Kelly thing?  Is that wise?  I thought they were the bad guys?  Ryan we definitely have to be there, I don’t think this will end anywhere near good.”




"Not those ones in specific and trust me if I could think of any other way to get the information we need, I would abort this attempt." He says with a frown. "There are just too many unanswered questions about the Red Witch and this is about as close to the source as we can get."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya grins, “A dance… sounds like a party, and here I am with nothing to wear…”




"A dance?" He frowns slightly but says nothing further.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2006)

"Yeah, summoning demons seems to be the usual way that Earth gets invaded by the legions of Hell. I'll be there, I guess. But a talent show? That sounds fun," he comments sarcastically. _This talent show will just prove that we're all far too reliant on our little powers. I don't think I could go back to the way I was._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 24, 2006)

"Oh, Gilden, I'll have to be a little late to the summoning. I forgot that I was going to be doing a session with Jun Min. She's agreed to do a deep probe of my memories, to verify which story is closest to the truth. I will be seeing her just after classes." Cassie says as she carves up an apple with smooth motions.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks up as the door opens, with a tear balanced precarously on her chin for a  moment before it falls to the blanket.  The popstar gives her biological father a fairly timid smileand shakes her head.  "No, I don't mind, I guess your welcome to join us."   she says, still hugging tight against  her mom,   but only from what was said before, she didn't shrink away from him, or try to hide.  "Is Paragon keeping you here?  I would have thought he'd send yo off to some prison or something  by now."



“For the time being I have a modicum of freedom, I think we have bigger things then ideological differences to worry about at the moment.  We have come to an agreement to set aside our past conflicts for the moment, a temporary cease fire, is the best term I can call this. But,” Bishops walks closer to the bed, “my first concern is that you two are alright, the last 48 hours have been very trying for both of you.  Part of that is my blame to shoulder as well.”

“Paragon has contacted the United States authorities and warned them about Legion possibly possessing several prominent members of your father’s organization.  I am not sure what bloody good that will do for now, but it is something.  I think for now, we should keep Kelly’s location a secret, just in case Legion tries to devise a way to strike at her here.  I don’t like the current circumstances but for the moment we have to trust the UNJE,” he finishes.

Kelly’s mother replies, “We will stay here for now, my main concern is keeping Kelly safe.  Safe from that monster.  Bishop are you okay, I… I am sorry I did not tell you-”

Bishop stops her, “You don’t need to say anything; there is no need for apology.”

She nods.

Bishop looks at Kelly, “I can’t bring your father back, but I will make sure that Legion gets the punishment he rightfully deserves.”


----------



## Aenion (Jul 25, 2006)

"We'll be there for the summoning," Karen takes a seat, making sure that Kal can sit close to his friends when he gets back with his breakfast, "I think a talentshow sounds like fun. I'm sure we've got a lot of talented people here at the institute... and not just because of our powers," she adds.

"Are you sure you want to do that?" she asks Cassie, "I really wouldn't want anyone messing around in my head..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "We'll be there for the summoning," Karen takes a seat, making sure that Kal can sit close to his friends when he gets back with his breakfast, "I think a talentshow sounds like fun. I'm sure we've got a lot of talented people here at the institute... and not just because of our powers," she adds.
> 
> "Are you sure you want to do that?" she asks Cassie, "I really wouldn't want anyone messing around in my head..."




"You know that I have too many questions and doubts, and to be honest, we've not got time for me to work though them the normal way."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2006)

Kelly looks surprised at William's answer, it was what she wanted, getting people to wrok together and put aside their differences to get ready for overseer, but she hadn'tthought Paragon would do it.  "So, are you like free to go so long as you tell your people to do whatever Paragon wants, or did he actually mean working together?"  the blonde girl asked curiously.

"Mom, I'm not gonna hide from him.  He probably has people in the UN under his control too, so he already knows where we are.He knew who we were with anyway, so this is where he'd expect us to be, right?"  Kelly asked rhetorically.  "We need a way to figure out who is being controlled, and then whatever it was Tommy gave to Mark to free you.  Until then he could be anywhere, be anyone, even one of the students."  she says with a sigh.  At Bishop's declaration, Kelly looks up at him, a little wide-eyed, and then floats over to him on a gentle wind.  "Your my dad too you know," she says, before giving him an awkward hug.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks surprised at William's answer, it was what she wanted, getting people to wrok together and put aside their differences to get ready for overseer, but she hadn'tthought Paragon would do it.  "So, are you like free to go so long as you tell your people to do whatever Paragon wants, or did he actually mean working together?"  the blonde girl asked curiously.



“For now, I have some freedom, lets focus on that,” Bishop replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Mom, I'm not gonna hide from him.  He probably has people in the UN under his control too, so he already knows where we are.He knew who we were with anyway, so this is where he'd expect us to be, right?"  Kelly asked rhetorically.  "We need a way to figure out who is being controlled, and then whatever it was Tommy gave to Mark to free you.  Until then he could be anywhere, be anyone, even one of the students."  she says with a sigh.



“I know,” she sighs, “but I won’t let him hurt you, and with Tommy’s help we will stop him.  Plus your friends seem very capable despite their age,” her mother tries to comfort her.

“Legacy has always impressed me, despite their affiliation.  They won’t stop till Legion is gone… but we still have the Overseer to contend with,” he adds.  He is about to continue…


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> At Bishop's declaration, Kelly looks up at him, a little wide-eyed, and then floats over to him on a gentle wind.  "Your my dad too you know," she says, before giving him an awkward hug.



Bishop looks surprised, before giving her a reassuring hug.  He is speechless for a long moment and then finally speaks, “I… I suppose I am.  I have always wanted a daughter, I just… wow.  Kelly, I am not good at this, but I will promise you that I will put a stop to Legion, Neuro, whatever he wants to call himself now.”

Kelly’s mother just watches a smile, forming on her face.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2006)

"I'm not gonna let him hurt me, or anyone else either, not if I can stop it.  I wont run."  the small blonde teen says determinedly.  "My friends wont stop fighting Overseer, and neither will.  Legion is just a warm up, and we'll stop him together.  We wont let him hurt anyone else."



> “Legacy has always impressed me, despite their affiliation. They won’t stop till Legion is gone… but we still have the Overseer to contend with,” he adds. He is about to continue…
> 
> Bishop looks surprised, before giving her a reassuring hug. He is speechless for a long moment and then finally speaks, “I… I suppose I am. I have always wanted a daughter, I just… wow. Kelly, I am not good at this, but I will promise you that I will put a stop to Legion, Neuro, whatever he wants to call himself now.”




"I'm not really good at this either... so I guess your in good company...dad."  she says the last word hesitatingly, as if she is trying it out to see how it fits on Bishop.  Deciding that she likes it, she nods, and repeats it.  "Dad."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 25, 2006)

"A talent show...I see," Anika says.  "Well, I'll be in the audience for that, I think.  A performer, I am not.  And a dance.  A dance would be nice.  Hopefully it ends better than the last one."  She quiets and continues eating when she sees Gilden's reaction to the dance.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 25, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You know that I have too many questions and doubts, and to be honest, we've not got time for me to work though them the normal way."




"I know..." Karen sighs resignedly, "I guess Jun-Min wouldn't be too bad to let in there," she adds with a weak smile.

"I wasn't really thinking of performing either ... I-I'm just no good in front of an audience..." Though she had to admit to herself that her stutter was nearly gone now, only rearing it's ugly head when she was really nervous. She was actually doing quite well in Mr. Kincaid's class and was looking forward to next class. She just didn't have the confidence to step in front of an audience focused on her, especially one that was gonna grade her, "At least it'll let us unwind a bit..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2006)

"Whose bright idea was this talent 'festival' anyway? I mean, does anyone have some kind of talent they feel like showing off? I mean, what will we get? A few singers, a few pianos, one or two other miscellaneous instruments, some kind of girly ballet, maybe a juggling act. Hell, if we're that desperate for entertainment, why not just declare war on some organized crime?" 

_The dance sounds fun though. I wondered how things would have gone with Anika and I if Mark hadn't gotten himself attacked and Justice Elite hadn't screwed up their little raid. Oh well. At least that series of events got me on the team._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2006)

Cassie frowns at Ryan's outburst, but keeps her look and comments to herself as she takes a bite out of her bannana nut muffin. She bit down her retort to his comment.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You know that I have too many questions and doubts, and to be honest, we've not got time for me to work though them the normal way."




"Becareful anyways, sometimes only time can bring forth the answers we need."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Whose bright idea was this talent 'festival' anyway? I mean, does anyone have some kind of talent they feel like showing off? I mean, what will we get? A few singers, a few pianos, one or two other miscellaneous instruments, some kind of girly ballet, maybe a juggling act. Hell, if we're that desperate for entertainment, why not just declare war on some organized crime?"




"Considering the wide range of powers and abilities that the students have displayed I would imagine the talent show would be a good idea, Kiyana can sculpt with water, Anika can create illusions, Cassie could put on quite the acrobatic show. You and Kal could even put on a display of strength, we could see which one of you is stronger." Gilden responds with a shrug.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 26, 2006)

Timothy smiled a bit at Sarah's upstaging, but knew it wasnt personal.

"She took the words out of my mouth. And I'm sure you've got some kind of artistic talent. Acrobatics perhaps? Anyway, I'm not pushing. Just looking for those who are interested."

He looked toward Ryan, "To answer your question, art is very important. It edifies the soul, lifts one up, and can be quite relaxing. Without something of value in the soul ... what seperates us from the animals all about us, human or otherwise?"

He smirks, "Sometimes its the only thing that keeps me from being more of a gloomy guss than I already am. Do you want to imagine what I'd be like without some means of an outlet?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 26, 2006)

_Yup, it's still Ryan..._ Karen sighs, "Don't worry about Ryan... He still believes smashing things is a perfectly acceptable artform. Not all of us have the cultural level of a neanderthal, Ryan," she shrugs not allowing him to ruin her rather good mood, "I think you'd look cute in a pink tutu. It'd go well with your old glow."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2006)

"Hmm, I kind of thought it was some kind of "no powers" thing. And believe me, I have no intention of advertising the full extent of my powers in front of an audience...always better to have a few tricks up your sleeve, just in case," he says with a smile. "I guess it might not be so lame. But a *pink* tutu Karen? I always thought that yellow was more my color...but hey, why not show off your own cultural level, overcome your fear, and do a little act?" _Show just how much better you are than me,_ he thinks bitterly, careful not to let his annoyance noticeable. _I'm surrounded by the self-righteous, all of whom try to talk down to me, lecture me, blah blah blah. But I'm not listening._ 

Ryan smiles to himself, then turns to answer Timothy. "A lot of things besides art separates us from animals. Self-awareness, rational thought, higher moral ideals, etcetera. And if something is dragging you down Tim, just get rid of it."

"By the way, is Mark going to show up and eat breakfast with the rest of us peons? I kind of need to tell him something," he says with a glance towards Anika.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2006)

"I am willing to do some acrobatics, though I doubt I'll be up to dancing anytime soon." Cassie says. "And Ryan, if it's so offensive an idea, feel free to not come." she adds as she finishes her breakfast and gets up. "I am quite sure it will improve everyone else's morale."

With that she turns and walks off.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 26, 2006)

Karen just shakes her head quietly at Ryan's retort, remembering the last time she'd stepped onto a stage. She was fourteen. It had been a classic schoolplay, Romeo and Julliette. After two years of being the stand-in, she'd gotten the main role. A dream come true. The first she'd actually get to enter the stage and as Juliette no less. Rehearsals were perfect at least nearly so, she knew her lines by heart, she even knew most of the lines of her co-players.

Then the big day came and she, she just couldn't step onto the stage. Her stand-in, an older girl who barely knew the lines but who was convinced she should be on there, shoved her onto the stage, causing her to stumble and lose her glasses. The audience burst into laughter as she blindly scrambled about to retrieve them. Eventually she rose to look at the blurry mass of laughing people and she ran. Her co-players, except for her stand-in who'd gotten her wish, and her teacher were furious and she'd had to quit the troupe.

Karen shakes her head again, _No, never. Never again..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He smirks, "Sometimes its the only thing that keeps me from being more of a gloomy guss than I already am. Do you want to imagine what I'd be like without some means of an outlet?"



“Oh really, so you mean you can be even gloomier then you have been, thanks for the warning,” Aya replies, “So like this talent festival, are you in it?  Are you going to show us your special talents?”

Kal shrugs, “I think I am stronger then Ryan, but he definitely has all kinds of tricks up his sleeve…”

Gadget watches the teens bicker and sighs, “Well I should get to work… uh Gilden, I will see you… I mean be at the summoning later, you know for support.  I am not much of a fighter so I can’t help beat them down…” 

She smiles, “Have a great day!”  She waves as she leaves, tripping over her feet, but not falling.

“Oops,” she says aloud, still leaving.

*Kelly*

Bishop smiles, “Wow… thank you, Kelly.  I am not sure what to say, but I will do my best to earn this new title I have.  I would not exactly win father of the year, not too many children can say they have a world renowned terrorist for a father.”

“Sheila, she got all your best features,” he says looking Kelly over, “she is a young beautiful woman.  Wow, I should be focusing on the task at hand, but I am just amazed, and please forgive me when I say she is like an angel.”

Her mother smiles, “I am just happy that some little good can come out of this, William.”

Bishop nods.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2006)

Kelly beam's at her father's compliments, she looked up to her mom, the woman had everything, beauty, wealth, brains, and a kind heart.  There were worse things to be then like her mom.  "Thanks dad.  You really know how to charm a girl don't you?"   she asks, grinning at the terrorist leader.

"I'm not happy about what happened to dad, but I am glad to know the truth, and we are related."  she says looking back and forth between her mother and new father.  She listens to the announcement by SARAH about the talent show and Dance and smiles at her dad.  "I know yo and Paragon are working together, but do you think he'd aallow you to take your daughter to a dance?" she asks.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hmm, I kind of thought it was some kind of "no powers" thing."




"Our powers are part of us, I think it would be interesting to see them used in a nonviolent way." He replies casually.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She smiles, “Have a great day!”  She waves as she leaves, tripping over her feet, but not falling.
> 
> “Oops,” she says aloud, still leaving.




"I should get going as well," Gilden says as he gathers his things, he will follow Gadget out. "Mind some company while you walk?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 26, 2006)

Karen forces herself out of her selfpity, she just wasn't in the mood for it, _That was four years ago, theatre would've never been my thing anyway... I'm good at fixing cars, not something I can really enroll with in any talentcontest. My little bug'll get here in three days. But I'll never get it all fixed up in ten days, let alone able to drive... Maybe I can trim hedges or make icesculputures like that really old movie mom loved to watch. What was it's name again? Ed? Edward... Edward Scissorhands. But I never sculpted anything before..._



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Our powers are part of us, I think it would be interesting to see them used in a nonviolent way." He replies casually.




"I agree, even you Ryan. I know you can do things like turn water into gold and stuff. I'm sure you can do tons more fun and interesting stuff with your powers. Not all we do has to be about beating bad guys to a pulp..." she supports Gilden, having regained a firm grip on her good mood, _Yet my own powers are almost completely focused on it. Oh yeah and I'm the shortest, thinnest 450 pound girl in the world..._

She watches Gilden go after Gadget with a smile, having noted the pink haired girl's behaviour around him during their meeting the evening before, she was glad to see Gilden had caught on.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 26, 2006)

Anika smiles as Gilden leaves with Gadget.  "I'm glad you came along when you did," she tells Sami.  "That," she says, nodding at the pair as they exit the cafeteria, "is kinda funny to watch."

Seeing Ryan's look, the smile fades into a bit of a frown.  "Star likes to cook for him these days.  I bet he's having breakfast in his room.  As it happens, I'd like to talk to him, too.  And talk to both of you about scheduling a time to discuss our next mission, as well."

She leans over and gives Sami a quick peck on the cheek.  "I'll see you at lunch, okay?"  She takes her tray away and returns, say to Ryan, "Shall we?"


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh really, so you mean you can be even gloomier then you have been, thanks for the warning,” Aya replies, “So like this talent festival, are you in it?  Are you going to show us your special talents?”




He smiled a bit, ignoring the comment about being gloomier, "Actually, I am in it. I'll be playing a guitar. Going to see if Kelly wants to try for a duet, if she's up and able by then. Well, folks, I'd better get some food down, I've got a lot of work to do in preparation. Have to do final selections for some artwork for the festival. Do any of you know where Kelly is staying? I'd like to bounce the idea of a duet off her."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He smiled a bit, ignoring the comment about being gloomier, "Actually, I am in it. I'll be playing a guitar. Going to see if Kelly wants to try for a duet, if she's up and able by then. Well, folks, I'd better get some food down, I've got a lot of work to do in preparation. Have to do final selections for some artwork for the festival. Do any of you know where Kelly is staying? I'd like to bounce the idea of a duet off her."



 SARAH replies, “Kelly is in the Infirmary, she is up and about.  I do not believe she should be disturbed at this time, shall I pass her a message?”

Gadget waits up for Gilden, “Umm okay, but I don’t want you to be late for class!  So… uh, how is class?”

Sami nods to Anika, “Of course, you have a great day!”

Tina looks at Anika, then Ryan, “And what is so important now?”

Aya replies to Timothy, “Oh wow you play a musical instrument, I play the piano, and I guess you are interesting after all.”

*Kelly*

“Well I would be honored, and I am sure he would understand, and if not who cares.  It isn’t the first time I broke the rules,” Bishop replies.

Kelly’s mother sighs, “Don’t get him started.”

Bishop smiles, “Alright well you two get some rest, I will be back to check on you both.”  He nods curtly and exits leaving the two alone once more.

Kelly’s mother looks at Kelly, “Yes he is charming, I was surprised but it was a welcome surprise.  Maybe he has a paternal streak in him after all.”

*Mark*

Mark is nearing his class when he hears Roland, “Mark, I got your message,” he walks up in the school uniform, “I was surprised but sure, I think that is a great idea.  I was going to talk to you at the breakfast, but I did not see you there.”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark is nearing his class when he hears Roland, “Mark, I got your message,” he walks up in the school uniform, “I was surprised but sure, I think that is a great idea.  I was going to talk to you at the breakfast, but I did not see you there.”




"Great," Mark smiled. "Sorry about breakfast. The last couple days Star's been making mine. I woke up and she was already inside at work today."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2006)

"I think I understand why you liked him mom, he is really, really charming, and that accent..." the girl says smiling dreamily, once Bishop had left the two alone again.

"He's almost a dreamy as Tommy is." Kelly said, giving her mom a definite thumbs up on her choice.  "Is it weird for you to be around him now?  I mean after everything?" 

OOC:  What exactly was on Kelly's Grandpa's press conference?


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget waits up for Gilden, “Umm okay, but I don’t want you to be late for class!  So… uh, how is class?”




"As good as to be expected, I don't get in as much study time as I would like but there isn't much I can do about that and I won't be late for class." He tells her giving her a smile. "I also wanted to thank you for clearing the time to go to the ritual, I could use all the support I can get. I just hope nothing goes wrong."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina looks at Anika, then Ryan, “And what is so important now?”




"Never said it was important," Anika says as a brush off.  "SARAH, is Mark in his room?"


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Kelly is in the Infirmary, she is up and about.  I do not believe she should be disturbed at this time, shall I pass her a message?”



"Yes. Advise her that Timothy wishes to speak with her at her earliest convenience. About possibly singing for the upcoming festival."



			
				tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya replies to Timothy, “Oh wow you play a musical instrument, I play the piano, and I guess you are interesting after all.”



He shrugged her statement off, "I play the guitar, I speak several languages, good with computers, mechanics, somewhat studied up on psychology, among other things. I've also studied a bit up on martial arts."

He blushed at that, "Too much time spent in the chair, not enough to do. The martial arts was ..." he scowled, "after I found out I was Elite."

He frowned, his mood souring for some reason, "I have to go."

What was that all about?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Never said it was important," Anika says as a brush off.  "SARAH, is Mark in his room?"



 SARAH replies, “Mark is currently on his way to class this morning, shall I message him for you?”

Aya rolls her eyes at Timothy, “I swear that guy is a drama queen, even more so then Miracle Girl.  Everything has to be such a big production.  He is the most frustrating person I have ever met.”

*Mark*

Roland nods, “Ah, she cooks you breakfast?  Wow that is a good friend, you two are quite close yes?  Like a girlfriend?”

*Kelly*

_The future of the company, and the fact that they are going to focus on national contracts and end their contracts with the UNJE._

Her mother nods, “It is interesting, I guess,” she stretches, “I never really expected to see him again, I mean in person.  But life is always more complicated then we expect it to be.”

SARAH speaks, “Kelly, Timothy would like you to meet with him at your earliest convenience on performing with him in the Talent Festival.  He seems surprisingly excited about this.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "As good as to be expected, I don't get in as much study time as I would like but there isn't much I can do about that and I won't be late for class." He tells her giving her a smile. "I also wanted to thank you for clearing the time to go to the ritual, I could use all the support I can get. I just hope nothing goes wrong."



“Oh man, you don’t get much study time, maybe I can make a study buddy for you; it can study for you while you work and then… wait.  No I got a better idea, I can create a device that implants the study materials right into your head… of course there would be some minor dangers, skull liquification or permanent mind wipe, but 95% of the time, it would work perfectly!  What do you think?” Gadget asks.

“Wait don’t answer that I have an even better idea!  How about time travel, you can go into the future, get the completed assignments from your future self, and then use the rest of the time to work… of course that could create a reality warping paradox… on second thought maybe you just need to make time for studying?” she finishes.

Gadget adjusts her glasses, “And no need to thank me, my schedule isn’t that important that I can’t make time for you… guys, I mean what are friends for right?  Have to support each other right!  Right?”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Mark is currently on his way to class this morning, shall I message him for you?”




"Please.  Ryan and I wish to speak with him before class.  We'll meet him in front of the classroom," Anika tells the AI.

"I'm pretty sure his first class is Arabic."  She looks back at Ryan as she leaves the cafeteria.  "You coming?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2006)

"Mom, can Grandpa, er Neuro, just do whatever he wants with the Mitchell Foundation?  I mean I know dad was the Cheif Exective Officer, but aren't you the Chief Operating Officer?  Don't they need you to tell them what to do, aren't you like the CEO now?  Or do they think we're both gone too?"   Kelly asks, sounding slightly confused as to the company bylaws.

"I don't know about the talent festival, but I do want to go to the dance with dad.  I don't really feel much like singing right now."  the popsinger says with a sigh, and then gives SARAH some instructions.  "SARAH, please decline for me, I don't really feel up to participating, I'll watch, and go to the Dance, but I just want to be a normal girl for awhile."

"If anyone wants to talk, tell them I'll be at lunch and we can talk then.  Thanks SARAH."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2006)

Ryan smiles at Tina, then sighs. "It's not really important, just a little unpleasant. See you at lunch." Ryan waves and heads to Mark's classroom. As he walks, Ryan comments with no small amount of irony, "You know, I'm beginning to get the feeling that Cassie doesn't like me."

"I actually just wanted to apologize to Mark, about the other day. I treated him...kind of unfairly, I guess. But whatever problems him and Star had, they seemed to work things out. I'm not going to say anything about Sami, but you probably should. Either possibility has consequences," he says in a neutral tone. _But you know, I'm more than ready for this little argument, should it arise Anika. Because, quite frankly, I don't care anymore._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland nods, “Ah, she cooks you breakfast?  Wow that is a good friend, you two are quite close yes?  Like a girlfriend?”





Mark shrugged, "Not exactly. A friend, yeah. She just started doing it and it's a big deal to her. I guess she wants to take care of someone and I won the lottery."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles at Tina, then sighs. "It's not really important, just a little unpleasant. See you at lunch." Ryan waves and heads to Mark's classroom. As he walks, Ryan comments with no small amount of irony, "You know, I'm beginning to get the feeling that Cassie doesn't like me."




"Whatever made you think that?" Anika replies a bit sardonically.  "I told her she was over-reacting a bit, but she firmly believes you could care less about her beyond her apparent use to your...situation."  She shrugs.  "That's something you two need to work out...or not, I guess."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I actually just wanted to apologize to Mark, about the other day. I treated him...kind of unfairly, I guess. But whatever problems him and Star had, they seemed to work things out. I'm not going to say anything about Sami, but you probably should. Either possibility has consequences," he says in a neutral tone.




"Oh...okay.  That look you gave me when...never mind.  That's actually why I wanted to talk to him.  We got into a bit of a spat before leaving for our undersea adventure yesterday.  Turns out he was right and I was wrong, so I wanted to say sorry," she says, adding in thought, _"But I need to find out what's going on.  That isn't a switch you can just flip on and off...Jun Min...I'll have to go see her later on."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles at Tina, then sighs. "It's not really important, just a little unpleasant. See you at lunch." Ryan waves and heads to Mark's classroom.



Tina gives Ryan a look that says, ‘Yeah we are going to talk about this later’.  She sighs openly finishing her breakfast and heading to class quickly catching up with Timothy, “Man I hate class.  Running with Legacy is way better then this.  So what have you been up to kid?  I have not seen you around much since all that crazy stuff happened down town the other day.”

SARAH speaks to Timothy, “Kelly has declined your offer.  She would prefer to just watch the Talent Festival, she says that if you wish to speak with her, she will be available at lunch time.”

*Mark, Ryan, and Anika*

Roland nods, “Well that makes her quite the friend, and will she want to join us for swimming then?  I would not want to, what is the word, remove her from the swimming?  Do you like to do anything else besides swim?”

Anika and Ryan see Mark talking to another student.  The young man is of a lean build, handsome and from sound of his accent of German descent.  His hair is blonde and worn short, and trimmed with sea-blue eyes and a gentle smile.  He is a probably a shy too pale though…

*Kelly*

“He can if I am not in a position to make decisions, which given the current circumstances I am not.  Your father is dead, our home is gone, and we are both outside of the country, and the authorities probably want to question us, but I can’t take the chance to put you into harm’s way for now.  So..” she sighs.

“We try and find another way, and let diplomacy resolve this incident,” she shakes her head.

SARAH replies, “Understood Kelly, please a have a pleasant day, and I will relay the message.”  

Her mother changes the subject, “Well who I will go with then, if I want to go to the dance?”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2006)

"Hey Mark.  Who's your friend?" Anika asks as they approach.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 27, 2006)

Karen waves goodbye as the other students begin to leave for class one by one.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Mark is currently on his way to class this morning, shall I message him for you?”
> 
> Aya rolls her eyes at Timothy, “I swear that guy is a drama queen, even more so then Miracle Girl.  Everything has to be such a big production.  He is the most frustrating person I have ever met.”




Karen smiles at Aya, "I think he's trying to grow up way too fast or maybe he's had to grow up too fast. I think he's had a rough life so far... You just have to have some patience with him I guess," she shrugs, "I have to admit it's kinda hard when he gets like that. It's like he takes anything nice you say to him as an attack... Shouldn't you guys be heading for class as well?" she asks Aya and Cassie.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland nods, “Well that makes her quite the friend, and will she want to join us for swimming then?  I would not want to, what is the word, remove her from the swimming?  Do you like to do anything else besides swim?”




"Sometimes she swims with me, sometimes not," Mark shrugged. "I tried to take up running a while ago, but with my power it's kind of pointless. Legacy takes up a lot of time, so I haven't really tried to get into anything else yet. I read sometimes, mostly for school."

Mark noticed his teammates approaching, "Hey guys, this is Roland. Roland, Anika and Ryan."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen smiles at Aya, "I think he's trying to grow up way too fast or maybe he's had to grow up too fast. I think he's had a rough life so far... You just have to have some patience with him I guess," she shrugs, "I have to admit it's kinda hard when he gets like that. It's like he takes anything nice you say to him as an attack... Shouldn't you guys be heading for class as well?" she asks Aya and Cassie.



Aya sighs, “Ugh, class is so overrated, I totally want to skip and work on my tan or something.  I mean I am not even from this dimension, what are they going to do, call my parents,” she laughs.

Kal shrugs, “Go to class, maybe there will be some cute boys there?”

“Cute boys, they seem to be in short supply, and besides all the cute ones are dumb asses anyway,” she gestures as Timothy leaves, “case in point.”

“He is just moody, sounds like he had some bad times,” Kal agrees.

Aya stands grabbing her books, they look fresh and unopened, “Yeah probably.  I swear I am going to go stir crazy here, I need to hit the mall so bad!”

The young god smirks, “Different world, same old Danger Girl.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2006)

Ryan nods in greeting to Roland. "Sorry to cut this short, but Mark, Anika, and I need to talk."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Sometimes she swims with me, sometimes not," Mark shrugged. "I tried to take up running a while ago, but with my power it's kind of pointless. Legacy takes up a lot of time, so I haven't really tried to get into anything else yet. I read sometimes, mostly for school."



"I see," is all Roland can get out before...


			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark noticed his teammates approaching, "Hey guys, this is Roland. Roland, Anika and Ryan."



"Greetings, Anika and Ryan," he greets them warmly.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya sighs, “Ugh, class is so overrated, I totally want to skip and work on my tan or something.  I mean I am not even from this dimension, what are they going to do, call my parents,” she laughs.
> 
> Kal shrugs, “Go to class, maybe there will be some cute boys there?”
> 
> ...




"As an assistant teacher, I'd gonna have to drag you to class if you're not going," Karen jokes, "Go to class, you'll regret it later that you didn't. Besides maybe it'll help you find out what makes him tick," she smiles, "It won't be long before they let us hit town again, with the dance coming up and all, they're gonna have too."

She giggles at Kal's remark, "Luckily not all the cute ones are dumbasses," she gives him a peck on the cheek.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "As an assistant teacher, I'd gonna have to drag you to class if you're not going," Karen jokes, "Go to class, you'll regret it later that you didn't. Besides maybe it'll help you find out what makes him tick," she smiles, "It won't be long before they let us hit town again, with the dance coming up and all, they're gonna have too."



She sighs, "Yeah they better, or I am gonna go postal!"  Aya walks off to class.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> She giggles at Kal's remark, "Luckily not all the cute ones are dumbasses," she gives him a peck on the cheek.



Kal chuckles, "Thanks, I guess I better head out myself, see you for lunch."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She sighs, "Yeah they better, or I am gonna go postal!"  Aya walks off to class.
> 
> Kal chuckles, "Thanks, I guess I better head out myself, see you for lunch."




"Ok, see you then, have fun," Karen smiles and gives Kal a kiss. She follows him out to get changed for class and then walks over to the garage, humming a simple tune to herself. She could get used to 'normal' mornings like this.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 27, 2006)

Cassie nods as she walks away. "Yes, and I'm going to class don't worry." she calls back without looking back.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "on second thought maybe you just need to make time for studying?” she finishes.




"Yea, that would probably be the best solution." He replys with a smile.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget adjusts her glasses, “And no need to thank me, my schedule isn’t that important that I can’t make time for you… guys, I mean what are friends for right?  Have to support each other right!  Right?”




"Of course friends have to support each other, that's what they are there for." Gilden walks with Gadget in silence for a few seconds before he continues talking.

"So what do you think about this winter festival they have coming up? Because if your interested in it and you were planning on going, I was wondering if you would like to go to it with me. Together... Like a date..." He stops talking realising that he is about to start rambling on. _"Man, and I thought that ritual was hard."_ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “He can if I am not in a position to make decisions, which given the current circumstances I am not.  Your father is dead, our home is gone, and we are both outside of the country, and the authorities probably want to question us, but I can’t take the chance to put you into harm’s way for now.  So..” she sighs.
> 
> Her mother changes the subject, “Well who I will go with then, if I want to go to the dance?”




"We didn't do anything wrong, I'm not scared of him.  I think we should at least call and talk to the authorities, try to explain what happened, I mean, they know about Neuro, so they should know about that.  We have to at least try to do something.  I don't want to never be allowed to go home.  We didn't do anything wrong, so they aren't going to arrest us.  I mean, they might even like to know whats going on, if the UN hasn't told them about Overseer yet."

Letting her mom change the subject, Kelly shrugs, she hadn't thought her mom would want to go.  "...Maybe Paragon or one of the other teachers?"  she was hesitant to suggest any of her friends because they were all attached, and that would just be too weird and even a little creepy.  Her mom was beautiful, more so then Kelly at the moment anyway, and she so didn't want people saying her mom was hot...it would be weird.  "You could go with Tommy...or we could all just go together." she says the last slightly hesitantly, she had really wanted to go with her dad.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan nods in greeting to Roland. "Sorry to cut this short, but Mark, Anika, and I need to talk."




Mark looked at Roland and shrugged, "Mail me with some good times for you and we'll hit the pool."

Waiting until Roland went, Mark then turned to his teammates, "What's the problem?" _Someone's dead. Or we have to go kill someone. Or Gilden summoned a demon and it got loose. Or Cassie lost her soul. Or Paragon went nuts and blew up half of Africa. Or the Cardinal's having a bake sale._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2006)

"Guten tag, Roland," Anika replies.  "See you around."

Turning to Mark, she shrugs so as not to alarm him.  "No big deal.  I just wanted to confirm with you guys that we need to make plans for the mission sometime today, and after our demon-summoning ritual, where hopefully we'll get some more info to work with, would be a good time."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Turning to Mark, she shrugs so as not to alarm him.  "No big deal.  I just wanted to confirm with you guys that we need to make plans for the mission sometime today, and after our demon-summoning ritual, where hopefully we'll get some more info to work with, would be a good time."




"That sounds good to me," Mark agreed. "When is Gilden set to go?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That sounds good to me," Mark agreed. "When is Gilden set to go?"




"After class.  If you want to join us, he's got an open invite going.  I think we'll be taking over a gym."

Anika pauses for a moment, choosing her words carefully.  "That's not all.  I just wanted to apologise for our incident when you came out of Paragon's office yesterday.  I thought I knew what I was talking about.  Apparently...not so much," she says with a thin-lipped smile.  While the apology was genuine, she still felt that something strange was going on.  She would have asked him about it, if Ryan hadn't been there.  His privacy was more important than her curiosity.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 28, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "After class.  If you want to join us, he's got an open invite going.  I think we'll be taking over a gym."




"Sure. How often am I going to see a demon summoning?"



> Anika pauses for a moment, choosing her words carefully.  "That's not all.  I just wanted to apologise for our incident when you came out of Paragon's office yesterday.  I thought I knew what I was talking about.  Apparently...not so much," she says with a thin-lipped smile.




Despite himself, Mark's eyes darted over to Ryan for a fraction of a second. _Probably too fast for him to see. Hopefully._ "Don't worry about it," Mark paused for an awkward moment. "Everybody makes mistakes and," _I'm going to have to tell them all eventually. Before Paragon does._ "It's been hard for everyone around here lately."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "So what do you think about this winter festival they have coming up? Because if your interested in it and you were planning on going, I was wondering if you would like to go to it with me. Together... Like a date..." He stops talking realising that he is about to start rambling on. _"Man, and I thought that ritual was hard."_ He thinks to himself.



Gadget blinks, “Uhh what, wait, huh?  You mean like together, like to the festival, I mean.  You would go with me, oh wow… wait.  Oh wow… umm did you just ask that?  Wait was I thinking that?  Because sometimes I am thinking to myself, and I think people are saying it… but then I am just thinking that.  But then if you said it, then that means I should answer…”

“Maybe I should not verbalize my thoughts, oh my gosh, I am still talking.  Umm…” she blushes, “I have to go to the bathroom right now!”

Gadget turns and makes a hasty retreat before Gilden gets a chance to say anything else.

*Kelly*

Kelly’s mother nods, “I will take care of the company, you worry about yourself.”

She smiles, “I was joking Kelly, I won’t intrude on your night, it was an honest to god joke.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2006)

> Kelly
> 
> Kelly’s mother nods, “I will take care of the company, you worry about yourself.”




"Ok, its up to you, but I still think we should get Tommy to make anti-neuro stuff, and then go have a hostile takeover.  A very hostile take over."  the girl says grinning.  



> She smiles, “I was joking Kelly, I won’t intrude on your night, it was an honest to god joke.”




The girl blushes. "Oh...uh, thats a good one.  You can come if you want to, you should come.  Its probably not a good thing to be alone.  You should defintiely come, and I can introduce you to everyone."  A thought occurs to the girl and she looks puzzled for a moment before asking a new set of questions.

"Umm...do you remember everything that happened?  I mean, you and dad were so determined to bring me home, was that really you or was it Neuro trying to get me alone again?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The girl blushes. "Oh...uh, thats a good one.  You can come if you want to, you should come.  Its probably not a good thing to be alone.  You should defintiely come, and I can introduce you to everyone."  A thought occurs to the girl and she looks puzzled for a moment before asking a new set of questions.
> 
> "Umm...do you remember everything that happened?  I mean, you and dad were so determined to bring me home, was that really you or was it Neuro trying to get me alone again?"



“I just want you to be happy honey, don’t worry about me.  I want you to have a good time that night and enjoy yourself.  Just be a normal girl, you don’t have to do anything you don’t want to,” she replies softly.

Her mother pauses at the question, “I remember that, but I had no control over what he said to you… I am sorry.  Let’s just put that in the past honey.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2006)

"No, I really want you to enjoy yourself too.  I really want you to meet everyone too.  All of my friends.  I want you to meet them as you this time.  I like them and I know they'll like you too.  Thats normal isn't it?  Having your mom know your friends?" she asks, smiling at her mom, wanting her to feel welcome and not alone or lonely...at least as much as was possible.

"Its okay, I don't really like remembering all the things I said and did either.  It was really freaky, I thought I was going nuts for awhile...but its all better now...though I guess that is all sort of relative."  taking her que from her mom's discomfort the girl shifts around to cuddle next to her, and drops her head to rest on her mom's chest.  "Do you want to come with me to the cafeteria for lunch?  Or do you want to stay in here away from everyone?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

Cassie nods to a few of her class mates as she walks into her first class of the day. Strangely she felt good for snapping at Ryan. Though, admitedly she didnt see what she could do in the way of entertainment, since she didn't feel up to dancing as yet.

She pulled out the book for the class, Modern Civilization, and set her notebook down beside it. The class was interesting, though she found that it tended to downplay the elments of american and asian cultures to a degree, most likely since they were using European texts.

Still, it was an interesting class, and best of all.. Ryan wasn't in it. She felt hurt that he expected her to be thankful for his role in her 'rescue'. He was looking out for his own interests, and it was clear as she looked over her past contacts with him that was all that mattered to him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "No, I really want you to enjoy yourself too.  I really want you to meet everyone too.  All of my friends.  I want you to meet them as you this time.  I like them and I know they'll like you too.  Thats normal isn't it?  Having your mom know your friends?" she asks, smiling at her mom, wanting her to feel welcome and not alone or lonely...at least as much as was possible.



"It can be normal, I suppose, my mother drove me nuts and I think she knew only the friends she would have approved of.  The rest well, being young is about being rebellious," she shrugs.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its okay, I don't really like remembering all the things I said and did either.  It was really freaky, I thought I was going nuts for awhile...but its all better now...though I guess that is all sort of relative."  taking her que from her mom's discomfort the girl shifts around to cuddle next to her, and drops her head to rest on her mom's chest.  "Do you want to come with me to the cafeteria for lunch?  Or do you want to stay in here away from everyone?"



"Only if that is what you want honey, I don't want to to intrude, and I am sure I will meet them all soon enough," she smiles.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget turns and makes a hasty retreat before Gilden gets a chance to say anything else.




_"Is that a yes or a no?"_ He thinks to himself, as he stands there watching her leave. "Women are very confusing," he says to no one in general as he heads off to his first class of the day.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lunch Time*

The students get a brief break to eat in the day full of classes and activities.  Ryan will have his afternoon full running physical training sessions with Jun Min.  Mr. Kincaid has the students working on several engines in his class, while the rest of the students slave away at school work, sometimes boring instructors and trying to stay focused on every day things in a world that is becoming increasingly fantastic.

*After Classes…*

The students get a chance to relax, well they get a chance to not have to do school work.  They get a chance to socialize with their peers, and try and do normal after class activities restricted to a national park size campus.

The majority of the Legacy crew and their friends converge on the gym to participate in the summoning by Gilden.  The attack against Genocide still looms and suspicion is still high amidst the circle of friends and allies that a spy is in their midst… a spy that may already have a face… or maybe just another lie amidst all the lies already floating about.

Jun Min waits in her office for Cassie, while the rest of the students decide how to spend their evening…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

Cassie shoulders her bag nervously as she walks up to the office, pausing to figet a bit. "Better get this over with." she says as she takes a long centering breath.

She raps gently on the door, trying not to think what might come of this ..thing she's planning on doing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She raps gently on the door, trying not to think what might come of this ..thing she's planning on doing.



Jun Min’s door slides open, “Hey Cassie, come in,” the door slides close behind Cassie.

She is seated in blue gaucho pants and a white tank top as she grades paper with her signature instructor glasses on.  She takes them off and rubs her brow with a smirk, “I was hoping you would chicken out, but I guess you are determined to do this.  Have a seat on the couch.”

She gets up and sits at the couch as well making herself comfortable, “Don’t worry I can feel how nervous you are, its fine.  This isn’t going to be easy, I am going to piggy back into your mind but you are going to guide me… its will feel a little weird because I will be active viewer of your inner world.  But it will be you making the choices… we just have to be careful going this deep into your mind… we could get lost… mainly myself… but you too.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min’s door slides open, “Hey Cassie, come in,” the door slides close behind Cassie.
> 
> She is seated in blue gaucho pants and a white tank top as she grades paper with her signature instructor glasses on.  She takes them off and rubs her brow with a smirk, “I was hoping you would chicken out, but I guess you are determined to do this.  Have a seat on the couch.”
> 
> She gets up and sits at the couch as well making herself comfortable, “Don’t worry I can feel how nervous you are, its fine.  This isn’t going to be easy, I am going to piggy back into your mind but you are going to guide me… its will feel a little weird because I will be active viewer of your inner world.  But it will be you making the choices… we just have to be careful going this deep into your mind… we could get lost… mainly myself… but you too.”





"I've always been lost Jun Min." Cassie says simply as she takes a seat. "I think that is why some people dislike being around me so much.. I'm missing the center within that all normal folks have."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2006)

*Before Class Starts*

_I get the feeling that there's something I'm not being told, that Anika knows the particulars of what happened. I hate this feeling. Oh well, suck it up, get it over with._

"Yeah, I kind of wanted to apologize too. I leapt to conclusions, which was a mistake. It wasn't really my business, and whatever the problem was, you and Star managed to sort it out. So, sorry man," Ryan says, raising his fist to tap with Mark's. _Although it would be nice if you actually showed up with your troops, once in a while._

*At the Gym*

Ryan's work with Jun Min was refreshing. Much more fun than his college courses would have been, although not quite as fun as fighting terrorists and teleporting around the world. It was also nice when people noticed the absence of his purple aura. Ryan walks to stand next to Tina in the gym, a smile on his face. "Let's get this thing started."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan's work with Jun Min was refreshing. Much more fun than his college courses would have been, although not quite as fun as fighting terrorists and teleporting around the world. It was also nice when people noticed the absence of his purple aura. Ryan walks to stand next to Tina in the gym, a smile on his face. "Let's get this thing started."



Tina raises a dubious brow at Ryan, “Yeah.”

*Cassie*

Jun Min smirks, “I doubt anyone at this Institute could is normal.  Everyone here is just a little off center, really.  No, this isn’t about other people Cassie, this is about you.  You need to tell me why you want to do this for you, and to hell with what you think other people may or may not perceive about you.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

"Because I must know." Cassie says simply. "Am I simply a paradox? Or am I this killing machine from the future? Or perhaps in some way I am this.. reincarnation that the Red Witch showed me. I need to KNOW. To face the future." She looks Jun Min calmly. "To know my place in the coming battle, I need to know the truth of who I am. Where I came from."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Because I must know." Cassie says simply. "Am I simply a paradox? Or am I this killing machine from the future? Or perhaps in some way I am this.. reincarnation that the Red Witch showed me. I need to KNOW. To face the future." She looks Jun Min calmly. "To know my place in the coming battle, I need to know the truth of who I am. Where I came from."



 “Then first put aside this notion that you lack something that everyone else has, because you don’t.  You are Cassandra Prophet, whatever we find out about you, that won’t change the person you are right;  this isn’t about anything else but you.  Alright?” She sighs, removing her glasses once more.

She continues after taking a moment to think, “I just want the same Cassie I take in their to return with me.  What we see in there may not be the truth, the truth will be up to you, it is a reflection of what you are deep inside, but that does not make it any truer.  In the end, you will have to decide for yourself.  That is my final warning to you, before we begin.”

“Do you understand?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Then first put aside this notion that you lack something that everyone else has, because you don’t.  You are Cassandra Prophet, whatever we find out about you, that won’t change the person you are right;  this isn’t about anything else but you.  Alright?” She sighs, removing her glasses once more.
> 
> She continues after taking a moment to think, “I just want the same Cassie I take in their to return with me.  What we see in there may not be the truth, the truth will be up to you, it is a reflection of what you are deep inside, but that does not make it any truer.  In the end, you will have to decide for yourself.  That is my final warning to you, before we begin.”
> 
> “Do you understand?”





"I do." Cassie says, trying to put this need into perspective to what she is being told, though she doubted that Jun Min could understand. how could anyone understand this need to KNOW?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I do." Cassie says, trying to put this need into perspective to what she is being told, though she doubted that Jun Min could understand. how could anyone understand this need to KNOW?



_”I think you highly underestimate how much I understand, now relax, close your eyes and focus on my mental voice.  I am going to place your mind into a sedative state, this should put you at ease.  At first you will have the ability to close this off, but once we pass into the deep, there will be no easy way to come back.  You will have to find the way.  Now relax and focus inward,”_ Jun Min speaks in a soothing manner.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _”I think you highly underestimate how much I understand, now relax, close your eyes and focus on my mental voice.  I am going to place your mind into a sedative state, this should put you at ease.  At first you will have the ability to close this off, but once we pass into the deep, there will be no easy way to come back.  You will have to find the way.  Now relax and focus inward,”_ Jun Min speaks in a soothing manner.





Cassie nods and settles back, letting the voice soothe her as she let's Jun Min in.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Karen's day went quite well. She enjoyed helping out with classes, initially she'd been worried she'd begin to stutter again, but as soon as she was helping the students with their projects her nervousness always disappeared. Today she'd filled in Mr. Kincaid on her personal project, she even managed to beg a relatively new engine out of him, in fact some of the students were currently working on it.

After classes she took a quick shower to wash away the engine grease, her ruby skin shining dishwasher fresh again when she joined Kal at the gym with a peck on his cheek, "Hey, was this afternoon a bit more interesting?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 28, 2006)

Mark endured classes, but managed to fail an Arabic transliteration quiz quite thoroughly despite reading the textbook about seventy times. Partly offsetting the failure, he scored a B on his paper for International Relations. When knowing about the Treaty of St. Germaine was ever going to be useful to him, he had no idea. But damn if he didn't have it down that Austria couldn't legally have submarines even if it was landlocked.

Taking advantage of his speed, Mark ducked back to his room and changed into his Legacy uniform and impact gloves, just in case the demon summoning went wrong. Seeing he still had almost five minutes, he checked his mail while there.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2006)

Kelly and her mom had taken in part in a does of therapy while the others had been in classes.  It may not have been psychologist approved, but it was therapy....Shopping Therapy.  It is quite easy to lose yourself in the process of finding the best fits, and cutest outfits.  Between the mother and daughter, most of their personal belongings had been lost, from the fire, and from the recent hurricane that had destroyed the girls' dorm.  Shopping therapay was always more fun when it was actually neccessary.

Over the course of the day, the pair had wracked up a total bill of over $40,000 between all of the different sites that they had hammered with sales...even so, shopping online wasn't quite so fun as doing it in person and trying things on for yourself, but it did do the trick.  Kelly had picked up an Ivana Renoir original for the dance, a white silk dress with matching undergarments and accessories, and even convinced her mom to get something for the dance, 'just in case'.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2006)

After class, Anika went to Gilden's room to help him carry the supplies they needed to perform the ritual to the gym.  She frowns a bit at the small crowd gathering to witness the event.  "I hope this goes well," she tells her ex-boyfriend (the one with the pointy ears, that is).  "Like I said this morning, I'm not much of a performer."  With that, she begins to assist him in setting up.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 28, 2006)

tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina gives Ryan a look that says, ‘Yeah we are going to talk about this later’. She sighs openly finishing her breakfast and heading to class quickly catching up with Timothy, “Man I hate class. Running with Legacy is way better then this. So what have you been up to kid? I have not seen you around much since all that crazy stuff happened down town the other day.”
> 
> SARAH speaks to Timothy, “Kelly has declined your offer. She would prefer to just watch the Talent Festival, she says that if you wish to speak with her, she will be available at lunch time.”




He shrugs, "Well ... you probably heard about the attack here at the Institute. Two Elites were trying to retrieve either Sami or myself. Still not sure which of the two of us. I mean, he's just a normal kid, and I don't see why they'd be interested in me. Not like I'm filthy rich or have any extremely potent power. I can just move things without touching them, that's all."

He stretches a bit as he continues floating toward class, "I had an argument with Jun Min, but that's between me and her. Mostly my fault. She kind of put me in charge of trying to find talent for the festival, which is why I was asking around."

He sighs at the comment from Sarah, "SARAH, inform Kelly that I would have enjoyed a duet with her, but I understand."

He returned his attention to Tina, "Not much else is going on, really. Just trying to settle in. Though I am worried about why Chaos is interested in me. I hope it was just him being bored and deciding to play with my mind or something."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2006)

With the combination of Gadget's reaction and the upcoming ritual the day passes quickly for Gilden, needless to say he doesn't pay much attention to any of his classes.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She frowns a bit at the small crowd gathering to witness the event.  "I hope this goes well," she tells her ex-boyfriend. "Like I said this morning, I'm not much of a performer."  With that, she begins to assist him in setting up.




"Neither am I but when dealing with the arcane arts, it tends to be thrust upon you. Besides I would rather do this with others who can help if something goes wrong..." He replys setting up what he needs, directing Anika in what she needed to do. Once everything was in place, he sits crosslegged in front of the summoning circle.

"I need a few minutes to focus myself but once that is done we should lock the doors before we start, I don't want anyone to interupt us."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He shrugs, "Well ... you probably heard about the attack here at the Institute. Two Elites were trying to retrieve either Sami or myself. Still not sure which of the two of us. I mean, he's just a normal kid, and I don't see why they'd be interested in me. Not like I'm filthy rich or have any extremely potent power. I can just move things without touching them, that's all."



“Who knows kid, after everything I have seen and heard yesterday, I doubt they want you for money or power.  The Red Witch is a crazy manipulative bitch, and I doubt any of us will know for sure what she wants, and I am not even going to get started about the Overseer,” she says bitterly.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He stretches a bit as he continues floating toward class, "I had an argument with Jun Min, but that's between me and her. Mostly my fault. She kind of put me in charge of trying to find talent for the festival, which is why I was asking around."



"Good job," she shakes her head.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He sighs at the comment from Sarah, "SARAH, inform Kelly that I would have enjoyed a duet with her, but I understand."



SARAH replies, "Understood, Timothy."


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He returned his attention to Tina, "Not much else is going on, really. Just trying to settle in. Though I am worried about why Chaos is interested in me. I hope it was just him being bored and deciding to play with my mind or something."



Tina shrugs walking into class, “I wish I could help you there, but I doubt anyone really understands what Chaos wants or even what his angle is.”

The conversation ends there as the full day of classes gets underway.  Lunch comes and goes too quickly, and before Timothy knows it Ryan and Jun Min have him and the other teens doing physical training in the afternoon… with the last class of the day done, he is free to have his evening.

_This brings Timothy up to the evening…_

*The Summoning*

Kal shrugs, “It was alright, some instructors tried to teach me stuff.  I didn’t fall asleep, I consider that a successful day of learning.  How about you, you seem pretty excited?”

Aya shows up, wearing work out shorts and a yellow bikini top.  She helps out somewhat, “So what do we do here, do we need to like sacrifice a goat or something, because I totally don’t do the blood thing.  And I hope we don’t need a virgin… I mean technically I could be… but… yeah… maybe I will just stand over here and be out of your way.”

*Mark*

Mark has several messages from his financial advisor on the status of his accounts, investments and the like.  Boring stuff, but at least he could point to something and say look at how filthy rich I am.  The room is quiet and spotless, and most importantly Star is not there.

There is a message from Roland.



			
				Roland said:
			
		

> Hello Mark,
> 
> I am not so good at writing, so I will try not to write too long.  Perhaps you want to swim later this evening yes, perhaps around eight in the evening?  I will be at the pool see you there!
> 
> -	Roland




There is a message from Maxim magazine, they want to do a photo shoot and interview on the 9th, but are willing to move that date around, but want to get it done to have the layout ready for next month’s issue.  They also note that Mark will be on the cover, with women of course.

*Cassie*

Cassie feels like she is going to sleep, but she also feels awake.  Then she snaps her eyes open and finds herself sitting at the table back in New Orleans her foster father cooking his down home cooking for her…

_Feel free to put in any details, it’s her foster father, I would hope she could give me something to work with here on the journey into the mind…_


*Kelly*

Her mother spends far less money then Kelly did, but then again her mother was always pretty conservative.  She seems pleased though that Kelly is feeling better.  Between the phone calls to various lawyers, shopping, and the normal maternal duties she was quite busy throughout the day.

“Maybe you should go see some of your friends, I am just going to take a nap; been a long day.  Okay honey?” her mother suggests, rubbing her temple.

*Institute Mainframe Room*

Gadget busies herself, going through SARAH’s code line by line, a meticulous process, or at least it would seem meticulous to most people.  Gadget sighs as she works her way through the code.

“You seem less excited then my data suggests you would normally be,” SARAH speaks, “your stress patterns are not in the norm.”

“Huh?  Yeah I sort of guess I am not feeling normal.  I totally made a fool of myself earlier and I can never show my face again in public,” Gadget sighs.

SARAH replies, “I watched that display, it was a rather interesting if illogical reaction to a simple question.”

“Simple question!?  He asked me out on a date!  To a school dance!  Do you know how many school dances I have been too?”

“None,” SARAH answers.

“Well thank you for making me feel better about myself,” Gadget sighs.

“Sarcasm is unbecoming of you,” the AI retorts.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

*Cassie*

"Glad to see you're up sleepy head. Ma was worried you'd sleep the night away, you know." He says as she  gets up and looks around. She was wearing a tshirt and denim skirt, and she could feel the weight of makeup on her face. "Dinner be ready in a moment."

"Okay." Cassie says as she walks to the mirror by the entrance to the small kitchen she and her foster father were using in the small apartment they used while visiting his family. Her face was made up for the night's festivities as some sort of feline. Ginger cat features and whiskers highlighted her eyes and face. "Mardi Gras.." she whispered to herself as she looked around. Her foster father appeared behind her. 

"Yeah, we are going to have a little something to eat, go visit the family and take part in the Krew's celebrations before going out to do that proper." He smiled as he put his hands on her shoulders and squeezed them reassuringly. "Now, remember I said you could drink a LITTLE okay, just stay away from the drugs and if any guy pushes things with you tell him no firmly but with minimal effort. We don't want to be taking folks to the emergency room, okay?"

"Okay." She says with a wry smile.

"Good, maybe you'll be lucky and the Loa or Saints or whatever Ma talks about will show you a few things about the world tonight.. Madri Gras is magical."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark has several messages from his financial advisor on the status of his accounts, investments and the like.  Boring stuff, but at least he could point to something and say look at how filthy rich I am.




Mark gave them a quick skim and answered the questions posed to him, taking a few moments to stretch out and charge up his gloves before answering Roland.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> "Hey Roland. I have some Legacy stuff, but I should be done before eight. See you at the pool!
> 
> -Mark






> There is a message from Maxim magazine, they want to do a photo shoot and interview on the 9th, but are willing to move that date around, but want to get it done to have the layout ready for next month’s issue.  They also note that Mark will be on the cover, with women of course.




_It's the seventh today and yesterday we had three days to get Genocide. Nope, not going to fight Genocide and do PR on the same day._ Mark suggested the eleventh, but Legacy business providing could manage the tenth.

Going back into his wardrobe, Mark drew out a new swimsuit and set it down on his bed. It was one of the brief models, green with black streaks. He considered it a moment, then tossed it back into his drawer and found a similar suit colored dark red with the same black streaks. _That's better. It's a new one too so it'll fit right._

Thoughts of swimming warring with the demon summoning, Mark went to meet his teammates.



> Aya shows up, wearing work out shorts and a yellow bikini top. She helps out somewhat, “So what do we do here, do we need to like sacrifice a goat or something, because I totally don’t do the blood thing. And I hope we don’t need a virgin… I mean technically I could be… but… yeah… maybe I will just stand over here and be out of your way.”




"Hey guys, do you need someone to hold candles or something?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2006)

"Wow, I guess we're really going in for the pomp and high ritual. Candles, goats, the blood of virgins...why not start our own Satanic church," he asks no one in particular. He leans in to talk to Tina in a relatively quiet voice. "So, what're we shooting for, a demonic invasion of Earth via the doorway that Gilden foolishly created, or a dark spirit of possession that drives our friend to acts of wickedness and depravity, eventually culminating in his death and all those he cares for?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 28, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Wow, I guess we're really going in for the pomp and high ritual. Candles, goats, the blood of virgins...why not start our own Satanic church," he asks no one in particular.




Mark laughed and looked down at his uniform, "Hope not. I'm not dressed for it."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

> “Maybe you should go see some of your friends, I am just going to take a nap; been a long day. Okay honey?” her mother suggests, rubbing her temple.




"Are you ok mom?  Maybe we should have Jun Min in to double check that he is all the way gone?  Or are you just tired?" the blonde teens asks, sounding concerned to see her mom rubbing at her head.  "If you just want to take a nap, thats cool. I guess I'll just leave you in peace."   Kelly says, giving her mom a kiss on the forehead, and then leaving the infirmiry so her mom could have some quiet.

"SARAH where is everyone?  Anika, Karen, and Cassie I mean."  she says, hurrying to clarify who she meant by everyone...everyone could be a lot of people if taken literally.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "SARAH where is everyone?  Anika, Karen, and Cassie I mean."  she says, hurrying to clarify who she meant by everyone...everyone could be a lot of people if taken literally.



SARAH replies, “Anika and Karen are in the gym, while Cassie is in Jun Min’s office.”

*Cassie*

Outside her home she can see people, but they look… one dimensional… like shadows.

*The Gym*

Tina replies in a whisper, “I am not sure which is worst, I am just waiting for this to blow up in his face.  I really don’t think this is a good idea… just asking for trouble, but whatever.”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 29, 2006)

"Got it, Gilden," she answers before turning to the others while he prepares.

"The rest if you can help best by just watching...and destroying anything that tries to flay either of us alive.  Don't jump the gun and wreck this though.  At least wait until someone screams," she half-jokes.  

"We're not trying to coax a demon to help us, we're binding it against it's will.  No blood needed.  And we don't need a goat, but we may need to sacrifice a smartass."  She scans the group.  "I can't decide.  Any volunteers?" she asks with a straight face before softly cackling at her own joke.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2006)

Cassie looks out the window, curious at this. "We almost ready to go?" she asks, wondering what she needs to do to make this mroe..real.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Karen smirks, putting her arm around his waist as she leans on him, "I'm sure you actually learned something too, I won't tell," she teases, "Today's been really great, I think I'm beginning to like this teaching thing," she smiles, "I kinda like boring, normal days like these... well apart from the demonsummoning and all... I hope nothing goes wrong..."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 29, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We're not trying to coax a demon to help us, we're binding it against it's will.  No blood needed.  And we don't need a goat, but we may need to sacrifice a smartass."  She scans the group.  "I can't decide.  Any volunteers?" she asks with a straight face before softly cackling at her own joke.




Mark smirked, "I think for what we get paid, you can't be a smartass anymore. You're just eccentric."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks out the window, curious at this. "We almost ready to go?" she asks, wondering what she needs to do to make this more..real.



Jun Min speaks, _“This is your safe place, where you feel safest and comfortable.  This is where you will return to, if you wish to stop this journey.  But what you seek is outside, you can’t stay in here forever… nothing here is real, but everything has meaning and substance.”_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen smirks, putting her arm around his waist as she leans on him, "I'm sure you actually learned something too, I won't tell," she teases, "Today's been really great, I think I'm beginning to like this teaching thing," she smiles, "I kinda like boring, normal days like these... well apart from the demon summoning and all... I hope nothing goes wrong..."



Kal nods, “Yeah I guess.  Knowing our luck I am sure something astronomically bad will happen.  With Ryan here, I am almost sure of it,” he mutters.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min speaks, _“This is your safe place, where you feel safest and comfortable.  This is where you will return to, if you wish to stop this journey.  But what you seek is outside, you can’t stay in here forever… nothing here is real, but everything has meaning and substance.”_





Cassie nods as she looks around the apartment. Jun Min was right, she always felt safe with  her foster father and his family on their visits. 

"Best to get moving on then." she says quietly as she walks towards the door.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2006)

Ryan rolls his eyes at Anika's attempt at a joke. _Nowhere close to funny._ He says to Tina, "I think there's a reason that no one does this kind of stuff here normally. On the bright side, if this works, we may get proof that Heaven and Hell exist; maybe some of the stuff I learned in Sunday School wasn't a total waste of time." 

_The peacemakers will inherit the Earth. Yeah, right. I won't need to make peace with my enemies, because all of them will be dead._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes at Anika's attempt at a joke. _Nowhere close to funny._ He says to Tina, "I think there's a reason that no one does this kind of stuff here normally. On the bright side, if this works, we may get proof that Heaven and Hell exist; maybe some of the stuff I learned in Sunday School wasn't a total waste of time."
> 
> _The peacemakers will inherit the Earth. Yeah, right. I won't need to make peace with my enemies, because all of them will be dead._



"I don't find that to be too comforting, and I am Catholic," she replies, "rather keep Heaven and Hell in the bible instead of the school gym... just something... a little bit... uhh wrong with that..." Tina says softly to Ryan.

*Cassie* 

The door swings open and she can see outside, and everything is a shade of gray, except herself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2006)

Cassie blinks and continues to walk outside, wondering what it means as she looks around her. She looks out at the french quarter, strange in it's gray tones and hues, not the way she recalled it from her visit before going to school

It ws missing the vital zest that she remembered.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

"Thanks SARAH."  The blonde teen says, before heading to the gym to join the others, wondering what exactly was going on, she thought classes were over for the day.  "Hi guys...umm what are you doing?  Isn't gym over?"  she asks curiously as she watches Gilden go about doing his thing.



> Kal nods, “Yeah I guess. Knowing our luck I am sure something astronomically bad will happen. With Ryan here, I am almost sure of it,” he mutters.




"Hi Karen, Kal...you don't happen to know what he is doing with that stuff do you...this whole thing just seems kinda creepy, and I am so not liking that astronically bad thing happening wont be good in the slightest... could you maybe fill me in on what that bad thing might be?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, “Yeah I guess.  Knowing our luck I am sure something astronomically bad will happen.  With Ryan here, I am almost sure of it,” he mutters.




Karen's smile fades a litte, "I'm sure Gilden knows what he'd doing...He is the expert right?" she questions Kal, beginning to feel less comfortable, made clear by her inching even closer to him.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi Karen, Kal...you don't happen to know what he is doing with that stuff do you...this whole thing just seems kinda creepy, and I am so not liking that astronically bad thing happening wont be good in the slightest... could you maybe fill me in on what that bad thing might be?"




"Hey Kelly!" she greets the popstar teen enthusiastically, "I didn't expect you to be up and about so soon... Are you alright? How's your mom? Is it true that..." she cuts herself off abruptly, not wanting to pry where she didn't have any business.

Her enthusiasm fading quickly, "Uhm ... Gilden and Anika are gonna try to summon one of Red Witch's demons to interrogate it, without it escaping, possessing someone, ..." Karen smiles wryly, "I just hope they get it right..."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 29, 2006)

He sighed as he sat there, staying out of the way of the Summoning, but wanting to know what was going on.

He wasnt sure who the Red Witch was, but ... with what was going down, perhaps it was time to start being a bit more proactive and take the war to their enemies.

It wasnt like he was involved in all of this, but he wanted to know.

What was Chaos after in his discussion with him? Did he have a motive, or was it just a matter of boredom?

Who were the two Elites after? Him or Sami?

What were Eternals, and how did all this tie together?

But perhaps the most pressing question was, why was he here and why hadnt he tried to get back to someplace safe? If such a thing existed anymore.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 29, 2006)

"Ye of little faith," Anika says as walks up to Karen, Kal and Kelly.  She wasn't sure how this would end up either; Gilden knew more about than she did, and he was no expert himself.  But she put on a brave face for the others.  The info the thing could give them would be important, so they had to try.

"Hey Kel.  Good to see you up and about.  When this is done, I'd like to chat with you, okies?" Anika tells Kelly.  She notes that Gilden is almost ready and moves to the various doors into the gym to lock them up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

> "Hey Kelly!" she greets the popstar teen enthusiastically, "I didn't expect you to be up and about so soon... Are you alright? How's your mom? Is it true that..." she cuts herself off abruptly, not wanting to pry where she didn't have any business.




"Hiya Karen."  the blonde girl says, hugging her friend.  "I'm all ok now, the people in the infirmiry can work miracles, almost as good as Ryan can do.  My mom's ok too...well physically I guess.  She has a headache right now, so shes taking a nap."  the girl informs her friends.  "Is what true? That question could apply to so many different things right now."  Kelly says, sounding a little bitter before shrugging.  "Bishop is my dad, if that was what you were going to ask."



> "Hey Kel. Good to see you up and about. When this is done, I'd like to chat with you, okies?" Anika tells Kelly. She notes that Gilden is almost ready and moves to the various doors into the gym to lock them up.




"Sounds good... but is this demon thingy a good idea?  speaking as the one who's soul isn't where it should be, I don't want you guys risking yours just to help me maybe get mine back."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 29, 2006)

Gilden feels more than see Anika go and lock the doors, he levitates up and with a flourish of his hands the lines that he carefully inscribe on the floor begin to glow, pulsing to a rhythmic beat all there own.

He turns to face those that are assembled, he eyes locking with each for a moment before moving on. _"No Gadget..."_ He starts to think but years of discipline force that thought away, he needed no distractions.

"What ever happens do not cross nor break the lines and if the glow stops destroy whatever is in the circle unless I say otherwise."

He turns back, strange words escape from his lips as he makes sigils and runes in the air, they too glow and pulse in time with the lines....

ooc: Not sure if using a hp will help but he will if needed.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

"I'm really glad you're alright and your mom's doing better," Karen earnestly returns the hug, "Uhm... yeah ... uhm... that's what I meant... I'm... I'm sorry, I didn't mean too...I kinda overheard William and Paragon talking about you," she smiles guiltily "I couldn't really believe it..."

"I guess it's our best bet," she shrugs, but looks far from certain, "Ow, he's starting..." she quickly keeps quiet and looks intently at what Gilden is doing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2006)

*The Summoning*

The room grows visibly darker, a chill dances up the spines of the gathered teens and unnamed whispers fill their ears as the runes glow.  The summoning circle glimmers with energy and then begins to boil like water as something begins to rise, squirming and thrashing about.

It hisses as it slowly rises from the twisted realm it came from.  An ominous hum fills the room as the runes and circle seem to hold for the moment.

_Gilden just needs to give it form… and the demon will be ready for business…_

*Cassie*

The road extends ominously in both directions towards the horizon.  It is a lonely feeling, and everything seems just out of reach.  It is disorienting, the only comforting place is her foster home, and across the street she sees herself in full color like a mirror, gray shadows of people moving around her other self about their business.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2006)

Cassie crosses over to her other 'self' curious as to why nothing is colored but her, but sensing that her old home is a 'safe point' here.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't find that to be too comforting, and I am Catholic," she replies, "rather keep Heaven and Hell in the bible instead of the school gym... just something... a little bit... uhh wrong with that..." Tina says softly to Ryan.




"Probably," Ryan agrees. "Of course it's going to be the two Catholics who don't like summoning demons. Gilden and Anika are playing a game where they don't know the rules, or even their wager. Let's get this over with," he says darkly as the demon begins to appear.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

"Oh g-god..." Karen stammers quietly. She backs away from the summoning circle as the demon begins to take shape, bumping into Kal. She blindly reaches for his hands behind her back, searching for the comfort and safety of his touch.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 29, 2006)

Anika focuses all of her will on containing the summoned creature while Gilden bound it to the circle.  She did her best to ignore the talk form the others as well as the distraction of the other results of the ritual itself, focusing totally on the presence within.
_
Aid Another on Gilden's check._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2006)

Gilden ignored the comments from those around him, nothing else mattered when the arcane was involved. It infused him, poured over him and burned through his veins. The others wouldn't understand, not even Anika, they gained their abilities through luck or happenstance. He gained his ablilities through study, isolation and sacrifice.

The summoning had worked and the circle was holding for now. He could feel the malevolent creature within, its hatred of him and for all others starting to bear down at him. Now he had to give it form and he knew just the form to give it. If he hadn't been so focused on his task he woud have smiled.

ooc: Make the demon assume the form of a miniature Red Witch.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2006)

As the writhing, twitching prescence rose up in the circle of power, Kelly felt her hackles rising, and instinctively she is wreathed in a shimmering field of power, as she stumbles backward from the sheer unnerving power of the thing despite its prison.  "This is so not a good idea,"  she mumbles undr her breath as she continues to back up until she bumps into Kal and Karen and cringes towards them.  She didn't understand how the others could be so close to it...it scared the heck out of her, and she couldn't even fully make it out yet.

The girl brings her right hand to her lips, ready to blow the thing an absolute zero kiss.  "That thing is icky...totally icky.  Lets be quick and send it back, it doesn't belong here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie crosses over to her other 'self' curious as to why nothing is colored but her, but sensing that her old home is a 'safe point' here.



The more she walks towards it the further it gets, as if the street is getting wider.  Then it snaps and she is face to face with Ryan with a smug grin.  She is on the other side of the street, and she looks back and she can’t even see her foster father’s home.  It lost in the gray concrete jungle.

Ryan speaks, “Where do you think you are going?  I can’t afford to have you getting lost out here.  You need to turn around and go back, I am not about to lose my only meal ticket against Overseer.  Don’t make me drag you back, Cassie… besides it’s for your own good,” he grins.

*The Summoning*

The being begins to twist and take final shape with the sounds of bones breaking, flesh tearing, and other equally disgusting sounds.  Before she stares back at Gilden, there is a cool hatred behind the eyes, but she is the spitting image of the Red Witch.

It hisses…  it takes a tentative step forward and then recoils with a louder hiss.  It speaks in a soft husky voice, “You have contained me,” the grin is sickeningly wicked, “but I can sense the fear in this room… and the mark of the Mistress,” she glances at Kelly with a hungry look.

Before focusing on Gilden, “Oh yes, I smell the fear and hatred… it fills me… with such… pleasure.  Come closer and I can show you just how pleasurable it can be…”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The more she walks towards it the further it gets, as if the street is getting wider.  Then it snaps and she is face to face with Ryan with a smug grin.  She is on the other side of the street, and she looks back and she can’t even see her foster father’s home.  It lost in the gray concrete jungle.
> 
> Ryan speaks, “Where do you think you are going?  I can’t afford to have you getting lost out here.  You need to turn around and go back, I am not about to lose my only meal ticket against Overseer.  Don’t make me drag you back, Cassie… besides it’s for your own good,” he grins.





"No, it's for YOUR good not mine." She says as she turns back to face hereself, to try and reach that other self. "You should consider that if I am your meal ticket..that angering me might not be in your best interests."

She moves to go back to where she was trying to go again, but is ready to react if Ryan lays hands on her.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The being begins to twist and take final shape with the sounds of bones breaking, flesh tearing, and other equally disgusting sounds.  Before she stares back at Gilden, there is a cool hatred behind the eyes, but she is the spitting image of the Red Witch.
> 
> It hisses…  it takes a tentative step forward and then recoils with a louder hiss.  It speaks in a soft husky voice, “You have contained me,” the grin is sickeningly wicked, “but I can sense the fear in this room… and the mark of the Mistress,” she glances at Kelly with a hungry look.
> 
> Before focusing on Gilden, “Oh yes, I smell the fear and hatred… it fills me… with such… pleasure.  Come closer and I can show you just how pleasurable it can be…”




"Oh brother," Anika mumbles.  The thing was bound, it knew it, and it was trying to get them to make a mistake.  She wasn't fazed, however.  "Okay, everybody, let's sing Sunshine, Lollipops & Rainbows, maybe we can make it spew," she says, trying to lighten the mood somewhat.

As Gilden had cast the ritual, he was the one that could compel it to answer his questions, so Anika simply continued to concentrate on maintaining the barrier.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Summoning*
> 
> The being begins to twist and take final shape with the sounds of bones breaking, flesh tearing, and other equally disgusting sounds.  Before she stares back at Gilden, there is a cool hatred behind the eyes, but she is the spitting image of the Red Witch.
> 
> ...




Karen places a comforting hand on Kelly's shoulder, the other hand still clinging to Kal's, "I won't let it hurt you..." she whispers, trying her best to sound confident. She is somewhat relieved that the binding seems to hold and she even manages a weak smile at Anika's attempt at a joke. Of course the fact that it now looks like the garden gnome version of Red Witch helps as well, it looked almost cute. She was more afraid of her demons than of the witch herself. Afterall they'd beat her once before...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2006)

> It hisses… it takes a tentative step forward and then recoils with a louder hiss. It speaks in a soft husky voice, “You have contained me,” the grin is sickeningly wicked, “but I can sense the fear in this room… and the mark of the Mistress,” she glances at Kelly with a hungry look.
> 
> Before focusing on Gilden, “Oh yes, I smell the fear and hatred… it fills me… with such… pleasure. Come closer and I can show you just how pleasurable it can be…”




Kelly squeezes Karen's hand back, and just watches the demon Red Witch...was the Red Witch really a demon or what? she wondered inanely.  "I'm scared, but we have to do this, so we will."  she says, firming up her trembling lower lip.  "If it gets out I'm turning it into an ice cube."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2006)

Ryan rolls his eyes at the demon, taking a step forward. _I'm not going to let some stupid miniature wicked witch intimidate me._ "I wonder if you can smell the supreme *ass kicking* you would receive if you stepped outside of that circle. Yeah, we're the scaredy cats here."

"Anyway, Gilden, how many questions can we ask this thing? Twenty? Three? Not a clue?" _Okay, we all know what the answer to that one was. It's the answer to a great many things, I've found._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Before focusing on Gilden, “Oh yes, I smell the fear and hatred… it fills me… with such… pleasure.  Come closer and I can show you just how pleasurable it can be…”




"I think not creature. The spell has been cast and the lines of power drawn. You are bound here until I release you."  Gilden responds to the demon with a confidence that he has seldom shown, it was important that the demon knew that he was the one in control. It was important that he shows no weakness.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes at the demon, taking a step forward. I'm not going to let some stupid miniature wicked witch intimidate me. "I wonder if you can smell the supreme ass kicking you would receive if you stepped outside of that circle. Yeah, we're the scaredy cats here."




"Do not talk to it. Do not draw its attention." Gilden snaps in reply never losing eye contact with the demon.

"I seek information hellspawn, about your mistress and her master. Lets start with something simple, how is she controlling so many of your kind?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I seek information hellspawn, about your mistress and her master. Lets start with something simple, how is she controlling so many of your kind?"



The creature seethes, the miniature Red Witch loses her smile.  She finally answers after a long moment, “Foolish mortal, she is the Mistress of the Dark Realm she holds the Ebon Thorn, forged from the souls of the damned.  It has power over all of my kind, and we serve, it cannot be shattered nor destroyed.  It is bound to her, and the one who wields it has power.  Perhaps you think you can succeed her in claiming that power?”

*Cassie*

Ryan grabs her hand, “I think you didn’t understand, you are not going.  I am not going to die, and I am not about to let you leave.  I don’t care what you think, but I need you to keep me alive.  So either you come willingly, or I am making you come with me.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Ryan grabs her hand, “I think you didn’t understand, you are not going.  I am not going to die, and I am not about to let you leave.  I don’t care what you think, but I need you to keep me alive.  So either you come willingly, or I am making you come with me.”




"Or what? You'll beat me to death Ryan? The only thing you have on me is your powers. Which YOU cannot use for fear of hurting or killing me. Now..remove the hand or I will remove the need for you to be worried about Overseer killing you." Cassie says calmly, too calmly, for those that know her. "I said I would help keep you alive, but to that end I need to move onto some things and find out what exactly I am."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Or what? You'll beat me to death Ryan? The only thing you have on me is your powers. Which YOU cannot use for fear of hurting or killing me. Now..remove the hand or I will remove the need for you to be worried about Overseer killing you." Cassie says calmly, too calmly, for those that know her. "I said I would help keep you alive, but to that end I need to move onto some things and find out what exactly I am."



Ryan shrugs, “I don’t think so, who cares what you are.  You are no one, nothing, just a means to my end.  That is what you are, nothing.  When you finish you will be nothing, and no one will remember, but everyone will remember me.  It sucks huh?  Butt hat is how it is, so don’t make this any more difficult then it has to be, I didn’t waste my time saving you, just to have you run off again.”

Ryan continues to hold her hand.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Foolish mortal, she is the Mistress of the Dark Realm she holds the Ebon Thorn, forged from the souls of the damned.  It has power over all of my kind, and we serve, it cannot be shattered nor destroyed.  It is bound to her, and the one who wields it has power.  Perhaps you think you can succeed her in claiming that power?”




Gilden ignores the dig about taking control of Ebon Thorn, but if it was as powerful as he thought it was then the last place it should be is in the hands of the Red Witch. "Where and when did she gain this artifact? Also tell me why does your mistress wish us to attack Genocide?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs, “I don’t think so, who cares what you are.  You are no one, nothing, just a means to my end.  That is what you are, nothing.  When you finish you will be nothing, and no one will remember, but everyone will remember me.  It sucks huh?  Butt hat is how it is, so don’t make this any more difficult then it has to be, I didn’t waste my time saving you, just to have you run off again.”
> 
> Ryan continues to hold her hand.





"Or I do nothing NOW, and you're dead in a year." Cassie says firmly. "I mean..what's it to me? In the end you're right.. I'm dead and gone.. and no memory of me will exist." She smiles grimly as she looks him in the eye. "Or.. I could turn to Overseer..he can't be anyworse than you. I'm sure he'd be willing to accomodate me, given our..connections."

As soon as Ryan reacts to the jibe she feints and strikes. Her first blow is a hammer blow with her knee to the groin, and as he reacts to the obvious strike, she slashes at his throat with a knife hand.

OOC: Feint/Strike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden ignores the dig about taking control of Ebon Thorn, but if it was as powerful as he thought it was then the last place it should be is in the hands of the Red Witch. "Where and when did she gain this artifact? Also tell me why does your mistress wish us to attack Genocide?"




Ryan forces himself not to roll his eyes at this line of inquiries. _How about we ask questions that are relevant. And maybe something that anyone with a healthy sense of paranoia could answer. She probably got her new little toy from Overseer or Aris, and she wants Genocide dead so she can pursue her own plans and get her reptilian boyfriend as a super powerful demon thing._

"Gilden, why not ask the identity of the agents that the Red Witch and the Overseer have placed here at the Institute?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 31, 2006)

Karen smiles weakly at Kelly's comment, "Let's just hope it doesn't get out of there at all..."

"Does it mean that staff I hit her over the head with?" she asks in a whisper, not really wanting to disturb Gilden, "We broke it ... right?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden ignores the dig about taking control of Ebon Thorn, but if it was as powerful as he thought it was then the last place it should be is in the hands of the Red Witch. "Where and when did she gain this artifact? Also tell me why does your mistress wish us to attack Genocide?"



“I do not know how she came to possess the Ebon Thorn, that secret is hers alone.  Why else?  The Mistress desires power, he is an obstacle that stands in the path of her dominion.  A casualty that must die if she is to ascend,” the little demon hisses.

“But you have the gift, this power could be yours… you are younger, your ambition could outstrip hers… you could have the power to return your world… your people, even your family,” the little creature quips.

The little Red Witch grins at Karen, “The Ebon Thorn cannot be destroyed…”

*Cassie*

**POW!**

Ryan goes down in a heap, looking down she sees herself lying on the ground.  Cassie lies their gasping for air…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> **POW!**
> 
> Ryan goes down in a heap, looking down she sees herself lying on the ground.  Cassie lies their gasping for air…




Cassie kneels by herself, trying to put her at ease. She had put the force in that she knew would take to hurt Ryan, and it had hard enough to hurt..herself.

"Why the trickery? I came seeking you." she asks as she checks herself. "No need to hold me back, I wanted to come to you. Why do this.. charade with Ryan?" she asks as she waits for the injury to heal.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Gilden, why not ask the identity of the agents that the Red Witch and the Overseer have placed here at the Institute?"




"I will but there are other questions I want answers to first though."



> “But you have the gift, this power could be yours… you are younger, your ambition could outstrip hers… you could have the power to return your world… your people, even your family,” the little creature quips.




"Do not try and tempt me creature, I know the price I would have to pay for that." Still a part of his mind wonders what it would be like to see his parents again...

"How do we unbind the Ebon Thorn from the Red Witch? What is she trying to ascend to? Who and what agents does she and the Overseer have with in this Institute?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie kneels by herself, trying to put her at ease. She had put the force in that she knew would take to hurt Ryan, and it had hard enough to hurt..herself.
> 
> "Why the trickery? I came seeking you." she asks as she checks herself. "No need to hold me back, I wanted to come to you. Why do this.. charade with Ryan?" she asks as she waits for the injury to heal.



Cassie lies there looking up, “You didn’t come looking for me, you came looking for answers,” she says between gasping breaths, “I am not sure if you will find what you are looking for.”

“Yeah maybe she will,” Cassie hears her own voice speaking from behind her.

“There are no answers,” her gasping self quips.

Behind her, stands another Cassie, dressed in biker leathers.  She has a rough edge to her.  The tough girl spits, “Oh really?  Are you going to believe her or me?”

*The Summoning*

The creature looks away, answering, “It is impossible unless…” she pauses, “unless you could find where she has hidden her essence, her very soul… only then… yes, only then could you break the bond and take the Ebon Thorn for yourself.  It is the source of her immortality…”

The creature grins, “She may be immortal, but there are finite limits to that power… but if she could tap into the energy of…” she glances at Ryan, “a higher power… then perhaps… There are limits to my knowledge, I do not possess the answers to your last question, but I do know that one close to one of you will betray you… perhaps unknowingly, perhaps even now as we speak.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen smiles weakly at Kelly's comment, "Let's just hope it doesn't get out of there at all..."
> 
> "Does it mean that staff I hit her over the head with?" she asks in a whisper, not really wanting to disturb Gilden, "We broke it ... right?"



Kal whispers, "I don't know..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie lies there looking up, “You didn’t come looking for me, you came looking for answers,” she says between gasping breaths, “I am not sure if you will find what you are looking for.”
> 
> “Yeah maybe she will,” Cassie hears her own voice speaking from behind her.
> 
> ...




"Perhaps," Cassie says standing up, "but that doesn't mean the answers aren't worth looking for. I think something, some clue to the truth is here. The docotrs said the past was most likely hidden and locked away in me somewhere. I doubt that anyone else can get to it." She looks to the two alternate version s of her. "So how do we look?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Perhaps," Cassie says standing up, "but that doesn't mean the answers aren't worth looking for. I think something, some clue to the truth is here. The docotrs said the past was most likely hidden and locked away in me somewhere. I doubt that anyone else can get to it." She looks to the two alternate version s of her. "So how do we look?"



 Cassie’s rougher self shrugs, “I have no idea, I am you, remember?  I am your tougher side, the side that takes over when you want to dismember people, the side of you that likes the thrill of the fight.  Her over there, that is what I like to call the weak side, the side that wonders what others really think about you, man she is so emotional.”

The gasping Cassie glares, “I am not weak, and that isn’t fair.”

“Whatever, get up, you are not hurt that bad,” she spits again cracking her knuckles.

The emotional Cassie stands, “You should turn back,” she says to Cassie, “it is for your own good… but if you want to continue then well I won’t stop you.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie’s rougher self shrugs, “I have no idea, I am you, remember?  I am your tougher side, the side that takes over when you want to dismember people, the side of you that likes the thrill of the fight.  Her over there, that is what I like to call the weak side, the side that wonders what others really think about you, man she is so emotional.”
> 
> The gasping Cassie glares, “I am not weak, and that isn’t fair.”
> 
> ...





"I'd say we need to find the truth, look at us, unfocused and conflicted." Cassie says looking form one to the other. "So,  we can do what we always do and work together or stand here bickering like. It's the balance of my warrior and thinker that makes me effective. Together we've always worked things trhough."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'd say we need to find the truth, look at us, unfocused and conflicted." Cassie says looking form one to the other. "So,  we can do what we always do and work together or stand here bickering like. It's the balance of my warrior and thinker that makes me effective. Together we've always worked things trhough."



“Together?” the leather clad Cassie responds, “more like I have had to carry miss cry me a river around when things get tough.”

The emotional Cassie sighs, “Why are you so mean to me?  And I am not your intellectual side, she never does much but just sits around and thinks… she is fairly dull.”

“I can agree to that,” the tough Cassie replies.

“But if you want some balance, I guess we should track her down, she likes to be alone,” the emotional side of her adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Together?” the leather clad Cassie responds, “more like I have had to carry miss cry me a river around when things get tough.”
> 
> The emotional Cassie sighs, “Why are you so mean to me?  And I am not your intellectual side, she never does much but just sits around and thinks… she is fairly dull.”
> 
> ...




"That sounds like a good idea." Cassie says with a blink, was she really that bad? She did prefer to think things though, but then she wasn't one who was in the 'know' about the regular world. After all, any mistakes she made would have people like Ryan criticizing her every move.

"So where is this other part, and how many parts are there?" she asks with a bit of concern.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I do not possess the answers to your last question, but I do know that one close to one of you will betray you… perhaps unknowingly, perhaps even now as we speak.”




"Since you could not answer my last question answer me this, why is the Red Witch interested in Cassandra Prophet and what is the significance of the crystal that she took from her?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Since you could not answer my last question answer me this, why is the Red Witch interested in Cassandra Prophet and what is the significance of the crystal that she took from her?"



 The demon raises a brow, “The Prophet is important to the Red Witch, her birthright at least.  She is important to the Red Witch’s ascension, if she has a sacrifice from the Prophet, then she is far along in completing this process.”

*Cassie*

Her tough self shrugs, “The world seems pretty simple to me.  If it is tougher then me, find a way to make it weaker.  If it is weaker, dominate it.  Just make sure that we don’t lose.”

Her emotional self sighs, “Life is more then conflict.”  She sighs and starts walking, “Come on you two, I know where the smart one is.”

Her tougher self shrugs, and pushes past Cassie.  Cassie sees down the road, the gates of the Institute… that is the direction that her inner selves are heading.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Her tough self shrugs, “The world seems pretty simple to me.  If it is tougher then me, find a way to make it weaker.  If it is weaker, dominate it.  Just make sure that we don’t lose.”
> 
> ...




"True enough." Cassie says to both her otherselves, wondering how the intellectual part comes into the mix. And where in all this shadowy world will the truth come to light.

She shrugged and followed herselves into the other home she had grown to know, though it was a lot less now that Yoshi was gone.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "True enough." Cassie says to both her otherselves, wondering how the intellectual part comes into the mix. And where in all this shadowy world will the truth come to light.
> 
> She shrugged and followed herselves into the other home she had grown to know, though it was a lot less now that Yoshi was gone.



The gates open to the Institute.  Her emotional self speaks, “She is inside.”  The two walk into the campus, ghostly images of the students going about their business; memories perhaps, or just her mind filling in the gaps as she wanders the halls with her other selves.”

They stop outside her room, the door slides open and she sees her other self.  She turns to look at Cassie, “Greetings, I guess you came looking for something?” she says typing away at the computer.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The gates open to the Institute.  Her emotional self speaks, “She is inside.”  The two walk into the campus, ghostly images of the students going about their business; memories perhaps, or just her mind filling in the gaps as she wanders the halls with her other selves.”
> 
> They stop outside her room, the door slides open and she sees her other self.  She turns to look at Cassie, “Greetings, I guess you came looking for something?” she says typing away at the computer.




"Of course, I came looking for answers. Ones that we hold deep within." Cassie says as she leans over and turns off the monitor. "I don't suppose you know them? Or where we need to go to find them?" 

She sits on the table and looks at her 'intellectual' self. Was she really that stiff when she was thinkign hard?


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie lies there looking up, “You didn’t come looking for me, you came looking for answers,” she says between gasping breaths, “I am not sure if you will find what you are looking for.”
> 
> “Yeah maybe she will,” Cassie hears her own voice speaking from behind her.
> 
> ...




"It's nice to be special," Ryan sarcastically agrees. "You hear that everyone? I'm like a higher power." _I wonder who our little Judas will be...Sami...Tommy...Tina...Gadget...Karen's close to Kal, for some reason...I wonder what he sees in her. Kal would have a good chance with nearly anyone. It certainly can't be her looks. Heh, maybe he plans on breaking her down and selling her to a jeweler. Okay, focus Ryan._

"Gilden, ask the demon what is required for this little ascension. And maybe, assuming someone cares, how we end up getting our has-been singer's soul back?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal whispers, "I don't know..."




"We broke it, I had two pieces in my hands when we arrived on your world," Karen remembers, "It must have regrown somehow, or Red Witch has some really good superglue..."

She squeezes Kelly's shoulder, whispering, "He's not worth it."

"Where would we start looking for this essence?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Of course, I came looking for answers. Ones that we hold deep within." Cassie says as she leans over and turns off the monitor. "I don't suppose you know them? Or where we need to go to find them?"
> 
> She sits on the table and looks at her 'intellectual' self. Was she really that stiff when she was thinkign hard?



Her intellectual self turns to her fully, “I was in the middle of something,” she then turns back and turns the monitor on and continues typing away at the keys.  She speaks irritated, “I suppose I know where we could start looking, and I have always wanted to know what was in the hidden place…”

Her emotional self gasps, “We can’t go there!”

“Oh don’t get your panties in a bunch, we can’t but she can,” the tough Cassie gestures to the original.

“Correct,” her intellectual persona agrees, “of course I am not sure what is in there, but I am sure something important must be.  The hidden place is where we need to go, if there is something hidden from you, obviously it must be there,” she says still typing away.

Tough Cassie punches her fist through the monitor with a smirk, “Well then let’s get going.”

Her intellectual side sighs, “Fine.”

*The Institute Mainframe Room*

“How are those adjustments SARAH?” Gadget calls out, working on replacing vital circuitry.

“I sense no loss in capability, no degradation in databanks, and a seven percent increase in response time across my control network.  Thank you,” SARAH replies.

“Everything seems to check out, let me close up these panels and you should be fine from here,” Gadget beams half-heartedly.

“Thank you Gadget, hopefully you resolve your own issue,” SARAH answers.

“I don’t have an issue.”

“Your heightened stress patterns speak otherwise.  Indeed if you wish I can play back the encounter,” SARAH replies.

Gadget sighs, “I made a fool of myself, why did he ask me to the dance?”

“Because he wants to take you to the dance, which seems obvious; your reaction though unexpected given your attraction to Gilden.”

“Attraction?” Gadget gasps, “Are you crazy, he is my friend!”

“I never said he wasn’t,” SARAH speaks.

“Fine, you are too perceptive for your own good,” Gadget sighs.

“I was programmed to be,” SARAH replies devoid of sarcasm, “With my upgrade completed, you should report to the Gym, I am sure he would like to see you.”

Gadget blinks and just thinks, glancing at the door.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Gilden, ask the demon what is required for this little ascension. And maybe, assuming someone cares, how we end up getting our has-been singer's soul back?"




Gilden nods slightly but says nothing in response. "Tell me, what else besides the Prophet's sacrifice and access to the energy of a higher power does she for this ascension, also is there anyway for us to retrieve Kelly Mitchell's soul back without your mistress' notice?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Her intellectual self turns to her fully, “I was in the middle of something,” she then turns back and turns the monitor on and continues typing away at the keys.  She speaks irritated, “I suppose I know where we could start looking, and I have always wanted to know what was in the hidden place…”
> 
> Her emotional self gasps, “We can’t go there!”
> 
> ...





"Fine, let's get moving then. " Cassie says with a bit of satifiaction at the discruction of the monitor. "So, where am I going?" she assks as she lets her counterparts  lead her to this new place. 

A place only she can go? That could be bad or good.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 2, 2006)

"Gilden ... I know it's a lot to ask. But ... there were two Elites who attacked the Institute recently. They were after myself or Sami, was the Red Witch behind this? And if so, who did she want and why?"

He didnt want to know the answer, but he had to know.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden nods slightly but says nothing in response. "Tell me, what else besides the Prophet's sacrifice and access to the energy of a higher power does she for this ascension, also is there anyway for us to retrieve Kelly Mitchell's soul back without your mistress' notice?"



The demon hisses, “She needs to sacrifice someone of great power… and the one she has in mind is great indeed to this world… that-” the demon chokes on its words.  Then the circle flares with crimson power and something reaches up and drags back down into the Abyss from whence it came… leaving only glowing shattered earth.

Tina looks at Ryan, “What just happened?”

*Cassie*

The counterparts flank her while the smart one talks, “The place we cannot go… well it isn’t far.  I spend much of time there trying to figure what is in there… but we can never get in.”

They pause outside Paragon’s office… “But maybe you can succeed where we have not…” she gestures to the door.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2006)

"You're asking the wrong person Tina. But I'd guess that Red Witch found out we were spying on her and called her little pet back home."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You're asking the wrong person Tina. But I'd guess that Red Witch found out we were spying on her and called her little pet back home."



 Tina growls, "I don't like that, too convenient."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2006)

"Yeah, probably," Ryan agrees. "But black magic and witchcraft aren't really my specialties. What's the inconvenient theory?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 2, 2006)

Cassie nods, it makes sense that it would come here. She was conflicted with the man in this office. His image and presence had drawn her to the institute, but his actions since her arrival left her feeling betrayed.

She nodded. "What should I expect in there?" she asks, not expecting any truthful help.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods, it makes sense that it would come here. She was conflicted with the man in this office. His image and presence had drawn her to the institute, but his actions since her arrival left her feeling betrayed.
> 
> She nodded. "What should I expect in there?" she asks, not expecting any truthful help.



 “Your worst nightmare,” tough Cassie sighs, “like we would know, none of us have ever been inside.  It could be anything.”

Her intellectual self agrees, “The only way to know is to go inside.”

Her emotional self nods, “I don’t like this place, maybe we should leave this alone.”

*The Gym*

Tina thinks for a moment, “I don’t know exactly, but I am just leery of anything that demon tells us as truth.  Probably lied about everything, and we got nothing to work with,” she rubs her temple, “my question, is it really gone?”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 2, 2006)

_Who did Red Witch have in mind? Ryan? Genocide? Paragon? Cardinal? Bishop? So many possibilities..._ Karen stares frowning at the spot where the demon used to be for a few moments, asking herself the same questions Tina was posing outloud and then some, "I ... I don't know. Gilden? Anika?" she looks at the two 'experts' of the arcane.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 2, 2006)

Cassie nods as she makes for the door, purpose clear in her stride. "Fine lets get things on the road." She  opens the door and walks in.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2006)

"Dammit," Anika hisses in frustration.  "Well that was a whole lot of work for a whole lot of nothing."  She calms down and shrugs, "Ah well, I guess it could have gone a lot worse.

"I honestly don't know what happened, but Ryan's guess sounds likely."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark shrugged, "Could have been worse. It could have gotten loose."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged, "Could have been worse. It could have gotten loose."



_Gilden would suspect that the Red Witch was behind the interruption at the end.  The spell has ended and the demon I gone, back to what ever pit it crawled from.  Anika cannot see the demon, even if it was invisible._

Gadget shows up out of breath, “Hey guys did I miss anything?  Oh my gosh did I miss anything, where is the devil?”

Kal shrugs, “That is one messed up witch, and so what did we learn?”

*Gilden*

[sblock]Gilden feels a presence in his mind, a cold presence, _“I see the little boy that plays with magic has grown into an accomplished prestidigitator.  Tried to match my power, I am impressed.  But I can’t let you steal the secrets from my minions… now can I?  But perhaps if you really wish to know you can just ask me… but if you ever do this again… I won’t kill you, but I will find the souls of your parents, I will bind them into the shells of demons and feed them to your friends in a senseless play of violence.  Perhaps I will do that anyway, for your curiosity.”_[/sblock]


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods as she makes for the door, purpose clear in her stride. "Fine lets get things on the road." She  opens the door and walks in.



The door slides open and she finds herself on a precipice, there is no door, no one else but her.  The rocky outcropping overlooks darkness, and a vast sky of stars.  Standing there at the edge of the precipice is Yoshi.

He turns, “Hi Cassie, no I am not Yoshi, nor am I you.  But I am a part of you.  I have been waiting for you, a long time… longer then you can remember.  I welcome you, I am sorry if this form will cause you pain, but I took that, which you hold dear… and he holds you dear even in… that place beyond.”

“Perhaps you suspect who I am already, or not, but that knowledge you will soon see is irrelevant,” he takes a seat and tends a fire, another stone waiting for Cassie.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2006)

_"Only you would be that vile, Red Witch. Please thank your minion for me its information was quite illuminating."_ He replies mentally as he stands, the pain from the sundering of his spell had driven him to one knee. He almost felt guilty for attempting to divert the Red Witches wrath from the souls of his parents to one of her demons but then again it was a demon so there wasn't that much to feel guilty about.

"That," he says gesturing to the shattered ground, "was the handy work of the Red Witch, she was... less then impressed at what we did." He says turning to face the others. 



> Gadget shows up out of breath, “Hey guys did I miss anything? Oh my gosh did I miss anything, where is the devil?”




"The demon is gone," he replies with a tired smile. "The Red Witch took it back."



> Kal shrugs, “That is one messed up witch, and so what did we learn?”




"We learned quite a bit. It would seem that the Red Witch is making a bid for more power, presumably the power of an Eternal. She has the sacrifice from Cassie, the energy of a higher power that Ryan contains, all she need is the sacrifice of someone of great power. Also if there is a spy it is possible that they don't even know it, a sleeper agent as it were. And lastly it would seem that most of her power is derived from an artifact, if we can figure out how to unbind it from her we maybe able to finally defeat her."

Gilden rubs his forehead, he can feel the migraine coming on. "Now if you don't mind I am going to sit down for a few minutes." He will go and sit down by the closest wall feeling very, very tired.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The door slides open and she finds herself on a precipice, there is no door, no one else but her.  The rocky outcropping overlooks darkness, and a vast sky of stars.  Standing there at the edge of the precipice is Yoshi.
> 
> He turns, “Hi Cassie, no I am not Yoshi, nor am I you.  But I am a part of you.  I have been waiting for you, a long time… longer then you can remember.  I welcome you, I am sorry if this form will cause you pain, but I took that, which you hold dear… and he holds you dear even in… that place beyond.”
> 
> “Perhaps you suspect who I am already, or not, but that knowledge you will soon see is irrelevant,” he takes a seat and tends a fire, another stone waiting for Cassie.




"Fair enough and what you are you going to share with ." Cassie says as she walks over to join him. "Not too long ago it would have caused pain, but it doesn't now. I'm lonely sometimes, but.. only when I forget I got freinds." she sits by him and looks out at the precipice as he tends to the fire.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 3, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "We learned quite a bit. It would seem that the Red Witch is making a bid for more power, presumably the power of an Eternal. She has the sacrifice from Cassie, the energy of a higher power that Ryan contains, all she need is the sacrifice of someone of great power. Also if there is a spy it is possible that they don't even know it, a sleeper agent as it were. And lastly it would seem that most of her power is derived from an artifact, if we can figure out how to unbind it from her we maybe able to finally defeat her."




"So she wants to be Overseer, Part Two," Mark concluded. "If it's not Ryan and it's not Cassie, who has the great power she wants?" Mark glanced about, saw Kelly, and made a connection. "Could it be Kelly? I mean, power over the weather is pretty big and she doesn't need magic, so we can rule out Gilden and Anika..."

_And now Kelly wants to electrocute me again._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2006)

"Okay, cool, it's gone, I guess. But Kelly? Please," he says scornfully. "If she wants Elite power, which is most likely, then I'd say Delta-plus. People like Paragon, Kensai, Bishop, Cardinal, and probably a few of her best men. Of there's one other of Delta power that's easy to overlook, especially since we're planning on digging his grave a few days from now. I'd guess she wants Genocide dead, because he's a threat, and because she can suck away his power once he's shuffled off this mortal coil. Or whatever."


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 4, 2006)

He frowned, "From what I heard, we learned only that she's making a power play and has most of the tools needed to do it. Does that really change things all that much? It just means one more enemy that Legacy has to deal with, right? Just have to figure out how to prevent her from making that power play, or making it work to our advantage somehow, right?"

He regretted not being able to find out whether or not this Red Witch person was involved in the attempted kidnap of himself or Sami, but perhaps he'd sleep better not knowing.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2006)

"We suspected or knew most of this already.  I knew that thing would do it's best to not give anything of value.  The staff thing is decent info, but we have no idea how to take it from her." Anika says, less than impressed.  "The spy info is less than encouraging.  If the spy doesn't even know they are a spy, it could even be one of us and we have no real way of figuring it out."  She ends with a look at Ryan, thinking _"So leave Sami alone."_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2006)

Kelly watched the demon summoning in a fearful mesmirized silence, she had tried to act brave, but being in the demon's presence had done something to her...maybe it was her missing soul, or the thing's connection to the master that possed a piece of her.  either way she had cringed and trembled until the demon had disappeared from the room.  When Ryan had made his scornful comments about her though, Kelly had snapped out of her fearful trance.

"I'm not weak Ryan, stop treating me like a joke.  Can you be anywhere in the world you want?  Or see and hear anything in the world?  Your probably right... its probably why she wants us to kill Genocide, but that doesn't mean you should be an asswhole about everything.  There had to be a reason Red Witch came after me in the first place."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 4, 2006)

_The spy might not know they're a spy, Anika. That's a difference. And it only means we have to be more careful. I, for one, will not drop my guard. Constant vigilance!_

"The bad guys don't come just come after you, Kelly. You willingly place yourself in their care. I'm sure that offering Red Witch a soul is like offering me a chance for a fight: we take it even if we don't see an immediate purpose. This information does change our plan on what to do with Genocide, at the very least. We probably can't risk putting him down like the rabid animal he is. Anyway, I'm leaving. Tina, why don't we catch up later," he asks with a smile. _I'm sick and tired of putting up with everyone's BS here. Time to get some actual work done and get some real information, all without opening up a gate to Hell in our gymnasium!_

Ryan walks off, then asks the omnipresent SARAH, "Could you please tell me the current location of Mrs. Mitchell? Thanks." He then hastens to her location.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 4, 2006)

Karen still glances warily at the summoning circle and doesn't move closer to it. She'd held the trembling Kelly to support her.

"The staff can be taken from her and it can be broken but last time it went together with a big boom and some freaky dimension travel... maybe she used some really good magical superglue to fix it?" she speaks up, she frowns remembering something else about the encounter, "She can still use its power, even when someone else is holding it, she tried to blast me with it. But I got the feeling she couldn't cast many other spells anymore when she didn't hold it."

"That's not fair Ryan," she frowns, _Even if it might be true. She needs someone to watch over her and even I don't trust Tommy that much._    "That's like us telling you not to get eaten by Overseer, if we don't work together, it's gonna happen... We're dealing with beings who're a lot more powerful than us... I agree that it's probably not Kelly she's after. My guess is it's either you, Genocide or Cardinal. With Genocide she doesn't even have to get her hands dirty..."

She sighs when Ryan leaves, _I guess you just don't want our help huh?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen still glances warily at the summoning circle and doesn't move closer to it. She'd held the trembling Kelly to support her.
> 
> "The staff can be taken from her and it can be broken but last time it went together with a big boom and some freaky dimension travel... maybe she used some really good magical superglue to fix it?" she speaks up, she frowns remembering something else about the encounter, "She can still use its power, even when someone else is holding it, she tried to blast me with it. But I got the feeling she couldn't cast many other spells anymore when she didn't hold it."
> 
> ...



 Kal speaks, “We still have more questions.  But for now, we know that we can’t kill Genocide, but if we don’t then we don’t get Kelly’s soul back… this sucks.  Gilden do you think it’s possible to entrap Genocide’s soul before the Red Witch can get to it… I am not saying we should kill him, but we can make it look like he is dead… maybe… I don’t know.”

Tina watches Ryan go, and then just folds her arms and listens to the teens.

Gadget walks quickly over to Gilden, “You okay?”

Aya speaks, “I think we are screwed… man we are so screwed.”

*Ryan*

SARAH leads Ryan to the Infirmary.  The door slides open and he finds Kelly’s mother sitting in her bed, Bishop sitting next to her.  They both look at Ryan as the door remains open.  Kelly’s mother speaks, “Ryan right?  How may I help you?”

Bishop adds, “This is a strange surprise.”

*Cassie*

“I will share what I know,” he replies, “but that is dependent on what you want to know about yourself.”

“I doubt more would know about you, then me, in a way created you… molded you… and this is the final stage of the crucible, where either you emerge whole, or shattered and broken.  The choices you take from here can either lead you to greater enlightenment or destroy you,” Yoshi finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “I will share what I know,” he replies, “but that is dependent on what you want to know about yourself.”
> 
> “I doubt more would know about you, then me, in a way created you… molded you… and this is the final stage of the crucible, where either you emerge whole, or shattered and broken.  The choices you take from here can either lead you to greater enlightenment or destroy you,” Yoshi finishes.





" 'That which doesn't kill us makes us stronger.' Friedrich Nietzsche." Cassie says calmly. "It's been the guideline of most of the people who have faced the coming storm. Kelly. Gilden. Anika. To name but a few." Cassie says. "Perhaps it's my time to be tested int eh crucible again."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 4, 2006)

Gilden sits on the floor halfway listening to the others argue amongst themselves, his head resting on his arms and they in turn resting on his raised knees. He had just put his life, his soul and the souls of his parents on the line and it seemed that none of them cared in the least. Sometimes he wondered why he even bothered to try and make it a better world, everyone seemed not to care beyond their own particular wants and needs.



> "Gilden do you think it’s possible to entrap Genocide’s soul before the Red Witch can get to it… I am not saying we should kill him, but we can make it look like he is dead… maybe… I don’t know.”




"Possibly," he replies not looking up. "The information that I learned from the summoning could be used for that but I doubt that the Red Witch would be fooled. She will be on guard for something like that, especially after what we just did." He takes a breath and sighs slightly, "the only sure way of retrieving Kelly's soul short of the Red Witch returning it is to find the Ebon Thorn. Which we have no idea of what it is."



> Gadget walks quickly over to Gilden, “You okay?”




He looks up at the pink haired girl, giving her a sad smile that fades into a frown. "No, not really... she threatened my parents... she would find thier souls, bind them into demons and send them after us." He responds quietly.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> He looks up at the pink haired girl, giving her a sad smile that fades into a frown. "No, not really... she threatened my parents... she would find thier souls, bind them into demons and send them after us." He responds quietly.




"She's one sick piece of work," Mark sighed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH leads Ryan to the Infirmary.  The door slides open and he finds Kelly’s mother sitting in her bed, Bishop sitting next to her.  They both look at Ryan as the door remains open.  Kelly’s mother speaks, “Ryan right?  How may I help you?”
> 
> Bishop adds, “This is a strange surprise.”




"Hopefully not too unpleasant of one," Ryan jokes. "Yeah, my name's Ryan, Mrs. Mitchell. Or do you prefer Kismet? Mind if I sit down," he asks as he grabs the other chair and spins it around before sitting down. _I hope I'm not interrupting anything important._

"I wanted to talk to you about, well, primarily about Cardinal and her sick little family. Since both of you have been around Pantheon since it's inception, I figure you know a lot more than most. Assuming you feel like telling me," he says with a shrug.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2006)

Anika grows angrier as Ryan leaves in a fit and Gilden reveals Red Witch's threat.  "This is rediculous.  She is so pushing her luck.  We no longer have any real reason to even go after Genocide anymore.  Not until we take care of Red Witch.  We need to divert our efforts into finding out how to destroy, or at least unbind, the staff of hers and effectively take her out of the picture.  She's causing a lot more problems than Genocide is right now."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika grows angrier as Ryan leaves in a fit and Gilden reveals Red Witch's threat.  "This is rediculous.  She is so pushing her luck.  We no longer have any real reason to even go after Genocide anymore.  Not until we take care of Red Witch.  We need to divert our efforts into finding out how to destroy, or at least unbind, the staff of hers and effectively take her out of the picture.  She's causing a lot more problems than Genocide is right now."




Mark nodded, "Agreed. Do you guys have any ideas...except for running up to her and trying to pry the thing out of her hands?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nodded, "Agreed. Do you guys have any ideas...except for running up to her and trying to pry the thing out of her hands?"




Answering Mark, Anika waves towards Karen.  "Karen said they not only got it out of her hands, but broke it.  It's probably not really a physical object, but a mystical one.  At the very least, it's bound to her mystically, which means it should be possible to unbind it the same way."

She looks to Gilden.  "It obviously wouldn't be easy, but do you think it's possible?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> " 'That which doesn't kill us makes us stronger.' Friedrich Nietzsche." Cassie says calmly. "It's been the guideline of most of the people who have faced the coming storm. Kelly. Gilden. Anika. To name but a few." Cassie says. "Perhaps it's my time to be tested int eh crucible again."



“Of course,” Yoshi replies, “but what does not kill you, can weaken you.”

“Cassandra, you are-” Yoshi is cut off, when she hears another voice.

The voice is also Yoshi, “Get away from that thing, Cassie…” she is stuck between the two… the other speaks, “Don’t believe anything it says, trust me babe…”

*Back at the Gym*

_Gilden knows that such a thing is possible, it would require some more research obviously, something this world sorely lacks, but the Earth of Teen Justice, has more then enough resources.  Of course that could complicate matters… of course there are always alternatives._

Gadget frowns, “What a big jerk, she is!  I mean why even mess with your parents, that just isn’t nice!”

Aya smirks, “Yeah she isn’t nice, she is a class A, Bitch.”

Tina adds, “This chica is way out of control, why the hell did we ever make a deal with her in the first place?”

*Ryan*

Bishop shakes his head, standing.  He folds his arms and leans against the wall, “Always so proper and courteous, Ryan; it is a wonder that you don’t have more friends.”

Kelly’s mother replies, “Mrs. Mitchell will do just fine Ryan, I have not used the name of Kismet in years.  As far as Pantheon and Cardinal are concerned, I believe if this will help the UNJE then I will do what I can to answer your questions.  But for right now, I am a little tired so you will forgive me if I am not too talkative.”

Bishop speaks, “What do you want to know?”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2006)

"Taking down Genocide seemed like a good idea at the time.  It stilll is, but we have to deal with her first."  Anika says.  "I made a deal with her.  But she was manipulative and continues to mess with us.  If we can use this thorn thing to make Kelly whole again, then we have to take her down before she becomes more powerful," she thinks.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Taking down Genocide seemed like a good idea at the time.  It stilll is, but we have to deal with her first."  Anika says.  "I made a deal with her.  But she was manipulative and continues to mess with us.  If we can use this thorn thing to make Kelly whole again, then we have to take her down before she becomes more powerful," she thinks.




"We'll do it," Mark said with some conviction. "She's got demons, but we're Legacy." _Paragon's not going to be happy that we can't take down Genocide yet._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2006)

_Is Bishop being sarcastic or not? I really can't tell with that accent. Ah, screw it._

"I was raised to be polite to my elders," Ryan says in a neutral tone. _Ha! Take that! Now you can't tell if I was being sarcastic. The little things in life._

"Well, I mean, who is she? And what's the deal with that psychotic progeny of hers?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "We'll do it," Mark said with some conviction. "She's got demons, but we're Legacy."




"No, we should go after Genocide." Gilden remarks after Mark's comment. "The Red Witch wants Genocide dead and if not through us then someone else. Besides if he is the one that she wants to sacrifice having him in under our control will make it that much harder."

"It is possible but it will take considerable more research and this world just doesn't have the information." He shrugs slowly. "Although our old world would have what I need."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Of course,” Yoshi replies, “but what does not kill you, can weaken you.”
> 
> “Cassandra, you are-” Yoshi is cut off, when she hears another voice.
> 
> The voice is also Yoshi, “Get away from that thing, Cassie…” she is stuck between the two… the other speaks, “Don’t believe anything it says, trust me babe…”





"I think perhaps you both should back up a bit." Cassie says feeling a bit confused. "And take turns, the talking in stereo effect is quite disconcerting."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "No, we should go after Genocide." Gilden remarks after Mark's comment. "The Red Witch wants Genocide dead and if not through us then someone else. Besides if he is the one that she wants to sacrifice having him in under our control will make it that much harder."




"But how do we control him?  If we try to bind his soul, what's really to stop her from just taking it from us?  Look what she just did, we're not in her league while she has that Ebon Thorn."



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "It is possible but it will take considerable more research and this world just doesn't have the information." He shrugs slowly. "Although our old world would have what I need."




_"Back to his world?"_ Anika thinks with some trepidation.  "We don't have time," she actually says.  "Even if you only spent a few hours there, a week would pass here."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 6, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _"Back to his world?"_ Anika thinks with some trepidation.  "We don't have time," she actually says.  "Even if you only spent a few hours there, a week would pass here."




"Just capturing Genocide shouldn't give up his soul to her. We could, uh, get him into protective custody. It's what Paragon wants anyway."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I think perhaps you both should back up a bit." Cassie says feeling a bit confused. "And take turns, the talking in stereo effect is quite disconcerting."



The Yoshi by the fire sighs, “Cassandra I would suggest you listen to me, if you want the answers you seek then ignore your mind’s tricks.  It will deny you the truth, to stay in blissful ignorance.”

The other Yoshi groans, “Cassie, don’t believe it, okay?  It’s me babe… don’t trust it!”

*Ryan*

Bishop answers, “Her family has always been a little odd, but then again I never was much involved in her personal affairs.  Cardinal as a person, she is intelligent, highly intelligent, insane, and determined to achieve her goal by any means needed.  She believes her path is the most correct one, and has a gift of foresight that is uncanny.”

Mrs. Mitchell adds softly, “That family is only a family in the loosest sense.  The children have no father, not one that I have met… Cardinal is a brilliant geneticist, of course there isn’t much she couldn’t do on her own… those children were grown from her own cells… she was never much of a mother, but she was a powerful thinker and leader.”

Bishop furrows his brows, “Well how do you know that?”

“Because I helped create them… and the virus,” she says softly.

*The Gym*

Kal grumbles, “So we taking down Genocide first, or the Red Witch?”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2006)

"Maybe we could offer to trade her Ryan." Kelly offers half in jest.  "I would like my soul back...if we can...but If we can't we can't. I really don't want to lose any of you guys to get it back, it wouldn't be worth it to me."  she adds the last part reluctantly, but hastens to add that she doesn't want them hurt.  It was important to her...but it was weird, she wasn't really reacting normally, not that everyone even believed in a soul or would care that it was missing.  The popstar sounded quite hollow.

"Can't we just take down Genocide, and then when the Red Witch gives me my soul back take her down too?  I think they both should be stopped, leaving them go just makes things easier for Overseer.  Maybe I can find out where she is with my powers like I saw mom and dad."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop answers, “Her family has always been a little odd, but then again I never was much involved in her personal affairs.  Cardinal as a person, she is intelligent, highly intelligent, insane, and determined to achieve her goal by any means needed.  She believes her path is the most correct one, and has a gift of foresight that is uncanny.”
> 
> Mrs. Mitchell adds softly, “That family is only a family in the loosest sense.  The children have no father, not one that I have met… Cardinal is a brilliant geneticist, of course there isn’t much she couldn’t do on her own… those children were grown from her own cells… she was never much of a mother, but she was a powerful thinker and leader.”
> 
> ...




_I *knew* she was a geneticist; she had to be, if she created Elites._

"What's her name? I mean, her real name, the one her parents gave her? And why did she decide to call herself Cardinal? I'm guessing she's not a fan of the baseball team," Ryan jokes half-heartedly, still intently interested in the conversation.

"What virus did she create?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Can't we just take down Genocide, and then when the Red Witch gives me my soul back take her down too?  I think they both should be stopped, leaving them go just makes things easier for Overseer.  Maybe I can find out where she is with my powers like I saw mom and dad."




"Kelly, the deal is that we destroy Genocide, that's what she wants, or no deal.  And if it makes her more powerful...she's already too powerful.  Besides, if we get that staff of hers, I'm pretty sure we could get you back your soul ourselves."

Anika turns to Mark.  "And if we only capture Genocide, that will make her angry.  And then she'll likely do something we'll regret.  We should go after her first, then Genocide...unfortunately, that only gives us a couple days to find her and find out how to unbind that thing from her.  Not to mention the fact that our spy that doesn't know they're a spy could be relaying all this info as we speak..."  She sighs, not sure how to go forward.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What's her name? I mean, her real name, the one her parents gave her? And why did she decide to call herself Cardinal? I'm guessing she's not a fan of the baseball team," Ryan jokes half-heartedly, still intently interested in the conversation.



Mrs. Mitchell replies, “Her real name, I doubt I even know her _real_ name.  I was her friend for a long time, we were close before… before a lot of things happened.  I am not sure if I want to get into that right now with you, Ryan.  This may be a simple matter for you, but this is, or was my life, and with everything that has happened in the last few days, I don’t have the energy for this.”

Bishop stays silent.







			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What virus did she create?"



Bishop speaks, “As far as the virus…”

“The virus, it isn’t exactly a virus… but it is what makes the difference between a baseline human and an elite… it won’t kill you.  But it will make you something more then human.  Of course I had no idea that she would unleash it upon the world like she did.  Unlike a designed biological weapon the effects are actually variable and uncontrollable.  With the very real side effect of genetic incompatibility within the same species… well.  I mean you can’t mate a dog with a cat, it can be the same between elites even ones that look totally human,” she answers.

Bishop nods, “And the governments knows this, hence they are trying to stop the spread of the _virus_, by the next century baseline humanity will be extinct.”

Mrs. Mitchell sighs, “That is one prediction.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2006)

Cassie looks at the newly arrived Yoshi. "Fine tell me what you're thinking he's trying to hide"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks at the newly arrived Yoshi. "Fine tell me what you're thinking he's trying to hide"



 “Cassie, it isn’t about hiding anything… it’s about lying to you… everything you know,” Yoshi offers his hand, “Trust me.”

The other Yoshi sitting by the fire speaks, “Cassandra, you go with him, you learn nothing.  You stay here and listen and I will tell you why you are, and what it is that you must do for a better tomorrow.  You choose; the path of least resistance or the truth.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2006)

"Why not just tell me when I asked?" Cassie asks reminding the one byu the fire she had already asked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Why not just tell me when I asked?" Cassie asks reminding the one byu the fire she had already asked.



 “I was going to when I was interrupted,” he says tending the fire, “Have you decided?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I was going to when I was interrupted,” he says tending the fire, “Have you decided?”





"I think you have said enough." Cassie says calmly. "in addressing me, and in making excuses. Yoshi never called me by my full name." Cassie looks to the other Yoshi. "Show me what you got."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I think you have said enough." Cassie says calmly. "in addressing me, and in making excuses. Yoshi never called me by my full name." Cassie looks to the other Yoshi. "Show me what you got."



Yoshi smiles, “Cassie…”

“I see,” the fire dies as the other Yoshi throws the stick on the now dead fire.  He continues speaking the voice taking on a feminine tone.  Shadows enwrap the figure as it grows taller, a hood now covering the face, obfuscating the feature.

Yoshi takes Cassie’s hand, “Oh man this looks bad…”

“I created you,” she speaks, “I destroyed you, I recreated you… all my children for one purpose.  Vengeance… I will not let some impudent child destroy everything I have worked for.  Time is not infinite, and time is running out for creation.  It is inevitable, Cassandra.  I created you for greater things seeded your mind with what you needed to know, guided you and your friends towards a conflict that will bring about my vengeance.  You are a tool, a tool of my vengeance.  That is what you are, you are not a person, and you are a tool ready to be deployed for my vengeance… he may have forgotten, but he will remember and that will be his weakness.  Then my other pawns will strike him down… that is the flow of time, that is where your journey will end,” the mysterious entity finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi smiles, “Cassie…”
> 
> “I see,” the fire dies as the other Yoshi throws the stick on the now dead fire.  He continues speaking the voice taking on a feminine tone.  Shadows enwrap the figure as it grows taller, a hood now covering the face, obfuscating the feature.
> 
> ...




"I see. Yet, I chose another path didn't I?" Cassie says as she takes Yoshi's hand and steps back. "that would say that I am more than you wish me to do.  I an not just your tool, and I will not be that so long as you dance about in shadows hiding the truth." she looks to Yoshi. "Show me what you have to show me."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mrs. Mitchell replies, “Her real name, I doubt I even know her _real_ name.  I was her friend for a long time, we were close before… before a lot of things happened.  I am not sure if I want to get into that right now with you, Ryan.  This may be a simple matter for you, but this is, or was my life, and with everything that has happened in the last few days, I don’t have the energy for this.”




_Don't have the energy? Life or death, end of the world, whatever else...and she doesn't have the energy. I guess she's been through a lot._ "Sorry," Ryan says with a shrug.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop speaks, “As far as the virus…”
> 
> “The virus, it isn’t exactly a virus… but it is what makes the difference between a baseline human and an elite… it won’t kill you.  But it will make you something more then human.  Of course I had no idea that she would unleash it upon the world like she did.  Unlike a designed biological weapon the effects are actually variable and uncontrollable.  With the very real side effect of genetic incompatibility within the same species… well.  I mean you can’t mate a dog with a cat, it can be the same between elites even ones that look totally human,” she answers.
> 
> ...




"And she did this to create an army to stand against Overseer's? But hey, what about Billy and Isabella? She's pregnant. And you two were Elites, and Kelly's your daughter. And how are governments trying to stop the spread of the virus?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2006)

"Getting the information and researching about the Ebon Thorn is going to take time, no matter what route we take. With Genocide we know where and when he is going to be, I don't think we will have a better shot at capturing him then this."  He says getting up. "Her staff might not be the Thorn, it could be anything really, until we have that information and a way to take it from her, any conflict we have with her is pointless."

"Ultimately the choice is up to you Mark," he says turning to the speedster. "You are the leader. Whatever you decide is fine by me but for now it has been a long day, I think I am going to my room to rest for a bit."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Getting the information and researching about the Ebon Thorn is going to take time, no matter what route we take. With Genocide we know where and when he is going to be, I don't think we will have a better shot at capturing him then this."  He says getting up. "Her staff might not be the Thorn, it could be anything really, until we have that information and a way to take it from her, any conflict we have with her is pointless."



Gadget nods, "Red Witch is dangerous, we have to be careful whatever we do."


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Ultimately the choice is up to you Mark," he says turning to the speedster. "You are the leader. Whatever you decide is fine by me but for now it has been a long day, I think I am going to my room to rest for a bit."



Tina scowls, “I think we need to pick a target and fast, we don’t have much time.”

Kal adds, “I agree with Tina, Mark you’re the man; I am fine with whatever choice you make.”

*Ryan*

“Yes it is possible for elites to breed, though rare… as far as William and me, we were not elites when we conceived Kelly.  But we were all exposed early on, including my daughter.  We could be though of as the first generation, most of us infected before the _comet_.  I did not know about the soldier agenda until recently…” she adds.

William nods, “How are they trying to stop the spread of the virus… No Return was one option, although all it ever amounted to was killing the elite exposed to the serum, and failing that driving them insane.  Neuro was an early test victim for the drug… and you see how he has turned out.  The United States has opened the doors to elites because they want to study them up close, but don’t think they are much better then the UN just less omnipresent.  In the end baseline humanity is dying out, or it will be, and when it becomes noticeable to the general populace it will be too late.”

“That is assuming we survive this Overseer,” Mrs. Mitchell adds.

“But Cardinal has a plan for baselines as well… ever heard of Purity?” William asks Ryan.

*Cassie*

Yoshi blinks, “Uh show you?  Show you what?  I am just here to help you not get tricked… I had not planned for further then that.”

The figure speaks, “Foolish.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi blinks, “Uh show you?  Show you what?  I am just here to help you not get tricked… I had not planned for further then that.”
> 
> The figure speaks, “Foolish.”




Cassie smiles as she reaches over to pat his cheek. "That's my Yoshi." she says softly as she looks to the other one. "So, who are you. Really."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie smiles as she reaches over to pat his cheek. "That's my Yoshi." she says softly as she looks to the other one. "So, who are you. Really."



“You know who I am, your mind is just too simple to realize it yet Cassandra,” she draws an green stained blade from the shadowed recesses of her cloak, “I know what Fortune showed you… and that fool paid for his interference.  Rest assured you have no choice but to do what you were created for.  Your friends rightly believe that you will help destroy Overseer… and you will.  The only choice left to you now, is do you leave here doing what you must do, or will I have to break your spirit and force you to do as I please.  I have worked too long bringing this vengeance to bear to have it squandered by the very tool I created.”

Yoshi gulps, “I don’t like where this is going…”

“I give you one last chance, Cassandra; your future is with me… you are like a daughter to me,” she finishes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2006)

"I take it the comet was some kind of cover or something while Cardinal unleashed the Elite virus, right? But what exactly is No Return? Some kind of Elite virus vaccine or antibody? And no, I haven't heard of Purity."

"By the way, how much of this does the UN know?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I take it the comet was some kind of cover or something while Cardinal unleashed the Elite virus, right? But what exactly is No Return? Some kind of Elite virus vaccine or antibody? And no, I haven't heard of Purity."



“That would be my hypothesis on the comet,” using that celestial event as a cover provided easy fodder for the media.  As far as Purity, it’s a baseline organization created by Cardinal, more correctly Metatron, to indoctrinate baseline humanity for eventual acceptance of the elite supremacy.  A pseudo-religious support group with the sole purpose of creating pliable and reliable baseline followers.  All under the cover of a baseline support group for dealing with elites,” Bishop explains.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "By the way, how much of this does the UN know?"



“How much does the UNJE know?  Probably everything I just told you and more.  Of course by now any traces of their involvement in No Return is most likely unavailable; but the brain child of Dr. Hudabo still exists I am sure just not on record,” William adds.

Mrs. Mitchell speaks, “No Return attacks the nanomachines that accompany the _virus_ affectively shutting them down.  The body begins to break down because a true baseline human can’t handle the changes without assistance.  I invented the technology for the machines, more precisely organic robots no larger then human blood cells.”

Bishop raises a brow, “Now that I did not know.  I would have pictured your husband as the brilliant mind behind that.”

“Of course, I never wanted to be in the spotlight, my husband was a low level cyberkinetic; most of his brilliant ideas were mine, but it was easier to raise my daughter and distance myself from that if I allowed him to take the credit, he was smart… I just helped him look smarter,” Mrs. Mitchell adds.

Bishop frowns, “So elites have these nanomachines in our bodies?”

“Yes, they help decrease cellular death, make us virtually immune to most mundane disease, regulate our bodies, and even enhance our life spans.  We recover from physical injury much easier then baseline humans; that was all by design,” she sighs, “providing the perfect specimens for the virus.  Now if you will excuse me, I need to rest.”

Bishop walks to the door, “Of course Sheila, Ryan shall we?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2006)

"Of course," Ryan says, snapping his fingers as he stands to leave. "All this talk of drugs and conspiracies made me forget about that little group. Thanks Mrs. Mitchell," Ryan says as he leaves with Bishop. _I'm not sure how much of this I believe. Some of it is probably true, some of it might be fiction, and a lot might rest somewhere in between. Why can't I talk to someone more trustworthy, like Chaos?_

"So I don't have any cool nanomachines in my body? That's too bad," Ryan remarks as he walks with Bishop. "But why would Cardinal create an Elite supremacy group, especially one that seems to masquerade as some kind of hate group? Besides, I thought Elite supremacy was your department, not hers," Ryan says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So I don't have any cool nanomachines in my body? That's too bad," Ryan remarks as he walks with Bishop. "But why would Cardinal create an Elite supremacy group, especially one that seems to masquerade as some kind of hate group? Besides, I thought Elite supremacy was your department, not hers," Ryan says.



Bishop stops outside the door, “Elite supremacy is a means to an end, if you don’t understand that by now then I doubt you have been paying attention or just playing dumb.  At this stage I don’t know the full ins and outs of Purity, but if you want to know why I am sure you could try and get an audience with Metatron and he could educate you immensely on the subject.”

“As far as the nanomachines, that is a new one for me as well,” he says glancing back at the door.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2006)

"They're right, it's up to you, Mark," Anika says.  "It's a big decision, though.  If you want, we can run it by Paragon for his advice.  I think we should go one of two ways: eliminate Genocide, as we originally intended, or go after Red Witch.  I'm against this capture Genocide idea, unless we have an extremely sound plan of attack and way to keep him subdued."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop stops outside the door, “Elite supremacy is a means to an end, if you don’t understand that by now then I doubt you have been paying attention or just playing dumb.  At this stage I don’t know the full ins and outs of Purity, but if you want to know why I am sure you could try and get an audience with Metatron and he could educate you immensely on the subject.”
> 
> “As far as the nanomachines, that is a new one for me as well,” he says glancing back at the door.




"Well, there are advantages to being underestimated, but I had figured Cardinal's whole Elite supremacy thing was simply to lure in stupid new recruits. But you're the one who actually believes in it, right. So you really think I could get a meeting with Cardinal and her right hand man, huh? And escape from it alive? Not bad. By the way, I understand that someone else gets all my cool powers if I die...so do you know if I had a predecessor?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Well, there are advantages to being underestimated, but I had figured Cardinal's whole Elite supremacy thing was simply to lure in stupid new recruits. But you're the one who actually believes in it, right. So you really think I could get a meeting with Cardinal and her right hand man, huh? And escape from it alive? Not bad. By the way, I understand that someone else gets all my cool powers if I die...so do you know if I had a predecessor?"



 "I am not going to debate my beliefs with you Ryan," Bishop replies, "and I don't know the answer to your last question."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 7, 2006)

"Oh god, I'm so sorry Gilden," Karen gasps empathically when the pointy eared alien informs them that Red Witch threatened his parents.

"If we kill Genocide, we'll just give her what she wants. Maybe he's exactly the one she's got in mind for that ascension thing she wants. How are we gonna stop her after that? Right now we still got a chance to stop her. Maybe we could cut a deal with Genocide?" she offers reluctantly, not looking forward to negotiating with the fiery lizard, adding, "You were willing enough to make a deal with the Red Witch, maybe we should find out what the other side is willing to offer for his life before giving the witch what she wants. He might have more useful information on Red Witch..."

"Giving Red Witch what she wants, seems like a lot worse idea than trying to subdue Genocide," she looks at Anika with a frown, _If only you hadn't linked Kelly's soul to Genocide's death, this would be a lot easier,_ before turning to Mark, "But it's your call Mark."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Oh god, I'm so sorry Gilden," Karen gasps empathically when the pointy eared alien informs them that Red Witch threatened his parents.




Gilden pauses at the door, he glances towards where Karen is standing.  "As am I but it wouldn't be the first sacrifice I have made for the art and I doubt it will be the last." He looks over at Mark once more, "let me know what you decide, I am not in Legacy but I would like to help all the same." He will exit the gym and head towards his dorm.

On the way there he will stop and make a few gestures directing his thoughts to a certain pink haired girl. _"I'm sorry about earlier, I didn't mean to make you upset. If you don't want to go it is alright, I don't want to ruin our friendship."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> On the way there he will stop and make a few gestures directing his thoughts to a certain pink haired girl. _"I'm sorry about earlier, I didn't mean to make you upset. If you don't want to go it is alright, I don't want to ruin our friendship."_



_“I DO WANT TO GO!”_ she shouts back mentally.

*Back at the Gym*

Gadget cheers, and then looks around and blushes, and then quickly leaves following Gilden.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You know who I am, your mind is just too simple to realize it yet Cassandra,” she draws an green stained blade from the shadowed recesses of her cloak, “I know what Fortune showed you… and that fool paid for his interference.  Rest assured you have no choice but to do what you were created for.  Your friends rightly believe that you will help destroy Overseer… and you will.  The only choice left to you now, is do you leave here doing what you must do, or will I have to break your spirit and force you to do as I please.  I have worked too long bringing this vengeance to bear to have it squandered by the very tool I created.”
> 
> Yoshi gulps, “I don’t like where this is going…”
> 
> “I give you one last chance, Cassandra; your future is with me… you are like a daughter to me,” she finishes.





"How about you lay it out for me mother." Csassie says with a touch of sarcasm. "I find myself confused with all the stories of my orign. I'm the reincarnation of an Eternal, no.. I'm a construct of dozens of Elites.. or am I the engineered clone of some biochemist's dead daughter. Lay it out to me, show me the path and perhaps you'll find a willing agent. Surely that would be better than a intiativeless puppet?"


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 7, 2006)

The whole discussion was over his head, but one thing was obvious ... Red Witch wanted Genocide dead, so she could claim his soul and make herself stronger.

"What if she wants Genocide's soul so as to strength her control of this Thorn artifact? Is it possible that is the reason she's trying to force Legacy to kill Genocide, because she needs something to solidify the binding that she has with the Thorn?"

The idea made sense, blood, and the soul, at least in mythology, were strong components in bindings, especially ones involving dark magic. The idea that such extended to 'real' magic was plausible, though obviously far more complex.

"What if a soul that was wholly incompatible with the Thorn was forced into it? Genocide might be the soul she wants because he's somehow compatible with the Thorn. You know, its possible that right now she's sort of like a virus in the system, and by putting a firewall, in this case, Genocide, between her and the Thorn, she grants herself full access to its powers. What if a soul that was completely imcompatible was forced in? Wouldnt that force the Thorn to go into rejection mode?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I am not going to debate my beliefs with you Ryan," Bishop replies, "and I don't know the answer to your last question."




"Hmm, damn. Thanks for telling me all of this Bishop. Know any way to supercharge my powers and reach Omega level like Cardinal really quickly," he jokes. "Let me know if you ever need to know anything...well, anything that I can ethically answer. By the way, what's your opinion on Tommy McKain?" _Especially since, you know, your daughter is dating that creep.

I'm going to need someone good with computers. I could always ask Cassandra...heh. Or Timmy. He might be good at that kind of stuff._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 8, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "They're right, it's up to you, Mark," Anika says.  "It's a big decision, though.  If you want, we can run it by Paragon for his advice.  I think we should go one of two ways: eliminate Genocide, as we originally intended, or go after Red Witch.  I'm against this capture Genocide idea, unless we have an extremely sound plan of attack and way to keep him subdued."




Mark sighed, "We're supposed to anyway. But how would we even go after the Red Witch? She didn't tell us where she's going to be."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2006)

"I don't want you guys to risk your lives like that for me.  I wouldn't be able to bear it if you guys tried to help me and it made Red Witch soo powerful that she could do anything she wanted.  I'm just not worth everyone that she could hurt if she got stronger.  Its importat to stop both of them, but maybe we should stop her first?"  Kelly suggests helplessly, not knowing what the best course of action was, and not really making much sense, as flustered as she was with the demon's prescence, it was good that she could form a semi-coherent, if repetiitive comment.

"We have to stop her so that she can't hurt people like she threatened to do to Gilden's parent's, even if it means I don't get to get my soul back, I can live with that...sorta.  We're the goodguys though, so we can't let her hurt innocent people.  I'm gonna go out and start looking for her, or any of her demons that I can find, and maybe we'll get lucky or something, and we'll be able to go from there."  Kelly tells the others before walking outside and sitting down indian style about a foot off the ground.

Closing her eyes, the girl attempted to do what she had done before...was it only the day before?  She let her senses merge with the winds, merged with them until she could hear every whisper spoken in the open air, and see every sight beneath the sun.  She couldn't really explain the way it worked, but she was able to detach her senses from her body and send them around the world.

(OOC: I would take her a litte less then an hour to search the planet, well the outside parts at any rate.)


----------



## Aenion (Aug 8, 2006)

"We're gonna get your soul back... whatever it takes. Ok?" Karen gives her friend a hug, watching her go with a worried frown. She turns back to Mark, "Maybe we should start looking with Vanguard? Last time we tracked her to their building downtown... If we can capture Genocide, maybe he knows where she is?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“I DO WANT TO GO!”_ she shouts back mentally.




Gilden flinches slightly at the 'loudness' of the reply, but he smiles none the less. "Great, I have to admit I was a little worried."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hmm, damn. Thanks for telling me all of this Bishop. Know any way to supercharge my powers and reach Omega level like Cardinal really quickly," he jokes. "Let me know if you ever need to know anything...well, anything that I can ethically answer. By the way, what's your opinion on Tommy McKain?" _Especially since, you know, your daughter is dating that creep.
> 
> I'm going to need someone good with computers. I could always ask Cassandra...heh. Or Timmy. He might be good at that kind of stuff._



Bishop muses, “Tommy is a dangerous because he is smart and has a talent for survival by any means necessary.  He is more like his mother in that regard then he would probably care to admit; I would not trust him, he works only for himself.”

The elite sighs, “Either way he plays his cards close to his chest, as the saying goes.”

“And no I don’t know anyway to _supercharge_ you,” Bishop adds.

*Kelly*

_She finds no trace of the Red Witch or her minions…_

*Cassie*

Yoshi quips, “Uh do you think this is a smart idea?”

“You were reborn to bring terrible vengeance against an evil entity one that has lived far too long.  Even now your friends try to fight the tide that will swallow them whole, I have interfered enough to make sure you see what you have seen… you want to create a better world, together we can achieve this.  Free of the Overseer, where only Hope prevails.  You are the savior,” she offers her hand, “you and I can make everything right.”

*The Gym*

Tina looks at Tim, “Interesting… but a little weird… and I didn’t understand half that crap.”

Aya groans, “Why can’t the bad guys just rob banks!”

*Gilden*

“Don’t be worried,” Gadget says catching up to him, “I am sorry I got confused… no one has ever asked me out on a date ever!  So yeah, what do you think is going to happen now?  I mean with the Red Witch…”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi quips, “Uh do you think this is a smart idea?”
> 
> “You were reborn to bring terrible vengeance against an evil entity one that has lived far too long.  Even now your friends try to fight the tide that will swallow them whole, I have interfered enough to make sure you see what you have seen… you want to create a better world, together we can achieve this.  Free of the Overseer, where only Hope prevails.  You are the savior,” she offers her hand, “you and I can make everything right.”





"I'd rather step into the future knowing the whole truth of the matter before I step forward to ally myself with anyone." Cassie says firmly as she looks at the woman. "So, I am something like a reincarnation of Hope. You used me as a weapon, aimed against Overseer, though how I can defeat such a being when somoene wiht more power like Ryan can't is confusing."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 8, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should start looking with Vanguard? Last time we tracked her to their building downtown... If we can capture Genocide, maybe he knows where she is?"




"It's worth a shot," Mark agreed. _Try to capture Genocide and get ourselves killed. Kill him and give the Red Witch what she wants. Go after her and she could hurt Kelly and us and Genocide gets off. Why does every option suck?_

Turning to Anika, Mark shrugged, "Guess we should update the big guy."


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina looks at Tim, “Interesting… but a little weird… and I didn’t understand half that crap.”
> 
> Aya groans, “Why can’t the bad guys just rob banks!”




He shrugs, "For the same reason we can't be out studying calculus or advanced trig while we prepare for college. Instead we're stuck here trying to deal with an evil magician, her plans for an elite with a decidedly unfriendly name, eternals, time travellers and only the gods know what else."

He frowns, "However, a big concern is the issue of whether or not the soul forced into the Thorn would survive, and if so, how to extract it once her control of the Thorn is lost. This is definitely out of my league."

He got up from his spot against the wall, "I may have to hunt Chaos down and get his ideas about this. I'm sure at the very least he'd find the idea fascinating. It may keep him busy for a few days, if nothing else."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 9, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Turning to Anika, Mark shrugged, "Guess we should update the big guy."




"Okay.  Maybe he has a good idea on what to do with Genocide when we take him down," Anika replies, turning to leave with Mark for Paragon's office.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop muses, “Tommy is a dangerous because he is smart and has a talent for survival by any means necessary.  He is more like his mother in that regard then he would probably care to admit; I would not trust him, he works only for himself.”
> 
> The elite sighs, “Either way he plays his cards close to his chest, as the saying goes.”
> 
> “And no I don’t know anyway to _supercharge_ you,” Bishop adds.




"Spare me," Ryan says with a roll of his eyes. "Are Tommy and mother dearest on good terms right now, or is he in his rebellious teenage years? By the way, can you give me a way to contact a woman in your employ? Her name is Phase."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 9, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay.  Maybe he has a good idea on what to do with Genocide when we take him down," Anika replies, turning to leave with Mark for Paragon's office.




Mark nodded, "I hope he does. I never had to handle up a giant lizard from another dimension before... Did I really just say that?" Mark smirked, "We have weird lives."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 9, 2006)

"I don't think that by ascension the demon meant Red Witch wanted to improve Ebon Thorn. It seemed to me she pretty much had full control over it already," Karen tells Timothy, "I think she's trying to empower herself somehow..."

"Good luck guys," she tells Anika and Mark, following them out to look for Kelly, "Are you alright? Did you find anything" she asks, looking worried, as she sits down on the floor across from the floating girl.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2006)

> "Good luck guys," she tells Anika and Mark, following them out to look for Kelly, "Are you alright? Did you find anything" she asks, looking worried, as she sits down on the floor across from the floating girl.




'"Umm... yea, I guess I'm ok...I'm not really sure though, so much stuff is happeing so fast.  M daddy was killed a day or two ago, and all of a sudden I find out he isn't my real dad, and that Bishop is.  And then there is this whole thing about my soul...its just too much too fast, I'm not really processing it...maybe because its all so fast, or maybe its because I feel sort of hollow and too stretched without my soul to really be able to process other stuff.  I just don't know."   The small blonde girl replied with a sigh.

Having a conversation while her eyes were so far away was sort of disorienting, she could have sent her ears too, but she wasn't sure if that would have helped her find the woman, and it would have made her sort of totally disconnected from her body while she was looking, and she didn't really want that.  "It'll take awhile Karen,  its werd to be able to see and hear things that aren't where you are.  I can do it super fast too, but its not an instant thing.  It'll probably take awhile, the world is a pretty big place, if you think about it, and she might not even be otside where I could see her or her people."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 9, 2006)

Karen nods, "I'm really sorry about your ... uhm ... dad... Wi- Bishop is a nice man, no matter what the media says. He was the first person I met, other than my mom and dad anyway, who treated me like a normal person. I think he's gonna be a great dad," she smiles, trying to cheer her up a little. It's hard for her to imagine how Kelly must be feeling, but she knows she could use a friend near. She'd failed Cassie in that regard, because she'd been grieving herself, and she felt a bit guilty about that, "And don't worry, we'll make you whole again, even if I have to smash that witch's skull in with her own staff ... again. It's not because Anika made one deal with her, someone else can't make another ... right?" 

She pulls in her legs and rests her chin on her knees as she watches the blonde girl curiously,"Sometimes I wish I had some cool powers like that..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Spare me," Ryan says with a roll of his eyes. "Are Tommy and mother dearest on good terms right now, or is he in his rebellious teenage years? By the way, can you give me a way to contact a woman in your employ? Her name is Phase."



Bishop thinks, “I suppose you could say that about their relationship… but I am sure it is more complex then that.  As far as Phase, she isn’t in my employ, and I doubt she would have much reason to want to meet you.”

*Mark & Anika*

Paragon is in his office, the door is closed but SARAH alerts them that he is finishing an important call.  The door slides open and the elite welcomes them, “Good afternoon, I hope the summoning,” he shakes his head at the statement, “went well?”

*The Gym*

Aya walks over to Kelly and Karen, “I am still lost, are we not trying to beat up Genocide now?  I thought we sort of had to, to get Kelly’s soul back?  Or is that a bad thing… I am so confused.”

Tina seeing everyone leaves, takes off as well.

Kal watches the girls, and then walks over, “I think at this points its wait and see.”

*Cassie*

“Yeah what Cassie said…” Yoshi quips.

“Time will flow to the correct point in time with or without your compliance.  It is inevitable, if you wish to survive then you will willingly work with me, if not then you will die in the fall out.  Either outcome is acceptable, because the end is the same.  For that, your friend Jun Min will have to suffer,” the entity replies.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2006)

"We want to beat Genocide up, actally I think the deal was sort of to kill him.  its just a bit confused as to whether killing him will let Red Witch get even more powerful from some kind of ascension or something.  I think Mark and Anika wanted to talk to Paragon about who we should go after first.  The only problem with that question is that we don't know where Red Witch is.  So I'm trying to find her know."   Kelly says, continuing to keep her eyes shut and focused on their distant search.

"Right now I'm looking around the whole world for her...but I can't see everywhere, only places that are open to the weather.  I mean, if she was in a car I could see her through the windows, but I doubt shes an outdoorsy person...she seems more dungeony with whips and handcuffs then outdoorsy."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 10, 2006)

"Um, well, no one got hurt, which is a plus regarding anything that happens around here," Anika quips.  "The creature more or less confirmed our suspicion that Red Witch wants Genocide dead to somehow become more powerful.  It looks like our best option is to subdue Genocide and then maybe go after Red Witch when she comes after us for reneging on our little deal.  We're not sure where she is, but she'll send her minions after us, maybe Gilden has some sort of spell to pinpoint where they came from.  I'll talk to thim about it.

"Anyway, we wanted to ask you: what exactly can we do with Genocide once we take him down?  Our success rate for keeping the bad guys form coming back at us after we take them out is really, really low."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Yeah what Cassie said…” Yoshi quips.
> 
> “Time will flow to the correct point in time with or without your compliance.  It is inevitable, if you wish to survive then you will willingly work with me, if not then you will die in the fall out.  Either outcome is acceptable, because the end is the same.  For that, your friend Jun Min will have to suffer,” the entity replies.





"I just want to understand. I'm sure if i do.. your plan would be more easily resolved." Cassie says as she approaches the entity, frustration growing in her as she tries to see her face. "Tell me what I really am."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Don’t be worried,” Gadget says catching up to him, “I am sorry I got confused… no one has ever asked me out on a date ever!"




"It's not like I was a social butterfly either you know." He says teasing her a little. 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So yeah, what do you think is going to happen now?  I mean with the Red Witch…”




"I really don't know,"  He says honestly. "The Red Witch is a lot more powerful then I had ever imagined and finding information about the Ebon Thorn is going to be hard, without going to drastic measures. But that is a worry for another time, would you like to go get something to eat?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 10, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Anyway, we wanted to ask you: what exactly can we do with Genocide once we take him down?  Our success rate for keeping the bad guys form coming back at us after we take them out is really, really low."




"Especially now that we can't rely on the prison in the Pacific to put bad guys in.."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop thinks, “I suppose you could say that about their relationship… but I am sure it is more complex then that.  As far as Phase, she isn’t in my employ, and I doubt she would have much reason to want to meet you.”




Ryan shrugs. "Well, I feel that Phase has a very good reason to meet with me. And in any case, I think that heartless killers can make their own decisions." _It's not like you're her father or anything. Although hell, given your track record, you very well could be._ "It's not I'm going to attack her or anything. And since she was able to contact you, you're able to contact her. Come on, where's the harm in it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs. "Well, I feel that Phase has a very good reason to meet with me. And in any case, I think that heartless killers can make their own decisions." _It's not like you're her father or anything. Although hell, given your track record, you very well could be._ "It's not I'm going to attack her or anything. And since she was able to contact you, you're able to contact her. Come on, where's the harm in it?"



 “A very good reason?” Bishop asks, “If you really want to meet her, then I probably can arrange something.  But what is your angle?”

*Gilden*

Gadget smiles, “Well I know that you will figure out something!  You are really smart with that magic stuff!”

She pats his shoulder, “And thanks for asking me to the dance, now I have to find the perfect dress!”

*Cassie*

“But that is what you don’t understand.  You don’t need to understand what you are, or how you will aid in defeating Overseer; that is irrelevant, because you have already decided that it is worth doing.  Because not to, would mean the annihilation of your friends, your world, and the freedom of all sentient life in the multiverse,” she replies.

Within the cowls of the hood she sees only a reflection of herself, multiple selves each taking multiple choices… the imagery is jarring.  

Jun Min screams, “Cassie!”

The figure reaches and pulls a ghostly image of Jun Min out of Cassie, “I don’t enjoy being spied on… Cassandra if you value your friend’s mind then you will cease this quest, and return and live your life of consequence…”

Jun Min’s ghostly body squirms, “Cassie…” she gasps.

*Mark & Anika*

“Well I was planning on moving in Field Team plus a full support team from our Italian offices.  As far as capturing Genocide, we have Eden II, which is in low orbit… by the way any information about Eden II does not leave this room.  He would be transported there, and hopefully with work from Gilden we can shield the structure versus arcane and elite entry,” Paragon says.

“So I would say our main priorities are tracking down Red Witch and putting Genocide under containment.  To assist in that I have contacted an old friend to run the Legacy program; Mr. McCallister is on a flight as we speak and should be here later this evening.  He will be your primary UNJE liaison.  I had to pull several strings for this one… but I think there isn’t a better person for the job,” he finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “But that is what you don’t understand.  You don’t need to understand what you are, or how you will aid in defeating Overseer; that is irrelevant, because you have already decided that it is worth doing.  Because not to, would mean the annihilation of your friends, your world, and the freedom of all sentient life in the multiverse,” she replies.
> 
> ...





"Let her go." Cassie says firmly as she moves forward even closer to this entity. "I am tired of being threatened, commanded, and having my friends held hostage for my cooperation." She says as her voice gets louder. "Harm her and it's quite likely I'll be unable to return to the outer world intact. So, LET HER GO." Her body tenses as her instincts push her to attack if the entity further threatens Jun Min's form.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I was planning on moving in Field Team plus a full support team from our Italian offices.  As far as capturing Genocide, we have Eden II, which is in low orbit… by the way any information about Eden II does not leave this room.  He would be transported there, and hopefully with work from Gilden we can shield the structure versus arcane and elite entry,” Paragon says.




_Eden II?_ "That should do it."



> “So I would say our main priorities are tracking down Red Witch and putting Genocide under containment.  To assist in that I have contacted an old friend to run the Legacy program; Mr. McCallister is on a flight as we speak and should be here later this evening.  He will be your primary UNJE liaison.  I had to pull several strings for this one… but I think there isn’t a better person for the job,” he finishes.




"Like old times again," Mark said neutrally. _Sure, tell me there's this huge conspiracy to screw people over and then run off. Jerk._


----------



## Aenion (Aug 10, 2006)

"I think we're gonna beat up Genocide no matter what," Karen frowns, "Right now I think we're trying to decide whether we're gonna do that before or after we beat up Red Witch and if we're gonna let him live or not," she sighs, "I'd like to go after Genocide first, he might have some more info on Red Witch... I guess we'll just have to wait and see what Paragon decides."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2006)

"Thank you for the vote of confidence, although the lack of arcane information on this world is frustrating to say the least." He replies as they head towards the cafetria.

"The perfect dress? I will have to find the perfect suit as well then. At least we have a couple of weeks to find them or you could design and make a machine that would create it. Speaking of machines how did the redesign on Sarah go?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “A very good reason?” Bishop asks, “If you really want to meet her, then I probably can arrange something.  But what is your angle?”




Ryan smirks as he walks. "Angle? What angle? I'm just trying to learn some information, information that I think she has. I was actually surprised to learn that she was alive and well yesterday."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 10, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Eden II?_ "That should do it."




"Let's hope so.  I'd rather Witch come after us than finish the job, truthfully."



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Like old times again," Mark said neutrally.




"Does that mean you're leaving?" Anika asks Paragon, somewhat surprised.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 11, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Does that mean you're leaving?" Anika asks Paragon, somewhat surprised.




_He's leaving? I don't think so. McCallister is just back for this mission..._ "McCallister's just back for this mission, right?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _He's leaving? I don't think so. McCallister is just back for this mission..._ "McCallister's just back for this mission, right?"



 “I am not going anywhere,” Paragon replies, “but with the increasing complexity of the situation I think a full time UNJE liaison would be in the best team interest, for the time being.  He is the most qualified person that I know of for the job, it was an easy decision; the hardest part was convincing him to work for us, after his abrupt departure.”

“But things have changed in the UNJE and around the world over the intervening months.  He will be handling the Genocide operation when he gets here; he has full access to the files, and is currently getting caught up to speed as we speak on his flight.  With the release of Karen from the team, we need new members; any of you two have suggestions?  Gilden is high on the list of appointees; but I want to add some depth to the team roster,” Paragon finishes.

*Ryan*

“Alright, well I will leave the decision in her hands,” Bishop replies.

*Gilden*

“Well if anyone can figure this whole magic thing out and help defeat Red Witch you can!” Gadget exclaims.

“Oooh a machine that designs and creates clothing… now that is an invention worth looking into.  I like the idea of that, and it could apply the perfect makeup and everything.  Do your hair… be like a one stop makeover machine… clean you up… go in all dirty and walk out super fresh and stylish.  In a matter of seconds; zounds!”

She then smirks, “SARAH is…”

SARAH chimes in as the two reach the cafeteria, “I am perfectly operational after my upgrade Gilden.  I appreciate your concern for my well-being.  I have taken the liberty to make several inquiries to local clothiers in the city about a suit for your dance.  And I hope you will be purchasing a corsage for the evening, a lady should not be without one.”

Gadget blushes, “SARAH has become a little more verbose… you can chalk that up to her neural network.”

*Cassie*

“I think I made a mistake in choosing to not program you as I did the other…” the entity muses.  

Cassie hears her own voice, a girl that looks just like her with black hair appears on the precipice.  The girl grins, “I guess we can fix that, can’t we mother?”

“If you are strong enough then you will survive, if not then another shall take your place,” the entity replies, “if you survive then Jun Min may live… if not…”  The figure casually tosses the spectral form of the teacher over the edge and fades.

Yoshi blinks, “Whoa… this is getting weird… even for me.”

The other Cassie grins, “You had your chance… now its my turn.”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I am not going anywhere,” Paragon replies, “but with the increasing complexity of the situation I think a full time UNJE liaison would be in the best team interest, for the time being.  He is the most qualified person that I know of for the job, it was an easy decision; the hardest part was convincing him to work for us, after his abrupt departure.”
> 
> “But things have changed in the UNJE and around the world over the intervening months.  He will be handling the Genocide operation when he gets here; he has full access to the files, and is currently getting caught up to speed as we speak on his flight.  With the release of Karen from the team, we need new members; any of you two have suggestions?  Gilden is high on the list of appointees; but I want to add some depth to the team roster,” Paragon finishes.




"Oh, okay, great.  I agree, Mr. McCallister is an excellent choice," Anika replies with a smile.

"As for new team members, I have a few ideas.  I hate to admit it, but Tina may be a good choice for the team.  She lacks patience, is quick to anger and can be very...um, uncouth?  But she'd fill a hole in the team and she seems to very much want to be a part of it," Anika says, stiffling a sigh.  _"And it isn't Legacy if there isn't someone on the team that enjoys berating me,"_ she sarcastically thinks.

"Aya hasn't expressed interest in being a part of Legacy, but she seems a bit lost since she got here.  Kal has Karen and Gadget has her tech stuff, but it looks to me like Aya wishes she hadn't come along with them.  We could sure use her, and maybe being a part of a team again will give her a sense of purpose.

"I think Gadget should officially be added to the team as a support member, just as she's acted in our last couple missions.  Having her able to see the big picture and relay info to us from here during missions is a bigger asset then even adding another person to the team.

"And Star, if she wants to, should be added to the roster.  She's very resilient, and the fact that she's a machine means that certain weaknesses we might have as flesh and blood people, she doesn't have and that might turn the tide in certain situtations."  She looks to Mark.  "Do you think she'd be up to it?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2006)

"Great," Ryan says with a smile. "See you around, and let me know," he says as he walks off. _Phase will agree. On the other hand, I bet hired killers are generally paranoid, but she's going to be curious, at the least.

Time to find Tina. And if I'm lucky, or unlucky, then Tim will be there too._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh, okay, great.  I agree, Mr. McCallister is an excellent choice," Anika replies with a smile.




Mark nodded, "If anyone else knows the job, he does." _Is he going to try to recruit me to his...whatever, again?_



> "And Star, if she wants to, should be added to the roster.  She's very resilient, and the fact that she's a machine means that certain weaknesses we might have as flesh and blood people, she doesn't have and that might turn the tide in certain situtations."  She looks to Mark.  "Do you think she'd be up to it?"




Mark thought it over for a minute, "She could do it. I think she might be willing. She's been with us on missions before. Tina and Gilden are both good ideas. Gilden's been on the team everything except officially for a while now and Tina can handle herself."

Glancing at the time, Mark saw that he still had about an hour before he had to meet Roland.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “*Cassie*
> 
> “I think I made a mistake in choosing to not program you as I did the other…” the entity muses.
> 
> ...




"I won't be any beings blind puppet." Cassie says as she circles the girl, putting her to the precipice. "And you're out of time.. mother, less than a year till the day of judgemnt. Can you really spare the time to work anything less than me? After all I am the best you've made.. or I'd not be hear."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 14, 2006)

Karen stands up, dusting of her pants, "Don't exert yourself ok? You've been through a lot..." she squeezes her floating friend's shoulder, "Red Witch's probably gonna be indoors anyway, if she's in this world at all... Let's go get some dinner, I'm sure Anika and Mark 're gonna have some news for us soon."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget blushes, “SARAH has become a little more verbose… you can chalk that up to her neural network.”




"So it would seem," he says with a smile as they walk into the cafeteria. "Thank you SARAH, if you could send the list to my dorm computer I will go and check them out when I have time. I assume you have already checked out several florists as well?"

Regardless of the answer they will go in and get some food, if there is anyone else they know they will sit with them, if not they will get there own table. "I was kind of kidding about clothes making machines but the way you describe it makes it sound really good. Does it ever make you wonder why this world is so much more technologically advanced then our old world? Its not like it was lacking in great thinkers and inventors." He says gesturing slightly to indicate he is citing her as an example.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 16, 2006)

*Paragon’s Office*

Paragon listens, “I can sign off on Tina, Gilden, and Star; Aya is a possibility if she wanted to be apart of Legacy… given her unique situation I would need some assurance that this is something she would want to pursue and not return to the world she came from.”

“Gadget has an official position with the UNJE already, so having her use her skills to support the team is just a matter of recourse.  As it stands I think I have a few names to throw in the hat,” the powerful elite finishes.

“Paragon I must remind you, your meeting begins in approximately fifteen minutes,” SARAH chimes in.

Paragon smiles, “It looks like any more discussion will have to wait for the moment.” 

*Ryan*

Ryan returns to the Gym and finds that Kelly, Karen, Timothy, Aya, and Kal are still sitting around chatting.  He does not see Tina around in the gym.

*The Gym*

Aya listens to Karen, “Yeah don’t hurt yourself Kelly, if anything Red Witch is probably using her pocket dimension fortress thingy she used back in our reality.”  She then turns back to Timothy, “You okay there gloomy, I have to agree with Karen, I don’t think Red Witch is looking to supercharge her staff, more like she is probably trying to make a major power play at the expense of her “allies”; pretty much her modus operandi.”

*Gilden*

Gilden and Gadget get a table to themselves for the moment as she thinks over what he said.   SARAH complies with the young wizard’s request while Gadget plays with a plate of hotdogs and french-fries.  She finally speaks, “I wondered that only after being here for some time… I guess our world just works differently in that regard, we could be so advanced using high end alien technology, the mad scientists, and even equipment back in my workshop… but we don’t.  Even Danger Girl’s suit would help to push the technological level forward… it is odd why that does not happen.”

“Our old world is strangely primitive… interesting,” she muses biting into a hotdog.

*Cassie*

“Stop crying loser.  Either fight me or die,” Cassie’s double replies, “mother won’t help you now… only one of us will survive this.”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Paragon I must remind you, your meeting begins in approximately fifteen minutes,” SARAH chimes in.
> 
> Paragon smiles, “It looks like any more discussion will have to wait for the moment.”




Mark got up, "Ok. I'll ask Star tonight. Anika, you know Gilden and Tina better than I do, if you want to ask them. So far as Genocide, we capture and detain. We'll figure it out."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2006)

Ryan frowns as he scans the gym. _Damn it. Oh well, time for a quick chat with Tim and Aya, I guess. I'm not going to bother wasting my time with anyone else._

He walks up to the group, then says "Hey Tim, you're good with computers and stuff, right? If so, can we talk in private?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 16, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark got up, "Ok. I'll ask Star tonight. Anika, you know Gilden and Tina better than I do, if you want to ask them. So far as Genocide, we capture and detain. We'll figure it out."




"Alright." Anika says, rising as well.  "Thank you, Paragon."

As they leave, she says, "Oh boy, I get Tina?  Guess I'll get that over with first.  SARAH, where is Tina?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 16, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As they leave, she says, "Oh boy, I get Tina?  Guess I'll get that over with first.  SARAH, where is Tina?"




Mark chuckled, "It's your fault for knowing her better. I barely talked to her. Just ask her what her size is in tights with a big L on them."

Checking the time again, he made his excuses, "I'm supposed to meet a guy for a swim in a little bit and I want to talk to Star first, so I better get going. If you really don't want to do Tina, I can ask her."


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 17, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan frowns as he scans the gym. _Damn it. Oh well, time for a quick chat with Tim and Aya, I guess. I'm not going to bother wasting my time with anyone else._
> 
> He walks up to the group, then says "Hey Tim, you're good with computers and stuff, right? If so, can we talk in private?"




He raised an eyebrow at the question, "Well ... I'm good with computers, yes, but Gadget is far better. Unless she's occupied with something else. What do you need my help with?"

He seemed leery, but at the very least willing to listen to what he has to say.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2006)

"Gadget's probably busy becoming a millionaire with all of her projects. Besides, she has less of a stake in this than you." Ryan will walk somewhere out of the way, like a corner in the gymnasium. Once it becomes difficult, at least, for others to overhear, he explains himself.

"I want you to search the internet and databases and stuff for a person, to find a name. A genetic engineer or someone of a similar profession. There's been no or little contact with her for ten or so years, and she's probably dropped off the map altogether. Probably unmarried. Probably in her thirties or forties today. And she would be very, very good with genetic manipulation and everything, even by today's standards. Possibly recognized in her field. You think you can get a list of names or something?"

_When Ryan talked to Cardinal, what kind of accent did she speak with?_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 17, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark chuckled, "It's your fault for knowing her better. I barely talked to her. Just ask her what her size is in tights with a big L on them."
> 
> Checking the time again, he made his excuses, "I'm supposed to meet a guy for a swim in a little bit and I want to talk to Star first, so I better get going. If you really don't want to do Tina, I can ask her."




"You and your swimming.  Tell you what, if you kick it before me, I'll make sure it's on your tombstone: 'He liked to swim.'" Anika joked in reply.  "And don't worry about Tina.  If we're going to be teammates, we definitely need to learn to get along.  See ya."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Stop crying loser.  Either fight me or die,” Cassie’s double replies, “mother won’t help you now… only one of us will survive this.”





"Shame, I was just getting to like you." Cassie says as she falls into a ready position, looking to  do an attack as her foe closes to attack.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 17, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You and your swimming.  Tell you what, if you kick it before me, I'll make sure it's on your tombstone: 'He liked to swim.'" Anika joked in reply.




"Sounds good to me," Mark laughed.



> "And don't worry about Tina.  If we're going to be teammates, we definitely need to learn to get along.  See ya."




"I think so too," Mark agreed as he parted ways with Anika, heading back to his room.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 17, 2006)

Double Post.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Our old world is strangely primitive… interesting,” she muses biting into a hotdog.




"Perhaps it has something to do with the level of arcane knowledge on each world, this one has virtually none but has a high level of technology, where as our old world had a higher level of arcane knowledge but lower level of technology." He responds as he eats his chicken.

"It probably just a coincedence though." He adds with a shrug.

Gilden was relived that they could still sit down and talk like friends, he was a little worried that asking her out would put a strain on thier friendship.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Perhaps it has something to do with the level of arcane knowledge on each world, this one has virtually none but has a high level of technology, where as our old world had a higher level of arcane knowledge but lower level of technology." He responds as he eats his chicken.
> 
> "It probably just a coincedence though." He adds with a shrug.



Gadget thinks, “That is an interesting hypothesis, I wonder what will happen with acceleration in true arcane studies in this reality.  Will it stunt Technological growth, or will the two continue to grow, and perhaps even work together… oh wow the possibilities.”

“Oh man there is so many unknowns, but a little mystery is great!  I wonder who the Red Witch has in mind to use for her ascension; Genocide?  Or someone else?” Gadget continues.

*Mark*

Mark returns to his room and finds Star tidying up, she speaks as he enters, “How did your meeting go?”

*Anika*

_Assuming she goes to look for Tina first…_

She finds Tina at her room, the door is closed, but SARAH has assured her she is inside, actually studying.

*The Gym*

Aya scowls as Tim and Ryan walk away, “What the hell,” she sighs, “I thought I was talking to him… what the hell I am like the hottest girl here and I get nothing!  Ugh, Kelly did you find anything yet, I need someone to beat up.”

Kal just chuckles, “Strike eight.”

Aya growls, “Shut up!”

_Kelly does not find a sign of the Red Witch or her minions._

*Ryan  & Tim*

_Cardinal had a neutral accent akin to a newscaster, very clean and precise; definitely American, but with no regional inflection._

*Cassie versus Cassie*

_*Initiative:** Cassie 38, Bad Girl Cassie 25*_

Cassie’s double smiles, “I never liked you, so I guess that makes us even… so you gonna start this party or what… I have things to do, and you are really just holding us back now…”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 18, 2006)

Karen giggles at Aya, she weaves her fingers between Kal's, "Why do you try so hard with him anyway? There must be like a ton of guys at the institute who'd like to go out with you," she shrugs, _I wonder what Ryan's up to..._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2006)

Kelly sighs and opens her eyes, her feet coming to res on the ground.  "No, I'm sorry, none of her demons, or her are actually outside, which I guess makes sense being demons and all, I doubt they like sunlight so much as being somewhere dark."  The blonde girl says pouting, and then she smiles, and everyone can probably see the light bulb over her head going on.

"Well, maybe Anika and Gilden can look?  I mean their magic doesn't just look outside, right?  And well, if they need a connection or whatever to the demons to zero in, they have me, well sorta.  Maybe they can cast a spell on me so that will look for my soul, since I hope we are kinda still connected and everything.  They can find them that way, right?"  Kelly asks, not really being a big magic buff, but saences sorta worked that way, were the people that cared about something were brought together to give the medium a connection to the ghost.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen giggles at Aya, she weaves her fingers between Kal's, "Why do you try so hard with him anyway? There must be like a ton of guys at the institute who'd like to go out with you," she shrugs, _I wonder what Ryan's up to..._



 "It is the principle of the thing," Aya responds.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 18, 2006)

Karen just smiles uncertainly at Aya, the idea would have never crossed her mind. She'd never had the confidence to flirt like Aya, let alone the urge to do so.

"Yeah that might be a good idea, they both know a thing or two about pocket dimensions and stuff. They probably can cook up some kind of spell, they already found that demon so they got something to start from," she replies to Kelly.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> Mark returns to his room and finds Star tidying up, she speaks as he enters, “How did your meeting go?”




"It was ok. Looks like we have to capture Genocide instead of killing him or Red Witch can take his soul and get more powerful. Anika and I talked to Paragon about it. We also talked about new people for Legacy. Do you want in?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh man there is so many unknowns, but a little mystery is great!  I wonder who the Red Witch has in mind to use for her ascension; Genocide?  Or someone else?” Gadget continues.




"I don't believe that it is Genocide, the Red Witch wanted him dead before she got the sacrifice from Cassandra. As for who, its hard to say, rituals like that are full of symbolism. The demon spoke of someone who has a lot of power but that doesn't mean actual power. It could be a head of a major corporation like Tommy, or the leader of a world power, or even someone in the top of thier field." He frowns for a moment before continuing. "It might even be Kal, the demi-god of strength would certainly fit the bill and it would certainly be ironic enough for her warped sense of things."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2006)

Anika knocks at the door.  "Tina?  It's Anika.  Can we talk?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "It was ok. Looks like we have to capture Genocide instead of killing him or Red Witch can take his soul and get more powerful. Anika and I talked to Paragon about it. We also talked about new people for Legacy. Do you want in?"



Star does not miss a beat, “Of course Mark.”

*Anika*

Tina’s door opens, “Hey, what are you doing here,” she snaps looking up from her desk, dressed in sweat pants and a black sports bra.  She chews on the eraser of her pencil as she scribbles at scratch paper looking at her computer monitor.

“Ryan isn’t here,” she adds.

*Gilden*

“That is creepy, I don’t want hr to sacrifice Kal,” she sighs finishing her hotdog.

“But you may be on to something with the figurative power figure; and it certainly seems like something that the Red Witch would do.  This magic stuff scares me… well not your magic of course, I mean the bad Red Witch magic!” Gadget exclaims.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2006)

Anika steps inside tentatively, ignoring the abrasion in Tina's 'greeting'.  "I wasn't looking for Ryan, actually.  I just wanted you to know that you've been added to the Legacy roster.  Details of your contract should be emailed to you soon."  She extends her hand.  "Congratulations."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika steps inside tentatively, ignoring the abrasion in Tina's 'greeting'.  "I wasn't looking for Ryan, actually.  I just wanted you to know that you've been added to the Legacy roster.  Details of your contract should be emailed to you soon."  She extends her hand.  "Congratulations."



 "What is this, some kind of sick joke chica?" Tina asks hesitantly.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star does not miss a beat, “Of course Mark.”




Mark blinked, "You don't have to. It's your call. Your name came up and Paragon, Anika, and I are all ok with it but it's ok if you don't want to..." _Does she think I was telling her to sign up?_


----------



## Mimic (Aug 19, 2006)

"I would rather she not sacrifice Kal either,"  He says with a smile as he finishes his meal. "Unlike technology the arcane has a definate light and dark side, the trick is not to get swayed by the tempation of the dark side."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie versus Cassie*
> 
> _*Initiative:** Cassie 38, Bad Girl Cassie 25*_
> 
> Cassie’s double smiles, “I never liked you, so I guess that makes us even… so you gonna start this party or what… I have things to do, and you are really just holding us back now…”




"Of course, you've got to go be what you can be. A little spineless puppet who does what's she's told." Cassie says as she blurs into motion, opening with a punch, spin kicking at the last moment when her doppeldanger reacts to the fist. "Wouldn't be good at all to do what WE want. Always has to be what other people want right? Why should MOTHER be any different from the others." she taunts as she attacks


OOC: Combat feint then strike with a kick, looking to kick her clean into the percipice behind her.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "What is this, some kind of sick joke chica?" Tina asks hesitantly.




"Um, no," Anika says, lowering her hand somewhat disconcertedly.  "It's true.  You wanted in, right?  Paragon wanted to know who Mark and I thought would make good new members, and, believe it or not, your name was the first one I mentioned.

"Look, I know we haven't seen eye to eye since you got here, but I've seen you in action, and you're definitely Legacy material."

Anika hesitates, releasing a nervous breath.  "Uh, it's a long time coming, but I want to apologise for flying off the handle at you when we first met.  I kinda just reacted to what I saw, and didn't really see it from your point of view.  This is a weird environment and takes some getting used to, I get that.  I trashed the cafeteria in Barcelona with some guy's face when I first got there.

"We've been at each other ever since, and if we're going to be teammates, I want to bury the hatchet and try again.  So," she extends her hand again, "congratulations."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Um, no," Anika says, lowering her hand somewhat disconcertedly.  "It's true.  You wanted in, right?  Paragon wanted to know who Mark and I thought would make good new members, and, believe it or not, your name was the first one I mentioned.
> 
> "Look, I know we haven't seen eye to eye since you got here, but I've seen you in action, and you're definitely Legacy material."



“Alright, so you are serious,” Tina muses, still not impressed.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika hesitates, releasing a nervous breath.  "Uh, it's a long time coming, but I want to apologise for flying off the handle at you when we first met.  I kinda just reacted to what I saw, and didn't really see it from your point of view.  This is a weird environment and takes some getting used to, I get that.  I trashed the cafeteria in Barcelona with some guy's face when I first got there.
> 
> "We've been at each other ever since, and if we're going to be teammates, I want to bury the hatchet and try again.  So," she extends her hand again, "congratulations."



Tina looks at the extended hand for a long moment.  She finally relents and takes the hand, “Fine, you want to start over Anika then sure if we are going to work together I guess I can do that.  So is that why you came all the way over here?”

Tina lets go of Anika’s hand, “Does Ryan know yet?”

*Mark*

Star replies, “Mark I understand, and I want to help.”

*Gilden*

Gadget nods,  “A dark side and light side to magic… what is it, like the Force?”  Gadget laughs at the joke, “So was that magic back in the gym, light magic or dark magic?  Or is there like magic somewhere in between?”

*Cassie*

_Make sure to include combat stats in your post, makes my life easier…  Cassie rolls a 25 on her Combat Feint but her double rolls a 36!  Cassie rolls a 22 on her attack and her double rolls a 12 on her Toughness save, using GM’s Fiat she rolls a 21 and is Bruised + Injured; Cassie gains 1 HP.  Her double rolls a 25 attack and Cassie rolls a 9 Toughness save…_

Cassie pulls off feint smoothly but her opponent knows all her tricks and is ready for the adjustment, taking the blow in her chest, but is able to roll with the attack, lessening the blow.  She immediately retaliates with a quick spinning kick!


----------



## Samnell (Aug 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star replies, “Mark I understand, and I want to help.”




Mark nodded. _Ok. Guess I was wrong._ "Cool. I guess Paragon will send you the contract pretty soon. I'm supposed to go swimming with Roland. Want to come?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nodded. _Ok. Guess I was wrong._ "Cool. I guess Paragon will send you the contract pretty soon. I'm supposed to go swimming with Roland. Want to come?"



 Star thinks, "Alright, let me get changed."  Star gets changed upstairs and then comes back down with towels, and shorts over her one piece swimsuit.

"Ready?" she adds.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 20, 2006)

"I guess we should ask Gilden if he thinks it's possible to do this... SARAH, where's Gilden?" Karen asks the omnipresent AI.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I guess we should ask Gilden if he thinks it's possible to do this... SARAH, where's Gilden?" Karen asks the omnipresent AI.



 "Gilden is in the Cafeteria with Gadget, shall I message him?" SARAH replies.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2006)

> "Gilden is in the Cafeteria with Gadget, shall I message him?" SARAH replies.




"Yes, please SARAH.  I had a thought on finding Red Witch, and he knows more about Magic then we do, we just want to know if it can work since we are sort of running out of time before things need to happen with scaly butted lizard lips."  Kelly answers the AI for Karen.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yes, please SARAH.  I had a thought on finding Red Witch, and he knows more about Magic then we do, we just want to know if it can work since we are sort of running out of time before things need to happen with scaly butted lizard lips."  Kelly answers the AI for Karen.



SARAH replies, “Of course Kelly, I shall message them immediately.  Though I will add it seems the two are having a pleasant conversation… it is entertaining to listen to.”

*Gilden*

SARAH chimes in speaking to Gilden, “Kelly has an urgent matter pertaining to scaly butted lizard lips; she believes that your assistance in this matter will help immensely.  She is currently still in the gym.”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen smiled knowingly at the AI's reply to her request. From what she'd noticed earlier those two had stuff to talk about in private. She was about to reply that it could wait until after they'd finished dinner when Kelly beat her to it. She giggled at SARAH's response, "I can imagine... No need to disturb them yet, we'll meet them at the cafetaria... right?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2006)

Mark changed while Star was upstairs, dressing in the red-streaked suit he picked out earlier and tossing a towel over his shoulder.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Ready?" she adds.




"I'm set," Mark smiled. "We should be right on time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I'm set," Mark smiled. "We should be right on time."



Star nods and the two make their way to the pool.  Roland is already waiting in loose swim trunks, sitting on the edge, his feet dangling in the water.  He waves as the two arrive, “Mark, Star, good evening, yes?”

Star waves and replies in German with her greeting.  Roland smiles and the two converse for a brief moment before he turns to Mark, “Ready to swim?”


----------



## Mimic (Aug 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget nods,  “A dark side and light side to magic… what is it, like the Force?”  Gadget laughs at the joke, “So was that magic back in the gym, light magic or dark magic?  Or is there like magic somewhere in between?”




Gilden laughs along with the joke but pauses as he thinks about it, "You can sort of look at it like that but its more like a current, like a magnet. One side is focused on healing, restructure, regrowth and the other is focused on death, decay and dispair. The magic back in the gym wasn't black but it was definately in the general area, more of a dark grey I guess."


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH chimes in speaking to Gilden, “Kelly has an urgent matter pertaining to scaly butted lizard lips; she believes that your assistance in this matter will help immensely. She is currently still in the gym.”




_"Scaly butted lizard lips?"_ He thinks as he gives Gadget a quizzed look. "Ok, does she want to meet at the gym or somewhere else?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden laughs along with the joke but pauses as he thinks about it, "You can sort of look at it like that but its more like a current, like a magnet. One side is focused on healing, restructure, regrowth and the other is focused on death, decay and dispair. The magic back in the gym wasn't black but it was definately in the general area, more of a dark grey I guess."



"Okay, that makes sense," Gadget muses.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Scaly butted lizard lips?"_ He thinks as he gives Gadget a quizzed look. "Ok, does she want to meet at the gym or somewhere else?"



SARAH replies, "I believe they wish to come here and join you at the Cafeteria."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star nods and the two make their way to the pool.  Roland is already waiting in loose swim trunks, sitting on the edge, his feet dangling in the water.  He waves as the two arrive, “Mark, Star, good evening, yes?”




"Hey Roland," Mark set his towel down on a bench at poolside.



> Star waves and replies in German with her greeting.  Roland smiles and the two converse for a brief moment before he turns to Mark, “Ready to swim?”




"All the time," Mark smiled and slid into the water.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Alright, so you are serious,” Tina muses, still not impressed.
> 
> Tina looks at the extended hand for a long moment.  She finally relents and takes the hand, “Fine, you want to start over Anika then sure if we are going to work together I guess I can do that.  So is that why you came all the way over here?”
> 
> Tina lets go of Anika’s hand, “Does Ryan know yet?”




Anika shrugs.  "Wasn't that far.  And I figured someone should let you know in person.  And just me, Mark, and Paragon know, besides you now.  I'll let you tell Ryan.  I'm pretty sure he'll be happy to hear the news."

"You're not the only one, either.  I have more messages to deliver.  See you later," she tells the other girl before turning and leaving the room.

_"Well, that was painless.  Literally,"_ she thinks with a grin as she walks down the hall.  A quick inqury to SARAH regarding Gilden's location and she makes her way to the cafeteria.

Spotting Gilden and Gadget, she walks over to the table.  "Hi.  Mind if I join you?" she asks.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 20, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I want you to search the internet and databases and stuff for a person, to find a name. A genetic engineer or someone of a similar profession. There's been no or little contact with her for ten or so years, and she's probably dropped off the map altogether. Probably unmarried. Probably in her thirties or forties today. And she would be very, very good with genetic manipulation and everything, even by today's standards. Possibly recognized in her field. You think you can get a list of names or something?"
> 
> _When Ryan talked to Cardinal, what kind of accent did she speak with?_




He smiled, "It shouldnt be too difficult, time consuming, but that's about it. Of course if she didnt publish anything, and if she kept a low profile, it might be a tad more difficult, but I should be able to manage it. Any other useful data you can provide me about her?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen smiled knowingly at the AI's reply to her request. From what she'd noticed earlier those two had stuff to talk about in private. She was about to reply that it could wait until after they'd finished dinner when Kelly beat her to it. She giggled at SARAH's response, "I can imagine... No need to disturb them yet, we'll meet them at the cafetaria... right?"



 Kal agrees, "Sounds good to me, I am hungry."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Spotting Gilden and Gadget, she walks over to the table.  "Hi.  Mind if I join you?" she asks.




Gilden glances over towards where Gadget is sitting giving her a half shrug. "I seem to become quite popular lately, of course you are welcome to join us. We were discussing the ramifications of the increase of arcane knowledge in this reality."

"Tell the others that they are welcome to join us when they can."  He tells SARAH


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> _Make sure to include combat stats in your post, makes my life easier…  Cassie rolls a 25 on her Combat Feint but her double rolls a 36!  Cassie rolls a 22 on her attack and her double rolls a 12 on her Toughness save, using GM’s Fiat she rolls a 21 and is Bruised + Injured; Cassie gains 1 HP.  Her double rolls a 25 attack and Cassie rolls a 9 Toughness save…_
> 
> Cassie pulls off feint smoothly but her opponent knows all her tricks and is ready for the adjustment, taking the blow in her chest, but is able to roll with the attack, lessening the blow.  She immediately retaliates with a quick spinning kick!




Cassie drops from standing to a handstand, her feet sweeping out to try and take down her foe even as she focuses past the pain.



OOC: HP to reroll the save.
Trip Attack (+11 to strike) Trying to put her down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie drops from standing to a handstand, her feet sweeping out to try and take down her foe even as she focuses past the pain.
> 
> OOC: HP to reroll the save.
> Trip Attack (+11 to strike) Trying to put her down.



**CRACK!**

Cassie is caught across her chin hard as the blow staggers her.  Her double lands in a low crouch ready to press her advantage.  She speaks softly, “Your weakness is that you believe I can’t predict what you will do next… sadly… that is why you won’t survive… because your weakness cripples you.”

_Cassie rolls an 18 total for her Toughness save, and is Bruised + Injured + Stunned!_

Cassie’s double rushes forward, leaps clear over the young elite.  In a clear flip she kicks backward, striking hard into the elite’s back! Using Cassie as a vault to press forward through the air, rushing across the ground some 70 feet behind the elite…

_Power Attack +5/-5, with Move-By-Attack; Cassie’s double rolls a 23 total attack!  Cassie is not having good luck, she rolls another 8 for her Toughness save…_


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He smiled, "It shouldnt be too difficult, time consuming, but that's about it. Of course if she didnt publish anything, and if she kept a low profile, it might be a tad more difficult, but I should be able to manage it. Any other useful data you can provide me about her?"




"Hmm, she's probably American...or at least educated in America," Ryan says with a shrug. "The person we're looking for," he adds, dropping his voice even lower, "is Cardinal. So this isn't something you should be telling...well, anyone." Straightening, Ryan raises his voice and increases the cheer. 

"You realize that Aya likes you, right? And that Cassie really doesn't, and even if she did, she just lost her boyfriend who was like your opposite in virtually every way. I mean, Aya fights off invasions of San Francisco in an armored powered suit. But if you do have some strange attraction to Cassie, just get angry at me some time; I'm sure it will put you in her good books."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden glances over towards where Gadget is sitting giving her a half shrug. "I seem to become quite popular lately, of course you are welcome to join us. We were discussing the ramifications of the increase of arcane knowledge in this reality."



Gadget smiles, “Hi Anika.”


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Tell the others that they are welcome to join us when they can."  He tells SARAH



SARAH replies, “Of course, although things were just getting interesting… oh well.”

*The Gym*

SARAH speaks, “Karen, Gilden will meet you in the cafeteria, Anika is there as well…”

_Meanwhile..._

SARAH chimes in on Ryan’s conversation, “Perhaps I can assist by searching the virtual web for any of this information?  It would be a low level use of my resources, and this line of inquiry intrigues me.”

SARAH pauses and then continues, “I hope I am not intruding on a private conversation?”

*Mark*

Roland dives into the water, “I was born to swim!”

Star swims staying silent.  Roland continues speaking, “The pool is the best place on campus, I think.  I really enjoy this place, much better then home at times… but I still miss my friends and family, you know.  So what has your day been like, Mark?”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2006)

"Hi, Gadget.  Thanks," Anika says, taking a seat.  "Sounds like a heady topic.  Sorry to interupt it, but I have some good news.  You've been chosen to join Legacy, Gilden.  Congratulations," she tells him with a smile, glad she chose to sit across the table from him.  Both a hug or a handshake would have been somewhat awkward, all things considered.  

Looking at Gadget she adds, "You're already a UNJE member, but I think your duties will officially expand to include Legacy base liaison during missions."

Turning back to Gilden, she asks, "So, how does that sound?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hi, Gadget.  Thanks," Anika says, taking a seat.  "Sounds like a heady topic.  Sorry to interupt it, but I have some good news.  You've been chosen to join Legacy, Gilden.  Congratulations," she tells him with a smile, glad she chose to sit across the table from him.  Both a hug or a handshake would have been somewhat awkward, all things considered.



Gadget cheers, “Alright, that is great!”


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Looking at Gadget she adds, "You're already a UNJE member, but I think your duties will officially expand to include Legacy base liaison during missions."



"I love my new job," Gadget beems...


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2006)

Ryan looks up at the ceiling to address the AI. "Um, sure SARAH. Thanks. By the way, SARAH, just how private is this conversation we're sharing at the moment?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan looks up at the ceiling to address the AI. "Um, sure SARAH. Thanks. By the way, SARAH, just how private is this conversation we're sharing at the moment?"



 "I shall start immediately," SARAH replies.  The AI pauses before continuing, "I monitor all locations in real time, so I would infer that your privacy is intact; but it is my purpose to monitor all students at all times for your own safety."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal agrees, "Sounds good to me, I am hungry."




"You're always hungry," Karen teases with a smirk,"I guess we won't be the first to disturb them then. Thanks SARAH."

"Hey guys," she greets Anika, Gilden and Gadget, "Mind if we join you? I hope we're not interrupting anything... Kelly had an interesting idea to find Red Witch."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2006)

"Why would we be disturbing them?"  Kelly asks Karen as she floats along beside the God and crystal girl.   "You don't think that...Gilden and Gadget? Wow, really?  that is so cute."  she says smiling.  When the trio arrive in the cafeteria she beams at the mage and the techie for a moment before sharing her idea with the expert.

"Well...I was thinking that we need to find Red Witch, and I struck out since she wasn't outside, which I didn't think she would be.  She has that whole 'I live in a cave and brood about destroying the earth' thing going on.  Anyway, I thought that she and I are pretty connected since right now she has my soul, and my soul and I are hopefully still connected, so maybe you could like cast a spell that will use my connection to my soul to find her and then we can stomp all over her and then Genocide."   the popstar says brightly.

"So, does that sound like something that you could actually do with your magic?  Or maybe Gadget could make p a machine that could look for the other me?  I mean, if I affect the weather, maybe she does too, so if you look for spots thatthe weather is being affected, you can find her since I don't think there are many people with my powers, and most of them work for the UNJE or other governments."


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 21, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hmm, she's probably American...or at least educated in America," Ryan says with a shrug. "The person we're looking for," he adds, dropping his voice even lower, "is Cardinal. So this isn't something you should be telling...well, anyone." Straightening, Ryan raises his voice and increases the cheer.




His face blanched but he quickly regained his demeanor, "I ... see. That means I'll have to be extra careful so that nobody suspects."

He hoped he sounded calm, but he didnt feel that way, not in the slightest. The extra assistance from SARAH would help, but he realized that'd be easier to track, "SARAH, while it may be a small usage of your resources, there are those who could probably track anything you did with greater ease than what I did. You're too ... visible, I'm not as visible. However ... there are ways we can do this."

He grinned a bit, "Misdirection. I'll work up a list of files for you to hunt down, seemingly unrelated. I'll explain later what we'll need to do."



			
				hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You realize that Aya likes you, right? And that Cassie really doesn't, and even if she did, she just lost her boyfriend who was like your opposite in virtually every way. I mean, Aya fights off invasions of San Francisco in an armored powered suit. But if you do have some strange attraction to Cassie, just get angry at me some time; I'm sure it will put you in her good books."




He grimaced, "I'm aware of Aya's ... _interest_ in me. As to Cassandra ... my interest in her is strictly in her viewpoints, which I agree with to a large degree. There is no ... emotional interest in her outside of that. Potentially as a friend, in the future, but nothing more. Besides ... I've got another relationship to deal with as it stands."

He seems honest, his face shows no signs of deceit, apparently he is just interested in Cassandra in an intellectual way. His face has a mixed look when he mentioned the other relationship bit.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland dives into the water, “I was born to swim!”




Mark laughed.



> Star swims staying silent.  Roland continues speaking, “The pool is the best place on campus, I think.  I really enjoy this place, much better then home at times… but I still miss my friends and family, you know.  So what has your day been like, Mark?”




_Well, we summoned a demon and grilled it. We talked about how Kelly's soul is missing and how we cut a deal with an evil witch._ "Ok, just some Legacy stuff. After that Paragon, Anika, and I talked about adding new members. I set up a date for a magazine interview too, which I hope I don't have to change because something comes up. We're always on call, so making your appointments can be hard."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Turning back to Gilden, she asks, "So, how does that sound?"




"That sounds great. Thank you." He replies with a happy smile.




> "So, does that sound like something that you could actually do with your magic?




Gilden stops and thinks about the idea for a moment before speaking again. "That is an excellent idea but whether we should do it before the conflict with Genocide is another issue. I still need to get information on the Ebon Thorn and that will take some time and if we have a ready way to track her, we don't want to tip our hand too soon."

"Speaking of Genocide," he says turning to address Anika. "What has been decided? Are we gong to just detain him?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> His face blanched but he quickly regained his demeanor, "I ... see. That means I'll have to be extra careful so that nobody suspects."
> 
> He hoped he sounded calm, but he didnt feel that way, not in the slightest. The extra assistance from SARAH would help, but he realized that'd be easier to track, "SARAH, while it may be a small usage of your resources, there are those who could probably track anything you did with greater ease than what I did. You're too ... visible, I'm not as visible. However ... there are ways we can do this."
> 
> He grinned a bit, "Misdirection. I'll work up a list of files for you to hunt down, seemingly unrelated. I'll explain later what we'll need to do."




"Umm, I'm not going to argue with how you want to do things, but I don't think security is that much of an issue. I mean, I'd bet that with the upgrades you're pretty much unhackable. But whatever."





			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He grimaced, "I'm aware of Aya's ... _interest_ in me. As to Cassandra ... my interest in her is strictly in her viewpoints, which I agree with to a large degree. There is no ... emotional interest in her outside of that. Potentially as a friend, in the future, but nothing more. Besides ... I've got another relationship to deal with as it stands."
> 
> He seems honest, his face shows no signs of deceit, apparently he is just interested in Cassandra in an intellectual way. His face has a mixed look when he mentioned the other relationship bit.




Ryan smirks. _I've never acted that uncomfortably around someone whose ideas I agreed with. Wait a minute...he agrees with Cassie? I should write this guy off as hopeless. Oh well. Whatever. Sounds like Tim has enough problems...many of his own creation, I suspect._

"Well, thanks. We'll track her down eventually. Hey SARAH, do you know where Tina went? See you around Tim," Ryan says as he leaves to find Tina.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2006)

Cassie spins on the floor, kicking out her legs to swing herself up and lashing out with a kick.

"I don't see why you'd bother. When mother is done with us you'd be nothing but an automata." She says

OOC: Acrobatics (DC 20) check to hop up (thought I had Instant stand but don't) and go for a strike (+11, +8 Strike) if she gets upright.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Speaking of Genocide," he says turning to address Anika. "What has been decided? Are we gong to just detain him?"




"We're going to detain him without killing him.  Maybe we'll learn something from him about his master or former partner that we can use," she says, staying away from the fact she still thought this could come back to bite them in the butt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We're going to detain him without killing him.  Maybe we'll learn something from him about his master or former partner that we can use," she says, staying away from the fact she still thought this could come back to bite them in the butt.



Gadget listens, “That sounds dangerous… maybe you guys should do a test run in the Black Room and run through the scenario a few times to get your strategy down… it could only help right?”

Kal sits down with his food, “Sounds like fun to me, do you think you could whip something up?”

Gadget smirks, “Sure.”

*Cassie*

_Cassie spends an HP and rolls a 24, she is Bruised and Injured, once again!  Cassie is not knocked down but her opponent is now 70 feet away.  Cassie’s turn, moving into Round 3._

Cassie’s double smirks, “Spare me your idiotic wisdom.  I want what Mother wants… and she wants Overseer to suffer… then existence… and when it is all said and done, I will be there.  Not you.”

*Ryan and Tim*

SARAH replies to Ryan as he leaves, “Tina is in her room, shall I message her for you?”

SARAH speaks to Tim, “Misdirection?  I don’t understand the intent of misdirection.  Who are we trying to mislead?  Anyone with access to my security databanks has clearance the rights to access them.  Plus it is against my directives to commit illegal activities.”

*Mark*

Roland replies, “A magazine interview?  Oh wow, do you enjoy doing interviews, I think that would be sort of weird to talk about myself.  I see you all the time on the video feeds, you do many commercials and stuff, you must have much success.  How do you handle that?”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget listens, “That sounds dangerous… maybe you guys should do a test run in the Black Room and run through the scenario a few times to get your strategy down… it could only help right?”
> 
> Kal sits down with his food, “Sounds like fun to me, do you think you could whip something up?”
> 
> Gadget smirks, “Sure.”




"That might not be a bad idea.  But only if you can randomize both the environment and Genocide's response.  We don't know what to expect, and I don't want anyone going in expecting it to go one way when it goes another," Anika insists.  

"Tina's on the team, too, by the way," she adds, standing up.  "One more person to talk to, I'll see you all later."

Leaving the cafeteria, she asks, "SARAH, whereabouts is Aya?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "That might not be a bad idea.  But only if you can randomize both the environment and Genocide's response.  We don't know what to expect, and I don't want anyone going in expecting it to go one way when it goes another," Anika insists.



"I can do that!" Gadget exclaims.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Leaving the cafeteria, she asks, "SARAH, whereabouts is Aya?"



SARAH replies, "Aya is at the Dorms, in the Recreation Room, shall I message her?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland replies, “A magazine interview?  Oh wow, do you enjoy doing interviews, I think that would be sort of weird to talk about myself.  I see you all the time on the video feeds, you do many commercials and stuff, you must have much success.  How do you handle that?”




"I like interviews," Mark shrugged. "You get used to it. It gets a little weird to walk into a studio and there's a hundred girls that start screaming, though. I always wonder if the place just caught on fire or someone had a heart attack. The rest of it's really easy. You just show up and answer questions, or say what they're paying you to say. Then they pay you. I like the publicity photos the most. You just stand there."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryan and Tim*
> 
> SARAH replies to Ryan as he leaves, “Tina is in her room, shall I message her for you?”
> 
> SARAH speaks to Tim, “Misdirection?  I don’t understand the intent of misdirection.  Who are we trying to mislead?  Anyone with access to my security databanks has clearance the rights to access them.  Plus it is against my directives to commit illegal activities.”




"Thanks SARAH, that would be great," Ryan says as he walks through the halls of the Institute. _Nice to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't see a need for Tim's paranoia. Since he apparently agrees with Cassie, that probably means he doesn't like the United Nations. Which is why he goes to school here...

Not that I have any real desire to let Paragon I know everything I'm up to. He probably knows it already, but apparently my pay grade is a little above my security clearance. I wonder if our fearless leaders know anything about all the stuff I learned from Bishop and Miss Mitchell. _

Ryan knocks on Tina's door, a single solid blow.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget listens, “That sounds dangerous… maybe you guys should do a test run in the Black Room and run through the scenario a few times to get your strategy down… it could only help right?”
> 
> Kal sits down with his food, “Sounds like fun to me, do you think you could whip something up?”
> 
> Gadget smirks, “Sure.”




"That'd be great, at the very least it'll give us an idea of the location and help us build a basic strategy... if you allow me to come along on the main team anyway," Karen adds uncertainly, not sure how Anika'll react on her changing her mind of wanting to come along afterall.

_Tina on Legacy? As well?_ she wonders and looks at Gilden and Gadget, "You guys got on Legacy? Congratulations," she says, smiling sincerely.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I like interviews," Mark shrugged. "You get used to it. It gets a little weird to walk into a studio and there's a hundred girls that start screaming, though. I always wonder if the place just caught on fire or someone had a heart attack. The rest of it's really easy. You just show up and answer questions, or say what they're paying you to say. Then they pay you. I like the publicity photos the most. You just stand there."



“Photos… I think you live an exciting life, like rock star!  I heard from students that Legacy was in the Gym earlier, were you guys training?  Whatever it was, the other students said it looked dangerous,” Roland replies while swimming.

“Have you ever had to like hurt someone really bad?” he asks curiously.

*Ryan*

Tina’s door opens, “Hola Ryan,” Tina’s voice catches Ryan just as he walks in.  The room is neat and she sits on her bed with a big grin on her face as she types away on her portable tablet computer.

“You will never guess what just happened,” Tina grins.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I can do that!" Gadget exclaims.




"Why do I get the feeling that you will be having more fun then us with this excersise?" He tells the pink haired girl with a smile.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "You guys got on Legacy? Congratulations," she says, smiling sincerely.




"Thank you very much," he says nodding to the crystal girl. "I can't see why your help would be turned away. Genocide is a dangerous opponent and we could use all the help we could get."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2006)

"Hmmm...it must be something good. Did we develop some coherent plan for attacking Genocide? Did Mark get tired of swimming? Did Anika apologize to someone? No, all of those are outside the realm of possibility," Ryan jokes. "Looks like you're right: I won't be able to guess."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Photos… I think you live an exciting life, like rock star!  I heard from students that Legacy was in the Gym earlier, were you guys training?  Whatever it was, the other students said it looked dangerous,” Roland replies while swimming.




"It was one of those secret things we have to do," Mark sighed in apology. _Yeah, summoning a demon. How was your day? Did you notice the fairies hanging around the statue of Yoshi?_



> “Have you ever had to like hurt someone really bad?” he asks curiously.




_Star._ "Not yet. I hope never, but when someone's trying to kill you you have to do what you can. The team has a couple of times, but only when we didn't have much choice." _I can tell him about Strength. It happened in public._ "One time we had to fly a guy into orbit to knock him out. Most of the time the bad guys are other elites, robots, or people in heavy armor, so they can handle a good pounding. Just normal people couldn't take that kind of punishment." Mark shrugged and smiled, "I couldn't take that kind of punishment, unless I had my uniform on."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, "Aya is at the Dorms, in the Recreation Room, shall I message her?"




"Please, let her know to expect me.  I'd like to talk with her," Anika responds, heading to the Rec Room in the Dorms.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Thank you very much," he says nodding to the crystal girl. "I can't see why your help would be turned away. Genocide is a dangerous opponent and we could use all the help we could get."




"I quit Legacy for what, I hope, were the right reasons. I'm just not sure if Paragon is still gonna allow me the freedom to help out where I want to..." Karen shrugs, "But I guess as long as Mark and Anika decide who gets to go, I should be ok..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Please, let her know to expect me.  I'd like to talk with her," Anika responds, heading to the Rec Room in the Dorms.



Anika reaches the dorms and enters the Recreation Room, Aya is sitting at the piano playing a soulful tune, her vibrant red hair pulled back into pony tail; she wears thin glasses and has on sweat pants and a loose faded green shirt.  She does not notice Anika as she continues to play; the girl is talented that much can be heard, although Anika does not recognize the song.

*Mark*

Roland answers while treading water, “I once got into a fight last year and I hurt another student really bad, it was then that family decides that I should come to Institute and learn to control my powers.  It was a stupid reason to fight, now that I look back at it… he was not worth the trouble.”

“How did you get picked for Legacy?” Roland asks.

*The Cafeteria*

Kal smirks, “I am sure they will get everyone that wants to help a chance to do something… Genocide is bad news and they will need everyone that they can get!”

Gadget just beams, “I take my job very seriously, Gilden,” she laughs.

*Ryan*

Tina rolls her eyes, “Well… I guess you could say that Anika apologized, but stick girl gave me some great news; they decided they needed me on Legacy.  So I get a shot at working the big leagues with you and all the other “cool” kids.  She says my contract will be coming pretty soon… I can’t believe it.”

“So… what do you think?” she asks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> _Cassie spends an HP and rolls a 24, she is Bruised and Injured, once again!  Cassie is not knocked down but her opponent is now 70 feet away.  Cassie’s turn, moving into Round 3._
> 
> Cassie’s double smirks, “Spare me your idiotic wisdom.  I want what Mother wants… and she wants Overseer to suffer… then existence… and when it is all said and done, I will be there.  Not you.”




Cassie shrugs and looks to her duplicate. "We shall see." With that the girl turns and bolts away from her doppeldanger and 'mother'. Moving with all her speed and looking to put some distance and find new ground to fight at. 

As she makes to the streets of 'New Orleans' she bolts to an alley and leaps for the roof of a small building, trying to break the line of contact between her and her 'otherself'.

OOC: Full move away, trying to get clear enough to attack from ambush.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH speaks to Tim, “Misdirection?  I don’t understand the intent of misdirection.  Who are we trying to mislead?  Anyone with access to my security databanks has clearance the rights to access them.  Plus it is against my directives to commit illegal activities.”




He chuckled a bit, "I'll explain once I get to my room."

Once he returned to his room he started up his computer, hooked it up to the network, and set it doing what seemed like a batch of seemingly unrelated search requests.

"Ok, SARAH, here's what we'll be doing. Nothing illegal. And considering the nature of who we're doing research on, the fewer who know, the better. I'll file an official report later, if its a matter of protocol."

He explains what he's looking for, and how to find the information, in an indirect manner. Which includes doing research on topics which seem completely unrelated to the topic, except in the most basic manner.

"Make anyone who somehow monitors your research think you're doing some tests, or looking up information for a student. It'll look like little more than the typical traffic your system regularly performs so nobody will look twice at it."

OOC: Researching the information, taking his time so as to avoid suspicion. Getting information on topics that seems unrelated, but is, once you put it all together. IE doing it like a jigsaw puzzle, so that unless someone really follows along, they'll never be aware that he's researching Cardinal's true identity.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal smirks, “I am sure they will get everyone that wants to help a chance to do something… Genocide is bad news and they will need everyone that they can get!”




"Agreed," he says nodding in Kal's direction. "They would be foolish to turn down your offer to help. Are you having second thoughts about your decision to quit?" He asks the crystal girl.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget just beams, “I take my job very seriously, Gilden,” she laughs.




"I never thought otherwise." He adds with a laugh as well


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He chuckled a bit, "I'll explain once I get to my room."
> 
> Once he returned to his room he started up his computer, hooked it up to the network, and set it doing what seemed like a batch of seemingly unrelated search requests.
> 
> "Ok, SARAH, here's what we'll be doing. Nothing illegal. And considering the nature of who we're doing research on, the fewer who know, the better. I'll file an official report later, if its a matter of protocol."



SARAH replies, “I do not understand what you mean Tim, why would you need to file an official report?  Are you afraid that someone will question you for looking up information about Cardinal?  Where does this paranoia stem from, Tim?”


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He explains what he's looking for, and how to find the information, in an indirect manner. Which includes doing research on topics which seem completely unrelated to the topic, except in the most basic manner.
> 
> "Make anyone who somehow monitors your research think you're doing some tests, or looking up information for a student. It'll look like little more than the typical traffic your system regularly performs so nobody will look twice at it."
> 
> OOC: Researching the information, taking his time so as to avoid suspicion. Getting information on topics that seems unrelated, but is, once you put it all together. IE doing it like a jigsaw puzzle, so that unless someone really follows along, they'll never be aware that he's researching Cardinal's true identity.



“Why would I need to lie to the security staff, you do realize that I am incapable of doing so.  I am confused Tim, what is it that you are afraid of people finding out?  By the way I have finished my search, would you like to see the results?” SARAH finishes.

*Cassie*

Cassie makes her way back to the familiar streets of her old neighborhood.  Her injuries already starting heal.  The familiar shadow shapes return and there is a slight calm.  A refreshing feeling of hope… of a life filled with peace…

**SMASH!!!!**

Cassie hears a commotion and then the sound of foster father screaming pain… and then her own voice, “Sorry daddy dearest, but it is time for you to die…”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina rolls her eyes, “Well… I guess you could say that Anika apologized, but stick girl gave me some great news; they decided they needed me on Legacy.  So I get a shot at working the big leagues with you and all the other “cool” kids.  She says my contract will be coming pretty soon… I can’t believe it.”
> 
> “So… what do you think?” she asks.




"Kick ass," Ryan exclaims, raising his hand for a high five. "Damn, you've been here less than a week and already they've hired you. Sounds like we're finally getting some real talent on the team. You think they're picking anyone else up here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Kick ass," Ryan exclaims, raising his hand for a high five. "Damn, you've been here less than a week and already they've hired you. Sounds like we're finally getting some real talent on the team. You think they're picking anyone else up here?"



Tina looks at the high five, before she gives him one shaking her head, “Wow… a high five… okay,” she laughs.  She grin as he compliments her, “I was just as surprised as you are, Ryan; but hey I guess I am just that good… I totally kick ass.”

“So what are we going to do to celebrate?” Tina grins.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland answers while treading water, “I once got into a fight last year and I hurt another student really bad, it was then that family decides that I should come to Institute and learn to control my powers.  It was a stupid reason to fight, now that I look back at it… he was not worth the trouble.”




Mark shrugged, "Everyone makes mistakes. I got talked into going out and seeing the dinosaurs and got scratched pretty good by one, back when I first got here." _And then there was Honor._



> “How did you get picked for Legacy?” Roland asks.




"The committee picked the original group, mostly on the recommendations of a retired UNJE guy named McCallister. I'm not sure how they decided, but he came around and talked to me for a while and they watched us in action in a simulation."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged, "Everyone makes mistakes. I got talked into going out and seeing the dinosaurs and got scratched pretty good by one, back when I first got here." _And then there was Honor._



"Oh wow... I heard about that place," he says on awe.


			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "The committee picked the original group, mostly on the recommendations of a retired UNJE guy named McCallister. I'm not sure how they decided, but he came around and talked to me for a while and they watched us in action in a simulation."



Roland nods, “Well I am just glad you made it on the team!  I could never do that kind of thing, it seems very, very dangerous.   But enough about that kind of stuff, you ever been to a concert, Sakura Red is having a concert here in a few weeks, you want to go?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh wow... I heard about that place," he says on awe.




"Dinos don't take punches very well," Mark smiled.



> Roland nods, “Well I am just glad you made it on the team!  I could never do that kind of thing, it seems very, very dangerous.   But enough about that kind of stuff, you ever been to a concert, Sakura Red is having a concert here in a few weeks, you want to go?”




_HER?! Wait...she did clean up, didn't she?_ "Yeah, sure. I know her. We met back last year. Wonder how she's doing." _Since Star saved our lives, anyway._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Cassie makes her way back to the familiar streets of her old neighborhood.  Her injuries already starting heal.  The familiar shadow shapes return and there is a slight calm.  A refreshing feeling of hope… of a life filled with peace…
> 
> ...




Cassie moves. So much for the 'safe place' she thinks as she moves to ambush her 'sister.'

OOC: Strike +11 to hit, +8 damage all out attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie moves. So much for the 'safe place' she thinks as she moves to ambush her 'sister.'
> 
> OOC: Strike +11 to hit, +8 damage all out attack.



_*Initiative:* Mean Cassie 36, Cassie 30; Mean Cassie does a Coupe de Grace on Cassie’s father!  He is now Dying with a 6 for Fortitude save.  Cassie rolls a 20 and misses her attack!_

Cassie’s double slams her foot into the neck of her foster father with a sickening crack.  The man spasms slightly, then goes limp, breathing slowly and raggedly.  The black haired Cassie grins, “Oops, I think I may have broke him… I guess I don’t” she neatly evades Cassie’s attack, “my own strength.”

Cassie’s double grins, “Time to finish this sister,” she lashes out with a lightning fast leaping spinning kick!  Her foot catches Cassie across the jaw as the nimble raven haired fighter lands on her feet.  She smirks, “I am going to enjoy destroying you…”

_Second round, Cassie’s double rolls a 23, whole Cassie rolls a 20 Toughness save, she is Bruised and Injured again…_

*Mark*

“Oh yeah I heard about that, isn’t that when some elite put you in the hospital, oh man, what kind of elite was that!  How is Sakura Red in person, she is such a good singer!  I really like her music, oh man I really do.  Is she nice in person?” Roland asks.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2006)

Anika watches and listens to the music, not disturbing the girl or making her presence known.  When the song is finally over, she smiles and says, "Wow, Aya.  That was beautiful."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika watches and listens to the music, not disturbing the girl or making her presence known.  When the song is finally over, she smiles and says, "Wow, Aya.  That was beautiful."



Aya smirks, “Thanks its okay, not really, whassup Anika?  I didn’t think I would find anyone else here with me… I got a little bored at the gym so I came back here to play some music;  nothing big; so did you guys decide on a plan?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh yeah I heard about that, isn’t that when some elite put you in the hospital, oh man, what kind of elite was that!  How is Sakura Red in person, she is such a good singer!  I really like her music, oh man I really do.  Is she nice in person?” Roland asks.




Mark nodded, "It was a big Asian elite, the super-strong kind. I don't think I even gave him a bruise before he collapsed my lung and broke half my ribs." After so long and so much, Mark found he didn't mind talking about it. "Sakura was in the car with me and Star, but we got stopped and then Honor was there."

"I don't really know how Sakura is normally. She, uh, she got high in the car before all of this happened and people aren't the same when they're using..." Mark trailed off and went silent for a moment.

"I'm sure she's better now. Anyway, I guess the police scared Honor off and Ryan came to the hospital and healed me. It was a long night."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina looks at the high five, before she gives him one shaking her head, “Wow… a high five… okay,” she laughs.  She grin as he compliments her, “I was just as surprised as you are, Ryan; but hey I guess I am just that good… I totally kick ass.”
> 
> “So what are we going to do to celebrate?” Tina grins.




"Speaking of kicking ass, where'd you learn how to do it so effectively? I mean, it's pretty obvious you've got some kind of combat experience. As far as the celebration, well, it sounds like your call."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Agreed," he says nodding in Kal's direction. "They would be foolish to turn down your offer to help. Are you having second thoughts about your decision to quit?" He asks the crystal girl.




"No ... maybe a little," Karen admits, "It seemed the right thing to do at the time, I think it still is. I-I can't work for an organisation that'd point guns at ... well ... kids, who're working with them no less... Paragon suggested I looked at the world through rose-tinted lenses too much," she frowns, but it quickly turns to a smile, "Maybe more people should just do the same..."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "No ... maybe a little," Karen admits, "It seemed the right thing to do at the time, I think it still is. I-I can't work for an organisation that'd point guns at ... well ... kids, who're working with them no less... Paragon suggested I looked at the world through rose-tinted lenses too much," she frowns, but it quickly turns to a smile, "Maybe more people should just do the same..."




"I have always said that following your gut is a good thing, it will generally lead you down the right path." Gilden responds while he finishes his food. "This reality seems to have a lot of shades of grey, sometimes you must pick the lesser evil and work to make it better but how do you do that if you turn your back on it and walk away?"


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “I do not understand what you mean Tim, why would you need to file an official report?  Are you afraid that someone will question you for looking up information about Cardinal?  Where does this paranoia stem from, Tim?”
> 
> “Why would I need to lie to the security staff, you do realize that I am incapable of doing so.  I am confused Tim, what is it that you are afraid of people finding out?  By the way I have finished my search, would you like to see the results?” SARAH finishes.




He sighed as he leans back, rubbing his forehead, "Paranoia? I suppose one could call it that. I prefer the term healthy skepticism. And considering the life I've lived, being careful about everything has paid off in spades."

He mumbled under his breath, _"Perhaps I shouldnt have accepted your help after all."_

He grunted as he began to look the files over, realizing it was too late for that now.

"I do not know how much ability to learn and adapt to emotions, if any, they programmed into you, so  I'm not sure if you'd understand where I'm coming from. The organization that keeps you running is sadly too well known for being willing to ignore laws, intimdate people, and use other less than proper means of accomplishing their goals. Which sadly has too often been to simply gain more power at the cost of the other Nations."

He shrugged it off and continued looking over the files, realizing this would take a lot of time, "I'm going to have you run some more file searching, but ... pad this one out. I want it all done, slowly, over the course of about ... six hours. I'll need the background static of typical research traffic to do my work through."

_The ends justify the means? Cardinal is known for being a threat to humanity as a whole, and as such, I have to use some powerful tools to get the info needed to help stop her. Tools the UN has no doubt acquired through less than proper methods._

He shoved those thoughts aside, his views of the UN, while justified to a large degree, werent going to help him get the data any faster.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*Initiative:* Mean Cassie 36, Cassie 30; Mean Cassie does a Coupe de Grace on Cassie’s father!  He is now Dying with a 6 for Fortitude save.  Cassie rolls a 20 and misses her attack!_
> 
> Cassie’s double slams her foot into the neck of her foster father with a sickening crack.  The man spasms slightly, then goes limp, breathing slowly and raggedly.  The black haired Cassie grins, “Oops, I think I may have broke him… I guess I don’t” she neatly evades Cassie’s attack, “my own strength.”
> 
> ...




Cassie winces at the pain, but leaps up and rebounds off a wall as she moves to do a full flurry of attacks on her foe. "You're a damn fool if you think you're going to do any better at her task than I would."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie winces at the pain, but leaps up and rebounds off a wall as she moves to do a full flurry of attacks on her foe. "You're a damn fool if you think you're going to do any better at her task than I would."



_Needs combat information... I have no idea what full flurry of attacks is..._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya smirks, “Thanks its okay, not really, whassup Anika?  I didn’t think I would find anyone else here with me… I got a little bored at the gym so I came back here to play some music;  nothing big; so did you guys decide on a plan?”




"No way, that was good.  You'd better be going into that talent show," Anika replies.

"As for a plan...sort of, well, not really.  The plan I was thinking of resulted in Genocide going down permanently.  Looks like we need to keep him alive, so we need to take him down without killing him, so time to think up a new plan," she says, shrugging.

"Anyway, I've heard you saying you didn't like the quality of the guys around here...which must mean I have really bad taste, as I've had three boyfriends in the past year, but that's besides the point," she says with a smirk.  "I kind of get the feeling you don't like it here as much as Gadget, Kal and Gilden do.  Is that fair to assume?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No way, that was good.  You'd better be going into that talent show," Anika replies.




Aya shrugs, “I will think about it.”


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Anyway, I've heard you saying you didn't like the quality of the guys around here...which must mean I have really bad taste, as I've had three boyfriends in the past year, but that's besides the point," she says with a smirk.  "I kind of get the feeling you don't like it here as much as Gadget, Kal and Gilden do.  Is that fair to assume?"



“I am not going to comment on your taste,” she uses one hand to play a melody while listening.  She finally responds to the last question, “I can say that I am not exactly happy to be here, but then again here is as good a place as any.  I would say my father would miss me, but Danger Man is rarely home long enough to know that I am there,” she jokes.

“Being a world famous super spy tends to take a ton of time; but I am not bitter,” she jokes, “let me guess you guys want some extra help for your Legacy thing, and you think I have nothing better to do then go play cowboy in your brave new world?  I will play your game, sure; I got nothing else better to do… but I am not an elite, a god, or even super human; I am just a _baseline_ with a cool suit.”

*Tim*

SARAH replies, “My emotions are irrelevant to this discussion, and yes I am quite capable of learning and adapting.  You make some outrageous claims Tim, I am curious where you get your information.”

There is mild amusement in the AI’s voice, “I think you do not understand, I am incapable of hiding my actions from the Security Staff they are well aware of your search, and your paranoia.  If they did not want you to complete this search they could just say so, so obviously such information gathering is either not viewed as illegal, or is sanctioned by the staff because it assists a member of Legacy.”

SARAH then pauses for a long moment, “Why do you believe the UNJE to be such a dangerous entity?  Explain that with evidence to support your claim and perhaps I may consider another avenue of investigation.”

SARAH freezes all communications, withholding her information for the moment, and cutting off Tim’s searches.  SARAH finishes, “I am waiting.”

*Cafeteria*

Kal adds, “I think we have to make our decisions based on what we believe is right.  I decide most of my decisions based on helping those I love, my friends, and protecting innocent people.  But then again we also have to make the tough decisions, choices that could mean life and death for someone… something I am not sure many of you are ready for.”

Gadget nods, “I just want to do the right thing.”

*Ryan*

Tina’s smile fizzles, “I really don’t want to talk about that.  I learned how to fight on the streets… let’s just leave it at that.” 

*Mark*

“That is a crazy story Mark,” Roland smirks, “Tell me another story!  Do you like what you do?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina’s smile fizzles, “I really don’t want to talk about that.  I learned how to fight on the streets… let’s just leave it at that.”




"Sorry," Ryan says, his smile fading. "Forget I said anything." _I know that I have a few things that I don't exactly like bringing up in conversation. But I do want to figure out what Tina's history is, without bringing up any unpleasant memories or anything for her._ "With the security lockdown we're afflicted with, I think our options are kind of limited. Unless we decide to break the rules."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sorry," Ryan says, his smile fading. "Forget I said anything." _I know that I have a few things that I don't exactly like bringing up in conversation. But I do want to figure out what Tina's history is, without bringing up any unpleasant memories or anything for her._ "With the security lockdown we're afflicted with, I think our options are kind of limited. Unless we decide to break the rules."



Tina shrugs, “Yeah.”  She listens to Ryan talk about the security restriction, “I would have tried to sneak out eventually but I am not about to break the rules this soon after Stick Girl gave me the good news.  Any idea on when they are going to give us some freedom, someone is going to snap if we don’t get a chance to get out.”

She takes a seat at her desk, “I am still a little shaken about that demon summoning… I am not sure what to make of that.  I mean I could handle people flying, shooting beams from their hands, and all the other things elites bring to the table… but _real_ magic and demons, that is something else.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie winces at the pain, but leaps up and rebounds off a wall as she moves to do a full flurry of attacks on her foe. "You're a damn fool if you think you're going to do any better at her task than I would."
> 
> OOC: Full out attack: Base attack +11, Strike +8.
> and I'd like to buy a clue mr. wizard. (spending a HP to figure out what the hell I'm supposed to be doing )



Cassie strikes her double with a vicious combo of attacks that leave her raven haired self, reeling.  Cassie’s double growls, “You have no idea how much better suited I am… you are weak, pathetic, and deluded.  What is that you fight for, yourself?  You have nothing.  Fight for your friends?  They will abandon you.  Your ideals?  Idealism is dead, you are nothing, and soon you will be nothing but memory… and even memories die.”

_Cassie rolls a 26 attack, her double rolls a 17 Toughness save, and she is Bruised, Injured, and Stunned.  Spending the HP for a clue… Cassie is in a battle for control of her mind win or lose, she will have to decide for herself what she wants to be, who she is, or what she is can only be determined by her.  Not much of a clue because essentially this battle is a battle for her mind, if she fails she could be trapped in this mindscape for ever; if she wins the other Cassie will not die and will linger._


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I have always said that following your gut is a good thing, it will generally lead you down the right path." Gilden responds while he finishes his food. "This reality seems to have a lot of shades of grey, sometimes you must pick the lesser evil and work to make it better but how do you do that if you turn your back on it and walk away?"




Karen nods, "It feels like it was the right decision, that much I'm certain off. I just got a bad feeling about the consequences. Mostly because part of my decision was based on information I got from Bishop... and Paragon knows this, I'm pretty certain of it anyway, and he's already shown he'll use force if he thinks we might work against him, even when it's not necessary..."

"I don't want to decide over life and death, I don't have that right... I'm not sure if anyone really should have... I understand sometimes it's necessary but no ... not me," the ruby teen replies quietly, though the look on her face tells she's quite convinced on this matter.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina shrugs, “Yeah.”  She listens to Ryan talk about the security restriction, “I would have tried to sneak out eventually but I am not about to break the rules this soon after Stick Girl gave me the good news.  Any idea on when they are going to give us some freedom, someone is going to snap if we don’t get a chance to get out.”
> 
> She takes a seat at her desk, “I am still a little shaken about that demon summoning… I am not sure what to make of that.  I mean I could handle people flying, shooting beams from their hands, and all the other things elites bring to the table… but _real_ magic and demons, that is something else.”




"They're probably going to lift the restriction after a few days; almost certainly after we take down Genocide. That's the way it was after Mark nearly got killed; that was an eventful night," Ryan comments. 

"So you can handle the whole 'end of the world' thing we're dealing with, but not whatever the hell Gilden does," Ryan asks with a smile. "I'm not really sure if what he does can be called 'magic,' but it does serve as a reminder that there's a lot of strange stuff out there. At least it means we don't get bored here."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2006)

"Well, you must be telepathic, because you knew what I was getting at," she jokes with a grin.  "We certainly would appreciate your help if you're willing to give it, but I was thinking something a little more permanent.  If you were willing to stay here in this dimension, we could use you as a member of Legacy.

"And, yeah, not all of us are super-cosmic-energy-man, like Ryan, but we all do our part.  I've seen you in action both here and with Teen Justice, and I think you'd fill a niche on the team nicely."  She shrugs, "You can think about it.  It'll take some commitment on your part, but it's entirely up to you.  If you're going to help us anyway, it's not so bad to get paid to do the job."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “That is a crazy story Mark,” Roland smirks, “Tell me another story!  Do you like what you do?”




Mark laughed, "Well I really like not getting beat up by big, strong elites! I could do that all day! What do you do, besides swimming and soccer?"


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “My emotions are irrelevant to this discussion, and yes I am quite capable of learning and adapting.  You make some outrageous claims Tim, I am curious where you get your information.”
> 
> There is mild amusement in the AI’s voice, “I think you do not understand, I am incapable of hiding my actions from the Security Staff they are well aware of your search, and your paranoia.  If they did not want you to complete this search they could just say so, so obviously such information gathering is either not viewed as illegal, or is sanctioned by the staff because it assists a member of Legacy.”
> 
> ...




He leans back and growled, "I knew it was a waste to try and argue. You've been fed the party line as much as anyone. My personal opinion about the UN is for the moment irrelevant. The reason for my extra caution in regards to doing the research in regards to Cardinal is that we do not know what sources she has at her disposal. All it takes is one person inside who has loyalties elsewhere. That is the reason for my concern, nothing more."

He got up suddenly, "But ... if you want to do the research by yourself, fine. Ryan asked me for a reason, instead of just asking you. Perhaps he didnt consider asking you, or perhaps he had reasons for not wanting to make it an official Legacy request. I don't know either way."

He changed into some workout clothes, obviously annoyed, "I'm going to go blow some steam. If you decide to let me pursue the research, when I get back, we'll continue getting the information. Either way, I'm outta here for awhile."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He leans back and growled, "I knew it was a waste to try and argue. You've been fed the party line as much as anyone. My personal opinion about the UN is for the moment irrelevant. The reason for my extra caution in regards to doing the research in regards to Cardinal is that we do not know what sources she has at her disposal. All it takes is one person inside who has loyalties elsewhere. That is the reason for my concern, nothing more."



“I think it is quite relevant, your increased stress patterns speak volumes,” SARAH replies, “you don’t like the UNJE, and that much is obvious.”


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He got up suddenly, "But ... if you want to do the research by yourself, fine. Ryan asked me for a reason, instead of just asking you. Perhaps he didnt consider asking you, or perhaps he had reasons for not wanting to make it an official Legacy request. I don't know either way."



SARAH does not answer.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He changed into some workout clothes, obviously annoyed, "I'm going to go blow some steam. If you decide to let me pursue the research, when I get back, we'll continue getting the information. Either way, I'm outta here for awhile."



“Enjoy your workout Tim, I apologize for upsetting you,” SARAH finishes.

*Mark*

Roland is about to respond when SARAH chimes in, “Mark the security staff request your assistance in an urgent matter.  This cannot wait.  Please report to your room immediately.”

*Anika*

Aya thinks it over for a moment, “Okay, a commitment sure, and getting paid to take down the bad guys would be a change of pace from my last gig.  But I want to know that after some time if I decide to, I can return to my own world, just in case you know.  I mean I still have friends there… but at the same time I know that I can do some good around here.”

SARAH chimes in, “Anika the security staff request your assistance in an urgent matter.  This cannot wait.  Please report to Mark's room immediately.”

*Ryan*

“Mark nearly got killed, who would want to hurt pretty boy?” Tina asks curiously.

“Yeah I guess I can handle the end of the world stuff, but the magic and demons stuff is just a little weird… maybe I am just weird?  I should get used to this sort of thing because it seems to be the normal thing at this school.  And here I thought you guys were all just stuck up asses.  Well besides you, you were just a jerk,” she shrugs, “but so am I, well… people use another term for me, but you know what I mean.”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland is about to respond when SARAH chimes in, “Mark the security staff request your assistance in an urgent matter.  This cannot wait.  Please report to your room immediately.”




Mark smiled sadly at Roland, "Sorry. Have to do this some other time." Kicking his speed to full, Mark leaped up and raced across the pool and to his room. He didn't bother to stop for a towel.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya thinks it over for a moment, “Okay, a commitment sure, and getting paid to take down the bad guys would be a change of pace from my last gig.  But I want to know that after some time if I decide to, I can return to my own world, just in case you know.  I mean I still have friends there… but at the same time I know that I can do some good around here.”




"That shouldn't be a problem.  Commitment is one thing, but no one expects you to never see your home again.  Just don't expect me to tag alo..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH chimes in, “Anika the security staff request your assistance in an urgent matter.  This cannot wait.  Please report to Mark's room immediately.”




Anika sighs.  "Duty calls.  Mark's room is a happening place these days.  See you later, Aya," she says with a wave before leaving for Mark's room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark smiled sadly at Roland, "Sorry. Have to do this some other time." Kicking his speed to full, Mark leaped up and raced across the pool and to his room. He didn't bother to stop for a towel.



 Mark gets to his room with plenty of time to spare before Anika shows up as well.  SARAH starts speaking once the two have had a chance to get situated, “After a recent encounter with Timothy, I believe he may constitute a security threat.”

 The main wall screen monitor flickers to life and begins replaying the scene in the Gym between Tim and Ryan followed by the scene Tim’s room and his discussion with SARAH.  SARAH speaks once both have played, “I have upgraded security surveillance on Timothy just in case, if only for his safety.  I normally would address Paragon with these issues, but he is currently dealing with more important business so this falls back to you two, being the leaders of Legacy.  I do not know why he feels the way he does perhaps your interactions with him can shed some light on this subject?”

“In light of the recent security breaches, I believe we cannot take any chances,” SARAH finishes.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

While Mark waited for Anika, he stretched out a bit and toweled himself off. Hoping it would be something minor, he didn't change out of his swimsuit. _Could get back..._ Mark felt bad about having to leave Roland. _Never did get to ask him why he liks swimming in those big sacks..._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The main wall screen monitor flickers to life and begins replaying the scene in the Gym between Tim and Ryan followed by the scene Tim’s room and his discussion with SARAH.  SARAH speaks once both have played, “I have upgraded security surveillance on Timothy just in case, if only for his safety.  I normally would address Paragon with these issues, but he is currently dealing with more important business so this falls back to you two, being the leaders of Legacy.  I do not know why he feels the way he does perhaps your interactions with him can shed some light on this subject?”
> 
> “In light of the recent security breaches, I believe we cannot take any chances,” SARAH finishes.




"Why Tim is paranoid, or why Ryan asked him instead of you?" Mark asked SARAH. _I don't like where this is going._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Why Tim is paranoid, or why Ryan asked him instead of you?" Mark asked SARAH. _I don't like where this is going._



“I have not addressed Ryan directly,” SARAH responds, “so I am not sure why he addressed Timothy.  Perhaps Timothy is much more skilled in information gathering then I am aware of.  His paranoia is odd, has he displayed this level of caution before?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I have not addressed Ryan directly,” SARAH responds, “so I am not sure why he addressed Timothy.  Perhaps Timothy is much more skilled in information gathering then I am aware of.  His paranoia is odd, has he displayed this level of caution before?”




Mark considered it, "Well he was pretty hung up about being called an elite before... But he just got here not long back. Anika, he ever act weird around you?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Anika looks confused over the whole thing.  "Weird?  Honestly, I don't know him that well, but yeah he does seem a bit weird.  As for paranoia, from what I can tell, he's not sure if Strength and Honor were after him or Sami, so I can understand some paranoia.  But I'm not sure what that has to do with Cardinal.

"But we all know Ryan is paranoid already, and for good reason.  But again, I didn't think he was paranoid about Cardinal, or someone knowing he's trying find out more about her.  He must be hiding it because of what everyone might think, right?  Except that we know better...don't we?"

Anika's eyes narrow at a thought.  "Timothy is a telekinetic, right?  SARAH, do you know if he has any telepathic abilities of any sort?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's eyes narrow at a thought.  "Timothy is a telekinetic, right?  SARAH, do you know if he has any telepathic abilities of any sort?"



"Not on file Anika, I am not aware if he has such capability," SARAH replies.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks confused over the whole thing.  "Weird?  Honestly, I don't know him that well, but yeah he does seem a bit weird.  As for paranoia, from what I can tell, he's not sure if Strength and Honor were after him or Sami, so I can understand some paranoia.  But I'm not sure what that has to do with Cardinal.





"Unless he completely mixed things up and thought she sent them. We do get a lot of really powerful women after us, it seems."



> "But we all know Ryan is paranoid already, and for good reason.  But again, I didn't think he was paranoid about Cardinal, or someone knowing he's trying find out more about her.  He must be hiding it because of what everyone might think, right?  Except that we know better...don't we?"




"He did go off in private with Charlotte's uncle when we ate at his restaurant... "



> Anika's eyes narrow at a thought.  "Timothy is a telekinetic, right?  SARAH, do you know if he has any telepathic abilities of any sort?"




_He could read minds? I thought you could feel that. But if he can do it without people knowing..._ "If he is, he could be a spy," Mark agreed. "Not for the Red Witch maybe, but the Cardinal? Or someone else?"



> "Not on file Anika, I am not aware if he has such capability," SARAH replies.




"That's a relief. I worry enough about what I say, nevermind what I think. So Ryan wants to know about the Cardinal, he asked Tim for help. Tim tried to bypass SARAH and has attitude problems...like Ryan or Cassie or half the people here. It doesn't sound like we have a lot to really go on."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie strikes her double with a vicious combo of attacks that leave her raven haired self, reeling.  Cassie’s double growls, “You have no idea how much better suited I am… you are weak, pathetic, and deluded.  What is that you fight for, yourself?  You have nothing.  Fight for your friends?  They will abandon you.  Your ideals?  Idealism is dead, you are nothing, and soon you will be nothing but memory… and even memories die.”
> 
> _Cassie rolls a 26 attack, her double rolls a 17 Toughness save, and she is Bruised, Injured, and Stunned.  Spending the HP for a clue… Cassie is in a battle for control of her mind win or lose, she will have to decide for herself what she wants to be, who she is, or what she is can only be determined by her.  Not much of a clue because essentially this battle is a battle for her mind, if she fails she could be trapped in this mindscape for ever; if she wins the other Cassie will not die and will linger._




"You are mistaken. it's not my ideals I fight for." Cassie says as she lashes out with a blurring motion of attacks. "Not my freinds.. not ideals." She continues to blur into motion, "I fight for me. To be free of anything but the choices I make. That makes me stronger than you'll ever be."

OOC: All out, Power attack (+5/-5), Strike +8


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

"It wasn't reading minds I was thinking of..." Anika says, but trails off shaking her head.  "Never mind."

"Mark's right, SARAH.  I'm not sure Tim is doing anything too out of the ordinary for this place.  But you should continue to keep an eye on him."  To Mark, she says, "Ryan's got to have a good reason for wanting to do this.  Maybe we should go confront him.  Let him know that being secretive isn't a good idea."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Mark's right, SARAH.  I'm not sure Tim is doing anything too out of the ordinary for this place.  But you should continue to keep an eye on him."[/COLOR]  To Mark, she says, "Ryan's got to have a good reason for wanting to do this.  Maybe we should go confront him.  Let him know that being secretive isn't a good idea."




Mark nodded soberly, "We've got enough problems with the team not being together on things. He should have come to us. Let's-" Mark took a step towards the door before realizing he was still in his swimsuit. He smiled self-deprecatingly, "I guess I should get dressed before we do it."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nodded soberly, "We've got enough problems with the team not being together on things. He should have come to us. Let's-" Mark took a step towards the door before realizing he was still in his swimsuit. He smiled self-deprecatingly, "I guess I should get dressed before we do it."





Anika looks him over appreciatively.  "Well, if you insist," she shrugs with a grin.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That's a relief. I worry enough about what I say, nevermind what I think. So Ryan wants to know about the Cardinal, he asked Tim for help. Tim tried to bypass SARAH and has attitude problems...like Ryan or Cassie or half the people here. It doesn't sound like we have a lot to really go on."



SARAH responds, “Understood, I only bring this up just in case this has any relevance and because with recent security issues, I have been directed to take any possible security risk seriously.  At your discretion I can lower the upgraded security monitoring on Timothy in twenty four hours.  I am curious though, what does he mean by me being fed the ‘party line’?”

SARAH responds to Anika, “Understood, Anika.”

*Cassie*

A crushing blow is dealt that knocks her double into a parked vehicle smashing through the door in a shower of metal and glass.  The double lays their still.  

_Cassie rolls a 25, a critical hit and her double rolls a 17, she is Unconscious and Dying._

“Ha-ha, sister, that hurt a great deal…” the raven haired Cassie sits up, her face bleeding from several cuts already sealing.  She shakes her head, “But like you, it is going to take more then that to finish me off, let me show you!”  The cruel doppelganger charges forward with a powerful punch that knocks Cassie right off her feet!

_Recovery checks for Dying is 22, and Unconscious is 14, she recovers the very next round!  She does an All-Out Attack for +5/-5 with a Power Attack for +5/-5.  She rolls a 25 attack and Cassie rolls a 12 Toughness save!  Cassie is Unconscious and Dying; she rolls a 23 Fortitude save and immediately recovers from the Dying condition.  But she rolls a 7 and does not recover from Unconscious…_

“Oh sister…” Cassie’s double grabs her by the hair lifting her up and then in one smooth motion snaps the elite’s neck, “why don’t you rest awhile… I will handle things from here.”

_With Cassie Unconscious still her double does a Coupe de Grace;  Cassie rolls a 22 damage Save, she is once again Bruised, Stunned, and Injured.  But she also has to make a Fortitude save versus Dying and rolls a 10, she is now Dying.  But she rolls a 21 and immediately recovers!  But she is still stunned._

“Why won’t you just die?” the raven haired Cassie sighs tossing the limp but still living body aside.

_Although Cassie is stunned she rolls a 21 recovery check for Unconscious and is now awake._

“Time for me to claim my birthright,” she walks into Cassie’s home.

_Cassie can act, she does not gain any HP because she never failed a Dying check, and being Unconscious is only a minor inconvenience for her._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH responds, “Understood, I only bring this up just in case this has any relevance and because with recent security issues, I have been directed to take any possible security risk seriously.  At your discretion I can lower the upgraded security monitoring on Timothy in twenty four hours.  I am curious though, what does he mean by me being fed the ‘party line’?”
> 
> SARAH responds to Anika, “Understood, Anika.”




Anika grows somewhat pale at that.  _"I actually considered mentioning Sami.  SARAH is too logically driven, she'd be worse than Ryan.  I can't let anyone know about that accusation, for Sami's sake.  It's bad enough Ryan and Charlotte know about it.  And I need to find out who the hell is behind this..."_ she thinks, biting her lip.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Mark nearly got killed, who would want to hurt pretty boy?” Tina asks curiously.




"Overseer. Or part of his organization, I guess. The actual hitman was a guy called Honor; I think he was being used to send a message to the newly formed Legacy team. We paid Water Margin back later; most of them are either dead or in jail now." 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Yeah I guess I can handle the end of the world stuff, but the magic and demons stuff is just a little weird… maybe I am just weird?  I should get used to this sort of thing because it seems to be the normal thing at this school.  And here I thought you guys were all just stuck up asses.  Well besides you, you were just a jerk,” she shrugs, “but so am I, well… people use another term for me, but you know what I mean.”




"So, you've met teenagers who aren't either self-absorbed jackasses or total fools? Especially when you combine the whole teenager thing with being an Elite. I bet that can't help things much," Ryan says with a smile, sitting next to Tina. "And I guess we each think the other one's okay."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Overseer. Or part of his organization, I guess. The actual hitman was a guy called Honor; I think he was being used to send a message to the newly formed Legacy team. We paid Water Margin back later; most of them are either dead or in jail now."



“Sounds like the same guy that nearly killed Charlotte, Cassie, and Tim,” Tina replies.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So, you've met teenagers who aren't either self-absorbed jackasses or total fools? Especially when you combine the whole teenager thing with being an Elite. I bet that can't help things much," Ryan says with a smile, sitting next to Tina. "And I guess we each think the other one's okay."



“Maybe,” she jokes, “But not all of them were as-” she leans over when SARAH chimes in, “Ryan, Mark and Anika are at the door, they wish to speak with you, I am sorry for interrupting.”

Tina rolls her eyes, “Yeah, well looks like you are needed.”

_Assuming that Mark and Anika, go looking for Ryan immediately, after Mark is dressed…_


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Sounds like the same guy that nearly killed Charlotte, Cassie, and Tim,” Tina replies.




_And Sami._ "Our enemies don't seem to be doing us the courtesy of staying dead. Unless Star was wrong about killing him, he's back as one of the Wicked Witch's little demons."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Maybe,” she jokes, “But not all of them were as-” she leans over when SARAH chimes in, “Ryan, Mark and Anika are at the door, they wish to speak with you, I am sorry for interrupting.”
> 
> Tina rolls her eyes, “Yeah, well looks like you are needed.”
> 
> _Assuming that Mark and Anika, go looking for Ryan immediately, after Mark is dressed…_




_This had better be an emergency. But it's not, is it? If it was, SARAH would have called us. They wouldn't be looking for me, and certainly not as a damn tag team._ "No, I'm afraid this will just be an excuse to waste my time and piss me off," he says as he gets up. 

"What's up," he asks as he opens the door to Tina's room.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What's up," he asks as he opens the door to Tina's room.




Anika, standing in the doorway with Mark, nods at Tina and looks back at Ryan.  "Well, that's kinda what we were wondering.  Did you ask Timothy for a favor recently?"  She speaks non-accusingly, hoping Ryan had a good reason for the attempted secrecy.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I don't want to decide over life and death, I don't have that right... I'm not sure if anyone really should have... I understand sometimes it's necessary but no ... not me," the ruby teen replies quietly, though the look on her face tells she's quite convinced on this matter.




"I understand your concerns Karen but considering who you are, as well as who you associate with, it is a dilemma that you may have to face at one point or another."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2006)

Cassie gets up and cracks her neck to one side then the other, then heads into the house. "You don't get it do you? You're FOLLOWING.. I"m DOING. I MAKE MY CHOICES, MY DECISIONS..you're just a PUPPET." She sneers. "You're not real, you'll never be real. You're just some wishful thinking on mother's behalf. A weak impotent and distorted image of the truth. ME."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika, standing in the doorway with Mark, nods at Tina and looks back at Ryan.  "Well, that's kinda what we were wondering.  Did you ask Timothy for a favor recently?"  She speaks non-accusingly, hoping Ryan had a good reason for the attempted secrecy.




Ryan rolls his eyes. "Well, given how you two don't randomly ask me this question every day, I'm going to assume you already know the answer to that question. So, what's up?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie gets up and cracks her neck to one side then the other, then heads into the house. "You don't get it do you? You're FOLLOWING.. I"m DOING. I MAKE MY CHOICES, MY DECISIONS..you're just a PUPPET." She sneers. "You're not real, you'll never be real. You're just some wishful thinking on mother's behalf. A weak impotent and distorted image of the truth. ME."



 Cassie’s double glances over her shoulder smugly, her face still bloody, “So what are you then?  What makes you so much better?  What gives you the right to survive and for me to linger on in this prison… face it you had your chance, and you were too weak to handle it.  You make decisions?”

She sounds disgusted, “What decisions have you made,” she says casually kicking the modest coffee table over in anger.  “Tell me sister, just what have you decided to do?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2006)

"I'll do what I choose to do." Cassie says calmly, with a smug look. "Why should I tell the shadow what is coming? She won't matter in it. In fact, when this all said and done.. no one will know you exist. Because like this whole world..you're just a figment of my imagination." She turns her back and heads to the kitchen. "Like talking to a reflection in the mirror. Mother knows I will do what needs doing. That was never in question, I just wished to know what I really am." 

She picks out a bottle and opens it. "After all, it is a human condition to as those eternal questions. Who am I? Why am I here? If you were a real entity, you'd know that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'll do what I choose to do." Cassie says calmly, with a smug look. "Why should I tell the shadow what is coming? She won't matter in it. In fact, when this all said and done.. no one will know you exist. Because like this whole world..you're just a figment of my imagination." She turns her back and heads to the kitchen. "Like talking to a reflection in the mirror. Mother knows I will do what needs doing. That was never in question, I just wished to know what I really am."
> 
> She picks out a bottle and opens it. "After all, it is a human condition to as those eternal questions. Who am I? Why am I here? If you were a real entity, you'd know that."



 “You are wrong about one thing sister, I won’t be forgotten… I am you,” the raven-haired twin says.

_1 HP awarded for the scene._

Cassie snaps awake, she isn’t sure how long she has been out, but she sees Jun Min slowly rousing herself.  She tries to stand, and then collapses, in a cold sweat.  Out the window, she can see it is dark outside… and in the reflection she sees herself, but the glint in the eyes and the raven-hair are not her own… the blink of the eyes and she is once again looking at her normal self.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You are wrong about one thing sister, I won’t be forgotten… I am you,” the raven-haired twin says.
> 
> _1 HP awarded for the scene._
> 
> Cassie snaps awake, she isn’t sure how long she has been out, but she sees Jun Min slowly rousing herself.  She tries to stand, and then collapses, in a cold sweat.  Out the window, she can see it is dark outside… and in the reflection she sees herself, but the glint in the eyes and the raven-hair are not her own… the blink of the eyes and she is once again looking at her normal self.





"Perhaps 'sister'" She whispers to herself as she looks in the window. "But you're not the part that makes the decisions.. or why they are made." she turns to check on Jun Min, disappointed to have once again fail in finding out who she is. And what.

"I'm sorry that you were hurt Jun Min. We wont risk that again. I'll just have to accept that I won't be allowed to learn the truth of who and what I am." Cassie says calmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry that you were hurt Jun Min. We wont risk that again. I'll just have to accept that I won't be allowed to learn the truth of who and what I am." Cassie says calmly.



Jun Min finally composes herself, “It’s fine Cassie, I am just glad you survived, the mind is a scary place for the uninitiated.  I was scared there a few times… I am not even sure of everything I saw, I am sorry you didn’t learn anything useful… but maybe you learned something else just as important.”

She muses, “I am just not sure what,” she sits down, “I am so tired.”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes. "Well, given how you two don't randomly ask me this question every day, I'm going to assume you already know the answer to that question. So, what's up?"




Dressed in a relatively tight tank top and jeans, Mark shrugged. "Because we wanted to know what's going on. Maybe we can help and you shouldn't have to sneak around your teammates." _Ok, so that was completely tactless. This would go so much better if he was from a magazine interviewing me._

"SARAH started wondering what was going on and freaked out. I guess Paragon is out waxing his tights, so she called us. So...what's up?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Dressed in a relatively tight tank top and jeans, Mark shrugged. "Because we wanted to know what's going on. Maybe we can help and you shouldn't have to sneak around your teammates." _Ok, so that was completely tactless. This would go so much better if he was from a magazine interviewing me._
> 
> "SARAH started wondering what was going on and freaked out. I guess Paragon is out waxing his tights, so she called us. So...what's up?"




"Sneaking?" Ryan sounds offended. "SARAH didn't think what I asked her was dangerous when she first offered her assistance, I don't really see how the situation has changed in the last hour or so. Tell me Mark, what exactly did you and Star have your little fight about?" _I never knew that having things you did on your own time was considered sneaking. I'd have trouble even linking my inquiries to the Legacy team._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sneaking?" Ryan sounds offended.




_Great. This is why I don't talk to Ryan._ "Sorry, bad choice of-"



> "SARAH didn't think what I asked her was dangerous when she first offered her assistance, I don't really see how the situation has changed in the last hour or so. Tell me Mark, what exactly did you and Star have your little fight about?"




"I asked her to get me some heroin because I was and I guess I still am a junkie and I couldn't deal with how Yoshi got killed." Mark told Ryan quietly, forgetting Tina was there. "We came to you because we were worried that something might be going on and that you could need help, because we're your friends. Not that I thought up a really smart way to say that instead of saying the first stupid thing that came into my head."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min finally composes herself, “It’s fine Cassie, I am just glad you survived, the mind is a scary place for the uninitiated.  I was scared there a few times… I am not even sure of everything I saw, I am sorry you didn’t learn anything useful… but maybe you learned something else just as important.”
> 
> She muses, “I am just not sure what,” she sits down, “I am so tired.”





"Nothing signfigant though Jun Min." Cassie says with a bit of regret. "I was made for a purpose, by someone as cruel and focused as Cardinal, but..most likely for more powerful. I fear that there might be another person working behind the scenes." She sits down with a sigh. "Perhaps even another Eternal."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Anika's jaw drops at the turn in subject.  She looks at Mark a bit confused, wondering why he would just blab that out when he was obviously trying to keep it a secret.  Not knowing how to respond, she turns back to Ryan.

"Um...so this is a private thing," she says to Ryan, looking a little sheepish.  "Sorry.  It's just that you went to Timothy and not your teammates for help.  Plus the subject matter was a little delicate.  Honestly, SARAH was more upset over Tim than you.  He's saying some...Cassie-like things.  We know she doesn't want to be here, so we're wondering what his angle might be.  You think he might be..."  She leaves the question open-ended, not meaning the conversation to swing this way.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2006)

"I'm, um, sorry Mark. For the future, though, next time I ask a question like that, you should probably tell me it's none of my business." _That was kind of the reply I was hoping for, at least._

"I'm just trying to find out some more information about one of the major players in this game. I went to Tim because he seemed like the nerd type who was smart and good with computers. Yeah, I learned he was a little like Cassie; they both want to feel like some kind of persecuted hero so they whine a lot. Heh, wow...when you think about it, they really are pretty similar. They also each seem to think they have access to some kind of special wisdom the rest of us plebes don't." Ryan smirks, then continues, "I don't think Tim's any kind of security risk. Of the pair, I'd worry about Cassie. She mentioned she found out some new intel while she was with the terrorists."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

"It wasn't the info you were going after, it was how you went about it," Anika says.  "You told him not to tell anybody and asked SARAH if your conversation was private.  That lead to Timothy getting into an arguement with SARAH, which led to her telling us about it, which brings us here."

"And, really I think it's pointless trying to say something here and try to keep it a secret.  Between SARAH's recordings and our spy problem, everything we say and do here is known by the UNJE and probably Overseer and Red Witch, too, and who knows who else.  So the only people you're actually keeping it a secret from is us, your teammates."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2006)

"If I had just remembered to ask SARAH directly," Ryan mutters, shaking his head. "Well if the spy or spies didn't know, now they have a much better chance of figuring some things out. And I don't see why I need to inform you of every little thing I might be doing, Anika. I'm pretty sure that this little thing is not the only secret between us." 

_The real question is...why the hell do you care so much? If Tim is the threat, why not harass him?_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm, um, sorry Mark. For the future, though, next time I ask a question like that, you should probably tell me it's none of my business."




Mark shrugged, suddenly embarassed. _I really need to just shut up and let Anika do the talking. This sucks. What the hell was I thinking? Yes, ok, so it was going to come out eventually and be a big PR thing and yes I wanted to tell Legacy first... Future reference: telling Ryan anything is pointless._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Nothing signfigant though Jun Min." Cassie says with a bit of regret. "I was made for a purpose, by someone as cruel and focused as Cardinal, but..most likely for more powerful. I fear that there might be another person working behind the scenes." She sits down with a sigh. "Perhaps even another Eternal."



“I think that is very significant,” Jun Min replies, “if a being like that is behind your creation… origins…  or I am not sure how to put that; then we are definitely dealing with something big here.  Why do you believe an Eternal may be involved?”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "If I had just remembered to ask SARAH directly," Ryan mutters, shaking his head. "Well if the spy or spies didn't know, now they have a much better chance of figuring some things out. And I don't see why I need to inform you of every little thing I might be doing, Anika. I'm pretty sure that this little thing is not the only secret between us."




Anika shakes her head.  "That's not the point.  You didn't need to tell me, and you can have all the secrets you want.  Look, we just wanted to know why the secrecy, okay?  While it was suspicous looking, I figured you had good reason for it.  But I really don't even care anymore.  Sorry for the intrusion."  She says the last part more to Tina than Ryan before turning and leaving.
_
Assuming Mark leaves with her:_

Anika walks a little way down the hall before stopping and turning to Mark.  "What in the world was that?  Mark, you've been acting really strange lately.  First, I find you drug-crazed and treating Star like garbage.  I confront you with it, and you completely deny it, even though a blind person could see it.  Then you go see Jun Min and eveything is all of a sudden okay?  And now you blurt it all out to Ryan and Tina like it was what you ate for supper yesterday.  What's going on?" Anika asks, maybe too forcefully, letting out the frustration built up from talking with Ryan.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I think that is very significant,” Jun Min replies, “if a being like that is behind your creation… origins…  or I am not sure how to put that; then we are definitely dealing with something big here.  Why do you believe an Eternal may be involved?”




"Did that feel like an Elite in my mindscape? I know if I'm Hope.. then whoever brought me back is looking to through the Overseer of balance.. or the person who killed her." Cassie says as she pours Jun Min a glass of water. "You are a very potent telepath."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Did that feel like an Elite in my mindscape? I know if I'm Hope.. then whoever brought me back is looking to through the Overseer of balance.. or the person who killed her." Cassie says as she pours Jun Min a glass of water. "You are a very potent telepath."



 Jun min nods, "I am not as potent as that entity... not even close.  I felt like a rag doll in _her_ grip... I am honestly a little afraid... but at least we are okay."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika walks a little way down the hall before stopping and turning to Mark.  "What in the world was that?  Mark, you've been acting really strange lately.  First, I find you drug-crazed and treating Star like garbage.  I confront you with it, and you completely deny it, even though a blind person could see it.  Then you go see Jun Min and eveything is all of a sudden okay?  And now you blurt it all out to Ryan and Tina like it was what you ate for supper yesterday.  What's going on?" Anika asks, maybe too forcefully, letting out the frustration built up from talking with Ryan.




"I thought I was making a point with Ryan, or showing trust, or something. Besides, everyone is going to know eventually," Mark sighed. "Paragon's going to make a big thing about it. I'll do a program and some commercials about it. I don't know when we're doing it yet because it's been like two days but everyone is going to know and I meant to tell Legacy first because you guys shouldn't have to hear that from the news. I guess it just seemed like the time to do it."

"But it was stupid and it didn't work. Anyway, I'm fine now."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun min nods, "I am not as potent as that entity... not even close.  I felt like a rag doll in _her_ grip... I am honestly a little afraid... but at least we are okay."





"I don't know what to do. She tried to split me in twaim, make me the creature she wanted. My desires and decisions mean nothing to her." Looks back out the window. "We won't be doing that again, I think I could learn from it, but I won't be risking your or anyone else's life."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2006)

Expecting a different sort of retort, Anika realizes she's no longer talking to Ryan.  "Sorry, I know it's not the easiest thing to talk about.  It took a lot of guts for you say it.  I'm just glad you're feeling better...but you looked pretty bad yesterday, then, boom, you show up ready to lead the team to get Kelly and Cassie.  What exactly did Jun Min do?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I don't know what to do. She tried to split me in twaim, make me the creature she wanted. My desires and decisions mean nothing to her." Looks back out the window. "We won't be doing that again, I think I could learn from it, but I won't be risking your or anyone else's life."



Jun Min listens with a curt nod, “Well we survived, and you learned something which is better then anything.  Even if it isn’t exactly what you wanted to know, every bit of knowledge puts you closer to the truth.  But the ultimate truth I believe is that we define who we are.  No one can tell you who you are Cassie, but you.  Remember that this search to find out where you come from, should not define who you are now, because you are who you need to be at this point in time.”

Jun Min removes her glasses and rubs her forehead, “I guess I am just saying that in the end you will define what you want to do.  Your past whatever it may be won’t change the Cassie we know and love right now, you keep looking for someone to tell you the answers; that isn’t how you define yourself.  You define who are, no one else can do that, Eternal or not.”

She lays her head back, “I am just going to pass out right here for awhile.”

*Ryan*

Tina smirks at Ryan as the two leave, “You know what… I am feeling a little tired, I guess we can continue our conversation tomorrow okay?” She kisses his lips briefly, “See you in the morning.”

_Others can finish things up and move into the next day…_

*The Next Day…*

Another day of classes, something of normalcy, but still the Legacy teens know that they have a big operation to handle sooner then later.  It makes classes somewhat difficult, but then again, it may make class a welcome distraction for others to keep their minds occupied.

But there is one good thing, no physical or power training today in lieu of specialty training for the Legacy students.  They are to report to the Training Facility right away in uniform and be ready for an intense workout and planning session.

The rest of the students have the afternoon to themselves.  Even more significant Mr. Kincaid is taking the students downtown for an afternoon trip for those that want to get off the campus for awhile, with some directed supervision.  Anyone interested is to meet in the Garage right after the classes.  Sadly the Legacy students will be busy with training to take advantage of getting off-campus.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Expecting a different sort of retort, Anika realizes she's no longer talking to Ryan.  "Sorry, I know it's not the easiest thing to talk about.  It took a lot of guts for you say it.  I'm just glad you're feeling better...but you looked pretty bad yesterday, then, boom, you show up ready to lead the team to get Kelly and Cassie.  What exactly did Jun Min do?"





Mark realized he'd caught some of her aggrivation at Ryan and let it pass, "She, uh, turned off my wanting to get high. It's not going to last, but for right now I'm ok."

The next day Mark emailed his apologies to Roland and looked forward to the special Legacy training and arrived early for it, uniformed and set to go.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Cassie figets as she comes up to the work session, feeling a bit unconfortable with the uniform. Too many unanswered questions not enough answers. Then there was Ryan, he got her gut boiling with his hypocacy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie figets as she comes up to the work session, feeling a bit unconfortable with the uniform. Too many unanswered questions not enough answers. Then there was Ryan, he got her gut boiling with his hypocacy.



 One of the security personnel stop Cassie at the door as she is about to enter, “I am sorry Ms. Prophet but for the time being the UNJE would like you to take a break from your Legacy duties for the time being, with everything that has happened we do not think it would be safe to put you into any stressful situations for the time being.”

The staff member does his best to be pleasant, “I apologize for the inconvenience, but you are more then welcome and encouraged to join the students leaving campus for the afternoon trip; or just enjoy the afternoon off.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> One of the security personnel stop Cassie at the door as she is about to enter, “I am sorry Ms. Prophet but for the time being the UNJE would like you to take a break from your Legacy duties for the time being, with everything that has happened we do not think it would be safe to put you into any stressful situations for the time being.”
> 
> The staff member does his best to be pleasant, “I apologize for the inconvenience, but you are more then welcome and encouraged to join the students leaving campus for the afternoon trip; or just enjoy the afternoon off.”




"So I'm suspended?" Cassie says as she turns and walks away. "Well time to see if he will talk to me."

She walks around the corner and paused. "SARAH.. can I get an appoiment with Paragon?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "So I'm suspended?" Cassie says as she turns and walks away. "Well time to see if he will talk to me."



The staff member gives a smile, "Just a break, miss, not a suspension."


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She walks around the corner and paused. "SARAH.. can I get an appoiment with Paragon?"



SARAH replies, “Paragon is in his office, he should be heading to the Training Facility shortly.  Shall I message him for you?”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2006)

Before getting to the training session, Anika made sure to find Sami.  Walking down the hallway wiht him in her black and blue uniform, she tells him, "Sorry, I haven't been around much.  The last couple days have been busy.  Tomorrow will be busier, I'm sure.  So, you heading out with the others this afternoon?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Before getting to the training session, Anika made sure to find Sami.  Walking down the hallway wiht him in her black and blue uniform, she tells him, "Sorry, I haven't been around much.  The last couple days have been busy.  Tomorrow will be busier, I'm sure.  So, you heading out with the others this afternoon?"



 Sami nods, “Yeah, I think it will be nice to get out of these halls for awhile, see the outside world, and maybe indulge in a little shopping.  I know you have a busy job Ani,” he shrugs, “I try to stay busy as well, and I try not to worry much.”

He waves her off, “I will be fine, don’t worry about me, you have an important thing to do, right?  I can take care of myself, well  as long as demons, elites, or gods don’t try and kidnap me; or worse,” he jokes.  “But really, I will be fine,” he kisses her forehead, “don’t worry, and focus on your important mission okay?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The staff member gives a smile, "Just a break, miss, not a suspension."
> 
> SARAH replies, “Paragon is in his office, he should be heading to the Training Facility shortly.  Shall I message him for you?”





"Please." Cassie says firmly with a grim look on her face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Please." Cassie says firmly with a grim look on her face.



 SARAH replies immediately, “He will see you, Cassie.”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2006)

Anika did her best to not look worried.  "Just make sure you stick with a group, okay?  Wish I could go with you, but duty calls, so have enough fun for both of us.  See you at dinner," she says with a smile.

She then makes her way to the Training Facility.  "Hi, Mark."  She did her best to look neutral.  What he said Jun Min did to him rubbed her the wrong way.  _"Is it really so bad?"_ she thought.  He let her do it, and as long as it had no adverse effects, it wasn't really a big deal.  It still bugged her though.  All she knew was that she was in control of her life and didn't need part of her brain neutered.

"So, ready to see what Gadget's cooked up for us?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies immediately, “He will see you, Cassie.”





"Thank you SARAH." Cassie says. "Will he be meeting me in his office?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Thank you SARAH." Cassie says. "Will he be meeting me in his office?"



Paragon drops from the sky, “Why don’t we just take a walk and chat, Cassie?” he says dressed in casual wear, “I get tired of sitting in that office all day, and a little time outside could do us some good.  There are several nature walks around the campus.”

“So what did you want to talk about?” Paragon asks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2006)

*That Night*

Ryan said his goodbyes to Tina, then returned to his room. _Damn them all,_ he cursed bitterly, looking up at his ceiling. _I didn't need to tell them, they say, but apparently I'm supposed to. I wonder how much classified UNJE data they know that I do not. Hell, they could easily know everything I've learned from Bishop and Mrs. Mitchell. Unlikely, maybe, but I'd be willing to bet that they have some classified data that I can't see._

_At least Tina likes me. Although things would have gone much better if we had not been interrupted by an interrogation directed at the wrong person._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2006)

*The Next Day*

Ryan meets the others dressed in his Legacy uniform, no longer exhibiting his customary luminescent aura. He jogs up to the location, then starts doing some mild stretching. "So, who else is ready to kick some ass," he asks with a smile. Ryan will also check to see who else managed to make the team other than Tina, as well as for the presence of James the sickly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon drops from the sky, “Why don’t we just take a walk and chat, Cassie?” he says dressed in casual wear, “I get tired of sitting in that office all day, and a little time outside could do us some good.  There are several nature walks around the campus.”
> 
> “So what did you want to talk about?” Paragon asks.




"Why have I been put on the sick list?" Cassie says firmly.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2006)

Gilden had probably been right and Karen really wasn't looking forward to that day, hoping it was still far away.

*The next day*

Karen'd spent most of the night finishing a few assigments for school and doing some sewing to patch up her clothes. Aiding Mr. Kincaid with classes helped to distract her further from the coming battle with Genocide. She spent lunch with Kal before heading for the training room, in the new uniform she'd finally petitioned the school for, not entirely sure if she was supposed to be there and maybe even hoping she wasn't so she could go to town.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Why have I been put on the sick list?" Cassie says firmly.



Paragon nods, “Well I would not say you are on the sick list but your most recent stunt had some consequences Cassie.   I am sorry that you may think it is unfair, it is not meant to be unfair, but just some time for you to relax, perhaps figure out what it is you want; besides you were quite adamant on leaving the institute just a few days ago upon your return.  For those varying reasons it was decided that perhaps some time away from Legacy would do you some good.”

“If you decide to stay I am sure that we will integrate you back into the team, but for right now it is in your best interest to take it easy.  You have been through several ordeals, and it would be criminal love, to put you back out there… bloody criminal,” Paragon adds as he walks with Cassie.

*Karen*

A UNJE staff member greets Karen, “Good afternoon Miss Tilly, I apologize for the inconvenience but this session is for official Legacy members only.  The new team UNJE Liaison has decided that this session will be for Legacy members only, I hope you understand?”

Kal floats down from the sky with a smirk, “He said the same thing to me, and I guess we will catch up with them later.  So you want to go downtown with Mr. Kincaid, they turned away Cassie too but I saw her walk off with Paragon.  I guess Aya is on Legacy because they let her in, just fine.”

The staff member smiles, “Thank you both for understanding.”

*Inside the Facility*

Ryan enters the room to find Anika and Mark already there; along with Star, Aya, and Tina.  Aya has a black body suit with a bright red jacket over the suit for a splash of color.  While Tina’s suit is more of a two piece baring her muscled midriff, and showing off her toned yet curvy frame.  She stretches her neck as she leans against the wall.

After Ryan enters, Kiyana and James enter, although James looks a little rough, he seems well.  He waves to his friends and grabs a seat while Kiyana takes a moment to greet her friends and then sits next to James.  James puts on some shades and leans his head back to relax.

The large room was comfortable and had several chairs a large table and several monitors on the wall.  It was slightly antiseptic and minimalist in interior design, but roomy and spacious.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon nods, “Well I would not say you are on the sick list but your most recent stunt had some consequences Cassie.   I am sorry that you may think it is unfair, it is not meant to be unfair, but just some time for you to relax, perhaps figure out what it is you want; besides you were quite adamant on leaving the institute just a few days ago upon your return.  For those varying reasons it was decided that perhaps some time away from Legacy would do you some good.”
> 
> “If you decide to stay I am sure that we will integrate you back into the team, but for right now it is in your best interest to take it easy.  You have been through several ordeals, and it would be criminal love, to put you back out there… bloody criminal,” Paragon adds as he walks with Cassie.





"Actually it is not the actions of the team that made me leave. It was the fact that we are being used as an instrument of policy that goes counter to the mandates of the association we are representing, the UN." Cassie says as she walks with him. "I have, in the last few days, established to everyone's satisfaction that my presence in the final battle with Overseer is somehow pivotal to our success." 

Cassie pauses as she looks to him. "That would seem to indicate that your assessment is erronous and that in fact given my tenure on the team has been either as an uplanned addition or as a reservist, that I should be in there working with them to hone my skills with them. Not... earning 'down time' no one else is getting or needs. We've all had stress put upon us in the last few months. I, given whichever origin you buy into, was built for combat and to be brutally honest it is the one situation I typically feel most at ease in."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Actually it is not the actions of the team that made me leave. It was the fact that we are being used as an instrument of policy that goes counter to the mandates of the association we are representing, the UN." Cassie says as she walks with him. "I have, in the last few days, established to everyone's satisfaction that my presence in the final battle with Overseer is somehow pivotal to our success."



Paragon nods listening.


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie pauses as she looks to him. "That would seem to indicate that your assessment is erronous and that in fact given my tenure on the team has been either as an uplanned addition or as a reservist, that I should be in there working with them to hone my skills with them. Not... earning 'down time' no one else is getting or needs. We've all had stress put upon us in the last few months. I, given whichever origin you buy into, was built for combat and to be brutally honest it is the one situation I typically feel most at ease in."



“Erroneous is a strong word Cassie, my assessment is that you have the possibility to be a potentially vital member of Legacy, but before that can happen we, the UNJE, has to know that we can depend on you to not do rash things like run away.  That put you and the lives of your fellow classmates in danger,” Paragon replies.

“This isn’t a decision that is up for debate at this point, it is a tough one to make but for right now it is the best one for the team, and for you; even if you don’t recognize that.  To be brutally honest as you said, you made it quite clear that you had no intentions of staying; you made that point obvious.  I agreed and said the door is always open for you, if you want to help Legacy then you will have to earn that right to do so.  Now I know this isn’t what you want to hear Cassie, but this is the best choice for all parties involved,” the elite explains.

“I would like for you to stay, the staff and your friends as well also agree with my sentiment,” Paragon adds in a calm soothing tone, “you are apart of this family, and I know you want to use your gifts for the betterment of others.  But I also have a responsibility to make sure that you understand that your actions have consequences, it is a tough call but it is one that I must support.  This is not a punishment Cassie; it is a chance for you to decide what it is that you want from the UNJE, yourself, and more importantly your future.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon nods listening.
> 
> “Erroneous is a strong word Cassie, my assessment is that you have the possibility to be a potentially vital member of Legacy, but before that can happen we, the UNJE, has to know that we can depend on you to not do rash things like run away.  That put you and the lives of your fellow classmates in danger,” Paragon replies.
> 
> ...





"I never disagreed with the intent of the team sir." Cassie says. "Ryan seems to think that was my issues with it. It's not. I came to the institute because of your stand on issues and intergration. I speak up to show that I have concerns and I DO want to do changes within the system. I do not agree with the methods of the Pantheon, it's.. just that since I spoke up against registration it seems that some folks have taken me to task. Isolating me merely puts more distance between me and them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I never disagreed with the intent of the team sir." Cassie says. "Ryan seems to think that was my issues with it. It's not. I came to the institute because of your stand on issues and intergration. I speak up to show that I have concerns and I DO want to do changes within the system. I do not agree with the methods of the Pantheon, it's.. just that since I spoke up against registration it seems that some folks have taken me to task. Isolating me merely puts more distance between me and them."



“Well to assuage your fears, this has nothing to do with your thoughts, or opinions on the political issues of the UNJE.  I read your site regularly actually; it is refreshing to see someone take a stand for what they believe in.  I understand your concern Cassie, but the decision has been made, and if folks are giving you problems with your site then you let me know who they are, we don’t suppress any ideas around here.  Registration is a hot issue, it isn’t something that I find comforting but in the name of security it had to be done.  Even the new proposed voluntary elite registration bill in the United States is meeting stiff opposition,” Paragon replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well to assuage your fears, this has nothing to do with your thoughts, or opinions on the political issues of the UNJE.  I read your site regularly actually; it is refreshing to see someone take a stand for what they believe in.  I understand your concern Cassie, but the decision has been made, and if folks are giving you problems with your site then you let me know who they are, we don’t suppress any ideas around here.  Registration is a hot issue, it isn’t something that I find comforting but in the name of security it had to be done.  Even the new proposed voluntary elite registration bill in the United States is meeting stiff opposition,” Paragon replies.




"That is just it sir, you don't register people because they live." Cassie says. "Your own early speeches were big into intergration, registration puts up a wall between elites and everyone else."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "That is just it sir, you don't register people because they live." Cassie says. "Your own early speeches were big into intergration, registration puts up a wall between elites and everyone else."



 "You have a social security number right?" Paragon replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You have a social security number right?" Paragon replies.





"It's not the same thing.. and you know it." Cassie says grumpily. "the Social Security number is applied to everyone."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "It's not the same thing.. and you know it." Cassie says grumpily. "the Social Security number is applied to everyone."



He smiles, "You are correct, and I agree we should not make special allowances for elites but elite powers are dangerous in the wrong hands and not everyone is like you and me.  Not everyone uses their abilities, their gifts for the right reasons.  For the security of everyone, elite and baseline we have to know who is capable of great destruction and who isn't."

"I know it is hard to believe but there is no evil intent behind registration besides Security, being an American I am sure you can understand the extreme measures your own country has taken in the name of security," he adds.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2006)

*Last Night*

Gilden returns to his dorm, sends some time doing some research on the Ebon Thorn before going to sleep.

*The Next day*

Gilden stands infront of the mirror in his dorm room and sighs slightly. He really liked his old uniform better then the Legacy one, it wasn't as snug, perhaps if he wore his cloak it wouldn't be as bad....

... he approaches the training room, his cloak wrapped around his body but he kept the hood down. Once he get in he will greet whoever is there.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2006)

"Alright, everybody's here.  In case you haven't heard, we have some new members.  Gilden, Star, Tina and Aya, welcome aboard," Anika says to assembeled group.  "Gadget is also now officially a member, but she'll be doing her, still very important, job more behind-the-scenes during our missions and training sessions."

She takes a seat and looks to Mark.  She could say more, but he was the leader, and she didn't want to undermine his authority.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He smiles, "You are correct, and I agree we should not make special allowances for elites but elite powers are dangerous in the wrong hands and not everyone is like you and me.  Not everyone uses their abilities, their gifts for the right reasons.  For the security of everyone, elite and baseline we have to know who is capable of great destruction and who isn't."
> 
> "I know it is hard to believe but there is no evil intent behind registration besides Security, being an American I am sure you can understand the extreme measures your own country has taken in the name of security," he adds.





"It's not a long step from a registration card to a symbol on your chest or a tattoo on your wrist." Cassie says. "That doesn't cover what I came to you for though. I have to be part of the team, to learn how to fight WITH them if I'm to do my part in the coming battle. Sidelining me because of my actions of the last few days, before I found that out, or my thoughts and concerns will do no good for us."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> A UNJE staff member greets Karen, “Good afternoon Miss Tilly, I apologize for the inconvenience but this session is for official Legacy members only.  The new team UNJE Liaison has decided that this session will be for Legacy members only, I hope you understand?”
> 
> ...




"Uhm...okay, thank you," Karen replies to the staff member, she kisses Kal's cheek when he floats down next to her, "I guess so, I hope this isn't the exercise we discussed last night. It'd be silly not to get everyone involved right?" she shrugs, "I'd love to go downtown. I was kinda hoping I didn't have to be here," she grins at him.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She takes a seat and looks to Mark.  She could say more, but he was the leader, and she didn't want to undermine his authority.




"Looking good, guys," Mark said to the new members. "We're here for special training, but they didn't tell us any more than they did you. I guess that means they want us going in blind, but we've done that before. So we'll do fine. Maybe we can even get it done early and hit town for a while."

"So, uh, let's go kick ass."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Looking good, guys," Mark said to the new members. "We're here for special training, but they didn't tell us any more than they did you. I guess that means they want us going in blind, but we've done that before. So we'll do fine. Maybe we can even get it done early and hit town for a while."
> 
> "So, uh, let's go kick ass."



 The familiar sound of a cane tapping on the clean floor fills the silence, “Agreed there will be much ass kicking,” Mr. McCallister says walking in the door.  He takes a moment to look at the members of Legacy, “Today’s training session is a team building exercise.  With a focus on taking down Genocide, I am aware that you have a few friends that are not here that want to cowboy up and join; but I am more concerned with this group right here operating as a team.”

“Mark and Anika are your team leaders in the field, I will be the overall authority for the team.  Some of you know me, some of you do not.  All I ask of you is that you trust my judgment, and trust your leadership to do the right thing, if they don’t I will handle them.  For the new people, my name is Mr. McCallister, are there any questions before we get down to _ass kicking_?” the stern elite asks.

*Cassie*

Paragon nods, “I understand, but the decision stands, you will have your chance, but for right now, at this point in time, given your past conduct, you are to be blunt in the eyes of the UNJE, a liability.  That is the long and short of it love, I hate to put it to you that way, but that is the decision of the UNJE Oversight Council.  You will have to accept that you are sidelined for this mission, Cassie,” Paragon replies.

“I am sorry, my hands are tied on this,” putting a comforting hand on her shoulder, “I know how sincere you how, but the UNJE needs to see that sincerity.  I have no doubts that you will be in there training alongside the others in no time.”

*Karen*

Kal shrugs, “Hey I think you need a break away from all this doom and gloom then you do some training session.  Give you a chance to remember what you are fighting for.”

Sami approaches the duo, “Hey are you two going into town?”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal shrugs, “Hey I think you need a break away from all this doom and gloom then you do some training session.  Give you a chance to remember what you are fighting for.”
> 
> Sami approaches the duo, “Hey are you two going into town?”




"You're probably right, I do need some new clothes," Karen smirks, "I think I've run out off stuff that hasn't seen needle and thread... Oh hey Sami," the ruby teen greets him with a smile, "Yeah I was just gonna get changed and we'll be ready to go."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You're probably right, I do need some new clothes," Karen smirks, "I think I've run out off stuff that hasn't seen needle and thread... Oh hey Sami," the ruby teen greets him with a smile, "Yeah I was just gonna get changed and we'll be ready to go."



 Sami nods, "Well then see you at the garage, you can help me pick out a gift for Anika, okay?"

Kal grins, "Nice kid, meet you at the garage, okay?"  Kal gives her a kiss and then flies off.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Paragon nods, “I understand, but the decision stands, you will have your chance, but for right now, at this point in time, given your past conduct, you are to be blunt in the eyes of the UNJE, a liability.  That is the long and short of it love, I hate to put it to you that way, but that is the decision of the UNJE Oversight Council.  You will have to accept that you are sidelined for this mission, Cassie,” Paragon replies.
> 
> “I am sorry, my hands are tied on this,” putting a comforting hand on her shoulder, “I know how sincere you how, but the UNJE needs to see that sincerity.  I have no doubts that you will be in there training alongside the others in no time.”




"Tell me anytime in the field that my actions as a member of the team, that I have not followed SOP, stood by my freinds or done what the UNJE would say was the right thing. It was why I was being led around in circles that I decided to leave and look for my own answers, particularly since the UNJE has failed to follow up with their side of the deal."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Tell me anytime in the field that my actions as a member of the team, that I have not followed SOP, stood by my freinds or done what the UNJE would say was the right thing. It was why I was being led around in circles that I decided to leave and look for my own answers, particularly since the UNJE has failed to follow up with their side of the deal."



 "I am not going to argue this with you Cassie.  We did what we could, but how can we search for information that at first did not even exist yet?  And given your origins that is highly unfair to say that we did not try," Paragon replies.

"The decision stands," he shrugs, "don't attack my people and say they have not helped you because Jun Min has bent over backwards for you on any number of occasions.  Your origins are unique and beyond the scope of conventional investigation; you have to realize that," Paragon retorts.

The elite sighs, "Accept the decision Cassie, that is all I can say."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I am not going to argue this with you Cassie.  We did what we could, but how can we search for information that at first did not even exist yet?  And given your origins that is highly unfair to say that we did not try," Paragon replies.
> 
> "The decision stands," he shrugs, "don't attack my people and say they have not helped you because Jun Min has bent over backwards for you on any number of occasions.  Your origins are unique and beyond the scope of conventional investigation; you have to realize that," Paragon retorts.
> 
> The elite sighs, "Accept the decision Cassie, that is all I can say."




"I'm a teenager sir, it is my understanding as a coure of action we're supposed to be annoying precousious and trying." Cassie says. "And I refer to the wall of indifferent when I asked. You don't have to tell me of the lengths Jun Min went to give me aid, I know how much she's risked."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

*Cassie*

Paragon nods, "Of course it is, but that does make your position any more correct.  But I think we have beat that subject to death at this juncture."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Paragon nods, "Of course it is, but that does make your position any more correct.  But I think we have beat that subject to death at this juncture."





"Well you cna tell the board that it's tactically unsound to isolate me at this juncture, and in my opionion.. petty. We need to work on our team work skills as much as possible." Cassie says, then turns and walks away, strangely angry at this turn of events. Till she considered  the irony, a weapon not allowed to fight.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well you cna tell the board that it's tactically unsound to isolate me at this juncture, and in my opionion.. petty. We need to work on our team work skills as much as possible." Cassie says, then turns and walks away, strangely angry at this turn of events. Till she considered  the irony, a weapon not allowed to fight.



 "Noted," he flies off, "Have a good day Cassie."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2006)

Kelly had spent the night curled up in the quad with a guitar and a notebook strumming away, trying to get down on paper exactly how she felt about everything that had happened to her over the course of the past week.  It took her until dawn was truly breaking to get the melody and notes just right, but she was happy with the song, she just needed to get to well... her studio at home was totalled, and so was her equipment here at school, but the music department did have top of the line stuff.

The blonde singer just needed either some people to record the other parts, or just access to the music writer software.  It was really nifty and made song writing a breeze, you could write parts for any instrument and the software would put together all of the parts into the background for her singing, the only problem was that people improvised, they added life and their own flair to the music they were playing, and the software only played what was on the page without any real soul.  It was the difference between imitating a song and making the song yours.

When school started for the others, Kelly had gone to meet with the staff therapist.  She hadn't really known what to say...or where to start really.  Everything was ust a giant weight on her shoulders, while putting things into song had let her relax out some of the tension, it wasn't an easy thing to just talk about with someone she didn't know very well, on the other hand, she was used to sing to people she didn't know, and that did turn the trick.  The therapist was the first one to hear the song that had been the result of her feelings, or rather her numbness.



> Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
> When you fall everyone sins
> Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
> With the life held in your
> ...




The song was able to convey the girl's numbness, or rather her will to keep going and push everything to the back of her mind because it was the only thing that she knew how to do, and because there simply wasn't time to stop and totally breakdown.  It conveyed just how fragile her emotional state was, at least below the surface.

After the appointment the girl had gone to meet with the others that were going to be going after Genocide.  

**I hope no one is offended that I appropriate songs and just say that she wrote them, I just don't have a background in music to make up original music.**


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Noted," he flies off, "Have a good day Cassie."





"Yeah..whatever." She muttes as she walks away. "SARAH is Kelly well enough for visitors?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2006)

Ryan looks at Mr. McCallister, unable to keep himself from smiling. _Wow. I guess it's about time we had competent leadership again. I wonder what's going on, but I suppose I can find out afterwards. I'll even be able to heal that leg of his. Well, probably._

"It's nice to have you back, sir."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2006)

"I agree, it is good to see you again, sir.  I'm glad you accepted Paragon's offer take the lead on this mission," Anika says with a grin.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 28, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I agree, it is good to see you again, sir.  I'm glad you accepted Paragon's offer take the lead on this mission," Anika says with a grin.




"Likewise," Mark agreed. "I didn't think he could talk you into coming back and putting up with us again." Mark smiled. _And do you still want me to spy for you, or did you find someone else?_


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2006)

Gilden stands at the back taking in the newest "leader" of the Legacy team as well as watching the reaction from the rest of the students.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami nods, "Well then see you at the garage, you can help me pick out a gift for Anika, okay?"
> 
> Kal grins, "Nice kid, meet you at the garage, okay?"  Kal gives her a kiss and then flies off.




"Sounds like fun," Karen smiles at Sami, "Yeah he is. Okay, I won't be long."

*A little later*

Karen arrives at the garage, having exchanged her uniform for a pair of jeans with a red patch on the left knee and another one on her bum and a remarkably intact white blouse though even it shows some stitches at the shoulder if inspected closely, it's apparent the ruby teen has become quite adept with needle and thread.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 28, 2006)

He showed up at the Garage, his frustration from the previous day mostly forgotten. SARAH could only do what she was programmed to do. Besides, he'd acquired a large amount of useful data before she locked him out of the system.

He was dressed in a manner that was almost surprising for what everyone knew about him. He'd dressed for a relaxing day out, though he was carrying a computer bag at his side, which to a degree ruined the look of a teenager heading out on the town.

He nodded at the others who were already there, and tried to smile, but he didnt do too well of a job.

He grinned a bit at Karen, "Looking forward to something relaxing? I know I am."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

*Kelly*

The UNJE staff turns Kelly away telling her that this specific training session is just for the Legacy team, and that she has been put on administrative leave to recover from her recent ordeal.  They insist that she should take it easy.

*The Garage*

_Not to make Timothy seem cool, but his carrying of his computer with him, is actually pretty common among youths.  Most have some kind of wireless object that has access to the net, be it their cell phone, minicomputer, or even just a laptop; some clothing even has wireless capabilities built into it so that someone can always be connected… just to add my two cents._

Several students are already milling about at the gym, besides the Legacy students but they seem to have more important business to take care of at the moment.  Mr. Kincaid stands by a large bus trying to keep the students in line, but also enjoying a chance to see all the young people excited to do something besides sitting around the Institute.

Kal gestures to Tim, “Hey Tim,” the young god offers his hand, “how have you been?”

Sami wears a similar bag like Timothy, “I am so excited to get off campus!  This place is great, but one can have too much of a good thing.”

*The Training Facility*

“Thank you,” Mr. McCallister says in a neutral tone taking a seat.  He turns to Mark, “Mark I looked over your proposal for additional support from a few other students, I agree with your choices; with the exception of both Cassie and Kelly.  I am sure you can understand why, but if you want an explanation I can go into further detail after this session.”

Gadget’s voice sounds in the room, “Mr. McC, I got everything ready.”

Mr. McCallister groans slightly, “Thank you Gadget.  This afternoon you will be storming the Genocide Compound, I need everyone at the top of their game for this.  Unlike your normal training sessions this one will hurt, you won’t die, but anything up to that is fair game.  You might think it harsh, but Genocide won’t be playing tag with you, he will try and kill you, he will fight dirty, and he will fight to win.”

“Now I understand your intent is to capture him, but if that plan starts to fall apart you will have to be prepared to put him down permanently.  This is not a decision to be made lightly, only Mark can make that call, then Anika.  If neither is up then the mission has already gone south, and it will be in your best interests to retreat,” the stern elite replies.

“Is that understood?”

*Cassie*

SARAH replies, even out here in the nature walk she can listen, “Kelly is up and about, she is currently at the training center; shall I message her?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Now I understand your intent is to capture him, but if that plan starts to fall apart you will have to be prepared to put him down permanently.  This is not a decision to be made lightly, only Mark can make that call, then Anika.  If neither is up then the mission has already gone south, and it will be in your best interests to retreat,” the stern elite replies.




Mark nodded, "Yes sir." _Guess it would have helped to plan how to do the capture first..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nodded, "Yes sir." _Guess it would have helped to plan how to do the capture first..._



 Mr. McCallister then asks, "So what is your plan?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister then asks, "So what is your plan?"




_Busted._ "So far, locate Genocide, isolate him, and knock him out. I'll take any goons he has. Anika, Gilden, can you guys find him before we go in? Maybe do something to keep him put or slow him down?" _He can read minds. He must have._ "James," _He doesn't look good..._ "You're on standby for extraction. Kiyana, you remember that thing you did where you sucked the water out of that one guy? If things go bad and we have to switch to killing Genocide, that should be your first move. Ryan, you're head-on with the big guy."

Mark thought he sounded like he knew what he was doing. It all made sense, so far.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2006)

Ryan shakes his head at Gadget's voice, hiding a smile.  _He's not a fan of nicknames or convenient shortenings. Heh.

What? Only Mark or Anika can make the call to put down Genocide for good? Yeah, right. I'll do what I have to do. I wonder how we'll be simulating the potentially unknown capabilities of a creature that isn't even an Elite, along with an unknown number of henchmen who may also have strange powers. Wierd._

"You need info before you can make a plan. Why not have Gilden use his magic eye thing to scout out the location and find out where everybody is first?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Garage*
> 
> Several students are already milling about at the gym, besides the Legacy students but they seem to have more important business to take care of at the moment.  Mr. Kincaid stands by a large bus trying to keep the students in line, but also enjoying a chance to see all the young people excited to do something besides sitting around the Institute.
> 
> ...




"Hey Timothy, how are you?" Karen beams as she joins Kal and the others. She's probably one of the very few without any form of wireless communication device on her, though if she's lucky her cellphone is still in her pack where she left it last time, "It'll be great to finally get out again. It feels like we've been cooped up her since forever..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2006)

"Don't bother." Cassie says, feeling a bit of fury that the girl who had an arrest warrant the day before was trusted more than her. She headed to the gym. "Is there a room that is clear in the gym so that I can work out wihtout upseting/injuring someone?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Don't bother." Cassie says, feeling a bit of fury that the girl who had an arrest warrant the day before was trusted more than her. She headed to the gym. "Is there a room that is clear in the gym so that I can work out wihtout upseting/injuring someone?"



 SARAH replies, "The gym is empty, Cassie."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, "The gym is empty, Cassie."





Cassie sighs and heads to the gym  and changes into her gym clothes. She strats on the 'metagrade' punching back, starting with punches and moving up to a variety of moves. It is clear as she works out that is more than a llittle bit of anger involved as she hammers at it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2006)

"Yea, whatever." Kelly replies angrily.  As the blonde girl stalks away from the training facility a bolt of lightning explodes in midair followed by a long booming peal of thunder that rattled the windows of the school.  "Its not like its my soul they are going to be fighting for anything." she shouts, and its carried away in the howling wind that sprang up around her, followed closely by the beginning of heavy droplets of rain.

The girl strode rapidly along the garden path finding a visceral pleasure in her feet kicking at the ground with each step.  She hated this...it was stupid, she had more reason to want to beat Genocide then everyone else did, and they were keeping her from it just like McCallistar had done before he had run away, just like Paragon had done at Eden.  They didn't mind using her, but they kept her at arms length all the time, like she wasn't good enough for the real team, like she was some dirty little secret.  Thats all that reservists were, people that didn't get credit for what they did, or even paid, all she and the others got was used for their powers.  To the UN, Elites were just powers with personalities attached, not people who happened to have powers, even the students at the school.  They didn't think she was good enough for this, so they wouldn't even use her.

Kelly literally stormed into the Gym, the doors blowing forcefully open to admit her, and a second gesture blew them shut behind her to close out the storm.  She went directly to the closest punching bag and hit it as hard as she could, and kept hitting it steadly.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Now I understand your intent is to capture him, but if that plan starts to fall apart you will have to be prepared to put him down permanently.  This is not a decision to be made lightly, only Mark can make that call, then Anika.  If neither is up then the mission has already gone south, and it will be in your best interests to retreat,” the stern elite replies.
> 
> “Is that understood?”




"Mr. McCallister, I have to state the importance of keeping Genocide alive. His death is part of the Red Witch's long range plans on gaining increased power."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2006)

_"No Cassie or Kelly?  Yeah, I'd like to hear these reasons," _Anika thinks with a frown.

"At this point, we need to decide what's more important, stopping Genocide or keeping Red Witch from getting what she wants," Anika says.  "Obviously, doing both would be best, but..." her voice tails off in thought.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Mr. McCallister, I have to state the importance of keeping Genocide alive. His death is part of the Red Witch's long range plans on gaining increased power."



“I agree Gilden,” Mr. McCallister replies, “but I won’t be in the field with you, so I can’t make that call when the action starts.  Best case scenario is that you take him down without killing him, next would be killing him, worst case is that he kills you, perhaps all of you.”

“Alright well you have a skeleton for a plan; do you have any contingency plans ready?” the older elite adds.

Kiyana nods to Mark, “I can do that Mark.”

Tina groans, “Hey what if this whole thing is just a trap, what about that?  I know I am the rookie here, but this could all be a big setup to get at Ryan.”

Mr. McCallister says, “That’s why I asked for contingency plans.”

*The Gym*

_Kelly and Cassie are the only people at the gym._

*The Garage*

Mr. Kincaid speaks, “Alright settle down, just a few simple rules to cover before we get underway.  Once we get to town you will have about six hours of freedom; but I will stress that you will have to be back at the bus by 10:30 PM, alright don’t run late because I won’t be happy.  Now the other rule is that no one is to go anywhere alone, you will have at least one other person with you at all times.  Preferably two people, but you will go in groups of two, the larger the group the better.”

Sami grins, “Guess you guys are stuck with me,” he jokes.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2006)

"I don't think this was set up as a trap.  However, it is possible that Genocide now knows of our plans and might try to reverse the roles," Anika replies.

"Just to make sure, Gilden and I should do an advance recon of the area while invisible, just before the mission begins.  If they are wating for us, we can respond as needed.

"From our last encounter with Overseer, I doubt they will be trying to capture Ryan.  Overseer made it known that he's going to do that on his terms when he's ready, not when the opportunity invites itself.  There is a chance that this whole thing could be a setup to do just that, so that's why we should keep James in reserve.  He can pop in and pop back out with Ryan, or anybody else that appears to be a target of an ambush."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 29, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Just to make sure, Gilden and I should do an advance recon of the area while invisible, just before the mission begins.  If they are wating for us, we can respond as needed.




Mark nodded, "Let's do that"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2006)

Cassie steps out from the shielded area where the 'bricks' worked out and looks over at Kelly. "I see you're being snubbed to."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2006)

"It might not just be an attack on me, but on something else altogether. Note how the last group of bad guys drew us out to fight them while another group tried to kidnap Tim-slash-Sami. This means we should probably stay in contact with the Institute."

"Anika, no offense, but sneaking in by yourself is going to fail. You don't really have the ninja skills, and we could accomplish the same thing by having Gilden use his magic crystal ball vision thing to map out the place before we attack. "


----------



## Mimic (Aug 29, 2006)

"Once we get there I could scry the area making sure it is not a trap as well as locate a suitable place to teleport into. Once there, Anika and I could scout invisibly, while the rest of the team get into postion. When everyone is ready, we strike. Of course the plan and how we respond will change depending on what we find when we get there."  He adds with a shrug.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2006)

"But what happens if there's someone there with decent hearing or the ability to penetrate your little illusions? Then you have two people stuck inside surrounded by enemies with no easy way to escape. That's not a good thing."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 29, 2006)

"Anika and I both know the dangers that we face, being discovered early is always a chance we take. Nor am I saying that we should go in so deep that the rest of the party couldn't come to either of our aid. Besides," he says folding his arms across his chest, "neither one of us is lacking in the means to defend themselves."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie steps out from the shielded area where the 'bricks' worked out and looks over at Kelly. "I see you're being snubbed to."




Kelly gives the bag she had been punching a viscious knee that would be about groin level on Paragon.  "Yea, they don't think I should be there.  The guy said they made me inactive or something for the time being, like this whole thing doesn't affect me.  Its my fault that they are doing this...I mean yea, they want to get Genocide, but everything is so complicated because of me, and now they wont even let me do anything.  They just use us when its convenient."

"Even my mom and Bishop want me to sit and wait.  Legion killed my father, and right now hes controlling my family's company through my grandma and grandfathers, and just like Paragon wants me to do with Genocide, she wants me to do with him.  I can't just sit and do nothing while everything is happening around me, I'll burst."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2006)

"I appreciate the concern, Ryan, but Gilden is right," Anika adds.  "A recon will be faster and more thorough than a scry.  Not to mention my ability to see through illusions and invisibility.  If they are setting a trap for us, chances are it might come in useful.  We can both fly if we need to escape, and James can come in to get us out or bring you guys in if things really get bad, too.  We'll keep in touch with here while we recon."

"Odds are, they won't be expecting anything and I won't need to use my 'weak ninja skills' anyway," she finishes, making a somewhat childish facial expression at Ryan in jest.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I appreciate the concern, Ryan, but Gilden is right," Anika adds.  "A recon will be faster and more thorough than a scry.  Not to mention my ability to see through illusions and invisibility.  If they are setting a trap for us, chances are it might come in useful.  We can both fly if we need to escape, and James can come in to get us out or bring you guys in if things really get bad, too.  We'll keep in touch with here while we recon."





Mark nodded his agreement, "We'll go with both of you doing a quick scout before we go in."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly gives the bag she had been punching a viscious knee that would be about groin level on Paragon.  "Yea, they don't think I should be there.  The guy said they made me inactive or something for the time being, like this whole thing doesn't affect me.  Its my fault that they are doing this...I mean yea, they want to get Genocide, but everything is so complicated because of me, and now they wont even let me do anything.  They just use us when its convenient."
> 
> "Even my mom and Bishop want me to sit and wait.  Legion killed my father, and right now hes controlling my family's company through my grandma and grandfathers, and just like Paragon wants me to do with Genocide, she wants me to do with him.  I can't just sit and do nothing while everything is happening around me, I'll burst."





"Seems to me that it would be prudent to have us in there to discuss tactics and team work, of course we both clash with Ryan." Cassie says as she walks up. "I doubt they want me in the group, given my comments int eh past, but I don't understand it. They know my role if vital. Be I a reincarnatin or a paradox, I HAVE to be there."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2006)

"I don't know why they are doing this, but if they aren't letting us do this, do you think they'll even let us be part of that second group thats gonna be waiting outside for back up or whatever?" Kelly asks.

"I just want to do something, to be doing something... I'm gonna go talk to Tommy.  See if he can make more of those things that he used in Sanctuary to get Legion out of mom... if he can will you help me?  I know Legion isn't Genocide, but if we start our own party we get to be the ones that send out the invitations at least."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't know why they are doing this, but if they aren't letting us do this, do you think they'll even let us be part of that second group thats gonna be waiting outside for back up or whatever?" Kelly asks.
> 
> "I just want to do something, to be doing something... I'm gonna go talk to Tommy.  See if he can make more of those things that he used in Sanctuary to get Legion out of mom... if he can will you help me?  I know Legion isn't Genocide, but if we start our own party we get to be the ones that send out the invitations at least."




"Don't think I wouldn't help you out." Cassie says as she goes into splits and streches. "How are you feeling, you were in a bit of mess." Cassie asks as she finishes up some stretches.

"And I'm sure Tommy can think something. Maybe we could talk him into replace my Aerodyne and we can go out to town."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2006)

> "Don't think I wouldn't help you out." Cassie says as she goes into splits and streches. "How are you feeling, you were in a bit of mess." Cassie asks as she finishes up some stretches.
> 
> "And I'm sure Tommy can think something. Maybe we could talk him into replace my Aerodyne and we can go out to town."




"Thanks Cassie... I'm fine now...even if nothing else, the UNJE does have some good doctors, and Ryan, even if he hates to heal people."   Kelly tells the mysterious girl.

"We don't need to wait for an Aerodyne if you want to go out, I know there is a group of people going out to the mall.  If you don't want to do that I can just teleport us wherever we want to go...haven't tried it with a passenger, but if thats what you want to do, we can try it out."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We don't need to wait for an Aerodyne if you want to go out, I know there is a group of people going out to the mall.  If you don't want to do that I can just teleport us wherever we want to go...haven't tried it with a passenger, but if thats what you want to do, we can try it out."



“Oh wow, I figured you two would be waxing poetically about your plights,” a female voice calls out, “but really if you want something done, you need to do it yourself.  Who cares what the UNJE wants, they are a bunch of jerks with huge sticks up their ass, right sister?”

The girls see the speaker, a raven-haired Cassie working a bag with a black sports bra and loose workout pants.  The girl raises a brow, “Taking down Legion sounds like something I could flex my muscles on, so when are we going?”

*The UNJE Training Center*

Tina listens, “Alright I guess that works.”

James adds, “You got it Mark, the Traveler Express is ready for work.”

Mr. McCallister nods, “Alright, as far as this training session I want you focus on working together as a team.  It will be as realistic as we can make it, but obviously cannot prepare you for what you could possibly encounter on the actual mission.  Focus on working together and adapting to the situation.  When you are ready Mark, you guys can begin.”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> James adds, “You got it Mark, the Traveler Express is ready for work.”




Mark smiled. _He really looks awful. Well, he just has to use his power twice._



> Mr. McCallister nods, “Alright, as far as this training session I want you focus on working together as a team.  It will be as realistic as we can make it, but obviously cannot prepare you for what you could possibly encounter on the actual mission.  Focus on working together and adapting to the situation.  When you are ready Mark, you guys can begin.”




"Anything else, guys?" Mark asked his teammates.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2006)

Cassie blinks as she takes in her twin. "And I thought you were saying you were a part of my PERSONALITY." she says as she looks at her. "Not part of my peer group." she adds with a bit sarcastically.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie blinks as she takes in her twin. "And I thought you were saying you were a part of my PERSONALITY." she says as she looks at her. "Not part of my peer group." she adds with a bit sarcastically.



 “I got tired of just being a apart of you, I want my own life,” her double replies, “I want to exist, I mean if a screw up like you can get by then I can surely make a life for myself in this reality.  Besides I got bored being all cooped up in there… you opened the door… I am stepping out,” she finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2006)

"Fine, but you get to come up with your own name." Cassie says, pausing as she collects her wits. "Does this mean we have to resume our .. dispute sister?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Fine, but you get to come up with your own name." Cassie says, pausing as she collects her wits. "Does this mean we have to resume our .. dispute sister?"



 "Yeah because I really want to smear your ass all over this lovely gym," she rolls her eyes, "I think we can both pass on that.  I like the name Chance... so call me Chance."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Anything else, guys?" Mark asked his teammates.




"Nothing I can think of.  We don't want to overplan without a lot of info, anyway," Anika replies.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh wow, I figured you two would be waxing poetically about your plights,” a female voice calls out, “but really if you want something done, you need to do it yourself.  Who cares what the UNJE wants, they are a bunch of jerks with huge sticks up their ass, right sister?”
> 
> The girls see the speaker, a raven-haired Cassie working a bag with a black sports bra and loose workout pants.  The girl raises a brow, “Taking down Legion sounds like something I could flex my muscles on, so when are we going?”




Kelly blinks rapidly as she looks back and forth between the almost identicle Cassies.  The blonde stares dumbly for almost the entirety of their convesration, things going straight over her head.  "Umm...Cassie, so uh when did you find out you had a sister?  I mean I thought you had amnesia and stuff?  Did someone come forward and identify you?  Does she know your parents and everything?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blinks rapidly as she looks back and forth between the almost identicle Cassies.  The blonde stares dumbly for almost the entirety of their convesration, things going straight over her head.  "Umm...Cassie, so uh when did you find out you had a sister?  I mean I thought you had amnesia and stuff?  Did someone come forward and identify you?  Does she know your parents and everything?"





"To qoute from Heinland, 'Mother was a test tube, father was a knife'" Cassie say calmly. "She's.. my replacement if 'mother' was to believed."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 31, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Nothing I can think of.  We don't want to overplan without a lot of info, anyway," Anika replies.




"Then let's roll," Mark decides.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "To qoute from Heinland, 'Mother was a test tube, father was a knife'" Cassie say calmly. "She's.. my replacement if 'mother' was to believed."



 "Replacement?  I resent that statement sister," Chance replies, "I am just the possibility of what could have been if things had gone another way.  I am another step towards perfection... but perfection is overrated."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Garage*
> 
> Mr. Kincaid speaks, “Alright settle down, just a few simple rules to cover before we get underway.  Once we get to town you will have about six hours of freedom; but I will stress that you will have to be back at the bus by 10:30 PM, alright don’t run late because I won’t be happy.  Now the other rule is that no one is to go anywhere alone, you will have at least one other person with you at all times.  Preferably two people, but you will go in groups of two, the larger the group the better.”
> 
> Sami grins, “Guess you guys are stuck with me,” he jokes.




"I'm sure that won't be a problem, the more the merrier right?" Karen smiles at Sami. It was a bit of a let down but she didn't show it, she'd hoped to get some time with Kal for something romantic, dinner or a movie or some such, but safety came first especially at times like these, "Timothy would you like to come with us?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Then let's roll," Mark decides.




Gilden nods in agreement but says nothing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Replacement?  I resent that statement sister," Chance replies, "I am just the possibility of what could have been if things had gone another way.  I am another step towards perfection... but perfection is overrated."





"Neither of us are perfect..Chance, but I can get along with you if you're willing to accept me. I know we fougtht for the right to exist before. I just want to know.. do you think there is room for both of us?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Neither of us are perfect..Chance, but I can get along with you if you're willing to accept me. I know we fougtht for the right to exist before. I just want to know.. do you think there is room for both of us?"



 Chance grins, “You are so melodramatic, _if I can accept you_, we are sisters; even if I hate you I still love you, you idiot.  I only tried to kill you because I thought that was the only way I could exist… but I was wrong… so no hard feelings right?”

“It’s water under the bridge, we got bigger things to worry about now then an argument,” she shrugs, “Kelly relax, I know your head is about to explode, so just breathe.  I don’t know much more about Mother then Cassie does.”


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 31, 2006)

tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal gestures to Tim, “Hey Tim,” the young god offers his hand, “how have you been?”
> 
> Sami wears a similar bag like Timothy, “I am so excited to get off campus!  This place is great, but one can have too much of a good thing.”




He nodded a bit at that, "Hey Kal, keeping busy? True enough, Sami. It's kind of hard to really play with a good guitar on campus unless you use the stage for practice. Can't get much privacy there, which makes it hard."



			
				aenion said:
			
		

> "Hey Timothy, how are you?" Karen beams as she joins Kal and the others. She's probably one of the very few without any form of wireless communication device on her, though if she's lucky her cellphone is still in her pack where she left it last time, "It'll be great to finally get out again. It feels like we've been cooped up her since forever..."




Timothy shrugged, "Well enough I guess. Still adapting to the life here. Trying not to growl at everyone or retreat into a shell. Long story, don't ask. It's not all that easy."



			
				tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid speaks, “Alright settle down, just a few simple rules to cover before we get underway. Once we get to town you will have about six hours of freedom; but I will stress that you will have to be back at the bus by 10:30 PM, alright don’t run late because I won’t be happy. Now the other rule is that no one is to go anywhere alone, you will have at least one other person with you at all times. Preferably two people, but you will go in groups of two, the larger the group the better.”
> 
> Sami grins, “Guess you guys are stuck with me,” he jokes.




Timothy smirks, "Well, hopefully we wont' have another run-in with Elites like we did last time. It played havoc on my clothes, and I'd rather not have to explain to my guardian why I'm buying clothes all the time."



			
				aenion said:
			
		

> "I'm sure that won't be a problem, the more the merrier right?" Karen smiles at Sami. It was a bit of a let down but she didn't show it, she'd hoped to get some time with Kal for something romantic, dinner or a movie or some such, but safety came first especially at times like these, "Timothy would you like to come with us?"




He shrugged, "Why not. As long as we can hit a music store while we're out and about. My old guitar, while nice enough, seriously needs to be updated. Especially if I'm going to use it for the festival. That and a computer store, I need to see about getting more memory, and a larger hard drive."

He grinned a bit, "And no, its not because I've got pictures of scantily clad girls hogging all the space."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2006)

_I still see no reason to send two people into hostile territory alone, gambling on the enemy's inability to detect them. Just because they can't see you, doesn't mean they can't hear you. And there's a decent chance that they will have a guy who can see them. Anika could of course, Charlotte probably could; I know damn well that I could hear either of them sneaking around. Whatever, they want to go with their stupid plan._

Ryan shrugs, adding, "I've got nothing better to do."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He grinned a bit, "And no, its not because I've got pictures of scantily clad girls hogging all the space."



“Bummer,” Kal replies, “That is all I use mine for.”

Sami laughs, “Yeah, I think looking at some upgrades would be a good idea; well let’s get going before we get left behind.”  He walks towards the bus where the other students are already piling in.

Kal shrugs, “Ladies first.”

*The Training Facility*

Mr. McCallister nods to Mark, “Gadget they are ready to go.”

“Okay Mr. McC,” the stern elite glowers at the name, as her voice continues, “Alright well you guys head to the staging room.  Once there get suited up, and then take a seat in the new containment chambers.  Once the staff has you all good to go we can start the game… I mean mission.   Now once you are all loaded in I will run through the new safety protocols.”

The door to the Black Room Staging Area opens.  Gadget finishes, “By the way, you may incur some slight discomfort during the duration of the mission, but that is only because I have amped up the force feedback to somewhat unsafe levels…. But nothing life threatening.  Mr McC wants this to be as realistic as possible.”

“Discomfort?” Kiyana asks as she walks towards the door.

Aya shakes her head, “We are all going to die.”

Tina looks at Ryan, “I really hate this place.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2006)

"It could be worse Tina. We could have to do the exact same thing tomorrow...oh, wait. Nevermind. We will," Ryan remarks. "At least it will be totally indistinguishable from real life. So no cheat codes, and with luck no hacking."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance grins, “You are so melodramatic, _if I can accept you_, we are sisters; even if I hate you I still love you, you idiot.  I only tried to kill you because I thought that was the only way I could exist… but I was wrong… so no hard feelings right?”
> 
> “It’s water under the bridge, we got bigger things to worry about now then an argument,” she shrugs, “Kelly relax, I know your head is about to explode, so just breathe.  I don’t know much more about Mother then Cassie does.”





"It was a very convincign neck break remember?" Cassie says with a shrug. "We still got problems..like your identiy needing paper, and the inevitable trouble the administrators will give us over this. Want to start this now.. or do we keep it from them as much as we can?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "It was a very convincign neck break remember?" Cassie says with a shrug. "We still got problems..like your identiy needing paper, and the inevitable trouble the administrators will give us over this. Want to start this now.. or do we keep it from them as much as we can?"



 Chance shrugs, “Like I am about to subject myself to the Man, whatever.  Just because you are a slave to the UNJE does not mean I have to be, but I might need some fake paperwork.”

The raven-haired twin looks at Kelly, “Get your smart boy-toy to whip up some fake identification for me, you know cause we go way back and stuff?  Just in case I have to stick around this place while we figure out what to do next.”

“So we going to bust up Legion or what?” Chance adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shrugs, “Like I am about to subject myself to the Man, whatever.  Just because you are a slave to the UNJE does not mean I have to be, but I might need some fake paperwork.”
> 
> The raven-haired twin looks at Kelly, “Get your smart boy-toy to whip up some fake identification for me, you know cause we go way back and stuff?  Just in case I have to stick around this place while we figure out what to do next.”
> 
> “So we going to bust up Legion or what?” Chance adds.




"I think we'll need to find out how to find legion.. and get some more of Tommy's gizmo's." Cassie says with a moments thought. "And he's still got to replace my aerodyne, but that would help us to get to Legion. I do think Chance, that you don't properly respect the hazard that Legion poses."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2006)

"Oh god, I am soo lost, and that literary reference not so much on the helpful side, but if Cassie says your ok, then I guess your ok and thats all thats important."   Kelly told Chance smiling, still sounding slightly confused but willing to accept that.  "Well, I guess we should go talk to Tommy now.  He'll tell us what was up with those legion gernades or whatever they are."

"SARAH, san you tell us where Tommy McKain is at the moment?"   the blonde asked the AI, excited at having the prospect of actually doing something about anything as opposed to being shut out of everything.



> "I think we'll need to find out how to find legion.. and get some more of Tommy's gizmo's."




"Well, if it helps, I am almost 100% certain that I know of 3 people he is possessing, and he might be possessing the people around them too."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

*Kelly & Cassie*

SARAH replies, “Tommy is in his temporary quarters at the moment, shall I message him?”

Chance adds, “Yeah tell smarty pants we are coming down to talk,”  She starts walking, “You guys coming, we got things to do.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

"Please do so SARAH."   Kelly instructed the AI.  The blonde follows behind Chance to Tommy's room wondering how she knew where it was, or really even just wondering what she was.  Cassie's mutating personal history confused her at the best of times, but how a suddenly appearing twin could fit into it just made her head hurt.

"SARAH, are you always listening to everything that everyone says in the school?  I mean what about people's privacy?"   Kelly asks, wondering if Paragon was already going to be getting an earful about Chance and about them wanting to go stop Legion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "SARAH, are you always listening to everything that everyone says in the school?  I mean what about people's privacy?"   Kelly asks, wondering if Paragon was already going to be getting an earful about Chance and about them wanting to go stop Legion.



“All the time, but I maintain the privacy of the students unless they are in danger,” SARAH replies, “I try not to intrude though Kelly.  It isn’t in my nature to do so, but I have been programmed to be inquisitive by nature.”

The girls arrive at Tommy’s room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2006)

Cassie walks with Kelly, and her 'sister', still more than a little disturbed at the impact that a facet of her personality got to be 'free' of her and wander about.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

"No offense meant SARAH, but that is kinda scary, you know all sorts of private stuff about everyone here and you get to be the one to decide who to tell it to."  Kelly told the AI uneasily, "Do you think if you were in our position you might find that to be very invasive?  We can't even tell you to not listen without you wanting to listen even more because you'll think we are doing something we don't want the UN to know about when the truth is we just don't want an audience for all of our personnel moments."

Kell stops at Tommy's door and knocls before calling out, "Hey Tommy, its us, can we come in?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Bummer,” Kal replies, “That is all I use mine for.”
> 
> Sami laughs, “Yeah, I think looking at some upgrades would be a good idea; well let’s get going before we get left behind.”  He walks towards the bus where the other students are already piling in.
> 
> Kal shrugs, “Ladies first.”




"Liar," Karen whispers jokingly at Kal, gently proking his ribs. The barefoot, patched jeans wearing teen just shrugged at Timothy's clothes comment, not really understanding what he was complaining about, not like his skin would tear clothing when he got angry or anything.

"Uhm... yeah sure we can do that," she replies to Timothy and Sami, she smiles at Kal and kisses his cheek before getting on the bus.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "It could be worse Tina. We could have to do the exact same thing tomorrow...oh, wait. Nevermind. We will," Ryan remarks. "At least it will be totally indistinguishable from real life. So no cheat codes, and with luck no hacking."




"No hacking is right," Mark agreed as he stepped into the staging room. _So it's almost unsafe, hunh? Guess it could be totally unsafe._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "No hacking is right," Mark agreed as he stepped into the staging room. _So it's almost unsafe, hunh? Guess it could be totally unsafe._




"Yeah, tell that to Chaos," Anika says as she enters the staging area.  "No offence, Gadget, but you and Tommy could spend a year doing nothing but upgrade the defences on this thing and Chaos could waltz right in, I'm sure.  That little guy wigs me out."

"And, Ryan, this is practice.  If it goes as badly as you say it will, we can change tactics for the real deal, okay?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 1, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, tell that to Chaos," Anika says as she enters the staging area.  "No offence, Gadget, but you and Tommy could spend a year doing nothing but upgrade the defences on this thing and Chaos could waltz right in, I'm sure.  That little guy wigs me out."




"And yet the little punk is still too lazy to fix the problems caused by him and the rest of the Eternals. Now it's up to us to clean up the mess."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "And, Ryan, this is practice.  If it goes as badly as you say it will, we can change tactics for the real deal, okay?"




"Let's just treat this mission as if it were the real deal, in every way. Okay?" Ryan says, trying not to sound too serious." _Hell, it very well could be, if there were a reason for it._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, tell that to Chaos," Anika says as she enters the staging area.  "No offence, Gadget, but you and Tommy could spend a year doing nothing but upgrade the defences on this thing and Chaos could waltz right in, I'm sure.  That little guy wigs me out."



“None taken Anika,” Gadget replies as the UNJE Training Staff get the students prepared in their individual chambers.  Gadget speaks, “Now once each of you is strapped in, you are going to feel a slight disorientation and then you will be in the Staging Area.”

Sure enough once all strapped in, hooked in, and the chamber sealed the system initiated and you feel weightless.  Your limbs are limp as you feel like you are passing out and then.  You are standing in a stark white area.  Gadget stands with you and waves, “I hope you don’t mind if I stole this idea from a movie, okay… just a few basic safety protocols.”

She starts listing off the safety protocols, and how to access the emergency kill switch if needed.  She finishes with, “And if anything really goes wrong I will be monitoring from the control station, and can pretty much stop anything… Chaos not withstanding… or interference from other supernatural baddies.”

Tina glances to Ryan, “Yeah absolutely nothing can go wrong… right…”

“Okay well any questions before we get started?” Gadget asks.

*Downtown Mudaba Adin*

“Alright we are here guys, remember meet back in here in about six hours at 10:30 PM, don’t be late okay?” Mr. Kincaid repeats for perhaps the tenth or so time.  Once the doors open the students pile out into the shopping district.  Despite the storm just a few days ago the city looks great, clean, and very modern.

Sami breathes in the air, “Oh man, this is so great… where to first guys?”

Kal walks out, “I don’t care, just as long as we grab some food at some point.”

*Back at the Institute*

SARAH replies, “No offense taken Kelly.”

Tommy’s door opens and he stands from his desk, the monitor going blank.  He smiles, “Kelly, Cassie… and Cassie?”  He smirks, “What insane thing just happened now?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

When Tommy opens the door, Kelly walks into the room and gives her boyfriend a peck on the lips as a pleasant hello.  The blonde girl smiles up at Tommy, "Apparently Cassie has a sister or something, I didn't quite follow everything, but then again, it was like catching only one side of a phone call."  she says with a shrug.

"Actually we came here to talk to you about Legion, and that gernadey thing you had that got Legion out of mom.  Cassie and I want to go after him, and we were hoping you could make some more of those things so we could get him out of my Grandparents.  I think he is controlling the Mitchell Foundation through them, and I don't want him to be able to have anything to do with it.  If you can get us some of those things, then I think I can get us to there the same way that I was able to get home during the fight with the demons."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Actually we came here to talk to you about Legion, and that gernadey thing you had that got Legion out of mom.  Cassie and I want to go after him, and we were hoping you could make some more of those things so we could get him out of my Grandparents.  I think he is controlling the Mitchell Foundation through them, and I don't want him to be able to have anything to do with it.  If you can get us some of those things, then I think I can get us to there the same way that I was able to get home during the fight with the demons."



“It is possible,” Tommy replies, “No doubts that he will be prepared for the grenade attack, but I can create a few if you need some.  What is your actual plan, just pop in throw the bombs ad hope for the best?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “It is possible,” Tommy replies, “No doubts that he will be prepared for the grenade attack, but I can create a few if you need some.  What is your actual plan, just pop in throw the bombs ad hope for the best?”




"I actually didn't have a plan quite yet, we wanted to know if you could make some, if you couldn't well, we would have to come up with something totally else entirely.  That gernadey thing didn't hurt mom at all, and well, I don't want my grandparents hurt either, and who knows how many other people he has taken over.  We need to come up with something we can rely onto get him out, and hopefully keep him out with.  Once we have that then maybe we can come up with a plan on how best to use it?"

"They're in the US, so hopefully we wont do it in a way that makes it a big public thing either."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

*Kelly & Cassie*

"Fine, fine, just stop saying gernadey... not evrything has to be cute.  As far as a plan,, my involvement ends with the gernades... I have my own assets to look out for at this point," Tommy adds sitting bck down.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Okay well any questions before we get started?” Gadget asks.




_Yeah, what do we do if Chaos does show up again?_ "I'm set. Anyone?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly & Cassie*
> 
> "Fine, fine, just stop saying gernadey... not evrything has to be cute.  As far as a plan,, my involvement ends with the gernades... I have my own assets to look out for at this point," Tommy adds sitting bck down.





"Actually I think a device to detect Legion could be helpful, if you can disrupt his psychie that would hint you could create such a device."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

"I was just calling them gernadey since I didn't know what else to call them."  Kelly says softly.  "Is there an offical name for them?  Psionic Supression Gernades?  Or something else you would like them to be called?"  the girl asks, her eyes a little wider then normal, giving Tommy her full attention.

"I... I understand, you have to look out for your people too.  This could get people in a lot of trouble, so I should do it myself."  Kelly says, sounding like she understands but is a little bit hurt regardless.  "When can you have them ready, and how many?  How big of an area can they affect since we don't know how many people he may have infected."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Downtown Mudaba Adin*
> 
> “Alright we are here guys, remember meet back in here in about six hours at 10:30 PM, don’t be late okay?” Mr. Kincaid repeats for perhaps the tenth or so time.  Once the doors open the students pile out into the shopping district.  Despite the storm just a few days ago the city looks great, clean, and very modern.
> 
> ...




Timothy shrugs as he floats off the bus, "Just like adults. Thinks that we have some kind of hearing problem. Now what time did he say we had to be back by?"

He smirks a bit at that. 

"As to food, that sounds good. Not sure what kind of restaurants they have around here, but if they've got Japanese I'll be one stop from heaven. Wasabi sauce all the way!"

He looked at the others, "Unless any of you have any preferences or reccomendations that is."  

He suddenly seems a bit nervous about making a reccomendation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Actually I think a device to detect Legion could be helpful, if you can disrupt his psychie that would hint you could create such a device."



 “Truth be told, the fact that it worked at all back at Sanctuary is sheer luck.  I had a theory that certain forms of elite mind control were based on sub atomic energies acting the synapses…” he trails off, “it was a hypothesis, one that could have killed your mother if not actually correct.  Luckily it worked.”

Tommy shrugs, “I should have something by the morning for you,” he says to Kelly, “Do you need anything else?”

*The Paragon Shopping District of Mudaba Adin*

Just about any kind of food you could imagine probably has a restaurant specializing in it here in this district.  Along with a multitude of shops, stores, and boutiques for the discriminating shopper.  Sami turns to Tim, “I have never had that before, sounds good, I guess.”

Kal shrugs, “Not exactly my favorite kind of food but whatever, if you want it Tim I can stand to have some of that crap.  Karen does not eat, so I guess it is between us three…”

Sami shrugs, “He seems pretty excited about it; it can’t be that bad.”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Paragon Shopping District of Mudaba Adin*
> 
> Just about any kind of food you could imagine probably has a restaurant specializing in it here in this district.  Along with a multitude of shops, stores, and boutiques for the discriminating shopper.  Sami turns to Tim, “I have never had that before, sounds good, I guess.”
> 
> ...




He raised an eyebrow, "It's not that bad, Kal. Trust me. But I know what you mean about foreign food. I'd never even think about eating snake heart or dog or ..." he shivers, "an American specialty, much to my dismay, rocky mountain oysters."

He floats around, and spots a small restaurant, "Ah, an outdoor one. Even better. They usually have better internet access, strangely enough. And not all Japanese food is raw, so don't go thinking I'm putting you in danger of food poisoning. And Karen, I know you don't have to eat, but don't you eat, if only to enjoy the food? Or is your body just incapable of processing food?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 1, 2006)

Ryan's brow furrows in puzzlement, glancing upwards at the ceiling. "What movie? I don't think I've seen it." Ryan shrugs in the harness, then glances at Tina. "Well, if you're scared, you can sit this one out," he teases.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2006)

> “Truth be told, the fact that it worked at all back at Sanctuary is sheer luck. I had a theory that certain forms of elite mind control were based on sub atomic energies acting the synapses…” he trails off, “it was a hypothesis, one that could have killed your mother if not actually correct. Luckily it worked.”




"Well, umm..wow.  Even if she died she'd have been better off, and your way gave me back my mom, so I have faith in you, no matter what."  Kelly said, giving him a reassuring smile, one that was quite dazzling.

"Thank you for the gernades Tommy, they'll be a lot of help, actually we couldn't do this without you, so thank you."  the blonde tells him with her eyes sparkling.  "Lets go girls, we can go somewhere to talk and leave Tommy in peace."   Kelly gives Tommy a hug and stays in close to him, "there is one last thing," she whispers, licking the corner of her mouth shyly.  "If we are going to do this tomorrow...well, I was hoping we could spend some time together tonight before then."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

"Uh.. Tommy, I don't suppose you could provide my er.. sister with an Identity and papers? And  also..since I'm not allowed to play with Legacy, we could use my aerodyne replacement to go shopping. Chance will need her own wardrobe."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2006)

"No worries, Ryan.  Pain and I don't get along; I plan on treating this very seriously," Anika says.

As they enter the staging area, she looks around at all the 'white'.  "There is no spoon," she says with a bit of a grin.  "I'm ready to go."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Uh.. Tommy, I don't suppose you could provide my er.. sister with an Identity and papers? And  also..since I'm not allowed to play with Legacy, we could use my aerodyne replacement to go shopping. Chance will need her own wardrobe."



 Tommy rubs his brow, “I can come up with something, for your sake, Cassie… as far as the aerodyne, and I suggest you find more mundane forms of travel now.  Now if you will excuse I have a lot of work to do, on top of finishing projects for you.”

He closes his eyes, “Kelly I would enjoy that, but it will have to be much later, I have a ton of things to do and not much time to get it all done.  Message me later, I can’t promise anything for certain.  I am sorry; it’s just a bit of a crunch time for me.”

*Legacy*

Gadget smiles, “Well I am glad you appreciate it Anika, if there are no questions then just sit back and relax.”

The next moment the teens feel like they are falling and then find themselves at a staging area, a hill overlooking the Genocide compound.  The sounds and smells of the sea dominate their senses as the sprawling estate spreads out before them.

Tina looks around, “I will never get used to this room… so Anika and Gilden still doing their ninja thing?”

*Saiyuki’s Café*

Kal shrugs, “I guess Tim,” he smirks, “I don’t mind the sushi, it’s not bad.  It just wasn’t the first thing on my mind, but hey lets eat and not waste time, we don’t have much time before we have to be back.”

Sami agrees, “Yeah and then we can find a place to shop for some computer parts, right?”

Kal nods, “Yeah, I almost forgot about that.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy rubs his brow, “I can come up with something, for your sake, Cassie… as far as the aerodyne, and I suggest you find more mundane forms of travel now.  Now if you will excuse I have a lot of work to do, on top of finishing projects for you.”
> 
> He closes his eyes, “Kelly I would enjoy that, but it will have to be much later, I have a ton of things to do and not much time to get it all done.  Message me later, I can’t promise anything for certain.  I am sorry; it’s just a bit of a crunch time for me.”





Cassie pouts. "You know I really expected you to make good on your promise. Least ways that is the way I see it, but then I like the rush of flying." Glances at Chance, "You like flying too right?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2006)

Anika quietly prays to her dieties for power.  As a result she begins to float in the air and wink out of existance.  "I'm ready," her disembodied voice says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie pouts. "You know I really expected you to make good on your promise. Least ways that is the way I see it, but then I like the rush of flying." Glances at Chance, "You like flying too right?"



"The more you keep talking the less work I am going to get done," he says slightly annoyed, "You will have suitable recompense soon enough, I have work to do."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "The more you keep talking the less work I am going to get done," he says slightly annoyed, "You will have suitable recompense soon enough, I have work to do."





"Fine, though I'm sure we're grounded." Cassie says as she turns and walks off. Everyone seemed to be in a grumpy mood, why should she be the same? "Shh.. so what are we doing if we can't go off the facility."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Fine, though I'm sure we're grounded." Cassie says as she turns and walks off. Everyone seemed to be in a grumpy mood, why should she be the same? "Shh.. so what are we doing if we can't go off the facility."



 Chance shrugs and follows, "Huh, flying?  I could take it or leave it... so now what are we doing?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 2, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika quietly prays to her dieties for power.  As a result she begins to float in the air and wink out of existance.  "I'm ready," her disembodied voice says.




"Whenever you're both set, go ahead," Mark told Anika and Gilden.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 2, 2006)

"He's an adult, and he's kinda right... None of us are really safe as long as Red Witch and Genocide're around," Karen replies to Timothy. She shrugged resignedly as she followed the guys, _Shopping with three guys. Just like back home. Looks like clothes shopping is gonna have to wait until later..._

"I never had any Japanese food but it always smells really good, so it can't be that bad," she looks up at Timothy's question, "Last time I ate was close to a year ago, just after I became an Elite, I threw up everything. Drinking was even worse..." an embarassed frown creases her forehead, "I can still taste stuff, but I don't really get hungry anymore or even have the urge to eat anything. I've gotten more control over my body since then but I promise to experiment in private, I don't want to ruin your appetites," she jokes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2006)

> He closes his eyes, “Kelly I would enjoy that, but it will have to be much later, I have a ton of things to do and not much time to get it all done. Message me later, I can’t promise anything for certain. I am sorry; it’s just a bit of a crunch time for me.”




"Yea, sure thing, we'll leave you to your work."  Kelly agreed, gesturing the others out, and then following suit, promising to herself that she'd cheer him up later.  "Thank you Tommy."

"We can go wherever, I told you I can step from one end of the other to the other in a heartbeat, so long as both places are out in the open air.  It shouldn't be that hard to bring you guys if were touching, and getting Chance some clothes really isn't a problem."  the blonde girl offers with a friendly smile.

"All we have to do is go outside and we can go shopping anywhere in the world.  How does that sound?  We can also have some girl talk without any eavesdropping."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, sure thing, we'll leave you to your work."  Kelly agreed, gesturing the others out, and then following suit, promising to herself that she'd cheer him up later.  "Thank you Tommy."
> 
> "We can go wherever, I told you I can step from one end of the other to the other in a heartbeat, so long as both places are out in the open air.  It shouldn't be that hard to bring you guys if were touching, and getting Chance some clothes really isn't a problem."  the blonde girl offers with a friendly smile.
> 
> "All we have to do is go outside and we can go shopping anywhere in the world.  How does that sound?  We can also have some girl talk without any eavesdropping."





"Well you have been saying I need to get clued in on fashion." Looks to Chance. "What do you think Chance?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well you have been saying I need to get clued in on fashion." Looks to Chance. "What do you think Chance?"



Chance replies while walking, “Yeah we could use some new clothes, especially you Cassie, after burning all your old clothes… it was sort of a drag to not have a wardrobe anymore.  Lets hit some place cool like France or something, they know style right?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance replies while walking, “Yeah we could use some new clothes, especially you Cassie, after burning all your old clothes… it was sort of a drag to not have a wardrobe anymore.  Lets hit some place cool like France or something, they know style right?”





"I didn't burn them.. I merely threw them away, besides Anika recovered a lot of my stuff. Ijust haven't had time to clean them and put them back up. "


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I didn't burn them.. I merely threw them away, besides Anika recovered a lot of my stuff. Ijust haven't had time to clean them and put them back up. "



 "Well all I know is that you were really emo," Chance shrugs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well all I know is that you were really emo," Chance shrugs.




"Well some of us weren't spawned from the tube with the same coping mechanisms." Cassie snaps back.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well some of us weren't spawned from the tube with the same coping mechanisms." Cassie snaps back.



 Chance laughs, "Hey well now you got me to kick your ass if you start acting all depressed and moping about.  So we going shopping or what?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance laughs, "Hey well now you got me to kick your ass if you start acting all depressed and moping about.  So we going shopping or what?"





"I think we kick each other's ass pretty good." Cassie says as she checks her account wincing at the thought of having to buy for two.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2006)

Gilden makes a few gestures as he fades from view. " I am ready as well," sounds from empty air after a few moments.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2006)

"Italy has better fashion, especially Milan, and they are used to people coming from all around the world to marvel at their great fashion sense."   Kelly offered, ushering the girls out into the school gardens.  Then she joined hands with the two clones, er sisters, or whatever they were suppoused to be today.  "Hang on, this might feel sort of interesting."  she told them, gritting her teeth.  The popstar closed her eyes and let her senses drift along the clouds, amongst thunderous storms and tranquil breezes until her awareness touched upon where she wanted to go.  Once she had a picture of where it was that she was going, it was like there was a sudden change in pressure, and then the trio was standing before a row of bodegas including Ivana Renoir.

Milan was a nice place to shop for designer clothes since all the major designers had boutiques in the area that they worked from before the seasonal fashion shows.  If you had the money this was where the richest shopped.  "This trip is my treat guys, so get what you want.  I have to take care of an errand, but I'm gonna get you all set up, and then I should be back in an hour or two, and I can help you pick out all the cutest things.  Trust the sales assosciates in places like these, they really are professionals.  They will only sell things that really look great on you, good isn't good enough because they have reputations to maintain."  Kelly tells the test tube twins as she enters a boutique.  Inside there is no counter or cash register, that would be too crass and low brow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2006)

Cassie looks over to Chance. "Since you seem to understand how things are supposed to work, why don't you share and tell me what we need. Do we do the twin thing or we go our own way for fashions?"


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 3, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "He's an adult, and he's kinda right... None of us are really safe as long as Red Witch and Genocide're around," Karen replies to Timothy. She shrugged resignedly as she followed the guys, _Shopping with three guys. Just like back home. Looks like clothes shopping is gonna have to wait until later..._
> 
> "I never had any Japanese food but it always smells really good, so it can't be that bad," she looks up at Timothy's question, "Last time I ate was close to a year ago, just after I became an Elite, I threw up everything. Drinking was even worse..." an embarassed frown creases her forehead, "I can still taste stuff, but I don't really get hungry anymore or even have the urge to eat anything. I've gotten more control over my body since then but I promise to experiment in private, I don't want to ruin your appetites," she jokes.




He raised an eyebrow, "Mmmm ... makes me curious how your body generates the energy ..."   he quickly shut up, not wanting to geek out when they were out to relax.

He ordered some mild food for the others(assuming they didnt know what they wanted), nothing too extreme, and for himself, a mixed platter of various sushis, and lots of a green thick sauce-like substance(which he identified as wasabi sauce for the unenlightened).

"So ... do any of know of any places around here to do any good rock climbing or other good physical activities? Freefall may be fun, but that's kind of a solitary activity. And while we're in town, any good places for clothes? I promised to send some pictures of myself in something besides school clothes and durable clothes to a few people I know."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks over to Chance. "Since you seem to understand how things are supposed to work, why don't you share and tell me what we need. Do we do the twin thing or we go our own way for fashions?"



 Chance raises her brow, “Why the hell is this my decision, you ever decide anything for yourself?  You know you know more then you think Cassie, you know what you like and don’t like, go with that… style is like a personal thing right?  And this boutique is not my style…”

Chance turns to Kelly, “No offense, its nice stuff but a little much…”

*Saiyuki’s Café*

Kal orders himself some food, eel, sushi, and a few other choice treats.  He eats the wasabi along with Tim, “Not bad I guess… not steak but this will do for now.  Karen has a ton of energy, where it comes from, who knows… but that is enough for me, that she is alive.”

Sami chimes in, “There are quite a few places I have been studying the city, just hoping for a chance to get out and climb and enjoy the Sahara climate.  If we are looking for clothes,” he gestures to a Gap store sitting next to the café. 

“I think that should be a start, no?” the baseline youth adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2006)

"I think something like Silk would do better." Cassie says. "and while I normally like black I don't think I should try something else like white with gold edging." she flicks her hair back. "To counter the black hair I got now." 

She looks around. "She's right Kelly, this isn't our sort of thing, no offense. You go do your stuff, and we'll window shop, maybe find a cafe and work out where we stand with each other."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2006)

"Alright, we'll both keep in touch," Anika states before launching herself into the air to see what she can survey of the area.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2006)

"Well, were would you like to shop?  I'm not just going to abandon you somewhere you don't want to be.  You talked about going places that were known for fashion, so I figured this would be good.  What kind of shopping would you like to do?  Theres lots of different kinds Cassie.  Boutiques, outlets, department stores, even malls.  They all have a different quality of clothes, and a different style.  Just tell me how nice you want the stuff to be and I can probably come up with what kind of store.  My dad said shopping was my first profession, and singing was just to feed the habit." Kelly offers smiling.

"You might be more of a department store kind of girl with boutique highlights then a boutique girl." Kelly tells her friend, and the frowns when her gaze falls on Chance.  "Are your tastes the same as Cassies?  I'm not really sure how this works...I never really had a sister.  At least you seem to know what you like a bit more then she does.  Where is it you'd like to shop since your in the most dire need of a wardrobe?  Its only fair that you get fist pick."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Saiyuki’s Café*
> 
> Kal orders himself some food, eel, sushi, and a few other choice treats.  He eats the wasabi along with Tim, “Not bad I guess… not steak but this will do for now.  Karen has a ton of energy, where it comes from, who knows… but that is enough for me, that she is alive.”
> 
> ...




Karen giggles shyly at Kal and gives him a peck on his cheek, "I'm just glad I didn't turn into a statue. Once this Genocide business is over, I'm gonna get you a real steak dinner," she promises, feeding him some sushi, "This stuff smells really good, but it still looks kinda weird."

"I don't think we're gonna have the time to do any rockclimbing. I just wanna relax, we get enough training at the institute anyway," the crystal teen shrugs.

"Yup, that looks like a good start," she smirks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, were would you like to shop?  I'm not just going to abandon you somewhere you don't want to be.  You talked about going places that were known for fashion, so I figured this would be good.  What kind of shopping would you like to do?  Theres lots of different kinds Cassie.  Boutiques, outlets, department stores, even malls.  They all have a different quality of clothes, and a different style.  Just tell me how nice you want the stuff to be and I can probably come up with what kind of store.  My dad said shopping was my first profession, and singing was just to feed the habit." Kelly offers smiling.[/COLOR]



Chance thinks for a moment, “Well if this place is as good as you say then I guess we can find something here… I just want clothes.  I really don’t care for how stylish it is, as long as I can kick some ass wearing it.  I guess yeah,” she glares at one of the hostesses, “something that I can wear around town.”

Chance looks at Cassie, “I think that sounds like a good look for you sister.”

*Saiyuki’s Café*

Kal adds, “Yeah I am sure the lady wants to see some clothes, and not so much the computer geek squad; despite being a geek herself.”  He chews through his food quickly, “So what’s your deal Tim, you seem pretty guarded, sounds like you had things pretty rough back home?”

*Anika and Gilden*

Anika gets a good look at the compound, it is a sprawling two story structure overlooking the Mediterranean Sea.  A large pool in the backyard of the compound has several people milling about.  Out front are several vehicles, and the estate looks to be a state of great activity.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2006)

Forming an idea, Anika takes a bit of a closer look to see what sort of people are working at the compound and what they're doing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Forming an idea, Anika takes a bit of a closer look to see what sort of people are working at the compound and what they're doing.



 She sees several women in bikinis lounging around the pool.  There are several men talking in business suits and she even spots Genocide in his more human guise, although her powers reveal his form what it is.  He is flanked by a slim dark man with dark shades, and a power designer suit.  He stays constantly vigilant.

Anika recognizes the man from her training as an elite named Surge with ties to Genocide and the now defunct Congo Protectorate.  As his name suggest he has control over electricity and is at least Charlie class as far as elites go.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2006)

"Positive I.D. on Genocide, as well as Surge standing guard over him," Anika says into her comm after climbing higher out of earshot of those on the ground.  "Quite few baselines mulling around, too, as expected."

"I think we should surround the compund and come in from all sides, to ensure he doesn't escape."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I think we should surround the compund and come in from all sides, to ensure he doesn't escape."




"Or we could teleport directly into the compound and hit Genocide with surprise."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance thinks for a moment, “Well if this place is as good as you say then I guess we can find something here… I just want clothes.  I really don’t care for how stylish it is, as long as I can kick some ass wearing it.  I guess yeah,” she glares at one of the hostesses, “something that I can wear around town.”
> 
> Chance looks at Cassie, “I think that sounds like a good look for you sister.”





"Sounds fair I quess." Cassie says. "I need to open up some. Why not let the people here do..what is it callled? A  makeover?"" Cassie felt a sure of jealousy, despite being only hours old Chance was more at ease with the world than she had ever been.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Sounds fair I quess." Cassie says. "I need to open up some. Why not let the people here do..what is it callled? A  makeover?"" Cassie felt a sure of jealousy, despite being only hours old Chance was more at ease with the world than she had ever been.



 Chance nods, “Sure a makeover, okay…” she shakes her head, “Kelly we are going to stay here and spend your money… you go do whatever it is you are going to do, we should be fine.  Cassie lets go make ourselves beautiful.”

She snaps her fingers, “Hey hostess, give us some service.”  The hostess blinks not used to the nature of this young girl, but a glare from Chance is enough to make her do what the twin wanted for now.

Chance glances at Cassie, “Make us look beautiful, and put it on her tab,” she gestures back to Kelly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance nods, “Sure a makeover, okay…” she shakes her head, “Kelly we are going to stay here and spend your money… you go do whatever it is you are going to do, we should be fine.  Cassie lets go make ourselves beautiful.”
> 
> She snaps her fingers, “Hey hostess, give us some service.”  The hostess blinks not used to the nature of this young girl, but a glare from Chance is enough to make her do what the twin wanted for now.
> 
> Chance glances at Cassie, “Make us look beautiful, and put it on her tab,” she gestures back to Kelly.





"Chance, how do you feel.. so.. together when I cannot seem to get a handle on the mundane parts of everyday life." Cassie asks while she lets the attendants take them away. "I mean.. you're so.. like Yoshi I quess."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Chance, how do you feel.. so.. together when I cannot seem to get a handle on the mundane parts of everyday life." Cassie asks while she lets the attendants take them away. "I mean.. you're so.. like Yoshi I quess."



“Huh?” Chance looks confused, “I don’t know I observed the whole world through your eyes Cassie, I know everything you do… I don’t know.  I don’t really concern myself with doing things the right way, I just do it, you know?  If people don’t like it, then to hell with them, we got better things to do then worry about stupid stuff like that, right?”

“A better question is why does normal life intimidate you so much?” she says flopping into a chair while the hostess brings out some clothes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2006)

Kelly nods, and approaches the attendant to smooth things over and get everything set up.  "My friends are in need of new wardrobes, please do your best for them, it might be a bit trying, but I know that you'll be able to whip up a wonderful wardrobe to compliment each of them." the popstar tells the woman giving her the celebrity high-wattage smile.  "They're a gift, and I really do want to see them happy."  she tells the woman to let her know that price would be no object, and really when you shopped in places like these, it almost had to be.

"I'll leave them in your hands, while I go run an errand.  I want to be surpised."  Kelly says with a wink.  She had shopped here a few times in the past, and she knew that it would not be a problem for them to simply put it on her tab.  "Tell Madam Osgard I said hello, and congratulations on her spring line."  the blonde girl told her before waving and to Chance and Cassie before walking out the door and disappearing with a slight popping sound.

The popstar reappeared at the entrance to CNN's London office.  She entered and walked to the receptionist's desk and smiled at the woman.  The blonde girl was wearing a pair of leather pants and a charcoal gray silk button down shirt that flaired out at the tummy to leave her belly button exposed, and her golden hair was fanned out to fram her face.  "I'm Kelly Mitchell I'd...I'd like to do an interview." she says, sounding slightly unsure of whether or not it was the best idea.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Or we could teleport directly into the compound and hit Genocide with surprise."




"Right, perhaps a combination of both.  One group, of those that are less mobile, to port in, while those that can get around quickly unseen can move into positions around the compound and move in," Anika adds.  "What do you think, Mark?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The popstar reappeared at the entrance to CNN's London office.  She entered and walked to the receptionist's desk and smiled at the woman.  The blonde girl was wearing a pair of leather pants and a charcoal gray silk button down shirt that flaired out at the tummy to leave her belly button exposed, and her golden hair was fanned out to fram her face.  "I'm Kelly Mitchell I'd...I'd like to do an interview." she says, sounding slightly unsure of whether or not it was the best idea.



“Kelly Mitchell? The Kelly Mitchell,” the woman speaks, “Why… oh my gosh… you want to do an interview?  We… what is this about?” the receptionist says confused at this turn of events.  She gulps, “Just give me a moment, Miss Mitchell,” she smiles and starts typing at her terminal.

On the monitor above is a speech from United States Senator Jacob Booth, “… with the rise in elite violence in the United States, it has become a necessity that new measures be taken to ensure the safety of all United States citizens to live in a free and peaceful nation.  With this I propose the Voluntary Elite Registration Act, VERA is controversial.  But it is necessary to improve and ensure the security of all US citizens.  Now let me clarify the term voluntary…”

“Kelly, my name is Rachel Weiss, call me Rachel,” a female voice speaks.  The woman is older about her mother’s age.  She has red hair, pulled back in a bun with slim glasses and a power suit that probably was bought at one of the boutiques she just left.  “I am sorry to say that we did not receive a notice from your press agent… but please, come with me and we can discuss this interview… is this for a new album?” she says walking to a private elevator.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Huh?” Chance looks confused, “I don’t know I observed the whole world through your eyes Cassie, I know everything you do… I don’t know.  I don’t really concern myself with doing things the right way, I just do it, you know?  If people don’t like it, then to hell with them, we got better things to do then worry about stupid stuff like that, right?”
> 
> “A better question is why does normal life intimidate you so much?” she says flopping into a chair while the hostess brings out some clothes.




Casssie thought on that one. It was a pretty simple question all things considered. She was afraid.  Of course her first expereince in the real world had been an attempted rape. 

Combat was simple, to the point. Fight. Survive. Win. Real life had all these rules and regualtions. You were supposed to be good. The law was supposed to help everyone not the priveledged few.

She nodded as she mulled that over. "I quess I"m still a little scared from that first moment of awareness. I just haven't moved past it. It was easier to put up a wall around the hard stuff. But I disagree with you.. doing good does matter." She sipps the coffee one of the salon ladies brought her. "But I could.. unbend a litlte couldn't I?" she asks. Consideing how more like the others she could be. Chance was the same sum of experiences she was, just appliying a different equation to them.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2006)

"Thank you, no need to be nerveous."  Kelly tells the receptionist, doing her best to reassure her that it wasn't avery big deal, and that she shouldn't feel nerveous.  When she was greeted by the other woman, obviously a manager, most likely one of the senior ones, Kelly turned an smiled at her.  "Nice to meet you Rachel."  At the mention of her press agent Kelly gives a mirthless laugh.  "I haven't spoken to him in months, and he has nothing to do with this."  she says sounding slightly weary as she follows the older woman to a private elevator.  Once the door clothes she sighs.

"I wish it was a new album.  Its about being an Elite, what its like, how dangeruous it is.  About whats really going on with behind the scenes at the UNJE, with Cardinal, and with Bishop's 'Movement'.  If people have to hate Elites, they should at least know why we were created first, and how."   Kelly tells the woman, offering the exclusive on what could be one of the biggest stories of the millenium.  "Its also about me, and the elite who murdered my father." she says heavily.

"Will you listen to my story?"

OOC: Diplomacy check to get her taken seriously.  Not that it wouldn't be a big story either way. Take 10 to get her a 23 for a result.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She nodded as she mulled that over. "I quess I"m still a little scared from that first moment of awareness. I just haven't moved past it. It was easier to put up a wall around the hard stuff. But I disagree with you.. doing good does matter." She sipps the coffee one of the salon ladies brought her. "But I could.. unbend a litlte couldn't I?" she asks. Consideing how more like the others she could be. Chance was the same sum of experiences she was, just appliying a different equation to them.



“You could unbend a lot,” she jokes, “but I know you have your fears sister.  Well I think you are probably right, doing the right thing is good for its own sake right?  I guess I just never really saw things the same way you do; but being scared is normal consider how we started our existence on this forsaken rock.”

Chance drinks a glass of water, flavored with lemon, “Really we are probably more alike then we are different… I guess.  I mask my fear by being tough and hurting anyone that has a chance of hurting me.  Life is much easier that way.”

She stands and starts getting undressed, cracking her neck as she exposes her skin.  She had the same exact hard build as Cassie, which is no surprise.  She starts trying on functional yet stylish clothes with a smirk, “You know most girls would ill to have our body.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wish it was a new album.  Its about being an Elite, what its like, how dangeruous it is.  About whats really going on with behind the scenes at the UNJE, with Cardinal, and with Bishop's 'Movement'.  If people have to hate Elites, they should at least know why we were created first, and how."   Kelly tells the woman, offering the exclusive on what could be one of the biggest stories of the millenium.  "Its also about me, and the elite who murdered my father." she says heavily.
> 
> "Will you listen to my story?"
> 
> OOC: Diplomacy check to get her taken seriously.  Not that it wouldn't be a big story either way. Take 10 to get her a 23 for a result.



_Oh yeah she is going to listen…_

Rachel listens to Kelly and then speaks as the elevator rises, “Wow that is quite the story Kelly… you are pretty much dropping the hottest story right into our laps here.  I am sure we can make some time for you definitely.  How about you relate to me everything you have to say,” she taps a small device on her shoulder, “I hope you don’t mind if I record this whole conversation.”

The door opens into an large spacious office overlooking the London skyline.  She smiles taking a seat on a comfortable and ergonomic chair, gesturing for Kelly to do the same.  Rachel adds, “I almost wish this was about a new album; this is going to be huge Kelly, are you sure about this?”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Saiyuki’s Café*
> 
> Kal adds, “Yeah I am sure the lady wants to see some clothes, and not so much the computer geek squad; despite being a geek herself.”  He chews through his food quickly, “So what’s your deal Tim, you seem pretty guarded, sounds like you had things pretty rough back home?”




"You big jock," Karen grins at him, "But yeah I'm not really into computers and stuff... I could do with a new pair of jeans. Besides even a geek like me likes to look good for her boyfriend," she pops another bit of sushi into Kal's mouth before turning attentively to Timothy, curious as to the reason behind his strange behaviour.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You could unbend a lot,” she jokes, “but I know you have your fears sister.  Well I think you are probably right, doing the right thing is good for its own sake right?  I guess I just never really saw things the same way you do; but being scared is normal consider how we started our existence on this forsaken rock.”
> 
> Chance drinks a glass of water, flavored with lemon, “Really we are probably more alike then we are different… I guess.  I mask my fear by being tough and hurting anyone that has a chance of hurting me.  Life is much easier that way.”
> 
> She stands and starts getting undressed, cracking her neck as she exposes her skin.  She had the same exact hard build as Cassie, which is no surprise.  She starts trying on functional yet stylish clothes with a smirk, “You know most girls would ill to have our body.”





"Yeah, so I've been told. Perks of engineering I quess. What do you think of our situation? I mean, our possible histories and such." Cassie sips her latte a bit more, then nibbles on a biscotti. "And how we play in 'mother's' plans. I don't know about you, but I'm tired of being considered nothing but someone's tool. "

Cassie looks to her. "If we're the reincarnation of Hope, do we need her telling us what to do. And if we're merely engineered soliders..why do we need to do what she says." Cassie smiles "Basically we need to figure out what we want to do right?" she puts her drink down. "and I'm babbling aren't I?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Right, perhaps a combination of both.  One group, of those that are less mobile, to port in, while those that can get around quickly unseen can move into positions around the compound and move in," Anika adds.  "What do you think, Mark?"




"Kiyana, do you think you can short out Surge?" Mark asked, ideas forming. "I can probably take the baselines by myself. If we can get Surge out of the equation it's just us and Genocide." _Electricity and water. It could work..._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2006)

"Hmm...just the basics...that is going to be hard, it all requires a lot of background knowledge, and there are so many different things to cover."   Kelly says, looking at the floor for a moment before looking up at the woman and the camera.  "Ok, I guess I can start with the part about me, and the elite who murdered my dad, since that doesn't need all the huge background." the girl says with a sad sigh.

"This...this is really personal...so bear with me a little." she says.  "A year or so ago, back before I was out as an elite, actually I didn't know I was an elite then.  Well, I met a guy at one of my shows, he was so charming and everything that we started going out.  He was really a Pantheon member who could do mind control, which is actually pretty scary if you think about it.  He used his powers on me to make me fall for him, and then he found out I was an Elite, so he made mego along and do stuff for him with my powers.  The UNJE stopped us and freed me from him.  Paragon told me I needed to go to Mudaba Adin, so I could learn how to use my powers to not hurt people, so I did."

"Somehow or other Neuro ended up dead, killed by Phase, another Pantheon agent.  Neuro wasn't totally gone from my head, and after he died he started to try and get back in control so he'd have a body.  After a lot of trouble I was able to get him completely out of my head, but he just went nuts, or maybe he was already nuts because he started stalking me.  He took over my mom's mind and made her kill my dad.  He told me that he was going to kill everyone I cared about just so that he'd be the only one left for me and that I'd have to love him."  the blonde explained, looking particularly young but more determined then scared.

"I almost died fighting him, but my friends on Legacy were able to show up, and with Tommy's help they were able to free my mom from him.  That was about a day ago, I think, everything is kinda happening so fast.  Right now I have power lag, sort of like Jet lag, but worse.  Two days ago, er whenever that huge hurricane was happening in Mudaba Adin, I was there trying to stop it with my powers with the rest of Legacy, and in the space of a heartbeat, I found a new power, and was teleported, er weather-ported I suppouse, across the world to our Garden in Massachussets.  I got there just in time to see my dad die.  Would you believe that this morning within the space of 20 minutes I went from the Institute in Africa to Milan and now here in London?."   she asks with a sigh.  The girl stands from the chair that she had sat in and walks over to the window, looking out solemnly with her hands clasped behind her back.

"As horrible as what happened to my dad is, its really only horrible on a personal level, I doubt it'll personally affect many people.  The other part of what I have to say does...er I'm sorry about the weather...my powers affect the weather and they are closely linked to my emotions...right now, I just can't really seem to control either very well, I'm sorry."  she apologizes as light flurries of snow begin to come down.

"The important thing that everyone should know about elites, is that we were created for a reason.  a brilliant geneticist needed an army, so she created a virus that would change people, would give them powers.  That geneticist was Cardinal.  This may be a little hard to believe, but there are other earths out there, and there are beings that are the embodiments of ideas.  Legacy has crossed paths with a few of them, notably one who likes the appearance of a young kid, and causing everyone problems just because he is the embodiment of Chaos.  They also ran into Chrono, and into one last one that was a real doozy, he used to be the eternal known as Order but now he goes by the name of Overseer."

"Order on its own can be a good thing, laws are good, they protect people.  But someone who's whole existance is as the embodiment of Order takes it to extremes.  Freedoms, the freedom to choose what to do, what to say, these bring chaos, and are Anathema to him.  He wanted to impose complete order on the multiverse, meaning death which is perfectly orderly, or slavery, but not a nice person either way.  Chaos and the other Eternals took offense to that and stripped him of a lot of his powers, but his power couldn't be destroyed, I have no clue why, I'm not a scientist.  Instead his power found a new host, it found Cardinal.  Since he wants his power back so he can get all dictatorish on the multiverse, Cardinal got scared being as she has part of it, Ryan from Legacy has the other half of the power.  At any rate, she didn't want to be a snack for mister powermad wannabe god so she made us Elites to be her army to oppose him.  She isn't a nice person, definitely not, but she created us Elites for a good reason, to stop him from getting back his power and enslaving everyone."

"Thats it, the bare bones.  A big bad is coming to eat Cardinal and Ryan, and then he'll use that power to enslave or kill every living thing.  We Elites were given our powers to protect the world from him.  That is our purpouse.  All the fighting between Pantheon and the UNJE is just to get all of us experience before the real fight begins."   Kelly says turning back to face the camera.  She'd been talking loud enough for modern equipment to catch, but the turning to the camera was her flair for the theatrical.  "It wasn't Pantheon or Bishop that destroyed Mexico city, it was Overseer's prelude to destruction.  It was the misfiring of a device that would have connected our earth to Overseer's.  When Legacy and I disappeared for those 3 months last fall, we were on that earth, taken there by Chrono.  The way their scientist who explained the destruction of Mexico city to us worded it was that the device caused both Mexico cities to briefly coexist in the same space and time causing them to both disappear.  Overseer already has agents here in our world, a red and black reptile looking guy who goes by the name of Genocide, and a woman known as Red Witch who was responsible for the Hurricane in Mudaba Adin."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yeah, so I've been told. Perks of engineering I quess. What do you think of our situation? I mean, our possible histories and such." Cassie sips her latte a bit more, then nibbles on a biscotti. "And how we play in 'mother's' plans. I don't know about you, but I'm tired of being considered nothing but someone's tool."



"I am not sure what to think about that," Chance replies.


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks to her. "If we're the reincarnation of Hope, do we need her telling us what to do. And if we're merely engineered soliders..why do we need to do what she says." Cassie smiles "Basically we need to figure out what we want to do right?" she puts her drink down. "and I'm babbling aren't I?"



“Well I think you hit that right on the head,” she twirls wearing an elegant red dress, “Not something I could wear every day, but definitely nice.  I will take this one for those nice moments.  Bring out some jeans and shirts,” she says to the hostess.

Chance turns back to Cassie, “Babbling?  Probably but I am listening.  She starts removing the dress, “So what do you think you are going to do, sister?”

*Legacy*

Kiyana adds, “You got it Mark, I can keep him handled, you can depend on me.”

James coughs as he speaks, “I can get you guys *cough* inside with ease.”

*Kelly*

Rachel listens and does not interrupt Kelly at all.  She nods giving Kelly’s monologue a long pause before replying, “That is an incredible story; quite incredible,” the British woman replies.

“As incredible as it sounds, we will need some proof to back up some of these claims.  But we can definitely air some of this, this is powerful Kelly.  Simply powerful, but why do you believe that Cardinal created elites?  And tell me more about this Overseer, you said he or it is a being that is a expression of the idea of Order… and these alternate Earths.  I definitely want to know more about this…”

“And Mexico City, are you saying that its destruction is not the cause of Bishop, or Pantheon as a whole?  This is in direct contrast with the investigation findings of the UNJE…” Rachel adds.

She speaks into the air, “Helen, hold my calls.  Also pass on this footage to Productions and get them started on it right away.”  She focuses back on Kelly, “Kelly I want to understand, so please tell me more.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2006)

"Well we have to figure how to keep you from getting pulled into the mess I'm in. And we need to figure waht to do about Ryan, because.. I got to tell you, I am really starting to hate having to save his ungrateful hide." Cassie says as she gets up and pulls on a black dress with gold thread embroidering of an chinese dragons. "Very formal." she notes as she looks to how her hair looks with it. Finally deciding on pinning it up with a pair of lacquer chopsticks. "Is it me, or do you want to kick him someplace soft and sensitive to?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well we have to figure how to keep you from getting pulled into the mess I'm in. And we need to figure waht to do about Ryan, because.. I got to tell you, I am really starting to hate having to save his ungrateful hide." Cassie says as she gets up and pulls on a black dress with gold thread embroidering of an chinese dragons. "Very formal." she notes as she looks to how her hair looks with it. Finally deciding on pinning it up with a pair of lacquer chopsticks. "Is it me, or do you want to kick him someplace soft and sensitive to?"



 Chance shrugs, “The only guys I liked were Yoshi, Jimmy, and Kal.  The rest I could care less.  Ryan, well he is just an ass, but one that seems pivotal to everyone’s survival.  But yeah I could kick him in the junk, the trick with Ryan is that you have to catch him when he isn’t looking for a fight.  Don’t argue with him, it’s pointless, just a quick grab and twist to his groin will do the trick… followed by a knee to the face.  That should do enough damage to show him we mean business.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shrugs, “The only guys I liked were Yoshi, Jimmy, and Kal.  The rest I could care less.  Ryan, well he is just an ass, but one that seems pivotal to everyone’s survival.  But yeah I could kick him in the junk, the trick with Ryan is that you have to catch him when he isn’t looking for a fight.  Don’t argue with him, it’s pointless, just a quick grab and twist to his groin will do the trick… followed by a knee to the face.  That should do enough damage to show him we mean business.”





Cassie shrugs, her 'sister' had a blunt method that while she couldn't do she did agree with. "Thing is once he meets you he'll you there will be no way he won't be wary of you. Tell you want.. you take Tina and if the time comes I'll have our 'talk' with Ryan." 

She looks to the lady. "How about something for day to day wear?" She asks before looking back to Chance. "Jimmy? Yeah.. I think he's not as bad a guy as you get in the first enoucnter. Shame he's not into us like that."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana adds, “You got it Mark, I can keep him handled, you can depend on me.”
> 
> James coughs as he speaks, “I can get you guys *cough* inside with ease.”




"Then here's the plan. James teleports us in. Kiyana takes out Surge to keep him off our backs and I'll take care of the baselines. Everyone else, give Genocide everything you've got. Questions, anyone?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie shrugs, her 'sister' had a blunt method that while she couldn't do she did agree with. "Thing is once he meets you he'll you there will be no way he won't be wary of you. Tell you want.. you take Tina and if the time comes I'll have our 'talk' with Ryan."



"Yeah probably,' Chance says trying on some jeans.


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She looks to the lady. "How about something for day to day wear?" She asks before looking back to Chance. "Jimmy? Yeah.. I think he's not as bad a guy as you get in the first enoucnter. Shame he's not into us like that."



The hostess nods, “Right away.”

Chance answers, “Yeah too bad, he could be a cool guy when he wants to be.  I wonder how much of it is genuine and how much isn’t… I am not sure about getting _romantically_ involved with him… but then again our choices at the Institute are slim.  Besides Flying Chair boy gushing all over you… by the way that is all you… not me, he is too moody and weird for my tastes.  But if you aren’t going for Jimmy, I am… yeah I think that would be fun.”

She pauses, “But I don’t know, since I have been through everything you have, I still have strong feelings for Yoshi too… as strange as that sounds… do you miss him?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah probably,' Chance says trying on some jeans.
> 
> The hostess nods, “Right away.”
> 
> ...





"Everyday. But Jimmy was right we have to move on. I'm not.. interested in Timmy. Truth be told.. I'm not particualrly lookign for anyone at the moment." Cassie sips her coffee and thinks on it a while. "I mean, are we really looking for someone to replace Yoshi right now." She smiles. "I wonder what he'd say about having two girls caring for him like we do. Yoshi I mean."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2006)

Kelly sighed when it appeared that the woman wanted some proof, and that it was going to be the tricky.  She knew she could be convincing, but people always wanted.  "I'd point out that you'll have all the proof you need when Overseer shows up since it can't be long what with Red Witch and Genocide here; by then it'll be rather late.  I came here because we need to all work together, if all we are doing is fighting back and forth, Elites vs Elites, and Elites vs Humans, and Humans vs Humans, by the time we got our act together, things would be way too late."

"I know that Cardinal created us, or at least our abilities because all elites have been changed by a virus that she created.  We elites have had our bodies greatly changed, to the point that most of us are infertile, well not infertile, but as incapable of having children as a cat mating with a dog.  That you can check for yourself.  The other reason is that I talked to someone who helped her do it."  the girl says with a sigh.

"I know what the UNJE have said about Mexico, but they said it before we found out the truth of what happened.  Its easy to turn Pantheon into scapegoats for everything from making the stockmarket tank to an earthquake, but it doesn't mean that they are actually guilty.  I wont argue with you in saying that they have done some horrible things, to me personally ranging from having my mind controlled all the way to my father's murder, but to blame them for every ill is just taking the easy way out, and being unjust.  While Legacy was away on the other earth, the person who explained what happened to us was a girl named Gadget.  Right now Gadget is here on our earth at the institute working with Legacy, as is Gilden, anoher person we met on that earth.  You should feel very free to ask them about it.  Gilden isn't a human or an Elite, he is something entirely else, and that too should be easy to check."

"The UN does know the truth about Mexico city, they debriefed us for days after we got back here from the other earth.  Its just hard to say mea culpa, my fault, I messed up.  Bishop is an easy target, people are already convinced hes the bad guy anyway, so whats it matter if they leave the blame on him regardless of his innocence?"

"Right now, the most important thing in the world for all of us to do is work on comming together.  We need to all get past the hate that we feel on all sides.  Regardless of whether I am right and Overseer is coming for us and the Elites are the earths defense against that, or not.  Getting past the hate and mistrust, and learning to work together are things that we should be doing no matter what.  Everyone has the right to exist, no matter what they look like on the outside, we all need to get past it."

"The eternals are all the embodiments of ideas.  Overseeer was the embodiment of order, from what I understand.  He went around the bend  and decided that he was going to impose order on everything.  To stop him the other eternals took away his power.  That power infused Ryan and Cardinal, so to regain his full strength he needs to consume him.  Legacy and a few others of us went to the other Earth the day that Eden was destroyed.  We arrived at Eden, and Legacy was helping to look for survivors.  Legacy and I were pulled into this...I don't know how to describe it.  We met with Chrono, the eternal of time, and with Chaos.  They told us what was going on with Overseer, and why the Overseer's people had been trying to kidnap Ryan.  Then they sent us on to the other earth."

"While we were on the other Earth, we helped the hero's of that world fend off an assault initiated by the Overseer, and then he killed the father of one of the heros that we had stopped the invasion with.  Overseer said that the man had betrayed him, then he told Ryan that he wasn't ready yet, that it wasn't time for him to be consumed yet.  Then he left.  He was very powerful, a friend of mine is made of solid rock, he punched her and sent her flying.  He left a fist shaped crack in her.  He is very big on the serve me completely or die.  I will do anything and everything that I can to stop him from killing more people.  Thats why I am doing this.  We have to get ready, he is just too strong for any elite to fight.  Unless everyone works together, Elite and Human, Pantheon and UNJE we wont win."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Everyday. But Jimmy was right we have to move on. I'm not.. interested in Timmy. Truth be told.. I'm not particualrly lookign for anyone at the moment." Cassie sips her coffee and thinks on it a while. "I mean, are we really looking for someone to replace Yoshi right now." She smiles. "I wonder what he'd say about having two girls caring for him like we do. Yoshi I mean."



 “Yeah I guess you are right, I am not really in a hurry to find anyone,” she pauses for a moment, “I think Yoshi would be loving this having two beautiful girls fawning all over him… it would definitely be a massive stroke to his already massive ego… yeah he would love this.”

*Kelly*

Rachel nods, “Simply incredible Kelly.  This is a story that has to be told, I am not sure how much of this we can use as is without proof, but this is definitely a powerful piece.  I suppose you would like your identity to be concealed, for fear of reprisal from the UNJE or even pantheon, or this Overseer?”


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2006)

"Okay, dogpile on Genocide, gotcha," Anika replies.  "James, get them in and then get out fast.  You sound horrible."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2006)

"No, I don't want you to hide my identity.  I'm not scared of reprisals.  I have almost died a half-dozen times in the past year.  Almost killed by Genocide when he first arrived here on earth.  Shot twice in the chest by the Pantheon Assasin phase.  Blasted by two androids sent by Cardinal's daughter.  Almost burned to death by my own powers in a fight against Legion."  she says with a sigh.  "My death doesn't really scare me, and since I plan to fight against Overseer, death is a very real possibility regardless of whether or not people believe me.  The UN may try to discredit me, but people do have the right to know whats going on, and even more then that, Overseer is going to show up here soon, within a year or two, it'll sort of prove my point for me, not that I'd want to be saying I told you so, but..."  the girl say not really needing to finish the sentence.

"I know the UN doesn't have the greatest track record with Elites, but, I don't think that Paragon would flatly deny something that he knows is going to happen, especially when the UNJE are already trying to get ready for it.  Look, I know one of the people who was involved with creating elites, I don't really know the particulars, but I can try and get you proof, maybe something that you guys could check yourself?  If you could independently prove that elites were created, would that be good?"

"Some people will belive me, and they'll work to get ready.  Other people wont be sure and they'll do what they can to get ready, just in case I'm right.  Every little bit helps, and thats why I'm doing this.  I am going to be fighting against Overseer no matter what.  My cards are on the table, and its time that everyone else knows there is a game going on while its still early enough for them to be dealt in."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "No, I don't want you to hide my identity.  I'm not scared of reprisals.  I have almost died a half-dozen times in the past year.  Almost killed by Genocide when he first arrived here on earth.  Shot twice in the chest by the Pantheon Assasin phase.  Blasted by two androids sent by Cardinal's daughter.  Almost burned to death by my own powers in a fight against Legion."  she says with a sigh.  "My death doesn't really scare me, and since I plan to fight against Overseer, death is a very real possibility regardless of whether or not people believe me.  The UN may try to discredit me, but people do have the right to know whats going on, and even more then that, Overseer is going to show up here soon, within a year or two, it'll sort of prove my point for me, not that I'd want to be saying I told you so, but..."  the girl say not really needing to finish the sentence.



"You are a brave young woman," Rachel replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I know the UN doesn't have the greatest track record with Elites, but, I don't think that Paragon would flatly deny something that he knows is going to happen, especially when the UNJE are already trying to get ready for it.  Look, I know one of the people who was involved with creating elites, I don't really know the particulars, but I can try and get you proof, maybe something that you guys could check yourself?  If you could independently prove that elites were created, would that be good?"



“I think more proof is always warranted,” the older woman smiles, “But this is a good start and I am sure we will be digging even further for more of the truth.  The people need the truth, especially when that truth has been hidden for so long.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Some people will belive me, and they'll work to get ready.  Other people wont be sure and they'll do what they can to get ready, just in case I'm right.  Every little bit helps, and thats why I'm doing this.  I am going to be fighting against Overseer no matter what.  My cards are on the table, and its time that everyone else knows there is a game going on while its still early enough for them to be dealt in."



“I agree, there is no way to tell how people will react to this news.  But…” she trails off placing a hand to her ear listening.  She then speaks, “Oh I have to take this call, and you can take the elevator down to the VIP lobby and wait for me there, okay Kelly?”

“I should not be long alright?” Rachel adds in a comforting tone.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 4, 2006)

"I am ready as well,"  Gilden states calmly. "This seems a bit too easy though, I would have guessed that he would have more defenses."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2006)

> “I think more proof is always warranted,” the older woman smiles, “But this is a good start and I am sure we will be digging even further for more of the truth. The people need the truth, especially when that truth has been hidden for so long.”




"I can try to get you your proof when I go back to school today.  Right now my mom and I are in the infirmary since the Girl Dorms were totalled in the hurricane, and we are both still recovering from what happened with Legion, er Neuro.  Stalkers can be scary, Elite Stalkers are a whole new definition of Scary."   she says sighing.

"Yea, sure, I'll wait there.  I do want to see this whole thing before you air it.  I want to make sure its right.  There is more stuff out there, I just want to get the first part right before we go on, ok?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I can try to get you your proof when I go back to school today.  Right now my mom and I are in the infirmary since the Girl Dorms were totalled in the hurricane, and we are both still recovering from what happened with Legion, er Neuro.  Stalkers can be scary, Elite Stalkers are a whole new definition of Scary."   she says sighing.



"You poor girl," she sighs.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, sure, I'll wait there.  I do want to see this whole thing before you air it.  I want to make sure its right.  There is more stuff out there, I just want to get the first part right before we go on, ok?"



Rachel nods and watches Kelly leave.  She sighs and sits at her desk, “Excellent,” she says into her micro-ear cell, “that is a heart tugging piece we have.  I want it translated immediately; yes and I want it ready for this evenings broadcast.”

She removes the micro-ear-cell and places it on her desk.  She smiles brining up her monitor.  Her micro-ear-cell starts to ring once more.  She sighs already knowing who it was, “Yes?”

“You have been strangely distant as of late, that makes me wonder what has kept you so busy, my busy little bee?” the voice replies with a notable hiss.

“My work keeps me busy,” she rubs her temple, “why have you bothered me?”

“Anika Samuellson is not dead,” the voice replies, “this displeases me, Witch.”

“I have other plans for her, her death will mean nothing to Ryan.  Now leave this matter to me, this must be handled delicately.  Not with your brute manner of force, this requires a lady’s soft touch,” Rachel replies.

“So be it,” the voice answers, “see you on the morrow, we have much to discuss.”

The line goes dead as Rachel grins.  She stands replacing her ear pierce, “Goodbye.”

*Later in the VIP Lobby*

Rachel and Kelly finish watching the interview, it is just as Kelly spoke.  Rachel comments at the end, “We think that this raw footage is much more powerful as is.  I had originally planned to focus only on those bits that we could prove, but I think this works best allowing your sincerity to come through fully, Kelly.”

“This is a powerful piece, are you prepared for any fallout from this?” Rachel adds.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2006)

"Maybe you just can't see them," Ryan replies, rather annoyed. _Why do we always assume the people we face are as stupid as we are?_ "But if we're going to be rushing in, let's go for it."

"James, by the way, after we finish this thing, we need to figure out what's up with you. I'll be damned if it's a case of indigestion."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "James, by the way, after we finish this thing, we need to figure out what's up with you. I'll be damned if it's a case of indigestion."



“I am fine Ryan,” James counters, “I just *cough* got a bad cough from our last mission… it isn’t anything big, okay.  Let’s focus on the mission, okay?  Mark you just tell me when and where and I *will* get you in there.”

Gadget comes over the line, “I have uploaded the layout of the estate for you guys.  And I am initiating a press blackout and comm. Blackout on your mark, Mark,” she giggles at the last part.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 4, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Maybe you just can't see them," Ryan replies, rather annoyed."




"Annika can see the invisible and illusions, if there are any more reinforcements they are either dimensionally shifted or hidden by mundane means." He shrugs slightly, not realising that no one can see it. "Genocide really isn't the one to hide his power though, he likes everyone to know just what he has."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget comes over the line, “I have uploaded the layout of the estate for you guys.  And I am initiating a press blackout and comm. Blackout on your mark, Mark,” she giggles at the last part.




Mark looked over the layout for a moment, "Ok, let's do it." _Hope this works._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2006)

> Rachel and Kelly finish watching the interview, it is just as Kelly spoke. Rachel comments at the end, “We think that this raw footage is much more powerful as is. I had originally planned to focus only on those bits that we could prove, but I think this works best allowing your sincerity to come through fully, Kelly.”
> 
> “This is a powerful piece, are you prepared for any fallout from this?” Rachel adds.




"Its something that needs to be told, so I guess I have to be ready for the fall out, right?  I know I'm right, and that this is all true.  I'm just telling the truth.  I guess I'm ready for the consequences, but if the UN really are the good guys that I believe them to be, I don't really think there will be any sort of retaliations or anything.  The bad guys...well the bad guys try to kill you regardless so..."  Kelly asks.

"Look, depending on when you air it I can try to get you proof, but it'll probably be harder after its aired, right?  Besides, its not like anyone is going to beat you to the story, and you already have it all on tape."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2006)

Cassie let's the ladies in the store outfit herself and her 'sister', wondering why she didn't suspect more. Was it that she had sensed Chance in her dreams first.. or that she wanted to have someone who understood her? Normally she wsn't that trusting.

She knew the others would think she ws an demonic clone, and how could she and Jun Min counter that. For she was sure they would be wrong. She looked at Chance, trying out an outfit that was half casual half suit.

"We should discuss how we are going to broach your existance. You know Ryan is going to be totally negative on your existance, if we're lucky they will say you're one of the demon clones runnign around.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark looked over the layout for a moment, "Ok, let's do it." _Hope this works._



James nods, and creates the portal with a thought.  Kiyana nods to Mark, “I am ready,” her body turning into liquid water.  Tina flexes her muscles her anger already growing.  Danger Girl salutes in her battle suit, “Ready mark.”

James looks at the others, “Let’s do this!”

_The heroes will have a surprise round to act and put the hurt on people._

*Kelly*

Rachel nods, “Well I would like to get this story out there, but if you think you can get solid information then we can wait.  But the News industry has a funny way of catching you off-guard.”

“It isn’t that I don’t have patience but this is the biggest story of the year by far, but… again we just need some proof… something firm from the UNJE would go along way to validating your story,” she adds.

*Cassie*

Chance shrugs, “I am sure they will make up all kinds of crazy stories, sister.  But as it stands we are already on the bad girl list by being here as is.  So who cares what they think, I think Ryan is an idiot.  I am sure he does not cry himself to sleep at night over that fact.”

Chance grins, “We go to Jun Min, and we let her sort it out.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Chance shrugs, “I am sure they will make up all kinds of crazy stories, sister.  But as it stands we are already on the bad girl list by being here as is.  So who cares what they think, I think Ryan is an idiot.  I am sure he does not cry himself to sleep at night over that fact.”
> 
> Chance grins, “We go to Jun Min, and we let her sort it out.”





"Agreed." She says calmly. "But you know she's not going to be happy to see you. Not after what Mother did. But she'll be willing to work things out." Cassie smiles. "But no one is to know which of us is the original. Confusions to our enemies you know."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Agreed." She says calmly. "But you know she's not going to be happy to see you. Not after what Mother did. But she'll be willing to work things out." Cassie smiles. "But no one is to know which of us is the original. Confusions to our enemies you know."



 Chance grins putting more clothes on her pile, “I think if anyone will accept me it will be Jun Min; she is a very open-minded soul.  I think we won’t have a problem with her, but the others… the others will definitely want to put in their two cents.”

The hostess returns, “We have taken the liberty to get you a lunch reservation, while we prepare your clothes.  Miss Mitchell has already seen to payment, so you will not have to worry.  Shall I confirm the reservation and call a vehicle for you?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance grins putting more clothes on her pile, “I think if anyone will accept me it will be Jun Min; she is a very open-minded soul.  I think we won’t have a problem with her, but the others… the others will definitely want to put in their two cents.”
> 
> The hostess returns, “We have taken the liberty to get you a lunch reservation, while we prepare your clothes.  Miss Mitchell has already seen to payment, so you will not have to worry.  Shall I confirm the reservation and call a vehicle for you?”





"That would be fine." Cassie says as she looks to Chance. "We can play the classic bait and switch for them. I mean, we do know pretty much the same thing." She says with a grin. "So what do you suggest for lunch while we're waiting for our firiend?" She looks to Chance, outwardly calm, but alert too. A car, that could be dangerous if it wasn't Kelly making the arrangments. A soft half gesture, combat sign, to chance.

:Contact team leader for conformation?: with the inference that it was Kelly as leader.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Rachel nods, “Well I would like to get this story out there, but if you think you can get solid information then we can wait.  But the News industry has a funny way of catching you off-guard.”
> 
> “It isn’t that I don’t have patience but this is the biggest story of the year by far, but… again we just need some proof… something firm from the UNJE would go along way to validating your story,” she adds.




Kelly nods sadly, "Well, you can already confirm my Dad's murder and that our house was burnt down.  Thats part of it, and the more things that are poven true about it, the more credible the entire story is."  sighing, the girl looks at her feet for a minute.  "I doubt that the UNJE will confirm anything before the storybreaks since they haven't already put the story out there, right?  I can talk to someone who said they helped Cardinal create elites, and maybe get something that you could independently prove about that part.  Would that be enough?  Or at least enough to run with so that you could call the UNJE out on other stuff that they can actually confirm?"

The popstar looked down at her wrist and noticed the time idly, and then it dawned on her that there was a time diference between London and Italy, and another between Italy and the school.  "Oh, wow, this took longer then I thought, I left a few of my friends off shopping in Milan and I'm their ride back to the school... can you give me a number to reach you directly so I can talk to you if I can get some proof?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _The heroes will have a surprise round to act and put the hurt on people._




Mark tears into the portal with his gloves glowing and comes out on the other end with fists flying at Genocide's baseline security.

_Mark uses Rapid Attack. He gets a punch at every goon within 50 feet. Attack +6, Damage +10L. I think I got that right.  It's been a while. Mark's Defense is +10 and he has Protection 4 from his armored spandex._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2006)

Before Jame's insertion into the combat area, Ryan had increased his own physical power by sending energy into his body, then fired a disintegration ray into the air, just to test his powers. 

He looks around, shaking his head. _We're going to be in a lot of trouble if those guys aren't baselines._

_How close is the teleporting squad to the various bad guys?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "That would be fine." Cassie says as she looks to Chance. "We can play the classic bait and switch for them. I mean, we do know pretty much the same thing." She says with a grin. "So what do you suggest for lunch while we're waiting for our firiend?" She looks to Chance, outwardly calm, but alert too. A car, that could be dangerous if it wasn't Kelly making the arrangments. A soft half gesture, combat sign, to chance.
> 
> :Contact team leader for conformation?: with the inference that it was Kelly as leader.



Chance signals back, _Hold. Delay and Contact Lead_.

She then smiles, “Well I don’t want to leave here just quite yet, bring out some more jeans; a girl can never have too many jeans.  Especially with a butt like mine,” she grins.

The hostess nods, “Of course.”

“Italian sounds good to me, what do you think sister?” Chance adds.

*Legacy*

_The heroes are 5 feet from Genocide and 10 feet from Surge._

*Kelly*

Rachel hands Kelly contact information, “I understand perfectly and the more credible we can make this the better.  Call me any time, this is my direct line Kelly.  And thank you for bringing this story to our attention you are an incredibly brave young woman.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2006)

Ryan sneers at the two assembled Elites, announcing "The Red Witch says hello. And goodbye."  He then sends a ray of cosmic energy towards Surge, that will break his body's molecules apart if successful. He then brings up his defenses, including a stronger force field and disruptive aura that would tear apart flesh. 

_A ranged Corrosion +10 attack on Surge at +15 attack, using All-Out Attack. He brings up Impervious Force Field and Energy Field as a free action. Initiative at +13, Defense is 13._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2006)

> Rachel hands Kelly contact information, “I understand perfectly and the more credible we can make this the better. Call me any time, this is my direct line Kelly. And thank you for bringing this story to our attention you are an incredibly brave young woman.”




Kelly nods and opens the window and floats out.  "I'll call when I get proof."  she tells the woman and then her body fades from sight with a low popping sound.  In an instant the young popstar is back in Milan in front of the store that she had left Chance and Cassie in to shop.

"Hi guys, how are things going?  Where you able find anything you were interested in?  I'm sorry it took so long, I just lost track of time."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 5, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You big jock," Karen grins at him, "But yeah I'm not really into computers and stuff... I could do with a new pair of jeans. Besides even a geek like me likes to look good for her boyfriend," she pops another bit of sushi into Kal's mouth before turning attentively to Timothy, curious as to the reason behind his strange behaviour.




He pauses, and frowns, knowing full well this was going to come about eventually, but hoping to delay it as long as possible. He recalled what his therapists said, don't have pity parties, go to any party but where pity is.

He snorted, "Rough life ... yeah, you could say that."

He speared another bit of sushi and ate for a minute before continuing, "They had me on meds to help my ... mood swings, but ... my physiology makes me quickly grow immune to meds. That and being Elite ..."   he said the word Elite like he doesnt care for it, "doesnt help matters much either. I've learned to be ... cautious. Makes it easier to avoid ..."   he paused to take a sip of his soda, "injuries. I may heal quicker than most, but ... it still hurts."

He sighed, "I'm trying but ... ten years of ... training doesnt help matters. That and the fact I've only known my status as an Elite for less than two years doesnt help much either. Should have known something was up when I was younger. I mean, you don't walk out of a hospital in a matter of days after you have ..."

He rolled up his sleeve to show a nasty scar down his upper arm, "a compound fracture. And be able to use the arm normally within a matter of a week or so. That's just not normal. But ... I know what I am. No going back. I have to move forward. And not let anyone else go and put me in a situation where they have control of me."

His voice gets a bit harsh near the end. He definitely has issues about giving other people authority or power over him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2006)

Cassie smiles as Kelly reappears. "We were just waiting to see what you thought of our choices." She says as she walks up to her friend and in a lower voice. "And to confirm you sent the car around for us to be taken to lunch." Kelly can see despite Cassie's cheerful demeanor, the iron core she showed just before the violence was unleashed.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2006)

"I didn't specifically send it, but this is a quality establishment, and what I do when I normally shop here.  The reservations are probably at Viscounti's, one of the more upscale resturants.  Its nothing to worry about, or out of the ordinary at any rate, I probably just should have told you.  Places like this love to look after their good clients, its all part of what they do for their patrons."  Kelly says with a shrug, not really concerned, she was used to such treatment.

"What would you say to wearing your new dresses to the resturant?  They have a slightly higher dresscode then the institute.  I'm probably not dressed up enough come to think of it."   the girl said, doubting that the maitre`de would actually mention it, but it might ruffle his feathers.

"There was a black dress that I liked, I actually sent for it the other day... I was wondering if you might have one here?  It was the one that got such strong reviews in the last show?"  Kelly asked the woman.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He rolled up his sleeve to show a nasty scar down his upper arm, "a compound fracture. And be able to use the arm normally within a matter of a week or so. That's just not normal. But ... I know what I am. No going back. I have to move forward. And not let anyone else go and put me in a situation where they have control of me."
> 
> His voice gets a bit harsh near the end. He definitely has issues about giving other people authority or power over him.



Kal nods listening, “That sucks man.  But hey you are an elite now… so life is only going to get better, I mean Karen made a crap load of money just for being on legacy for like what one week?”

Sami nods, “Yeah elites are great, they are famous and make so much money, they really are incredible… and I am not just saying that because my girlfriend can kick my butt with a thought.  Oh man and she has a hot tempter too,” he smirks.

Kal shrugs, “Well if it is any consolation I think that given your abilities, you would be a tough customer to control.”

On the outside monitor for the café, the young elites see a commercial for the Official Legacy video game, Legacy: Price of Justice; with slick photo realistic CGI real time graphics and the like displaying all the characters even Karen’s likeness for the game.  The commercial focuses on high action, with cinematic cuts ending with the VSC logo.  It shows the Legacy members putting the hurt on elites that have a startling likeness to known Pantheon agents, including Bishop.

Sami looks at Karen, “Oh wow that is awesome!”

Tim’s phone receives a text message.

*Kelly & Cassie*

Chance shrugs, “Awesome lets go,” she gets changed into a slick red dress, made for showing off her body more so then form and function.  The hostess smiles and provides Kelly the exact dress she wants, with no charge.

They have a vehicle for the girls, and the reservation is all set for them.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods listening, “That sucks man.  But hey you are an elite now… so life is only going to get better, I mean Karen made a crap load of money just for being on legacy for like what one week?”
> 
> Sami nods, “Yeah elites are great, they are famous and make so much money, they really are incredible… and I am not just saying that because my girlfriend can kick my butt with a thought.  Oh man and she has a hot tempter too,” he smirks.
> 
> ...




He raises an eyebrow, "Is it so great being Elite?"

He waves his hand, obviously it was a rhetorical question.

""I'm not as fast as many, and I'm sure there are many who are far stronger. If I ever find the time to take up an indepth study of martial arts, maybe I'll agree with you."

He frowned as he notices his phone has a text message, and wonders who it could be, not many people had his number. He read the message, wondering who it was and what they wanted.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He raises an eyebrow, "Is it so great being Elite?"



"Well I am not an elite," Kal replies with a shrug, "and from what I can see, without elites this world would be doomed when the likes of Overseer and company come a calling."


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> ""I'm not as fast as many, and I'm sure there are many who are far stronger. If I ever find the time to take up an indepth study of martial arts, maybe I'll agree with you."



"You seem to have a low opinion of yourself, why?" Kal adds.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He frowned as he notices his phone has a text message, and wonders who it could be, not many people had his number. He read the message, wondering who it was and what they wanted.



The message reads, _"It has been a long time, Tim... you run off to Mudaba Adin... you don't call you don't write... is this how you treat family, little brother?"_


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2006)

"Thank you for being so very helpful Jen, you took very good care of my friends, some very good choices."  Kelly compliments her, knowing she'd probably appreciate the compliment as much as the high 3 figure gratuity she normally tacked onto her her tab.  Pay the best for the best.

"Shall we go ladies?" Kelly asked after changing into the black dress, and getting ready for lunch.  The blonde girl led the way to the car, knowing that the attendant would have a few men load the wardrobes into the car.  That did bring up a question though of how much she could actually carry through her weather stepping abilities.  She assumed it was enough, but didn't actually know.  "I guess I should see how much I can actually do with my weather stepping once we get back to school.  I'm curious to find out."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2006)

Anika watches as the others come through the portal.  Becoming visisble, she says a quick prayer to Freya to protect her, as well as to Loki, to help confuse the enemy.  Suddenly, a dozen heavily armed UN soldiers come through the doors of the building, spilling into the yard, the lead one shouting, "UN Task Force, everyone on the ground!"

_OOC: Raise FF as a free action, and use Illusion (DC 15) to create the distraction._


----------



## Aenion (Sep 6, 2006)

Karen listens empathically to Timothy, "That's really rough... Being an Elite isn't all bad, it's not all about competing and it's definitely not all about being the strongest in a fight. Someone told me once, your powers grow from who you are deep down. They are a gift, thanks to them you're no longer cloistered to your weelchair. You can do a ton of cool things with them, like flying or cheating with juggling," she jokes, "You're very smart and your powers are very versatile and not at all obvious, I'm sure you can figure out ways to use them for the good of all."

The crystalline youth gapes in shock at the monitor introducing the new Legacy game, it's clear it's not a pleasant surprise at all, "Oh my god, w-was that me? W-why am I in a v-videogame? I-I'm not on Legacy, I never gave p-permission to be used like ... like that. I d-don't want to be in any videogame," the ruby girl looks around her, suddenly feeling very selfconcious.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2006)

Gilden gestures and brings his forcefield up as his invisibility fades, he quickly gestures again and sends an arcane blast directed at the "man" that Anika has verified as Genocide.

OOC: Raise FF as a free action, -Blast (Magic) +9 [extra: Penetrating; PF: Accurate if possible]


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well I am not an elite," Kal replies with a shrug, "and from what I can see, without elites this world would be doomed when the likes of Overseer and company come a calling."
> 
> "You seem to have a low opinion of yourself, why?" Kal adds.
> 
> The message reads, _"It has been a long time, Tim... you run off to Mudaba Adin... you don't call you don't write... is this how you treat family, little brother?"_




"... Odd. I'm an only child. Who is considering me his little brother?"

He completely ignores Kal's comment, and then shakes his head, "Sorry ... very ... odd message. My talents are not half as capable as you think they are, but I'll do what I have to do. Just like Karen, I can never hope to live a normal life."

He frowned at her comment about the video game, "Doesnt surprise me one bit. The UN holds nothing sacred. They'd probably do digitally created blue films of the sexiest members at the Institute if they thought they could get away with it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "... Odd. I'm an only child. Who is considering me his little brother?"
> 
> He completely ignores Kal's comment, and then shakes his head, "Sorry ... very ... odd message. My talents are not half as capable as you think they are, but I'll do what I have to do. Just like Karen, I can never hope to live a normal life."
> 
> He frowned at her comment about the video game, "Doesnt surprise me one bit. The UN holds nothing sacred. They'd probably do digitally created blue films of the sexiest members at the Institute if they thought they could get away with it."



 Sami looks puzzled, “Why do you hate the UN so much?  I don’t get it, Tim.”

Kal shrugs, “I thought you looked pretty hot, Karen.”

Another message arrives for Tim, _“By the way Jean says hello, she was just so surprised to find out you had an older brother.  She is really a beautiful baseline.  Pathetically weak, but her delicate beauty is endearing.  But you selling out to the enemy is surprising Tim.  Can I have some sushi, brother?.”_

*Kelly & Cassie*

“I guess that depends on how much more trouble you are willing to get yourself into,” Oracle walks into the boutique followed by Redline.

Oracle continues speaking, “Cassandra, Kelly, Chance; I hope this little shopping excursion finds you well?”

Redline smirks, “Girl has some nice taste at least.”

Chance furrows her brow, “How do you know my name?”

“I read the surface thoughts of your mind, you have no idea how pissed Paragon is right now, and it’s funny.  I told him trying to take care of teens would drive him to insanity,” the elegantly beautiful elite smiles.

*Legacy*

_*Surprise Round

Initiative:** Mark 46, Ryan 18, Tina 18, Cantrip 17, Anika 13, Danger Girl 11*_

Mark springs into action moving in a blur decking every thug he can recognize or thinks is a thug of Genocide!  Twenty men in black suits all hit the ground, sprawling from the blazing speed of the blazing fast elite!  But Genocide and Surge are unharmed by the blurring attack!

_Mark rolls a 12, the thugs roll a 7 total Toughness save, they are minions and are out of the fight!_

The women scream as Ryan makes his heroic quip and then proceeds to nearly annihilate Surge with a well placed blast!  Surge crumples to the ground smoking, much of his body corroded and exposing muscle tissue and melted flesh!

_Ryan rolls an 18, Surge rolls 17 Fortitude save reducing his Toughness by 3, and he rolls an 11 Toughness Save.  Surge is Staggered, Disabled, and Stunned!_

Tina harnesses her inner rage and decides to focus on putting Surge out of the fight completely while he is down for the moment!  She slams her foot down on the chest of the criminal elite!

_Power Attack +5/-5, Rage is used and she rolls a 13 attack, Surge rolls a 10 Toughness save and is now Dying!_

Gilden unleashes a powerful bolt of arcane energy right into Genocide, but the blast does not harm him in the slightest though it does burn a clean hole through his clothes.  Genocide glares at Gilden.

_Gilden rolls a 30 total, Genocide rolls a 24 Toughness save and is fine for the moment…_

Anika creates a veritable army of UNJE soldiers storming the complex as the women continue to squeal and scream like witless ninnies.  Danger Girl takes flight in her suit, and fires down at Genocide, hoping to have more luck then Gilden!  The blast hits Genocide head on, but has no effect…

Danger Girl quips, “Crap…”

_Anika creates the Illusion meanwhile Danger Girl rolls a 21 to attack but does not do enough damage to penetrate the Impervious Toughness._

*Round 1

Initiative: Mark 46, Genocide 32, Unknown 24, Ryan 18, Tina 18, Cantrip 17, Anika 13, Unknown 13, Danger Girl 11*


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami looks puzzled, “Why do you hate the UN so much?  I don’t get it, Tim.”
> 
> Kal shrugs, “I thought you looked pretty hot, Karen.”
> 
> Another message arrives for Tim, _“By the way Jean says hello, she was just so surprised to find out you had an older brother.  She is really a beautiful baseline.  Pathetically weak, but her delicate beauty is endearing.  But you selling out to the enemy is surprising Tim.  Can I have some sushi, brother?.”_




He was about to respond to Sami but scowled as his phone beeped again, and then at seeing the comment about Jean, his face hardened.

"I do hope that you've enjoyed this meal, but ..."

His voice drops several levels, it's obvious he's quite upset about something.

As he stands, the glow around him seems to brighten, almost solidifying into a grid-like pattern.

"Where are *you*?! You want something from *me*, you come and face *me*! You don't threaten people *I* care about!"

OOC: Activating his Force Field, using Air-Walk, but ready to switch to Flight if need be.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> His voice drops several levels, it's obvious he's quite upset about something.
> 
> As he stands, the glow around him seems to brighten, almost solidifying into a grid-like pattern.
> 
> "Where are *you*?! You want something from *me*, you come and face *me*! You don't threaten people *I* care about!"



The patrons of the café look at Tim warily as he makes his angry outburst.  A waiter approaches speaking with a French accent, “Sir is everything alright?”  he keeps his distance though from the elite.

Kal blinks, looking around on guard as well.

Tim’s phone beeps with another message, from the Unknown caller.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The patrons of the café look at Tim warily as he makes his angry outburst.  A waiter approaches speaking with a French accent, “Sir is everything alright?”  he keeps his distance though from the elite.
> 
> Kal blinks, looking around on guard as well.
> 
> Tim’s phone beeps with another message, from the Unknown caller.




He growled and read it quickly, looking around, trying to spot who it might be. They knew too much about him, and had made a veiled threat at Jean. He couldnt let that go. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He growled and read it quickly, looking around, trying to spot who it might be. They knew too much about him, and had made a veiled threat at Jean. He couldnt let that go. Not by a long shot.



There are no words just an image of Jean and a man that looks related to Tim.  They are both smiling for the cell camera.  The man looks like Tim though older, his eyes are gray and his hair is white.  His smile is not as soft as Jean’s.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> There are no words just an image of Jean and a man that looks related to Tim.  They are both smiling for the cell camera.  The man looks like Tim though older, his eyes are gray and his hair is white.  His smile is not as soft as Jean’s.




He growls and in an instant the cell phone is no more, crushed into plastic fragments.

"Karen ... is there any way I can be in America ... *fast*? Someone I _care_ about is in serious danger."

His voice is ice cold as he says that.

_I'm going to be having a long talk with Jim and my parents when this is done. A long one._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2006)

_OOC: Where's Kiyana?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: Where's Kiyana?_



_I knew I forgot something!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

*Round 1

Initiative: Mark 46, Genocide 32, Kiyana 27, Unknown 24, Ryan 18, Tina 18, Cantrip 17, Anika 13, Unknown 13, Danger Girl 11*

Kiyana hung back a moment, to check on James before she jumped through... to make sure he was okay before focusing on the task at hand.  Kiyana says meekly, "Sorry... I mean you guys are under arrest by order of the UNJE!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thank you for being so very helpful Jen, you took very good care of my friends, some very good choices."  Kelly compliments her, knowing she'd probably appreciate the compliment as much as the high 3 figure gratuity she normally tacked onto her her tab.  Pay the best for the best.
> 
> "Shall we go ladies?" Kelly asked after changing into the black dress, and getting ready for lunch.  The blonde girl led the way to the car, knowing that the attendant would have a few men load the wardrobes into the car.  That did bring up a question though of how much she could actually carry through her weather stepping abilities.  She assumed it was enough, but didn't actually know.  "I guess I should see how much I can actually do with my weather stepping once we get back to school.  I'm curious to find out."





"I think you'll find at least us willing to back your play." Cassie says as she steps out of the dressing booth. Black silk with her typical preference for gold edging, and while the dress looks impressive it's clear she can move easily in it. Her hair is pinned back with a pair of gold lacquered chopsticks. "Will there be breadsitciks?"

She looks to the two elites who come in. "Last time I checked Paragon said we were free to come and go as we wished. Or did that not apply to Chance?" she asks firmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

*Cassie & Kelly*

Oracle sighs, "I am not here to debate semantics, I am on vacation... and then I get a notice that you were in the area.  I have no qualms with you Cassie.  I am just doing a favor... to keep you safe and keep you from doing something potentially stupid."

Redline shrugs, "And I am just here to help, and maybe get Kelly Mitchell's autograph."

Oracle smiles, "Strange weather anomolies here and in London at about the same time... imagine that."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2006)

"Breadsticks are a definate possibility Cassie.  They have the best chicken parmesion I have ever had...which does actually make sense, I suppouse, since it is Italy."  Kelly tells her friend smiling.  Her smile fades abit when Redline and Order walk through the door.  She didn't really like the look of that.

At Chance's question about discerning her identity and Orders reply, Kelly gives the older elite a reproachful look.  "Now that just isn't very polite Order.  I'm sure there has to be some kind of law against going riffling through people's thoughts uninvited.  Against common courtesy if nothing else.  How about this, we forget about the liberties you just took with us and you let us go have lunch and then come back to school like we were planning on anyway?  Isn't that nice and friendly?"

"I'd offer to let you guys comme for lunch, but the reservation is only for three." Kelly says appolgetically.  "I'm sorry that Paragon is pissed, but that is a personal problem really, his state of mind has nothing to do with us.  You might want to tell him to take up Tai chi though I hear its very relaxing."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Kelly*
> 
> Oracle sighs, "I am not here to debate semantics, I am on vacation... and then I get a notice that you were in the area.  I have no qualms with you Cassie.  I am just doing a favor... to keep you safe and keep you from doing something potentially stupid."
> 
> ...





"So you are going to haul off our ride and leave us kicking our feet because Kelly isn't supposed to go out..even though she's not underarrest?" Cassie says a bit caustically.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 6, 2006)

_That was the easy part._ Still Mark could stand having Surge on the ground. _Tina really hit him, but at least he'll stay down now._

"Time for the main event, Legacy. Let's all hit him together." Mark waits the eternity to strike at the same time as Ryan does and then blasts past Genocide, punching as he does.

Mark's trying a combined attack with Ryan, delaying to strike at the same moment. When the time comes, Move-By Attack, +6 attack and +10L if it matters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "So you are going to haul off our ride and leave us kicking our feet because Kelly isn't supposed to go out..even though she's not underarrest?" Cassie says a bit caustically.



 Oracle sighs, "Please I am not here to argue, let's eat and then get you girls back to the Institute."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami looks puzzled, “Why do you hate the UN so much?  I don’t get it, Tim.”




"Yeah, I think you're selling them short. They're still fighting for the greater good. I just don't always agree with the UNJE's methods, but maybe that's because of the one who's giving the orders... Or maybe Paragon's just not used to dealing with rebelious teenagers," Karen adds with a smile.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, “I thought you looked pretty hot, Karen.”




"Thanks honey," she smiles, "B-but they still should have asked my perm-... What the... What's going on?" the startled crystalline girl asks as she looks around for any danger, "Timothy what's going on," she gets up as he crushes his cellphone, "Wow America? James's training right now and Kelly might be able to but she's in enough trouble from what happened yesterday as is," she puts a hand on his shoulder, hoping to calm him not sure what the volatile kid was going to do next, "We'll contact Mr. Kincaid that we're going back to the institute and go from there ok? We can't just rush off to the States not knowing what we're getting into."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oracle sighs, "Please I am not here to argue, let's eat and then get you girls back to the Institute."





"Nice to see the powrs that be are still sticking to the same play book. You need us, but dont' want us around, but heaven forbid we go out." Cassie says as she walks out to the limo, clearly unhappy with this yo-you attitude.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2006)

"Cassie, we were planning on eating and going back anyway right?  We'll we'll just eat and then I'll take us back.  Paragon got to show us how big his muscles are by showing us he knows where we are at all times.  Its not them that we have to take this up with, its Paragon and his mommy routine.  No reason to make the rest of our day out unpleasant.  Its not like he could really prevent students from leaving if they wanted.  The institue is not manditory.  Just tell me when you want to visit your foster father, and I can take you and Chance to see him."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thanks honey," she smiles, "B-but they still should have asked my perm-... What the... What's going on?" the startled crystalline girl asks as she looks around for any danger, "Timothy what's going on," she gets up as he crushes his cellphone, "Wow America? James's training right now and Kelly might be able to but she's in enough trouble from what happened yesterday as is," she puts a hand on his shoulder, hoping to calm him not sure what the volatile kid was going to do next, "We'll contact Mr. Kincaid that we're going back to the institute and go from there ok? We can't just rush off to the States not knowing what we're getting into."




"That ... that ... "   he growled, barely containing himself for the moment, "Fine. You're right. He's taunting me. Whoever he is. I'm going to make him *pay* for this. That and I'm going to get answers from Jim and my parents. If he is who he says he is ..."

He let the thought go for the moment and turned to bow to the shopkeeper, still simmering, but trying to calm down, "My apologies ... I have disturbed the peace here. I received a most ... distressing, and threatening call. My apologies for my behavior, it was unseemly."

He fished out his wallet, wanting to pay the bill and be gone quickly. His movements were stiff, and barely under control. Patience was something that it was obvious he was very short on at the moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Cassie, we were planning on eating and going back anyway right?  We'll we'll just eat and then I'll take us back.  Paragon got to show us how big his muscles are by showing us he knows where we are at all times.  Its not them that we have to take this up with, its Paragon and his mommy routine.  No reason to make the rest of our day out unpleasant.  Its not like he could really prevent students from leaving if they wanted.  The institue is not manditory.  Just tell me when you want to visit your foster father, and I can take you and Chance to see him."





Cassie sighs. "It's hard to see your beliefs die. I came to the institute because I belived in education and intergration. The things Paragon spoke so well on, and now all I see him doing is oppressing us. Making excuses for why we are marginlized, restricted and such." Cassie steps into the car and sits down fuming still. Clearly she's opening up a little bit.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "That ... that ... "   he growled, "Fine. You're right. He's taunting me. Whoever he is. I'm going to make him *pay* for this. That and I'm going to get answers from Jim and my parents. If he is who he says he is ..."
> 
> He let the thought go and turned to bow to the shopkeeper, still simmering, but trying to calm down, "My apologies ... I have disturbed the peace here. I received a most ... distressing, and threatening call. My apologies for my behavior, it was unseemly."
> 
> He fished out his wallet, wanting to pay the bill and be gone quickly.




Karen breathed a mental sigh of relief as Timothy calmed down, "Thanks, tell us what just happened along the way," she pushed away his wallet with a smile, "M-my treat," she turns away to reach for her purse, glancing a worried look at Kal. "R-really sorry about this," she apologizes to the waiter as she pays the bill, her other hand digging in her purse for her own cellphone, _Got it! And it's even got some power left._

"Sami, should we drop you off somewhere?" she asks as she calls, "Hey Mr. Kincaid? Uhm... we'd like to fly back to the institute if you don't mind, Timothy's not feeling too well."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen breathed a mental sigh of relief as Timothy calmed down, "Thanks, tell us what just happened along the way," she pushed away his wallet with a smile, "M-my treat," she turns away to reach for her purse, glancing a worried look at Kal. "R-really sorry about this," she apologizes to the waiter as she pays the bill, her other hand digging in her purse for her own cellphone, _Got it! And it's even got some power left._
> 
> "Sami, should we drop you off somewhere?" she asks as she calls, "Hey Mr. Kincaid? Uhm... we'd like to fly back to the institute if you don't mind, Timothy's not feeling too well."




He waited until she was off the phone, "Someone, calling himself my older brother, and from the last message, looking it, made some ..."   he snarls and seems to pull something back, "veiled threats about what he was going to do to a girl I care about named Jean. She's over in North America right now, attending college. And she doesnt know a thing."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Nice to see the powrs that be are still sticking to the same play book. You need us, but dont' want us around, but heaven forbid we go out." Cassie says as she walks out to the limo, clearly unhappy with this yo-you attitude.



 Oracle smiles, “Cassie your anger is misplaced, I have no idea what you are referring to, but I am not here to try and force you to do anything.  But I do realize that you have put yourselves into harm’s way, and I can’t in good conscious just let you be.”

Redline nods, “I am just along to keep the peace.”

Oracle enters the limo with nod, “I am not here to talk politics, and I think you should relax Cassie.”

Chance shrugs, “I have been telling her that all day, good luck with getting her to relax.”

“Maybe you should explain why you feel this way Cassie, for a girl so young you have some very bitter feelings about the UNJE, both of you,” she gestures to Kelly.

*Karen & Tim*

Mr. Kincaid answers, “Karen…” he listens, “yes, please get him back to the Institute then.  I just got word that Cassie and Kelly are missing… again.  I swear, we never have a dull moment around here.”

Kal raises a brow, “This sounds bad.”

Sami adds, “I will go with you guys.”

*Legacy*

Genocide leaps from his reclining position across the pool and lands on the other side grabbing a woman and holding her close.  He smirks, “Stand down Legacy, or I will crush her neck.”  

Kiyana stays her hand looking at Mark, and then speaks to Genocide, “Let her go!”

_Genocide moves 40 feet across the pole, while the Unknown stays hidden for now.  Kiyana holds her attack for now.  Ryan’s turn…_


----------



## Aenion (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Tim*
> 
> Mr. Kincaid answers, “Karen…” he listens, “yes, please get him back to the Institute then.  I just got word that Cassie and Kelly are missing… again.  I swear, we never have a dull moment around here.”
> 
> ...




"Again? Any idea where they ran off to?" Karen asks, a worried frown creasing her crystal forehead, "Thanks Mr. Kincaid," she looks up at the others with a sigh, "Cassie and Kelly have disappeared again..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Again? Any idea where they ran off to?" Karen asks, a worried frown creasing her crystal forehead, "Thanks Mr. Kincaid," she looks up at the others with a sigh, "Cassie and Kelly have disappeared again..."



 "No idea, this is going to be a long night.  Get Tim back to the Institute," Mr. Kincaid replies, "Man I just wanted to enjoy myself."  He hangs up.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2006)

_A bit of metagaming, I guess, but Anika will delay until the other person at 13 goes._


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "No idea, this is going to be a long night.  Get Tim back to the Institute," Mr. Kincaid replies, "Man I just wanted to enjoy myself."  He hangs up.




He frowned, finally calming down enough to let the energy around him fade back to the normal soft white light that surrounds him.

"I just thought of something. Can I use your cell? I want to call Jean, and warn her."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oracle smiles, “Cassie your anger is misplaced, I have no idea what you are referring to, but I am not here to try and force you to do anything.  But I do realize that you have put yourselves into harm’s way, and I can’t in good conscious just let you be.”
> 
> Redline nods, “I am just along to keep the peace.”
> 
> ...





"Is it? I am told I was free to go back and forth like any other student, that as long as behhave I could come and go according to school policy. I might have exceeded the travel distance, but it usually doesn't require to elite opeeratives to come and get the others." Cassie says as she takes a calming breath.  "I, Chance or Kelly have done nothing to merit this heavy handed approach. I am trying to understand the 'big picture', but it seems that the rules keep changing."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Is it? I am told I was free to go back and forth like any other student, that as long as behhave I could come and go according to school policy. I might have exceeded the travel distance, but it usually doesn't require to elite opeeratives to come and get the others." Cassie says as she takes a calming breath.  "I, Chance or Kelly have done nothing to merit this heavy handed approach. I am trying to understand the 'big picture', but it seems that the rules keep changing."



 “Well isn’t the Institute locked down because of the last few security breaks; I was under the impression that students were not supposed to lave the Institute without supervision.  I am sorry that you feel marginalized Cassie, it isn’t easy for us either,” Oracle smiles.

Redline shrugs, “Hey when I was that age, I didn’t like listening to the rules either…”

“You were just their age like what two years ago?” Oracle adds shaking her head, “Why don’t we just focus on the good food and pleasant company, okay?”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He frowned, finally calming down enough to let the energy around him fade back to the normal soft white light that surrounds him.
> 
> "I just thought of something. Can I use your cell? I want to call Jean, and warn her."




"W-would that be a good idea, what if she panics?" Karen asks, "L-lets fly back to the institute and ask Jun-Min or Paragon what to do. Can you carry someone?" it's clear she's very reluctant to risk putting anyone in danger without first conculting someone more experienced.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2006)

"We don't need chaperones, we are not in harms way here any more then we would be at school.  Besides, I can get us to school in like 3 seconds flat if something happens.  Its not like we are defenseless or anything.  "

"My problem with the UNJE...hrmm...I think I can sum it up by pointing out the fact that we went out to go shopping and within 3 hours mommy Paragon sent in the Justice Elite to find us and bring us back to school.  I find it fairly offensive and a waste really, we were going home soon anyway.  All your showing up here did was cause us to get even more upset with the UNJE.  Its sorta strong arm, don't you think?  Other students are out shopping now anyway, and we came as a group."

"Ryan and Paragon are the embodiment of my problem with you guys.  They do whatever the heck they want regardless of whether its right or wrong so long as it furthers their goals.  They decide something and then they wade in with their fists swinging.  They know that Bishop isn't guilty for Mexico city, they know it, and yet they go on blaming him for it.  He isn't the best person in the world, but come on, he didn't kill millions of people.  They know that was Overseer and Red Witch and Genocide trying to make a portal to our world, but Bishop is a convenient target."

"Look at what happened at Sanctuary.  Cassie decided she wanted to leave school which was perfectly fine since going to the institute is voluntary.  Paragon decided for her that she was to be kept at school and sent Legacy to go chase her down.  The UNJE hands down pronouncements from on high and expects us to go along with them... not cool.  Don't even get me started on your mind reading people against their will."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "W-would that be a good idea, what if she panics?" Karen asks, "L-lets fly back to the institute and ask Jun-Min or Paragon what to do. Can you carry someone?" it's clear she's very reluctant to risk putting anyone in danger without first conculting someone more experienced.




He paused, and then nodded, "You're right."

He doesnt seem happy with the idea, but relents.

"Yes, I can carry someone. Might be a bumpy ride, but I can do it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We don't need chaperones, we are not in harms way here any more then we would be at school.  Besides, I can get us to school in like 3 seconds flat if something happens.  Its not like we are defenseless or anything.  "
> 
> "My problem with the UNJE...hrmm...I think I can sum it up by pointing out the fact that we went out to go shopping and within 3 hours mommy Paragon sent in the Justice Elite to find us and bring us back to school.  I find it fairly offensive and a waste really, we were going home soon anyway.  All your showing up here did was cause us to get even more upset with the UNJE.  Its sorta strong arm, don't you think?  Other students are out shopping now anyway, and we came as a group."
> 
> ...



 Oracle gestures and the driver pulls over, and promptly falls asleep.

 “Okay, I can live with outright rebellion, I can handle misguided actions, but outright accusation is another thing.  The truth behind Mexico City came to light long after Bishop was implicated, not our finest moment; not by a long shot but the public needs a monster.  I am sorry but that is the reality of the world,” Oracle replies calmly.

“Second, your friends went to Sanctuary by their own volition to track down Star.  In the course of doing that they decided to save both of you as well, and from what I read of the mission report, you guys needed saving.  I am sorry if that disgust you, and I am sorry if the UNJE is heavy handed but they have spent billions on your training, your education and cleaning up the meteorological effects of the weather that you use as a mood ring.  As far as me reading your surface memories against your will, tell that to the many hundreds of thousands of people that live around Mudaba Adin that you affect every day by changing the weather to your whim?  I am sorry Cassie, Kelly; the world is a scary ugly place.  I am sorry that your youth is fraught with such peril that you feel this way,” she adds.

“But as long as I draw breath I will dedicate my life to making this world that much better, that is why I was given this gift.  I am sorry to both of you that this day was not as pleasant as it could be, but don’t attack the one agency that I have spent my life supporting; because despite all your propaganda we have made the world a better place,” Oracle finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2006)

"If people need a monster for Mexico City I'd go with the big scary red dinosaurman that actually did it, he calls himself Genocide.  People don't call themselves that if they plan to be altruists." Kelly says angrily.  "If your going to villify someone at least villify him for something he actually did, my father didn't kill 10 million people in Mexico City.  You know he didn't, and your still blaming him for it when you are going after the guy who really did it.  You guys are still blaming him for tens of millions of deaths after you know he is innocent of it because its easy, between that and the whole register or be a criminal thing, well..." Kelly ends with a shrug.

"I don't choose to let my emotions affect the weather.  I control as much of my power as I can, but a little leaks out even when I am trying to hold everything in.  I can't stop that, you can choose to not read people's minds if you don't want to.  Weather happens no matter what, but thoughts... thats the only truly personal thing that people have."

"Your not one of the bad guys, but neither are we.  We don't deserve to be under observation at all times.  I can't since Legion has my Grandma and Grandpa, but what would happen if I decided I wanted to go home and leave school?  I don't mean for a visit.  What would you guys do, park a tank on my lawn?"  Kelly asks, before visibly attempting to calm herself.  "Your on your vacation, just go back to it, and I'll take us back to Mudaba Adin and we can eat there."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oracle gestures and the driver pulls over, and promptly falls asleep.
> 
> “Okay, I can live with outright rebellion, I can handle misguided actions, but outright accusation is another thing.  The truth behind Mexico City came to light long after Bishop was implicated, not our finest moment; not by a long shot but the public needs a monster.  I am sorry but that is the reality of the world,” Oracle replies calmly.
> 
> ...





"Okay, how about this. The big man sent a SQUAD after me. I was told I was going back withou Legacy wether I wanted to or not." Cassie matches Oracle's gaze with her own. "It is fair odds that I won't survive the final battle, worse yet.. I might never have been. I have accepted that."

She settles back and crosses her arms. "I will accept some of the things the UN has done. But I will disagree with some of the methods. I spoke up, within the system and got stepped on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "If people need a monster for Mexico City I'd go with the big scary red dinosaurman that actually did it, he calls himself Genocide.  People don't call themselves that if they plan to be altruists." Kelly says angrily.  "If your going to villify someone at least villify him for something he actually did, my father didn't kill 10 million people in Mexico City.  You know he didn't, and your still blaming him for it when you are going after the guy who really did it.  You guys are still blaming him for tens of millions of deaths after you know he is innocent of it because its easy, between that and the whole register or be a criminal thing, well..." Kelly ends with a shrug.
> 
> "I don't choose to let my emotions affect the weather.  I control as much of my power as I can, but a little leaks out even when I am trying to hold everything in.  I can't stop that, you can choose to not read people's minds if you don't want to.  Weather happens no matter what, but thoughts... thats the only truly personal thing that people have."
> 
> "Your not one of the bad guys, but neither are we.  We don't deserve to be under observation at all times.  I can't since Legion has my Grandma and Grandpa, but what would happen if I decided I wanted to go home and leave school?  I don't mean for a visit.  What would you guys do, park a tank on my lawn?"  Kelly asks, before visibly attempting to calm herself.  "Your on your vacation, just go back to it, and I'll take us back to Mudaba Adin and we can eat there."



 Oracle nods, "Point taken.  I don't make policy Kelly, I didn't even know Genocide existed till recently.  And I agree we are on the same side, so head on home, and if you want to leave that badly then do so, no one will stop you.  But as long as you decide to stay at the institute they have to work for your safety.  I am sorry if that upsets you."

"But this isn't going to change anything so lets drop the arguement its pointless and we are getting upset at the wrong people," she finishes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Okay, how about this. The big man sent a SQUAD after me. I was told I was going back withou Legacy wether I wanted to or not." Cassie matches Oracle's gaze with her own. "It is fair odds that I won't survive the final battle, worse yet.. I might never have been. I have accepted that."
> 
> She settles back and crosses her arms. "I will accept some of the things the UN has done. But I will disagree with some of the methods. I spoke up, within the system and got stepped on."



 She raises a hand, "I don't really care what happened, that isn't my business.  I am not trying to argue here so stop making me out to be the badguy, I am just on vacation doing a friend a favor.  Personally I beleive you could go anywhere you want, but the rules in place at the Institute are the rules."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She raises a hand, "I don't really care what happened, that isn't my business.  I am not trying to argue here so stop making me out to be the badguy, I am just on vacation doing a friend a favor.  Personally I beleive you could go anywhere you want, but the rules in place at the Institute are the rules."




"Why should I care? I'm going to stay no matter what happens, and if I continue to blindly obey they will only put more restrictions to me." Cassie shrugs and settles back. "There done venting , if I keep it up sis will smack me. I just think your boss has lost persepctive though."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2006)

"Its ok Cassie, Chance, lets just go back now, come on, help me get the stuff in the trunk.  So long as we're all toughing it I can probably weather step all of it at once."  Kelly says, opening the car door and stepping out onto the road in her designer dress. "Can you hit the trunk release Redline?"  Kelly asks as she steps over to the rear of the car and waits for the other girls to step out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its ok Cassie, Chance, lets just go back now, come on, help me get the stuff in the trunk.  So long as we're all toughing it I can probably weather step all of it at once."  Kelly says, opening the car door and stepping out onto the road in her designer dress. "Can you hit the trunk release Redline?"  Kelly asks as she steps over to the rear of the car and waits for the other girls to step out.



 Redline complies, though it looks like she does not even move, the trunk opens.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2006)

Ryan shakes his head in disbelief, then quickly jets after Genocide, staying close, with his arm raised. The unpleasant smile on his face remains fixed though, as he locks eyes with Overseer's henchman. "Wow, you really are a little bitch, aren't you? A hostage, Genocide? What's the UNJE gonna do when she dies, dock my pay?" 

Inside his mind, however, Ryan's thoughts are frantic. _Damn it, I hate these hostage things. Damn it damn it damn it damn it! And I think Genocide knows that I care. James isn't here to do something tricky with the teleport. I don't think Anika has anything...maybe she could try possessing the girl, but that's probably too slow. And I wouldn't want to match Genocide's strength against Gilden's TK. I doubt Aya and Kiyana could hurt him, and Tina's a little unpredictable. I'm not even sure if what I'm thinking about doing will work. But I don't see another way, and I can't be responsible for another girl's death. God, not again._

_Ryan moves towards Genocide, then readies an action to start Corroding if there's some kind of offensive action._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shakes his head in disbelief, then quickly jets after Genocide, staying close, with his arm raised. The unpleasant smile on his face remains fixed though, as he locks eyes with Overseer's henchman. "Wow, you really are a little bitch, aren't you? A hostage, Genocide? What's the UNJE gonna do when she dies, dock my pay?"
> 
> _Ryan moves towards Genocide, then readies an action to start Corroding if there's some kind of offensive action._



Tina keeps one foot Surge and looks toward Genocide, “Put her down freak… don’t think we won’t go through her to put you down!”

_Tina stays her hand though, and keeps Surge pinned down.  Gilden’s turn._


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He paused, and then nodded, "You're right."
> 
> He doesnt seem happy with the idea, but relents.
> 
> "Yes, I can carry someone. Might be a bumpy ride, but I can do it."




"We'll rescue your friend, don't worry," Karen tries to comfort him, "Can you carry Sami? I'm afraid I'm a bit heavier than he is," she smiles wryly. She lets Kal lift her off the ground, whispering "Next time we get away from the institute, let's just go by the two of us ok?"

*Back at the institute*

"SARAH are Jun-Min or Paragon available?" Karen asks once she has firm ground under her feet again, "Timothy are you sure, they're in the States? Did they say or send you anything that could help us find out where they are?" wanting to make sure she knows everything before they go knocking at Jun-Min or Paragon's door, aware that by destroying his cellphone, Timothy might have destroyed their only evidence.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2006)

A quick message enters Ryan's thoughts. _"As soon as the woman is safe, take the shot. No matter what."_

"Let the woman go Genocide," Gilden remarks has he floats down closer to him, "she isn't worth your time but if you really need a hostage, take me." He says as he drops his forcefield. "Come on, you know you want this, how many times have I helped spoil your plans?"

ooc: Diplomacy +7 Telepathy +9 [PF: Subtle]


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Let the woman go Genocide," Gilden remarks has he floats down closer to him, "she isn't worth your time but if you really need a hostage, take me." He says as he drops his forcefield. "Come on, you know you want this, how many times have I helped spoil your plans?"
> 
> ooc: Diplomacy +7 Telepathy +9 [PF: Subtle]



*Round 1

Initiative: Mark 46, Genocide 32, Kiyana 27, Unknown 24, Ryan 18, Tina 18, Cantrip 17, Anika 13, Unknown 13, Danger Girl 11*

Genocide’s human face grins, “Indeed Cantrip, you foolish hero, trade your life for this useless wench.  But how do I know that this is no trick, I would be foolish to just casually toss aside my hostage.  But your offer is tantalizing…”

_Gilden rolls a 25 Diplomacy check, moving Genocide from Hostile to Indifferent for the moment.  He will exchange Gilden out for the hostage on is turn…_


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "SARAH are Jun-Min or Paragon available?" Karen asks once she has firm ground under her feet again, "Timothy are you sure, they're in the States? Did they say or send you anything that could help us find out where they are?" wanting to make sure she knows everything before they go knocking at Jun-Min or Paragon's door, aware that by destroying his cellphone, Timothy might have destroyed their only evidence.




His 'aura' seemed to spike a bit in frustration, "I spoke to Jean not too long ago. She was still stateside, attending college. No mention of being anywhere else. Before I ... crushed my cell phone, he sent me a picture of the two of them looking quite happy."

He paused, "They keep logs of all calls, photos, everything, remotely. So I don't see why I couldnt get a copy of it that way. Just might take a bit more time. Not too much, though. We might be able to extract something out of the background. But ... that assumes they're in the same location. He might have taken the photo some time ago and just sent it."

OOC: I know this is policy, they do keep logs of all text messages, who called, photos taken, the works.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> His 'aura' seemed to spike a bit in frustration, "I spoke to Jean not too long ago. She was still stateside, attending college. No mention of being anywhere else. Before I ... crushed my cell phone, he sent me a picture of the two of them looking quite happy."
> 
> He paused, "They keep logs of all calls, photos, everything, remotely. So I don't see why I couldnt get a copy of it that way. Just might take a bit more time. Not too much, though. We might be able to extract something out of the background. But ... that assumes they're in the same location. He might have taken the photo some time ago and just sent it."
> 
> OOC: I know this is policy, they do keep logs of all text messages, who called, photos taken, the works.



 Kal nods, “Yeah we need more information about this person, Tim.  First thing is first chances are, Jean is fine, my experience with these types of wack jobs is that they mention people close to you, to get your attention.  The best thing we can do is contact Jean, find out if she is okay and then gently warn her about this creep, but don’t go nuts and tell her to fear for her life that will probably scare the crap out of her.”

_In this high speed wireless world, everything is connected, Tim can access his text messages and images online, and everything is pretty much converged when it comes to communications technology.  There is no real difference between web, television, mobile, and wireless communications it all works together seamlessly in a huge virtual-wireless network infrastructure with nearly limitless bandwidth.  So Tim can just access his messages from any connected terminal._

Sami adds, “Do you think this is an attack by Genocide or the Red Witch?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Redline complies, though it looks like she does not even move, the trunk opens.





"We going to get a decent resturant before I'm grounded?" Cassie asks calmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "We going to get a decent resturant before I'm grounded?" Cassie asks calmly.



 Redline replies, “Well I am hungry but I think Kelly wants to leave right now, so I guess not.”

Oracle brushes her hair back from her face but does not say anything for a long moment.  “Jun Min says hello, and that she is thankful that you are all alright.  Although she was a little surprised to hear that there was three of you.  She is not upset and I am sure she will do her best to smooth things over with Paragon on your behalf… you really should be thankful for her help.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

"We can go to one in Mudaba Adin once we get back and drop off the clothes.  The others are out on the town so we can certainly do the same."  Kelly tells her friend reassuringly.  Actually since she wasn't going to bring Oracle and Redline, they could go wherever they wanted, and Oracle couldn't stop them seing as she wasn't in all places at once.  That was a problem with trying to boss around someone that could be anywhere they wanted to be instantly.

With a gesture, the wind around the picked up and lifted the bags from the trunk and stacked them neatly beside the car.  "Shall we?"  Kelly asks before putting a hand on Cassie's shoulder and the other on Chance's.  She blinks and looks up at Oracle.  "Things don't need smoothing over with Paragon.  I'm fairly certain that we are going to have words regardless of what she says to him, and I really don't care what that hypocrite thinks."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She blinks and looks up at Oracle.  "Things don't need smoothing over with Paragon.  I'm fairly certain that we are going to have words regardless of what she says to him, and I really don't care what that hypocrite thinks."



Oracle sighs as the trio disappears, “Children never change.”

“Hey, come on that isn’t fair,” Redline replies.

“Life isn’t fair,” Oracle replies solemnly.

*When the Teens arrive at the Institute*

SARAH speaks, “Welcome back Cassie, Chance, and Kelly.  Paragon apologizes for not being here to welcome you, but I believe that Jun Min wished to speak with you before you decide to leave again.”

“Oh and your mother was concerned as well, Kelly,” SARAH adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

It's clear that Jun Min's comment is conforting as Cassie looks to Chance, hands signing to her sister _Relief. Return to base or continue on?_  She says infering do they cooperate or keep trying for lunch as originally planned.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It's clear that Jun Min's comment is conforting as Cassie looks to Chance, hands signing to her sister _Relief. Return to base or continue on?_  She says infering do they cooperate or keep trying for lunch as originally planned.



 Chance shrugs and agrees they should play along for now.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

"SARAH, tell my mother not to worry and that we are going out to lunch soon if she'd like to join us once we put away Cassie's and Chance's new wardrobes.  Extend the offer to Jun Min too, I guess.  If she wants to come."   Kelly tells the ai before gesturing at the baggage.  The bags float lightly at waist height beside the trio of girls.  "If you guys still want to go to lunch I mean?  I hate to get all dressed up and have nowhere to go."   Kelly says with a slightly sad smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie sighs as she looks to her sister. "Time to face the music you think?" she asks as she leads the way to Jun Min's office. "SARAH, what sort of mood is she in?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie sighs as she looks to her sister. "Time to face the music you think?" she asks as she leads the way to Jun Min's office. "SARAH, what sort of mood is she in?"



 SARAH replies, "Frantic."

SARAH then replies to Kelly, "Your mother would love to join you for lunch, although Jun Min would like to speak with you first."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, "Frantic."
> 
> SARAH then replies to Kelly, "Your mother would love to join you for lunch, although Jun Min would like to speak with you first."





"Siounds like we need to get yelled out first, then do lucnh." Cassie says with a sigh.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

"Okay SARAH, tell mom we need to have a very brief discussion with Jun Min, it'll give her time to change, tell her that I think that green silk Vuiton dress would look just great."  The popstar relays through the AI.  "Tell Jun Min we are on our way, and that its okay to stop worrying about us for now."

"Guys, this isn't a big deal.  No need to worry or be super excited.  Jun Min's just like Oracle, save up the anger and everything for the man who deserves it.  Its not her fault, so just keep calm ok?  That goes for me too by the way."   the girl says giving a smile.  The veritable army of shopping bags float along in the girls wake on their way to Jun Min's office.  The popstar unobtrusively turns her creditcard/watch/cellphone's record function on as she plays with the buttons to add something into her datebook.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 8, 2006)

Anika, ready to attack the evil creature, stops when he takes a hostage.  "Gilden," she whispers as he lowers his defences, but she refocuses on Genocide, waiting for him to release the girl.

_Delay action until after Genocide._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Guys, this isn't a big deal.  No need to worry or be super excited.  Jun Min's just like Oracle, save up the anger and everything for the man who deserves it.  Its not her fault, so just keep calm ok?  That goes for me too by the way." [/COLOR]  the girl says giving a smile.  The veritable army of shopping bags float along in the girls wake on their way to Jun Min's office.  The popstar unobtrusively turns her creditcard/watch/cellphone's record function on as she plays with the buttons to add something into her datebook.



The girls walk in and see Jun Min sitting on the couch, she smiles, “Welcome back girls, please have a seat.  This hopefully won’t take long, but the UNJE will kill me if I don’t do my job.”

They see Chaos sitting in an open chair and he waves, with a  cheerful grin on his face.  Chance glances to Cassie, and signals, _He should not be here…_

*Legacy*

Danger Girl stays her hand, “Cantrip what the hell are you doing?”  She grumbles but stays her hand training her cannon on Genocide…

_The Unknown stays hidden at this time, and Danger Girl holds her action, now *Round 2* and Mark’s turn._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie says it upfront simply. "Crap." she says as she sees Chaos. A second passes as she looks at the entity. "You want to tell me the truth of who we are.. and who mother is?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie says it upfront simply. "Crap." she says as she sees Chaos. A second passes as she looks at the entity. "You want to tell me the truth of who we are.. and who mother is?"



"I have no idea who Mother is, and I thought you were from the future?" Chaos replies.

Jun Min adds, "Who are you talking to?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

Kelly gives Jun Min a confused look as she seems to ignore Chaos.  "Are you really going to ignore the eternal that is sitting next to you?"  Kelly asks Jun Min curiously.  "Chaos, is there a reason she can't see you?"

"Umm...fire you for not doing what?  Its not like the UNJE has a perfect record or anything."  the girl says without much intensity.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly gives Jun Min a confused look as she seems to ignore Chaos.  "Are you really going to ignore the eternal that is sitting next to you?"  Kelly asks Jun Min curiously.  "Chaos, is there a reason she can't see you?"
> 
> "Umm...fire you for not doing what?  Its not like the UNJE has a perfect record or anything."  the girl says without much intensity.



 Jun Min looks surprised, “An eternal is in this room?”

Chaos grins, “I choose to reveal my presence to those that I wish for me to see.  So how was your little trek to CNN?”

Jun Min shakes her head, “I was joking about getting fired, by the UNJE regulations require me to make sure that you are all okay, safe and sound, and not under any kind of mental influence both overt and subtle.”


----------



## Samnell (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Danger Girl stays her hand, “Cantrip what the hell are you doing?”  She grumbles but stays her hand training her cannon on Genocide…




Mark watches the situation very closely, making momentary eye contact with Ryan. _If Gilden's doing what I think he's doing, maybe we have an opening._

"Cantrip's choice, Danger Girl," Mark told her evenly, clenching his fists.

Mark readies to do a combined attack with Ryan if an opening arises. When the time comes, Move-By Attack, +6 attack and +10L if it matters.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

"The trip went fine.  So, uhh why aren't you showing yourself to her?  You don't like adults or something?" Kelly jokes before turning back to Jun Min.

"How do you do that?  Do you read our minds or something?  I'm not really up for the mind reading, no offense, but I don't ever want anyone in my mind again, even people I like.  And is it just me, or is it everyone that comes back from being outside?  I wish you had this policy before, or that you guys had bothered to actually check when you knew what Neuro had done."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "The trip went fine.  So, uhh why aren't you showing yourself to her?  You don't like adults or something?" Kelly jokes before turning back to Jun Min.



"I like to be contrary," Chaos replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "How do you do that?  Do you read our minds or something?  I'm not really up for the mind reading, no offense, but I don't ever want anyone in my mind again, even people I like.  And is it just me, or is it everyone that comes back from being outside?  I wish you had this policy before, or that you guys had bothered to actually check when you knew what Neuro had done."



“I do a subtle scan of your minds looking for tell-tale signs of tampering, I a sorry if you feel that way but it is something I felt needed to be done.  This isn’t the UNJE asking, this is me asking, because I worry about you guys and about what people might try and use for.  So stop being so argumentative, alright?” Jun Min adds.

“I am really disappointed in how you treated my friend, Oracle,” she adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie sighs. "Chaos just show your self. And while you're at it, tell me about Fate, the Overseer, and Hope. The eternals, not the abstracts. Particularly whe stood to gain besides you with the disruption of Order."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

"So as a teacher your telling me I have no choice but to let you read my mind?  My thoughts are my own, they are private.  I wont voluntarily let anyone read them, even a friend Jun Min.  If you want them, there is no way I can stop you from reading them, after what happened with Neuro my mental defenses are non-existant, so you are free to take my thoughts against my will."

"I'm sorry that Oracle was upset with us, but the UNJE is pissing me off a lot lately with the whole acting worse then the bad guys.  At least the bad guys are mostly upfront about not being the good guys.  I mean, Paragon knows about Genocide being the one who did Mexico city and that Bishop had nothing to do with it, but he is letting the blame for 10s of millions of murders fall on someone who is innocent of them to discredit him, while Legacy is going after the real guy.  Oracle started reading our minds against our will in Milan so we didn't get off on the right foot with her.  As a friend I am asking you not to read my mind."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So as a teacher your telling me I have no choice but to let you read my mind?  My thoughts are my own, they are private.  I wont voluntarily let anyone read them, even a friend Jun Min.  If you want them, there is no way I can stop you from reading them, after what happened with Neuro my mental defenses are non-existant, so you are free to take my thoughts against my will."
> 
> "I'm sorry that Oracle was upset with us, but the UNJE is pissing me off a lot lately with the whole acting worse then the bad guys.  At least the bad guys are mostly upfront about not being the good guys.  I mean, Paragon knows about Genocide being the one who did Mexico city and that Bishop had nothing to do with it, but he is letting the blame for 10s of millions of murders fall on someone who is innocent of them to discredit him, while Legacy is going after the real guy.  Oracle started reading our minds against our will in Milan so we didn't get off on the right foot with her.  As a friend I am asking you not to read my mind."



 “Well talking about getting off on the wrong foot, why did you go to Milan in the first place there was a whole bus full of students heading downtown?  And Kelly spare me the rhetoric, one I am not reading your thoughts, I am looking for telltale signs of mental coercion, it is my job and I will do this because I think it is important because the stunt you pulled today was downright stupid.  Both of you,” Jun Min shakes her head.

“The UNJE is pissing you off, fine.  That is your right, but don’t tell me how to do my job.   You two have some chip on your shoulder because you think you deserve something, but in reality you are just acting like spoiled children.  Now I brought you here to talk to you, to try and be your friend, and you immediately resort to alienating me because you have some problem with Paragon.  I am not going to argue with you, not right now.  Tell your mother you will have to have dinner with her at the Cafeteria.  If you decide to leave again then don’t come back, I am not dealing with it.  The UNJE has spent enough money on you two as is, if you don’t like it here then leave,” Jun Min sighs. 

She stands, “That goes for both of you, no matter how important you think you may be, we can’t keep wasting resources on students that don’t want to be here.”

Chaos raises a brow at Cassie, “Hope, Hope is dead… she died at the beginning of time.  How did you know about that?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark watches the situation very closely, making momentary eye contact with Ryan. _If Gilden's doing what I think he's doing, maybe we have an opening._
> 
> "Cantrip's choice, Danger Girl," Mark told her evenly, clenching his fists.
> 
> Mark readies to do a combined attack with Ryan if an opening arises. When the time comes, Move-By Attack, +6 attack and +10L if it matters.



*Round 2

Initiative: Mark 46, Genocide 32, Kiyana 27, Unknown 24, Ryan 18, Tina 18, Cantrip 17, Anika 13, Unknown 13, Danger Girl 11*

Genocide grins, “Exchange your life for this pathetic man… that is delightful.  You heroes are such fools,” once he grabs Gilden he tosses the girl into the pool.  The bikini clad bimbo screams as she sails through the air.

Genocide whispers to Gilden, “You have just made your last mistake boy…”

Kiyana stands by waiting for the team to act, “You better not hurt him.”  

_Kiyana holds her attack and will combine her attack with Mark/Ryan when he acts; the Unknown stays hidden for now._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

Kelly stares at Jun Min Levelly throughout the tirade, the only indication that she is upset about her favorite teacher's words is whiteness in her cheeks and the fact that they remain clenched.  The girl waits for the teacher to finish reading her the riot act before answering.

"Chaos, you wouldn't happen to be giving us a nudge would you?"  the girl asks.  "Ok, I'll go pack my bags.  When the others get done their simulation I'll talk to them, and then to Paragon and I'll leave."   she says simply, trying to regain her dignity.  "I shouldn't have lost my temper at you, I'm losing my temper a lot today.  Sorry for that since you actually are my friend and deserve better."  she says with a sigh.

"I'll go pack my bags."  the popstar says getting up to leave.  "I'll leave your stuff in your room.  Umm...yea."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 8, 2006)

As soon as the girl is let go, Anika begins to pray to Freya to help her stop the maniac from hurting Gilden.  She concentrates on peircing his mind to gain a foothold.

_Possession (DC 20) on Genocide.  Yeah, I know, I gotta try though._


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, “Yeah we need more information about this person, Tim.  First thing is first chances are, Jean is fine, my experience with these types of wack jobs is that they mention people close to you, to get your attention.  The best thing we can do is contact Jean, find out if she is okay and then gently warn her about this creep, but don’t go nuts and tell her to fear for her life that will probably scare the crap out of her.”
> 
> Sami adds, “Do you think this is an attack by Genocide or the Red Witch?”




He sighed, and pulled out his computer, looking even more worried now that Sami brought up those names.

"Give me a couple minutes. I'll get the photo. I hope its neither of the above."

The computer seems to float in mid air as he types away, and then quickly enough pulls up the photo of _big brother_ and Jean. He turns the monitor around so they can see the image.

It's an image of a man that looks related for Tim, though obviously older, with gray eyes and white hair. He's standing in a relatively comfortable pose with a girl who can't be much over twenty, kind of mousy, but cute in her own way, complete with glasses. Both of them are smiling, but hers is far more open than his.

"Good ... and the text messages are here as well." He taps away and lets them see the messages that he was sent.

The first message read, _"It has been a long time, Tim... you run off to Mudaba Adin... you don't call you don't write... is this how you treat family, little brother?"_

"I didn't even know I had an older brother."

The second message read, _“By the way Jean says hello, she was just so surprised to find out you had an older brother. She is really a beautiful baseline. Pathetically weak, but her delicate beauty is endearing. But you selling out to the enemy is surprising Tim. Can I have some sushi, brother?.”_

"This implies he was close enough to see me. The reason for my ... outburst. The third message was of course the photograph."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Chaos, you wouldn't happen to be giving us a nudge would you?"  the girl asks.



Chaos just shrugs.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Ok, I'll go pack my bags.  When the others get done their simulation I'll talk to them, and then to Paragon and I'll leave."   she says simply, trying to regain her dignity.  "I shouldn't have lost my temper at you, I'm losing my temper a lot today.  Sorry for that since you actually are my friend and deserve better."  she says with a sigh.



Jun Min nods, “I am sorry to see you go then.  I am sorry it had to come to this, but you left us with no choice, if you can’t follow the rules then you can’t stay here.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'll go pack my bags."  the popstar says getting up to leave.  "I'll leave your stuff in your room.  Umm...yea."



Jun Min nods taking a seat.

*Tim & Karen*

“Sounds to me like he was goading you, if he really wanted to threaten Jean, he would have.  He is trying to get a reaction out of you, see what makes you tick,” Kal replies, “most likely if he was that close to us, he knows that Jean is important to you.  If he really wishes you ill… then he knows a powerful way to make you suffer.”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Sounds to me like he was goading you, if he really wanted to threaten Jean, he would have.  He is trying to get a reaction out of you, see what makes you tick,” Kal replies, “most likely if he was that close to us, he knows that Jean is important to you.  If he really wishes you ill… then he knows a powerful way to make you suffer.”




He puts the computer away neatly, shutting it down after saving the information to his local hard drive. His movements are still very pronounced, he's trying to calm down, but not doing a very good job of it.

"Then he's succeeded admirably. The question is ... besides having a good long talk with Jim and my parents, who I'd rather not deal with again, how do I find out what, if any relation this ... man has to me? That and why he's doing this."

He scowls as it comes to him, "SARAH? Reference my personal records. See if there is any indication of whether or not I have any biological siblings. If so, send all pertinent data you can find on him to my email. And give us the CliffNotes version of it."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2006)

"Maybe we'll see each other again before Overseer shows up and puts bootprints all over Paragon's ass."  Kelly says smiling sadly at the teacher before leaving the room.  The bags float along behind her as she makes her way to Cassie's room.  When she gets there she asks SARAH to open the door so she can put the girls' things inside, and then she heads to the infirmary tosee her mom.  On the way, the teen asks SARAH to schedule her an appointment to see Paragon before she leaves.

The girl also asks SARAH to tell her friends that she is going to be leaving and that she'll be in the Garden after their down with their training if they want to talk to her, because she would like to talk to them.  "Hi mom, can we talk?" Kelly asks when she finds her mother.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well talking about getting off on the wrong foot, why did you go to Milan in the first place there was a whole bus full of students heading downtown?  And Kelly spare me the rhetoric, one I am not reading your thoughts, I am looking for telltale signs of mental coercion, it is my job and I will do this because I think it is important because the stunt you pulled today was downright stupid.  Both of you,” Jun Min shakes her head.
> 
> “The UNJE is pissing you off, fine.  That is your right, but don’t tell me how to do my job.   You two have some chip on your shoulder because you think you deserve something, but in reality you are just acting like spoiled children.  Now I brought you here to talk to you, to try and be your friend, and you immediately resort to alienating me because you have some problem with Paragon.  I am not going to argue with you, not right now.  Tell your mother you will have to have dinner with her at the Cafeteria.  If you decide to leave again then don’t come back, I am not dealing with it.  The UNJE has spent enough money on you two as is, if you don’t like it here then leave,” Jun Min sighs.
> 
> ...





"Jun Min, we were feeling outside of the things here on campus. What harm could have come of going. Chance and I are good fighters, Kelly is an even strong elite than us and we were just going to shop and have lunch. No need to send in special forces for us. You could have called us on either of our phones." Cassie sighs. "Look Choas, this would be a lot easier if you'd appear to all of us. I'll explain but I don't want Jun Min thinking I'm crazy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Jun Min, we were feeling outside of the things here on campus. What harm could have come of going. Chance and I are good fighters, Kelly is an even strong elite than us and we were just going to shop and have lunch. No need to send in special forces for us. You could have called us on either of our phones." Cassie sighs. "Look Choas, this would be a lot easier if you'd appear to all of us. I'll explain but I don't want Jun Min thinking I'm crazy."



Chaos smirks, “Why I am having so much fun, already?”

Jun Mind adds, “That is beside the point, we are still responsible for you, you were there when Yoshi died.  You know that being a good fighter or a powerful elite is not enough.  Your enemies don’t fight fair, they hit you when you are least expecting it.  And they are out to kill you.”

She pauses, “I am sorry that you felt left out that was… my call.  Neither you nor Kelly was in a state of mind that I felt was ready for work in the field with Legacy.  Your actions today only cement that thought, instead of handling this in a mature manner you run off to Milan without telling anyone, and continue to believe that nothing is wrong.  I am sorry Cassie, but the rules exist for a reason, and your blatant disregard for them only hurts your chances to get back on the team, where you want to be.”

“If you want to help like you say you do, then help me.  Accept that you are suspended from the team, learn from it, relax, and show that you can follow the rules,” she finishes.

*Kelly*

Kelly’s mother smiles, already dressed, “What is it honey?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos smirks, “Why I am having so much fun, already?”
> 
> Jun Mind adds, “That is beside the point, we are still responsible for you, you were there when Yoshi died.  You know that being a good fighter or a powerful elite is not enough.  Your enemies don’t fight fair, they hit you when you are least expecting it.  And they are out to kill you.”
> 
> ...





"Fair enough, I quess Ryan will have to learn to save his own ass."  Cassie says as steps up to Chaos. "Link with my perceptions Jun Min." She says as she looks at the Eternal. "Want to know what Fate told me? Appear to her."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cassie*

Chaos sighs, "Fine, fine."

Jun Min blinks, "Oh wow... so this is an eternal?"

"Indeed, now tell me this juicy secret, Cassie," Chaos replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Chaos sighs, "Fine, fine."
> 
> ...




"Jun Min, Chaos the Eternal of you know.. Chaos." She says as she stretches. "Chaos.. Jun Min." She sits down and tells the Eteranl what was told to her by Fate in her vision.

"So, since you're all powerful maybe you can tell me if it's just a mind game from the Red Witch or is what is happening to me real?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "So, since you're all powerful maybe you can tell me if it's just a mind game from the Red Witch or is what is happening to me real?"



“Well, I am quite powerful, I suppose.  But this is something that I was unaware of, and I will have to confer with other Eternals, and even Fortune on why some of this information has been suppressed for so long, unless…” Chaos muses, “Another eternal directly suppressed that information and only now could Fortune realize that somehow he had been tricked… which isn’t easy.  But that would take another eternal to do so… which means…”

Jun Min says, “Means what?”

“That I really don’t know,” Chaos laughs, “I am not sure what else to say… we are not Gods, we are the eternals.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well, I am quite powerful, I suppose.  But this is something that I was unaware of, and I will have to confer with other Eternals, and even Fortune on why some of this information has been suppressed for so long, unless…” Chaos muses, “Another eternal directly suppressed that information and only now could Fortune realize that somehow he had been tricked… which isn’t easy.  But that would take another eternal to do so… which means…”
> 
> Jun Min says, “Means what?”
> 
> “That I really don’t know,” Chaos laughs, “I am not sure what else to say… we are not Gods, we are the eternals.”





"But you might be able to sense something that could hint if the truth about me is as Fortune said, couldn't you? Peer deep into my nature?" Cassie asks quietly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "But you might be able to sense something that could hint if the truth about me is as Fortune said, couldn't you? Peer deep into my nature?" Cassie asks quietly.



"It does not work like that Cassie, I am not even sure what you are asking me, I am the embodiement of Chaos that is my power, that is my realm.  No Eternal is omnipresent or all-powerful, even if it seems like it, there are rules and there are limits," Chaos replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "It does not work like that Cassie, I am not even sure what you are asking me, I am the embodiement of Chaos that is my power, that is my realm.  No Eternal is omnipresent or all-powerful, even if it seems like it, there are rules and there are limits," Chaos replies.





"Then who can?" Cassie asks clearly frustrated. "You told me one thing..now I got another Eternal who is telling me another..and I THINK this.. mother that made me and Chance might be yet antoher eternal."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

*Cassie*

"Your Mother then, whoever or whatever she is," Chaos replies.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 9, 2006)

_"This probably isn't the smartest thing that I have ever done."_ Gilden thinks to himself as Genocide grabs him



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Genocide whispers to Gilden, “You have just made your last mistake boy…”




"Probably, but the woman is safe."  He replies looking at his captor in the eye, internally he was pushing his magic in ways he had never done before, normally he directed his arcane blasts through his hands but he needed it to release through his eyes... at point blank range.

"Do it now!" He shouts as he unleashes his attack

ooc: Extra effort to redirect the arcane blast through his eyes instead of his hands, no hero point usage. 
-Blast (Magic) +9 [extra: Penetrating; PF: Accurate] +11 to hit (half action)
-Raise his forcefield as a free action
-Get away from Genocide if he can. (half action)


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2006)

> Kelly’s mother smiles, already dressed, “What is it honey?”




"You said you helped Cardinal make elites...I know why she wanted us made, because she didn't want Overseer to suck out her cosmic power, but I want to know how you helped her make us Elites since back then you didn't have your luck powers to give her a lucky break on her research."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2006)

"You're a real help." Cassie says grumpily as she sits down by Jun Min. "You want to tell me why you're here then."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2006)

Ryan looks disgustedly at Gilden, frowning at the very idea of a hostage exchange. _Good plan. Exchange a less valuable hostage for a more valuable one. Maybe my idea was better, maybe it wasn't...but it didn't hurt our performance as a team. At least this way the bystanders are safe._

Ryan then nods to Mark, then sprints, taking to the air and flying past Genocide. He then suddenly reverses direction, moving to strike Genocide in the back at the same time as Mark. 

_Move action to fly, then attack Genocide. Attack at +10 melee, then damage at +10 S for the attack, and +10 S for Energy Field._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan then nods to Mark, then sprints, taking to the air and flying past Genocide. He then suddenly reverses direction, moving to strike Genocide in the back at the same time as Mark.
> 
> _Move action to fly, then attack Genocide. Attack at +10 melee, then damage at +10 S for the attack, and +10 S for Energy Field._



_Mark rolls an attack of 21, Ryan rolls an attack 12, and Kiyana rolls an attack of 23!  I will wait to see if any HP are spent._

*Cassie*

Chaos shrugs,  “I never claimed to be a help Cassie, you have to understand I don’t appears because I am hear to assist you in some cosmic way.  Among the eternals I am one that is closely aligned with sentient creatures, they cause so much chaos that I am just attracted to their presence.  And this bunch around here are delightfully chaotic, even this new confusion on your origins adds another layer to the madness.”

Chaos grins, “I enjoy this little game at times.  What do you want from us Cassie, answers?”

*Kelly*

“I was hoping you would not ask me about that,” Kelly’s mother replies.  Kelly’s wrist phone beeps and then shuts off, the screen showing a malfunction.

She takes a seat in her newly acquired room at the Institute, “It was a long time ago, obviously.  And yes I did not have my luck powers then, but I am still a scientist… well I was a scientist before I had you, darling.  I worked with Cardinal, and provided her with nano-technology that I developed… which allowed her to synthesize and apply the ‘virus’ to human recipients and allow them a 98% survival rate.  But I have no idea how she was able to release it on such a massive scale.”

Her mother pauses, “Why the sudden interest, honey?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2006)

_Spending a HP to reroll that pathetic attack. Let's just hope that Gilden will soak up the counter attack._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Spending a HP to reroll that pathetic attack. Let's just hope that Gilden will soak up the counter attack._



_Ryan rolls a 13 after spending an HP, he is now at 23, adding ten to the roll.  I doubt Mark will want to use an HP but I will offer him the chance to say so._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2006)

"Nanites are those little mini-robots that are so small that you can't really see them, right?"   Kelly asks, having at least heard of them before, it not being possible to grow up around scientists and have no concept of science.  "So is that why you run the clinic?  To help people adjust to their umm...strain of the virus I guess it would be?  Creating a whole race of super beings is a major accomplishment...do you regret it now that you know everything that has happened?"

The blonde girl flicks her phone with her finger,wondering what could case the phone to suddenly just conk out.  She hadn't really wanted to record this part at all.  Just knowing about the nanites should be enough, and she wouldn't have to explain why its her moms voice.  The other thing that she wanted proof of to give to CNN was that the UNJE knew that Bishop was innocent of Mexico city, that was important to her on a personal level.  "Thats weird, my cell isn't working, oh well."

"The reason I asked was because I was curious.  Mom...I'm leaving the institute.  Jun Min said that if I didn't want to be here then the UNJE doesn't want me here either, and I agreed to leave.  I'm going to be saying goodbye to Legacy...and Dad, then I'm going to talk to Paragon and leave.  I just don't think the UNJE are the good guys, and I don't want to be around them any more.  I'm going to go get ready for Overseer in my own way."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Nanites are those little mini-robots that are so small that you can't really see them, right?"   Kelly asks, having at least heard of them before, it not being possible to grow up around scientists and have no concept of science.  "So is that why you run the clinic?  To help people adjust to their umm...strain of the virus I guess it would be?  Creating a whole race of super beings is a major accomplishment...do you regret it now that you know everything that has happened?"



"The clinics are a form of penance," she replies softly, “As far as regret; I don’t know.  I don’t know if I have regrets, I know unfortunate things have happened, but I get the feeling that this could not have happened any other way.  That what has come before was meant to be, and the world is as it is supposed to be this way.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "The reason I asked was because I was curious.  Mom...I'm leaving the institute.  Jun Min said that if I didn't want to be here then the UNJE doesn't want me here either, and I agreed to leave.  I'm going to be saying goodbye to Legacy...and Dad, then I'm going to talk to Paragon and leave.  I just don't think the UNJE are the good guys, and I don't want to be around them any more.  I'm going to go get ready for Overseer in my own way."



“Well honey answer me this,” her mother says after a lengthy pause, “who are the good guys?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2006)

> "The clinics are a form of penance," she replies softly, “As far as regret; I don’t know. I don’t know if I have regrets, I know unfortunate things have happened, but I get the feeling that this could not have happened any other way. That what has come before was meant to be, and the world is as it is supposed to be this way.”




"That makes a lot of sense mom.  Was who got what powers completely random, or were you able to pick to be lucky, for me to be able to control the weather and stuff?"

"I honestly don't know that there are any good guys...I mean yea, there are good people, but I don't think right now the UNJE or Pantheon or Dad's movement are the good guys.  None of them is truly bad, but none can be said to be really good.  The good guys don't frame people for killing more people then Hitler did if they know who really did it.  MAybe thats what I'm suppoused to do, and why being here doesn't feel right.  I am one of the good guys, and Karen is, so is Kal, and Cassie.  I'm not the only one who has problems with it, Karen quit Legacy too."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "That makes a lot of sense mom.  Was who got what powers completely random, or were you able to pick to be lucky, for me to be able to control the weather and stuff?"



“I had no control honey,” she replies, “I have no idea if anyone can choose.  As Cardinal put it, she let the winds of fate take hold and let an individual's inner strength shine through.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I honestly don't know that there are any good guys...I mean yea, there are good people, but I don't think right now the UNJE or Pantheon or Dad's movement are the good guys.  None of them is truly bad, but none can be said to be really good.  The good guys don't frame people for killing more people then Hitler did if they know who really did it.  MAybe thats what I'm suppoused to do, and why being here doesn't feel right.  I am one of the good guys, and Karen is, so is Kal, and Cassie.  I'm not the only one who has problems with it, Karen quit Legacy too."



“So what is your plan honey?  What do you intend to do?” her mother asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He scowls as it comes to him, "SARAH? Reference my personal records. See if there is any indication of whether or not I have any biological siblings. If so, send all pertinent data you can find on him to my email. And give us the CliffNotes version of it."



SARAH replies, “Done Tim.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Chaos shrugs,  “I never claimed to be a help Cassie, you have to understand I don’t appears because I am hear to assist you in some cosmic way.  Among the eternals I am one that is closely aligned with sentient creatures, they cause so much chaos that I am just attracted to their presence.  And this bunch around here are delightfully chaotic, even this new confusion on your origins adds another layer to the madness.”
> 
> Chaos grins, “I enjoy this little game at times.  What do you want from us Cassie, answers?”





"So esentially you're a big eternal annoyance and nothing more?" Cassie says as she glances to Chance. "Quess you were right about the fact the the eternals can't be trusted to help or even have a clue."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "So esentially you're a big eternal annoyance and nothing more?" Cassie says as she glances to Chance. "Quess you were right about the fact the the eternals can't be trusted to help or even have a clue."



“Exactly,” Chaos replies, “You have to figure these things out for yourself.  You see sentient creatures have a longing to understand why they exist, and seek meaning in a life that is on a cosmic scale actually meaningless.  From the moment I was _born_ I knew why I existed, I knew what I was meant to do, and I have no desire to understand what I am.”

“You have come to the crux of my visit, sentient beings cannot rely on eternals for any assistance or help.  That is the ultimate price for our power, we cannot directly interfere on this plane of existence; that you already know.  That is the will of the Creator.  We exist to maintain the basic building blocks of the multiverse, which is our role.  We are not your gods, we do not answer prayers and if we decide to assist you in a matter you had best believe that we have a purpose in mind,” Chaos adds.

“So please don’t apply your human emotions or motivations on beings like us, it is a concept that we understand but are incapable of exercising… though if what you told me of Hope and Overseer is correct then perhaps not out of the realm possibility,” Chaos finishes with a smirk.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Exactly,” Chaos replies, “You have to figure these things out for yourself.  You see sentient creatures have a longing to understand why they exist, and seek meaning in a life that is on a cosmic scale actually meaningless.  From the moment I was _born_ I knew why I existed, I knew what I was meant to do, and I have no desire to understand what I am.”
> 
> “You have come to the crux of my visit, sentient beings cannot rely on eternals for any assistance or help.  That is the ultimate price for our power, we cannot directly interfere on this plane of existence; that you already know.  That is the will of the Creator.  We exist to maintain the basic building blocks of the multiverse, which is our role.  We are not your gods, we do not answer prayers and if we decide to assist you in a matter you had best believe that we have a purpose in mind,” Chaos adds.
> 
> “So please don’t apply your human emotions or motivations on beings like us, it is a concept that we understand but are incapable of exercising… though if what you told me of Hope and Overseer is correct then perhaps not out of the realm possibility,” Chaos finishes with a smirk.




"I just want to know if I am some sort of reincation of Hope." Cassie says grumpily. "I get told that I"m going to be pivotal in the fight with him in less than a year, and besides for my ungodly resilience I have litle to offer the fight."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2006)

Kelly sighs at her mother's question and slumps just a bit.  She was a big plan kind of girl, and sweating the details was generally beyond her.  "My plan is to gather people together that can fight against Overseer when he finally shows up.  I don't think the UNJE on their own are gonna be able to do it, the same for The Movement, or Pantheon.  They can't seem to play nice with each other either.  Maybe I can get people together that everyone can deal with, sort of like a liason between everyone, maybe not but I do want to try.  I'm pretty good at making people see reason, not lately, but I am pretty good at it over all."

"I also want to get Legion away from Grandma and Grandpa.  I don't want him having anything to do with the Mitchell Foundation either, not after...everything." 

"Even without any help I still try to get ready for Overseer.  My powers just keep increasing so rapidly, it seems like everytime I go into a fight I figure out a new way to use my powers, or some new trick... maybe it'll be enough...with some luck."  the girl says giving her mom an impish smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I just want to know if I am some sort of reincation of Hope." Cassie says grumpily. "I get told that I"m going to be pivotal in the fight with him in less than a year, and besides for my ungodly resilience I have litle to offer the fight."



Chaos shrugs, “Okay?  So your big plan relies on you knowing if you are or are not the reincarnation of Hope?  What then?  What does that help you do Cassie?  Whatever power you will need to fight Overseer you will find within yourself.  If not then you lose, or so you believe.  The stakes are high Cassie, and until Overseer ascends to the status of an eternal we can do nothing directly to him.  Quite the quandary?”

“You are important Cassie.  Kelly is important.  Ryan is important.  Jun Min is important.  Even Chance is important.  I could list any number of names that are important.  That importance is based on the struggle to defend your world, and perhaps all worlds from the dominance of stagnant and violent order.  If Overseer succeeds he will plunge all worlds into his version of what he believes the Multiverse should be.  I don’t bring you answers because I don’t know the answers, but obviously you have the pieces to your own puzzle, and yet the answers that you so dearly seek, elude you.  I thought you were smarter then that,” Chaos adds with a sly grin.

“Or perhaps maybe I am just deducing the answer through my own warped version of logic.  Yes, I think I do know… oh you tricky devil you.  How could you leave me out of this cosmic punch line,” Chaos laughs, “right in front of me the whole time… sorry Cassie, Jun Min; I have to go.  I have to pay a friend a visit.”

Chaos winks at Jun Min and then disappears.

Jun Min blinks, “Wow… he scares me.”

*Kelly*

“Kelly I have never doubted your ability to make people feel better and even get along, but the world is far more complex then just making people get along.  Are you ready to go down this path, because if you are, then you are opening yourself to an ugly side of the world; politics, compromise, and secrets.  And we will get the Mitchell Foundation back, I have a plan,” her mother replies.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2006)

> “Kelly I have never doubted your ability to make people feel better and even get along, but the world is far more complex then just making people get along. Are you ready to go down this path, because if you are, then you are opening yourself to an ugly side of the world; politics, compromise, and secrets. And we will get the Mitchell Foundation back, I have a plan,” her mother replies.




"I'll do what I have to do to save everyone mom, I'm not going to let Overseer kill everyone or turn all of them into slaves just because he wants everything neat and tidy.  I'm a good guy, I know that, and I have faith that in the end the good guys always win, even if not all of the good guys get to be there to see it."

"Tommy is making me some more of those anti-Legion gernades, he said they'd be ready by tomoorrow morning.  Hopefully they can help with your plan."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Ryan rolls a 13 after spending an HP, he is now at 23, adding ten to the roll.  I doubt Mark will want to use an HP but I will offer him the chance to say so._




Mark's just fine with his roll.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2006)

"He annoys me." Cassies says as she sits up and looks to Chance. "Is it wrong to want to know what you have to do in the end?" She asks Jun Min. "I've got doubts okay? I've seen what happens if I fail, and I don't want that. I'm willing to bet Chance doesn't either."

She starts to pace and looks over at Chance. "I don't know about you, but I could use a meal and maybe a glass of wine." She says recalling her foster father's occasional treat of wine with a meal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark's just fine with his roll.



_Mark misses with a 21 due to the Cover bonus that Gilden provides for Genocide!  But both Kiyana and Ryan strike true!_

Mark dashes across the water his impact fist narrowly missing Genocide as both Ryan and Kiyana deliver crushing blows in tandem.  Her watery form crashing into Genocide as Ryan strikes from behind!  Genocide loosens his grip on Gilden as the tandem blows knock him momentarily senseless!

_Genocide rolls an 18 Toughness save, he is Stunned and Bruised!_

Tina grins, “Time to finish this crap right here, and right now!”  She runs and uses her prodigious strength to leap across the pool and put a flying knee right into Genocide!  But the blow does not seem to affect the now reptilian looking humanoid.  It towards over the teens at nearly eight feet in height  its hands ending in wicked talons and its yellow eyes glassy for the moment.  The red-black scales warm to the touch!

_Tina rolls a 23 attack using Power Attack +5/-5 and All-Out-Attack +5/-5; but Genocide rolls a 33 Toughness save and is fine!_

Gilden turns as the grip releases and releases arcane energy from his eyes!  The blast catches the giant lizard right in the face!  Genocide growls as he stumbles back from the onslaught, “TREACHERY!”

_Gilden rolls a 14 to attack, meanwhile Genocide rolls a 21, making him Bruised.  This is now Anika’s turn._

*Kelly*

“Good,” there is an edge to her mother’s voice she has not heard before, “we will not discuss this anymore for now, not here.”

Bishop adds, Kelly not even sure when he entered the room, “And I am with you on this one.”

*Cassie*

Chance nods, “I am with you sister, we need to figure this out together.  We *NEED* to know what we are and what we are capable of… and there is someone out there that knows.”

Chance stands and shouts, “*You know what Chaos, or any eternal that is listening, I don’t give a damn what you want anymore!  We are deciding our future for ourselves from now on! WE WILL KNOW WHAT WE ARE YOU BASELESS COWARDS!*”

Chance sighs, “I feel better.”

Jun Min adds, “I hope so.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 10, 2006)

_Ryan has an Energy Field._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Ryan has an Energy Field._



_Genocide rolls a 26 Toughness save for the Aura as well, he is fine for the moment._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 10, 2006)

Cassie grins at her 'sister'. "Nice to see that we're not completely dissiimular. THough I usually don't get that vocal. Want to drop off our stuff and wait for Kelly? I definitely want italian now. Jun Min, sorry if you were upset by what we said, but for the most part we dont' feel all that welcome."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie grins at her 'sister'. "Nice to see that we're not completely dissiimular. THough I usually don't get that vocal. Want to drop off our stuff and wait for Kelly? I definitely want italian now. Jun Min, sorry if you were upset by what we said, but for the most part we dont' feel all that welcome."



 Chans shrugs and follows.  Jun Min just nods but says nothing else.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chans shrugs and follows.  Jun Min just nods but says nothing else.




Cassie leads the way back to her room and holds the door open for her sister. "So you know they havent' paired me with a room mate, maybe we can fix it with SARAH so you're it. That way we can be sure to have plenty of clothing. SARAH will that be a problem??"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 10, 2006)

_Erm, Anika was supposed to go as soon as the girl was let go : http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3052295&postcount=764

I gotta remember to turn off the cloaking device when I post...  _


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie leads the way back to her room and holds the door open for her sister. "So you know they havent' paired me with a room mate, maybe we can fix it with SARAH so you're it. That way we can be sure to have plenty of clothing. SARAH will that be a problem??"



 SARAH replies, "I don't see that as a problem though the new dorms will be completed soon."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2006)

Kelly nods, remembering her earlier conversation with the eavesdropping AI.  It was easy to get used to having SARAH around to listen and do whatever you needed, but it was a bad thing to forget that there were prying ears about that might report whatever you said or did.  "I guess were going to miss that dance together since I'm leaving school tonight or more likely tomorrow morning dad.  I take it Paragon wants to make sure you stay here with him?"  Kelly asks her father, giving him a tight hug.

"I hope this stupid thing isn't busted, that'd be a real hassal." Kelly mutters as she tries to figure out whats up with her phone after she releases the hug.  "I want a picture of you two together, if thats ok?"   Kelly asks, also hoping it was alright to record her conversations with Paragon and the others.  She figured that maybe getting Anika and Mark, or Paragon to say they knew Bishop didn't do it would cause enough of a stink that they'd maybe let him go, she doubted it, but it would at least clear him from being a genocidal maniac, like well, Genocide.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly nods, remembering her earlier conversation with the eavesdropping AI.  It was easy to get used to having SARAH around to listen and do whatever you needed, but it was a bad thing to forget that there were prying ears about that might report whatever you said or did.  "I guess were going to miss that dance together since I'm leaving school tonight or more likely tomorrow morning dad.  I take it Paragon wants to make sure you stay here with him?"  Kelly asks her father, giving him a tight hug.



Bishop smiles, “He has made his wishes known that I should remain to maintain any semblance of freedom.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I hope this stupid thing isn't busted, that'd be a real hassal." Kelly mutters as she tries to figure out whats up with her phone after she releases the hug.  "I want a picture of you two together, if thats ok?"   Kelly asks, also hoping it was alright to record her conversations with Paragon and the others.  She figured that maybe getting Anika and Mark, or Paragon to say they knew Bishop didn't do it would cause enough of a stink that they'd maybe let him go, she doubted it, but it would at least clear him from being a genocidal maniac, like well, Genocide.



Bishop looks at Kelly’s mother, “I… if you want that Kelly, then I see no problem with that.”  She notices whatever malfunction had affected her phone has passed and it is working fine now.

*Legacy*

_Technically you can only delay till -10 on the Initiative count, so Anika can’t act when Genocide lets the girl go, but she can try Possession now…  Genocide rolls a Will save of 16, and is now possessed by Anika!_

Anika forces her will into the mind of Genocide and usurps control of his body!  At nearly the same moment a blast of pure magnetic force nearly crashes into Mark, but his extreme reflexes allow him to react at the last possible second, though it seems like painful minutes for the super speed elite and evade the blast emanating from a second story window of the estate!

_The unknown attacker rolls a 20 attack, but Mark rolls an incredible 30 Toughness save!_

Danger Girl turns to the building and fires a flare like object that bursts into dazzling colors once it crashes through the window!  Danger Girl replies, “That should keep the mystery man tied up for a second!”

_Danger Girl makes an area attack and the unknown attacker makes a Reflex save of 17, he fails and makes another reflex save of 19 versus the visual dazzle and fails again!  Now Mark’s turn at the start of Round 3!_

_*Round 3

Initiative:*__* Mark 46, Genocide 32, Kiyana 27, Unknown 24, Ryan 18, Tina 18, Cantrip 17, Anika 13, Unknown 13, Danger Girl 11*_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 10, 2006)

As Anika's body disappears, her consciousness reforms inside the body of the powerful beast.  _"Whoa, a tail.  That's different,"_ she thinks.
*
"I got him,"* she growls, with as much as a smirk as the lizard face can muster.  *"Let's take care of these other clowns before putting down the big guy,"* she suggests, pointing a smouldering talon at the building.

_OOC: Any chance you could send me a list of lizard-breath's physical powers?  I don't need to know exact ranks if you don't want me seeing it._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2006)

"Well, he can't keep you here forever, right?"  Kelly says hopefully.  "Umm, get next to each other so I can take your picture, and then I want mom to take one of me and you together."  Kelly continues, "and SARAH, can you let me know when the others are done their training for tomorrow?  Thank you."

Kelly takes the picture when she gets her mom and Bishop all arranged nicely, and then takes off the watch/camera/cellall in one and hands it to her mom.  She wants the picture with Bishop to be him with his arm around her.

"So mom, are you going to be staying here after I go?  I think I am going to find a place totally away from absolutely everything, I can be anywhere I want whenever right?  Jun Min said that I don't really think about how my powers affect the people around me, so go where there are no people."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 10, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I got him,"[/B] she growls, with as much as a smirk as the lizard face can muster.  *"Let's take care of these other clowns before putting down the big guy,"* she suggests, pointing a smouldering talon at the building.




"Hold him. Someone grab Surge too. I'm going to get the other guy, just in case. Tina, back me up," Mark ran up the building wall and into the window the blast came from.

If Mark can get an attack in, and he sees that mystery man isn't already unconscious, he does so. +10 attack (been forgetting my attack specialization), +10L damage.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 11, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, "I don't see that as a problem though the new dorms will be completed soon."





"Well make sure to pair us in those rooms too." Cassie says with a grin. "Can you message Kelly that we're dropping off our clothes and then we'll be ready for lunch."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well make sure to pair us in those rooms too." Cassie says with a grin. "Can you message Kelly that we're dropping off our clothes and then we'll be ready for lunch."



SARAH replies, “I shall make your intentions known; I should remind you that it is now dinner time Cassie.”

*Kelly*

“It is my decision to stay Kelly, for you and your mother,” Bishop replies softly, “something I have chosen to do.”

Kelly’s mother nods, “I will go with you Kelly, you should not have to go this alone, and I won’t let you.”

SARAH chimes in, “Kelly, Cassie would still like to meet with you for dinner.”

*Legacy*

_Anika feels a sense of great strength and vitality.  Her hands end in razor sharp talons, she can feel an internal heat; she can use that heat to burst outward perhaps in a focused blat or even more explosive a burst ranged attack.  Her limbs are strong and she can leap great distances!_

Mark rushes upstairs and in a half second takes in the whole room, four thugs preparing machine guns and a man in a white blue jumpsuit.  All of them are currently grabbing their eyes blinded.  Mark making a quick determination of who the elite is, puts his fist nearly through the attacker’s chest, but there is no blood on his hands because he pulls it out too quick for any to stain his hands!

A half second later the elite drops, bleeding from the wound in his chest, his eyes open and glazed.

_Mark rolls a 30, a critical hit!  The Unknown rolls a 10, he is dead._

Kiyana smirks, changing back to her human form and forms a force field around the majority of the civilians, most of them women in bikinis.  Mark sees the door open and a woman with blonde hair and a dark black leather suit smiles at him speaking soothing words in French.  He feels his mind being assaulted, but he is able to throw it off.

_Mark rolls a 24 Will save and succeeds and evading Mind Control.  Ryan’s turn._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2006)

> “It is my decision to stay Kelly, for you and your mother,” Bishop replies softly, “something I have chosen to do.”
> 
> Kelly’s mother nods, “I will go with you Kelly, you should not have to go this alone, and I won’t let you.”
> 
> SARAH chimes in, “Kelly, Cassie would still like to meet with you for dinner.”




"Thanks mom.."  Kelly says before Sarash's message interupts her.  "Thanks Sarah.  Mom, dad, do you guys want to go have dinner?  I guess if nothing else we can get changed into something less... formal since we are going to be eating here in the cafeteria."  she says with a sigh.

"SARAH, tell Cassie and Chance that I'm changing and I'll meet them in the cafeteria."  the blonde girls says from the other infirmary room as she changes into an outfit that had arrived earlier that day for her.  A white sleeveless shirt in an oriental style with a gold collar and edging.  Completing the outfit was a pair of light tan hip-hugging cargo pants and a pair of white boots.  After changing she returns to her mom's room in the medical suite.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2006)

Ryan flies up, following Mark's run up the side of the building. He quickly scans the room, then moves behind the blonde to deliver a snap kick into her back, hoping to force her out the shattered window. "Whatever you had planned, it isn't going to work."

_Move action to fly into room and behind the telepath, then attack at +10 melee. Damage is +10S from attack, and +10S from Aura._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan flies up, following Mark's run up the side of the building. He quickly scans the room, then moves behind the blonde to deliver a snap kick into her back, hoping to force her out the shattered window. "Whatever you had planned, it isn't going to work."
> 
> _Move action to fly into room and behind the telepath, then attack at +10 melee. Damage is +10S from attack, and +10S from Aura._



Ryan snap kicks the telepath with a violent blow to the back of her head.  She flies forward into against the wall and window and slumps down not moving.  Ryan has succeeded in putting the telepath down for the moment.

*The Black Room Control Station*

Gadget quips, “Wow they are good, I didn’t expect them to handle this, that fast.  Genocide does not stand a chance.”

Mr. McCallister responds, “You see, I expected them to succeed, because they are that good.  But I know that no matter what we throw at them here; Genocide is going to be worse.  He will be worse then anything we can imagine.  Shut it down, this is over, they completed the objective with the ample time they have; shut it down and tell them they have the evening to relax.  Tomorrow is going to be hell.”

*The Black Room*

The Legacy students feel like they are waking up, and the chambers open.  Gadget’s voice sounds, “Good job guys, I was really impressed.  Mr. McC said that you have the evening off, and that tomorrow would be uhh… good.”

SARAH speaks, “Legacy, Kelly Mitchell would like to speak with you, when you have a chance.  She is currently on her way to the Cafeteria at this time.”

*Kelly*

Bishop agrees, “I think a family meal would be pleasant.”  Her mother nods, changing into more comfortable clothes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2006)

"So umm...are you guys going to be umm....getting back together?"  Kelly asks hesitantly on the way to the cafeteria.  It was weird for her...weird for all of them to be around each other and actually know that they had all bee together, but she couldn't help but think it might get weirder if she saw her mom kissing someone besides her father.  It was all just very confusing, and the weather outside agreed with that assesment.  It would be hard to point out any specific thing that her powers were doing, but it looked very cloudy despite a very beautiful sunset, as if it wasn't sure which way things wer going to go.

The blond girl leads her parents to the cafeteria and gets the group a table before going up to the buffet.  She comes back with a plate laden with comfort food, at least her comfort food, burgers, fries, and a milkshake.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So umm...are you guys going to be umm....getting back together?"  Kelly asks hesitantly on the way to the cafeteria.



Bishop looks at Sheila and the two stay in silence until they sit and Kelly has her comfort food.  The other students look at Kelly oddly and her company and there is definite silence for a long moment as people get a good look at the terrorist and Kelly’s mother.

Bishop breaks the silence, “Kelly I did not even think about that, honestly.”

Kelly’s mother adds, “I think we should just focus on the task at hand, okay honey?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 11, 2006)

Cassie walks up with Chance, both of them dressed in something 'casual' from the clothes that Kelly bought for them. She smiles as she walks up, "I guess lunch got delayed till dinner." She says as she takes a spot by Kelly, nodding to her mother and Bishop. "Chance is down to be my room mate. We've been discussing what sort of trouble we could get into as twins."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2006)

When all the other conversation in the cafeteria stops and the other students are gaping at her mother and Bishop, Kelly does her best to ignore it at first, she was used to fans, and staring.  Right now was a family thing though, and she didn't really want to be the center of attention.  There was an ominious boom of thunder, not loud, a rolling almost living sound like the sky itself was growling, but no apparent rain, or even a flash of lightning.  Kelly hoped her point had gotten across to the other students that they should mind their own business, at least for the moment.

"I'm sorry, I should not have let my anger get the better of me, its not your fault your surprised to see him.  If I explain things would all of you promise to let us eat dinner in peace?"  the girl asks, doing her best to sound friendly and put to use her considerable charms on her fellow, or would that be former fellow, students.  The girl has the conspiratorily friendly air of someone about to share a secret withher good friends."This is in fact Biashop, you might all have heard of him at some point.  Unfortunately, what you have all heard about him is exaggerations and untruths.  He was not in anyway responsible for what happened in Mexico City, that was someone entirely different and unconnected with Pantheon entirely.  The fact that he is here and has the freedom to come to the cafeteria and eat with my mother and I sort of proves that since most people wouldn't actually let mass murderers have the run of a school.  He isn't a bad guy, I trust him with my life, and apparently Paragon does to, and with all of yours."  the girl says with a smile.  "Now that I have explained things, I hope you'll be kind enough to allow us to eat in peace."   she says, suiting action to words with a bite of cheeseburger.

OOC:  Diplomacy check, taking 10 for a total of 23 (27 against any males) one of the most charismatic on the planet, better then Mark's super charisma actually.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie walks up with Chance, both of them dressed in something 'casual' from the clothes that Kelly bought for them. She smiles as she walks up, "I guess lunch got delayed till dinner." She says as she takes a spot by Kelly, nodding to her mother and Bishop. "Chance is down to be my room mate. We've been discussing what sort of trouble we could get into as twins."




'"Twins can probably get into a heck of a lot of trouble, if they want to.  It might be funny to stay and see."  Kelly says with a grin.  "Well, I'd be more then willing to pop in and see the two of you anytime you want, just call my cell and I can be there in a flash."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> '"Twins can probably get into a heck of a lot of trouble, if they want to.  It might be funny to stay and see."  Kelly says with a grin.  "Well, I'd be more then willing to pop in and see the two of you anytime you want, just call my cell and I can be there in a flash."



*Kelly & Cassie*

Bishop grimaces, “I really wish you had not done that dear, I am not an innocent man just a useful one,” he adds pragmatically, “whether or not I had anything to do with Mexico City really will not change my position in the court of public opinion.  But I thank you for your concern, but I am perfectly fine with my status as a pariah.”

The students return to their meals, obviously seeing that the tension had passed.  Her mother speaks, “Kelly was always one to try and make things better.”

_The students listen they didn’t want trouble, they don’t believe Kelly, but they are not going to make an issue of this subject._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2006)

"We certainly kicked some ass today," Ryan notes at the end of the simulation, brushing imaginary dust off his hands. "So, does anyone want to guess what the latest soap opera drama from Miss Mitchell will be?" Ryan asks the group as he makes his way to the cafeteria where some kind of amusing confrontation and argument no doubt awaits.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 11, 2006)

"She wants to see all of us?" Anika says, as they leave the room.  "This must have something to do with her and Cassie not being allowed to come with us.  If this is some sort of punishment for them, we need to find a different way of doing that.  They both have a vested interest in this mission, not letting them help only hurts us."  She pauses and grins, "But then, we sure kicked some butt in there, hey?  If it goes a tenth as easily tomorrow, we'l be doing pretty good."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 12, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "But then, we sure kicked some butt in there, hey?  If it goes a tenth as easily tomorrow, we'l be doing pretty good."




"We did good today, but the real thing will have more tricks. Let's plan on doing that combined attack tomorrow to knock some fight out of Genocide."

"If Kelly and Cassie are mad, there's not a lot we can do. It's not our call."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

_Feel free to intermingle, for those at the cafeteria..._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2006)

Gilden lays back in his chair with his eyes closed for a moment, that stunt he pulled really took it out him, fortunately it worked and everything turned out ok.



> "We did good today, but the real thing will have more tricks. Let's plan on doing that combined attack tomorrow to knock some fight out of Genocide."




"We will have to remember to defend the civillians so Genocide can't use them as hostages again." He tells Mark as he gets out of his chair. "SARAH, can you ask Gadget if she would like to join me at the cafeteria for dinner?"

*At the cafeteria*

"Greetings," he says as he approaches the table with Cassie, Chance and Kelly. "May I join you? The others should be here soon." He does a slight double take as he notices that Chance is Cassie's double.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2006)

"Given their recent behavior, neither Kelly nor Cassandra are what I would deem to be reliable," Ryan remarks to Anika as they head towards the cafeteria. He looks at Cassandra, then at Chance. "And, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I rest my case," he smugly adds while looking at Chance.

"So who's the evil twin," he asks Cassie. "I mean, the rest of us managed to kill our evil twin. Or maybe the evil twin won, in my case. What's going on?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He puts the computer away neatly, shutting it down after saving the information to his local hard drive. His movements are still very pronounced, he's trying to calm down, but not doing a very good job of it.
> 
> "Then he's succeeded admirably. The question is ... besides having a good long talk with Jim and my parents, who I'd rather not deal with again, how do I find out what, if any relation this ... man has to me? That and why he's doing this."
> 
> He scowls as it comes to him, "SARAH? Reference my personal records. See if there is any indication of whether or not I have any biological siblings. If so, send all pertinent data you can find on him to my email. And give us the CliffNotes version of it."




"I think so too. I think he's trying to goad you into doing something rash. I hope this isn't Red Witch or Genocide," Karen replies to Sami as she looks at the picture of Timothy's 'brother' and Jean, trying to recognize the building as one in Mudaba Adin or any other place she might know, "He looks a lot older than you..."

"SARAH can you please let Paragon know we'd like to talk to him? It's kinda urgent... Or Jun-Min if he's not available," the crystal young woman asks the AI.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Given their recent behavior, neither Kelly nor Cassandra are what I would deem to be reliable," Ryan remarks to Anika as they head towards the cafeteria. He looks at Cassandra, then at Chance. "And, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I rest my case," he smugly adds while looking at Chance.
> 
> "So who's the evil twin," he asks Cassie. "I mean, the rest of us managed to kill our evil twin. Or maybe the evil twin won, in my case. What's going on?"




_Subdue? Physical assualt or Pysch warfare?_ Cassie's hands sign to Chance as she looks at Ryan cooly. "I would say the evil twin won in your case Ryan, don't you have other people to insult? And I can tell you, I didn't think it was possible to care about your welfare any less, but you once again proved me wrong Ryan." She makes a soft mocking clap with her hands "Your mission is done.. move on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _Subdue? Physical assualt or Pysch warfare?_ Cassie's hands sign to Chance as she looks at Ryan cooly. "I would say the evil twin won in your case Ryan, don't you have other people to insult? And I can tell you, I didn't think it was possible to care about your welfare any less, but you once again proved me wrong Ryan." She makes a soft mocking clap with her hands "Your mission is done.. move on."



Chance signs, _You did just fine, give me a second; I am trying to eat; and man this is good food._  Chance finally speaks after putting away a cheeseburger, “Ryan, oh dearest Ryan; once again your brilliant anecdotes have proven to be both intelligent and witty.  Overcompensation for your rather obvious shortcomings or is it jealousy because Yoshi got Cassie and you didn’t?”

Tina raises  a brow, “Might want to watch your mouth, chica.”

“Please unlike Cassie, if you swing at me, I will break every bone you have in your body and watch you regenerate and then break them again, and watch as you painfully repair yourself,” Chance replies coolly.

Tina growls, “You want some, bitch?”

Chance just smiles as she pops some sushi in her mouth.

*Karen & Tim*

SARAH replies, “Jun Min is available and will see you now.”

The picture does not have any recognizable architecture that Karen can tell, at least it isn’t anything in Mudaba Adin.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2006)

Anika stares as Cassie's double with curiosity for moment.  But once the insults start flying, she shakes her head in disgust.  "Okay, that's enough, people, sheesh.  What's up, Kelly?  We got your message."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika stares as Cassie's double with curiosity for moment.  But once the insults start flying, she shakes her head in disgust.  "Okay, that's enough, people, sheesh.  What's up, Kelly?  We got your message."





"Sorry Anika, it's just I've decided I'm tired of his comments." Cassie says as she takes a bit of her own burger. "My sister is more outspoken about it than I am."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Jun Min is available and will see you now.”
> 
> The picture does not have any recognizable architecture that Karen can tell, at least it isn’t anything in Mudaba Adin.




He didnt like this, dealing with her so soon after his argument about his views of Paragon. But now he was going to have to deal with it.

"Let's go. The sooner we get this taken care of, the sooner I can go and deal with my parents about this as well."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2006)

Ryan puts a restraining hand on Tina, and comments lightly, "Wow, it's easy to see where your 'sister' gets her charm from. All these pleasantries aside, I think what's-her-face's presence raises some pretty significant questions."

_Wow, as a double team they manage to be more ineffectual than Cassie usually is by herself. _


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "My sister is more outspoken about it than I am."




"Sister?" Gilden replies sitting down with his tray of food. "Very interesting, you have not mentioned a sister before. I take it your meeting with Jun Min was succesfull?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Sister?" Gilden replies sitting down with his tray of food. "Very interesting, you have not mentioned a sister before. I take it your meeting with Jun Min was succesfull?"



 "Not really," Chance smirks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He didnt like this, dealing with her so soon after his argument about his views of Paragon. But now he was going to have to deal with it.
> 
> "Let's go. The sooner we get this taken care of, the sooner I can go and deal with my parents about this as well."



 Kal nods, "Your the bos on this one, Tim."

Sami nods, "You got my support, Tim."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Not really," Chance smirks.




"That is unfortunate," Gilden replies, "but intriguing none the less."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, "Your the bos on this one, Tim."
> 
> Sami nods, "You got my support, Tim."




"Mine too," Karen nods and follows Timothy, _Tomorrow Legacy's going after Genocide... but we can't leave Jean in the hands of that guy...and Kelly and Cassie're missing too...I hope Jun-Min can help us locate Jean._


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, "Your the bos on this one, Tim."
> 
> Sami nods, "You got my support, Tim."




He nodded and floated on into her office after announcing himself.

"I have a ... situation, Jun Min-san."

He quickly outlined the situation for her, keeping it simple and short.

"I may need ... assistance in tracking this man down. I'm going to talk to my parents of course, but I still may need help to track him down."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2006)

"Well, I didn't actually mean for SARAH to send you all over as a big group, but so long as you are all here, perhaps you'd care to dine with us.  It was going to just be a family thing...but friends are family in their own way too, right?"  Kelly asks with a smile.  The popstar makes a hand gesture and the closest unoccupied tables glide smoothly over to join the one at which Bishop and the 4 women were eating.

"However if you insist on being unpleasant, your more then welcome to not eat with us." the girl said blandly, looking at Ryan and Tina, making it their choice, instead of simply excluding them from the gathering.  "We can talk about it after dinner Anika, please sit and eat with us.  It wasn't some big formal announcement,  I just wanted to talk to my friends."  she said trying to diffuse Ryan and Tina's inexhaustible tempers'.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He quickly outlined the situation for her, keeping it simple and short.
> 
> "I may need ... assistance in tracking this man down. I'm going to talk to my parents of course, but I still may need help to track him down."



Jun Min shakes her head, “I am not Japanese, Jun Min-san is not needed.”  She sighs, she looks a little stressed, “Well I think the first thing we can do is contact the American authorities and release this information about your stalker to them, and see if we can track him down this way.”

Jun Min then asks, “Have you contacted Jean at all?  I think she would be our best bet for any information, but try not to alarm her though.  Between this and Kelly Mitchell deciding to leave the Institute, it has been a busy day.  And yes, they are both back Karen, before you get too excited.  This has been an eventful day, too eventful.”

*Cafeteria*

Chance shrugs, “So where are you going to go, Kelly, I mean you have a plan for leaving this place?”

Tina does not act looking at Ryan, “What the hell is going on now?”

Bishop continues eating with a smile, “Well this should be an interesting meal.”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min shakes her head, “I am not Japanese, Jun Min-san is not needed.”  She sighs, she looks a little stressed, “Well I think the first thing we can do is contact the American authorities and release this information about your stalker to them, and see if we can track him down this way.”
> 
> Jun Min then asks, “Have you contacted Jean at all?  I think she would be our best bet for any information, but try not to alarm her though.  Between this and Kelly Mitchell deciding to leave the Institute, it has been a busy day.  And yes, they are both back Karen, before you get too excited.  This has been an eventful day, too eventful.”




He nodded at her comments, "I havent contacted her ... yet. Kal, Sami & Karen convinced me to speak to you first about this. I can't say I'm comfortable with this situation. He threatened to hurt her."

He scowled, "Called her a baseline. Sometimes I wonder about our idiocy. It used to be black and white, now its baseline or elite. I'll go call her, and then I'm going to go blow some steam."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He nodded at her comments, "I havent contacted her ... yet. Kal, Sami & Karen convinced me to speak to you first about this. I can't say I'm comfortable with this situation. He threatened to hurt her."



"I am sorry about that, pass the photo to me and I will run it through our database and contact the approriate authorities," Jun Min adds.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He scowled, "Called her a baseline. Sometimes I wonder about our idiocy. It used to be black and white, now its baseline or elite. I'll go call her, and then I'm going to go blow some steam."



Jun Min smirks, "I forget how American some of you students are," she jokes, "but I think calling her would be best.  Like I said, don't immediately scare her to death, that would be bad."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min shakes her head, “I am not Japanese, Jun Min-san is not needed.”  She sighs, she looks a little stressed, “Well I think the first thing we can do is contact the American authorities and release this information about your stalker to them, and see if we can track him down this way.”
> 
> Jun Min then asks, “Have you contacted Jean at all?  I think she would be our best bet for any information, but try not to alarm her though.  Between this and Kelly Mitchell deciding to leave the Institute, it has been a busy day.  And yes, they are both back Karen, before you get too excited.  This has been an eventful day, too eventful.”




"Thank god... Are they alright?" Karen asks, sounding very relieved, "What happened to them? Where did they go? Why's Kelly leaving the institute?"

"I thought we should consult you before we did anything that could put Jean in danger," Karen says, handing her cellphone to Timothy, "Here use mine..."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thank god... Are they alright?" Karen asks, sounding very relieved, "What happened to them? Where did they go? Why's Kelly leaving the institute?"
> 
> "I thought we should consult you before we did anything that could put Jean in danger," Karen says, handing her cellphone to Timothy, "Here use mine..."




He quickly dialed the number, hoping not to disturb her, hoping she's ok, hoping she's at home, hoping, just hoping for the best. If it hadnt been for her ... he wasnt sure what would have happened to him.

"Come on, Jean, pick up the phone."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thank god... Are they alright?" Karen asks, sounding very relieved, "What happened to them? Where did they go? Why's Kelly leaving the institute?"



“They are fine, a little upset obviously.  They went to Milan, and Kelly was sighted in London; but I refrained from reading her mind to find out why.  I am just glad they are safe, they have some issues, and I hope to help them, but that is another story,” Jun Min finishes.

“You will have to talk to Kelly about why she is leaving the Institute,” the young instructor adds.

*Tim’s Phone Call*

The phone rings about four times before she finally answers.  Her voice is groggy, “Hello?”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The phone rings about four times before she finally answers.  Her voice is groggy, “Hello?”




"Hey, Jean."

He breathed a sigh of relief, she sounded fine.

"Sorry to wake you ..."

He so much wanted to tell her the details, but he had to keep calm about this. 

_Calm ... calm ... calm._

He exhaled slowly, "But I just found out about the fact I've supposedly got a brother. He sent me a photo of the two of you."

_Don't get her worried, keep it calm._

"I was just wondering if you knew how I could get ahold of him. It's kinda important, otherwise I wouldnt have woken you up."

He tried to sound relaxed, like this was no big deal.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shrugs, “So where are you going to go, Kelly, I mean you have a plan for leaving this place?”
> 
> Tina does not act looking at Ryan, “What the hell is going on now?”
> 
> Bishop continues eating with a smile, “Well this should be an interesting meal.”




"I wanted to do this a little more privately Chance, not with the whole Cafeteria able to hear us."  Kelly said with a slight sigh, turning it into a grin.  "Ok, well, I'm not sure if you guys know that we have been benched for whats going on tomorrow.  That totally sucks seeing as its my soul, and I consider myself very highly motivated, and I know I can be useful."  the girl says with a wistful sigh.  "Anyway, Jun Min and I had words to the effect that I should leave, so that is what I am going to be doing.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to be leaving.  That why I wanted to talk to you guys, to say goodbye."

"I just can't stay here, they wont let me help fight against Overseer, and they are framing Bishop for Mexico city, they know he had nothing to do with it, they know Genocide was behind it, and Gadget is working here so they have proof that he didn't do it.  Can you guys say that its ok for them to frame him for killing tens of millions of people?"  she asks unhappily.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "Hey, Jean."
> 
> He breathed a sigh of relief, she sounded fine.



"Tim?  Oh my gosh, how are you, it's early, is something wrong?" she says still waking up.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> "Sorry to wake you ..."
> 
> He so much wanted to tell her the details, but he had to keep calm about this.
> 
> ...



"Oh yeah, Rick, he visited me last week, and he is an elite like you!  He said you had not talked in a long time, and was trying to get a hold of you," Jean replies.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> "I was just wondering if you knew how I could get ahold of him. It's kinda important, otherwise I wouldnt have woken you up."
> 
> He tried to sound relaxed, like this was no big deal.



"I have his number, what is wrong?" Jean asks.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Tim?  Oh my gosh, how are you, it's early, is something wrong?" she says still waking up.
> 
> "Oh yeah, Rick, he visited me last week, and he is an elite like you!  He said you had not talked in a long time, and was trying to get a hold of you," Jean replies.
> 
> "I have his number, what is wrong?" Jean asks.




"Rick ..."

He smiled, hating himself for lying, "Oh, its nothing major. I just didnt even know he was a brother. That should say how long it has been. I guess I forgot about how much of a time difference we have. Sorry about that. Could you toss me that number real quick?"

He hoped that his voice sounded normal, but he doubted it.

"Listen ... you watch yourself, ok? There have been some ... crackpots out and about lately. I mean ... I worry about you. And you know that if you really needed help, I'd be there as quickly as I could."

He almost lost control, but maintained his demeanor.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "Listen ... you watch yourself, ok? There have been some ... crackpots out and about lately. I mean ... I worry about you. And you know that if you really needed help, I'd be there as quickly as I could."
> 
> He almost lost control, but maintained his demeanor.



Jean gives him the number and then replies, "I know, don't worry Tim.  I am fine, okay?  Are you okay?"


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jean gives him the number and then replies, "I know, don't worry Tim.  I am fine, okay?  Are you okay?"




He laughed a bit at her comment, memorizing the phone number while he was writing it down on a sheet of paper, "Yeah ... just a bit stunned is all. Oh yeah, I did remember that I said I'd send you some pictures of the area. I'll get them out tomorrow."

_I'm scared. I'm worried for you._

"Hey, I'll be performing at the upcoming school festival. I'll have to give you all the details later. Listen ... I should probably let you go, you sound like you need some more sleep. You know me, sleep is something I don't need a lot of."

_And not something I'm likely to get a lot of until this *Rick* is dealt with._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He laughed a bit at her comment, memorizing the phone number while he was writing it down on a sheet of paper, "Yeah ... just a bit stunned is all. Oh yeah, I did remember that I said I'd send you some pictures of the area. I'll get them out tomorrow."
> 
> _I'm scared. I'm worried for you._
> 
> ...



 "Okay Tim, and you better send me pictures!" Jean says as she hangs up.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 12, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wanted to do this a little more privately Chance, not with the whole Cafeteria able to hear us."  Kelly said with a slight sigh, turning it into a grin.  "Ok, well, I'm not sure if you guys know that we have been benched for whats going on tomorrow.  That totally sucks seeing as its my soul, and I consider myself very highly motivated, and I know I can be useful."  the girl says with a wistful sigh.  "Anyway, Jun Min and I had words to the effect that I should leave, so that is what I am going to be doing.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to be leaving.  That why I wanted to talk to you guys, to say goodbye."





Sitting down, Mark suppressed a sigh. _Just once I would like to have a completely pleasant conversation._

"If it was up to Anika and me, you'd be coming with us," Mark told the popstar. "We know you can be useful. It's just not our call." Mark found himself looking at Bishop. _It's not fair, but can people really take hearing about the Overseer? So far they haven't hauled him back to prison._ "Guess all I can say is that we'll miss having you around."

_That was a stupid thing to say. But at least I said it before Ryan says something about the door hitting her on the ass._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Sitting down, Mark suppressed a sigh. _Just once I would like to have a completely pleasant conversation._
> 
> "If it was up to Anika and me, you'd be coming with us," Mark told the popstar. "We know you can be useful. It's just not our call." Mark found himself looking at Bishop. _It's not fair, but can people really take hearing about the Overseer? So far they haven't hauled him back to prison._ "Guess all I can say is that we'll miss having you around."
> 
> _That was a stupid thing to say. But at least I said it before Ryan says something about the door hitting her on the ass._





"Last time I checked Mark, she was a team member. Your team." Cassie says calmly. "And truthfully she does have a stake in this. I don't understand why we were excluded. And I know Ryan is hung up on me." She shrugs, clearly this new Cassie wasn't unwilling to say what she felt or thought. "or Chance for that matter, but Kelly has proven herself in battle with you guys. You're the one who has always gone on about teamwork and solidarity.  Kelly, I'll miss you and I think it's a mistake for you to let them drive you off. " she looks to Chance. "There.. done preaching, so don't hit me."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2006)

"Well you checked wrong Cassie. She's not a member of Legacy. She was once, for like two hours or something, but then she quit. I don't think anyone's going to deny that Kelly can be good in a fight, but I remember being tested on more than that a few months back. And I would like to add for the sake of posterity that I was being completely pleasant."

_Looks like the evil twin goes by the name of Chance. And knows that Tina can regenerate. Since it's unlikely Cassie would bother to share that kind of information, it means that she knows whatever Cassie knows. Man, how can you screw up killing your own evil twin? It boggles the damn mind._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I just can't stay here, they wont let me help fight against Overseer, and they are framing Bishop for Mexico city, they know he had nothing to do with it, they know Genocide was behind it, and Gadget is working here so they have proof that he didn't do it.  Can you guys say that its ok for them to frame him for killing tens of millions of people?"[/COLOR]  she asks unhappily.




"I don't think benching you for the fight with Genocide is saying you can't help with defeating the Overseer, we are going to need as many people as possible in that conflict." He says as he takes a bite of his food.

"As for Bishop, it would seem that Patheon is taking the blame for what happened to Mexico City and Patheon is a terrorist organization which Bishop was a willing member of,"  He turns his head to address the man, "no offense intended. Besides," he adds turning his attention back to the popstar, "I don't think this world is ready to learn about Overseer and the potential end of everything."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Well you checked wrong Cassie. She's not a member of Legacy. She was once, for like two hours or something, but then she quit. I don't think anyone's going to deny that Kelly can be good in a fight, but I remember being tested on more than that a few months back. And I would like to add for the sake of posterity that I was being completely pleasant."
> 
> _Looks like the evil twin goes by the name of Chance. And knows that Tina can regenerate. Since it's unlikely Cassie would bother to share that kind of information, it means that she knows whatever Cassie knows. Man, how can you screw up killing your own evil twin? It boggles the damn mind._





"Well loyalty was never a strong point with you anyway Ryan." Cassie says with a shrug before continuing her meal. _With your 'freinds', girlfriends or allies, it would seem_  She thinks to herself.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 13, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "As for Bishop, it would seem that Patheon is taking the blame for what happened to Mexico City and Patheon is a terrorist organization which Bishop was a willing member of,"  He turns his head to address the man, "no offense intended. Besides," he adds turning his attention back to the popstar, "I don't think this world is ready to learn about Overseer and the potential end of everything."




_Thank you, Gilden._ "And imagine what would happen if everyone knew? People would freak out. There'd be riots. People would get hurt. What else can we do? Mark added. "Maybe we can tell everyone after we have the Overseer dealt with."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Thank you, Gilden._ "And imagine what would happen if everyone knew? People would freak out. There'd be riots. People would get hurt. What else can we do? Mark added. "Maybe we can tell everyone after we have the Overseer dealt with."



“No offense taken,” Bishop replies, “years of being labeled a terrorist have inured me to public assassination.  But I do agree with Mark, the public is not ready for any of this information, but they have a need to know, a quandary.  On the one hand do we have the right to deny them the information that their doom is impending, or do we enlighten them and perhaps bring about our doom prematurely?”

“I don’t have the answer for what we should do,” Bishop adds, “but the right thing is not an easy decision.”

Chance smirks, “Please Bishop, you are just a martyr with a god complex, you are no better then Ryan.  Both of you will do whatever you think is the right thing to do, because you both believe that ultimately your decisions are superior to everyone else.”

Tina furrows her brow, “They are nothing alike, Bishop is a murderer of innocent people, I am sorry Kelly he may be your father, but this man has butchered baselines for what he _believes _ in.”

“I don’t mourn the baselines lost, they are insignificant.  The only beings that can save this world are people like us, not them.  This is a matter of pure survival, plain and simple,” Chance speaks, “This isn’t about who needs to know, or what is right, if we are to survive, Overseer has to die.  That is the only truth that matters.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2006)

"No Ryan, you were not being pleasant, I'm not sure why you enjoy being mean to people, but well, there it is..."   Kelly says with a frown.  "Ryan, is it really ok for them to lie about Mexico city?  You really don't have any problem with them knowingly blaming the wrong man? The good guys don't do that, do they?  Am I really the only one with a problem with this?  We don't like him so its ok to heap stuff on that he didn't do just to make him sound worse?"   Kelly asks looking from Ryan to Gilden and then to Mark before settling on Anika.

"Are you really ok with it Anika?"  Kelly asks, her eyes wide open, daring her friend to say that it was really ok for the UNJE to do whatever they wanted.  The thought made kelly blink, she was recording conversations, that really wasn't a good thing to be doing to her friends, it wasn't anymore right then the UNJE lying about Bishop.  She did want her friends to come out and say that they knew it was wrong, but for their own sakes, she wouldn't use the recordings no matter what.  Friends don't do stuff like that to friends, especially not people who were the good guys.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2006)

_Sorry, I'm on a business trip and just got set up in the hotel.  Lots going on here today it seems...  _

Anika looks disturbed by the news Kelly is leaving.  She couldn't get a word in edge-wise, though, mostly because Chance wouldn't shut up.  She glared at Cassie's twin.  _"Wow, not so much her twin as her opposite.  What a bitch,"_ she thinks.

Answering Kelly, she finally says, "It's a complicated issue, Kelly.  Yes, we should let the truth be known, but not just yet.  Yes, the blame's been misdirected, but Paragon's making sure Bishop isn't imprisoned over it...well, no more than he is now."  She winces a bit at that last part with a look at Bishop.

"Telling the truth for the sake of telling the truth isn't always a good idea.  The general population doesn't suffer from not knowing about Overseer, but they might if they did.  Mark is right, we deal with it first."

"I'm sorry if you think you have to leave," she continues.  "I totally disagree that you should be left off of this mission, but Paragon and McCalister think otherwise.  I don't really know how to help you..."  Anika didn't lie much these days, in fact, not at all if it could be helped.  But she got pretty good at it in her younger days, and it's not something easily forgotten.  But something in her facial expression subtily suggested that last line was not true.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2006)

"I don't know Chance.. she helped me, with your help, realize why I insisted on keeping the world at an arm's lenght." Cassie says quietly as she tunes Ryan out. "And she was quite accpeting of you, particularly considering how you and her first met. Mother left an impression on all of us who met her." She looks to others. "There are a few new players in this game, one is the person responsible for our existance. And I can promise you this..she's not a 'good guy'"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “They are fine, a little upset obviously.  They went to Milan, and Kelly was sighted in London; but I refrained from reading her mind to find out why.  I am just glad they are safe, they have some issues, and I hope to help them, but that is another story,” Jun Min finishes.
> 
> “You will have to talk to Kelly about why she is leaving the Institute,” the young instructor adds.




"Milan? London? Why would they go there?" Karen asks, a worried frown creasing her brow, "I g-guess you're right," though it's clear she'd liked to have heard Jun-Min's side first.

"Is she safe?" she asks Timothy.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2006)

"If this is about the evil twin comment, Kelly, she's not exactly proving me wrong. And Kelly, Bishop isn't your dad. You just happen to share some genes with him...guess what? You also share a huge amount of genes with pigs. The guy who was there when you won that first talent competition, the guy who take you to breakfast on Sundays, the guy who refused to believe you would ever grow up...that's your dad. But he's gone. And now you're just trying to fill the void, and seeking validation. But what the hell would I know? I'm just some jerk who likes to tear people down just for the sheer pleasure I get out of it."

_Christ, absence does not seem to make the heart grow fonder. She hates me more than she did this morning. Yeah, I wonder who's responsble for...oh, wait, no I don't. Note to self. Watch Chance. Or better yet, toss her into the sun. And Cassie's latching onto her like a lost puppy, eager for her approval...probably because she has her own little void in her life. She's probably felt isolated all her short life, thus explaining the whole victim, lone heroine comment. Thus, she loves the idea of a sister, no matter how damn disturbing that thing is._

"Anyway, I don't plan on making any apologies. Tina, you want to go meet the new boss? He seems cranky, but don't let that fool you. He's a great guy."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "If this is about the evil twin comment, Kelly, she's not exactly proving me wrong. And Kelly, Bishop isn't your dad. You just happen to share some genes with him...guess what? You also share a huge amount of genes with pigs. The guy who was there when you won that first talent competition, the guy who take you to breakfast on Sundays, the guy who refused to believe you would ever grow up...that's your dad. But he's gone. And now you're just trying to fill the void, and seeking validation. But what the hell would I know? I'm just some jerk who likes to tear people down just for the sheer pleasure I get out of it."
> 
> _Christ, absence does not seem to make the heart grow fonder. She hates me more than she did this morning. Yeah, I wonder who's responsble for...oh, wait, no I don't. Note to self. Watch Chance. Or better yet, toss her into the sun. And Cassie's latching onto her like a lost puppy, eager for her approval...probably because she has her own little void in her life. She's probably felt isolated all her short life, thus explaining the whole victim, lone heroine comment. Thus, she loves the idea of a sister, no matter how damn disturbing that thing is._
> 
> "Anyway, I don't plan on making any apologies. Tina, you want to go meet the new boss? He seems cranky, but don't let that fool you. He's a great guy."





Cassie watches Ryan, reading more into his comments and change of tact. _See? He fails to understand the hazard we speak of. Why must we save him?_  Signs to her sister before adding. _Caution, he is prone to rash actons. You could be in danger._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

*Elsewhere*

“Run the story, it’s good, controversial, and it applies to elites,” the gray haired executive tapped his fingers on the desk.

“I told her, I would give her more time, if we run this and it turns out to be totally false,” Rachel replies.

“False or not it will get people thinking, and we have enough evidence on our own to bust this thing wide open,” the man stops tapping his fingers.  He gives the woman a stern look, “Run it, this is going to be huge.”

Rachel sighs, “What if the world is not-”

“That isn’t my concern, reporting the news first is, this story will be huge, get it on the video feeds,” the man says dismissing Rachel.

*Cafeteria*

Gadget walks in, heading to her friends, “Oh man Legacy totally beat my simulation, I was hoping to catch you off-guard but you guys were so fast, and so good!  Next time I am going to turn it up to 11, and make it really hard.  Kelly, Cassie, how are you… hey am I seeing double?” she gestures at Chance.

Gadget blinks, “And oh wow, Kelly you are on TV!”

Chance signs to Cassie, _He isn’t worth the trouble._

Tina shrugs, “Sure,” and then looks at one of the large monitors.  Kelly is speaking, as if giving an interview, but what she has to say is…

_Pretty much the whole interview, Kelly gave earlier…_

Gadget blinks, “Oh man you mentioned me, I feel so popular now!”


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Milan? London? Why would they go there?" Karen asks, a worried frown creasing her brow, "I g-guess you're right," though it's clear she'd liked to have heard Jun-Min's side first.



Jun Min looks shocked as if listening to something unheard and then turns on her monitor and changes it to the CNN news feed, catching Kelly’s interview.  She blinks, “She didn’t…. oh man… Kelly… please… oh my this isn’t good at all.”

Kal blinks, “Why did she mention so many of us?” he looks to Karen, “What the hell is she trying to do?”

Sami blinks, “Maybe this is a good thing?”


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget blinks, “Oh man you mentioned me, I feel so popular now!”




"More like targeted," Gilden responds angerly. He turns to look at the pop star. "You had no right to include us in your crusade without asking us first."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min looks shocked as if listening to something unheard and then turns on her monitor and changes it to the CNN news feed, catching Kelly’s interview.  She blinks, “She didn’t…. oh man… Kelly… please… oh my this isn’t good at all.”
> 
> Kal blinks, “Why did she mention so many of us?” he looks to Karen, “What the hell is she trying to do?”
> 
> Sami blinks, “Maybe this is a good thing?”




Karen gapes in shock at the monitor, "Oh my god... She didn't... Thi-this isn't... This can't be real right? Thi-this is some kind of horribly m-misplaced joke right?" she stutters, "Wh-why mention a-anything of this at all? Why d-did she do this?" she asks, looking at Kal for support, anger and shock apparent on her face.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2006)

> "More like targeted," Gilden responds angerly. He turns to look at the pop star. "You had no right to include us in your crusade without asking us first."




"I didn't target you guys.  I just wanted the truth to come out.  The good guys don't lie about people, not knowingly, and they don't say things like the ends justify the means.  The good guys are the good guys...and the good guys should let their friends know what they are doing before the do it."  Kelly says with a sigh.  She sends a subtle shock along her wrist to subtly short out the watch for good.

"I'm sorry guys, your right, I should have told you what I was going to do, you had every right to know, but it was the right thing to do.  The UN wants to be the good guys, they can cetainly be the good guys, if they have someone that calls them when they slip off the straight and narrow.  It'd be a hell of a thing if we lost against Overseer because not enough people knew what was coming so they just did whatever they wanted until after it was too late and everyone suffered because the UN never bothered to tell anyone."

"Its too late now for the story to go away without the UNJE outright lying, and even if they lie, in a year or two I'll be proven right anyway, and if the UNJE does try and lie to cover it up everyone will know it and things will work out that way too.  I don't believe the UN wears blackhats, but even if they do something to me, if this helps get peopleready for whats coming, then it was worth it."   Kelly said sounding completely and utterly conviced that what she had done was the right thing to do.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I didn't target you guys.  I just wanted the truth to come out.  The good guys don't lie about people, not knowingly, and they don't say things like the ends justify the means.  The good guys are the good guys...and the good guys should let their friends know what they are doing before the do it."  Kelly says with a sigh.  She sends a subtle shock along her wrist to subtly short out the watch for good.




"Oh yeah, that makes sense. Mark slumped down in his seat. "If you wanted to keep us from lying, you blew it. I can't think of anything you could have done that would more guarantee the UNJE, and we personally all have to lie to billions of people," Mark hissed, not caring what Kelly thought. "All this can possibly do is make stopping the Overseer harder, because now we have to fix all of this on top of it. Thanks a lot, Kelly."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Okay Tim, and you better send me pictures!" Jean says as she hangs up.




He relaxes once she's hung up.

"She's safe. We have a name, and a phone number. Track it. And when we know who he is and where he is ..."

The glow from earlier returned, "I'm going to teach him that you don't mess with anyone I call a friend. Ever."

He looked at Kal, Sami and Karen, "Sorry to drag you all into this."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2006)

"Tell me Kelly," Gilden responds trying to keep his temper under control, "How is this going to help get people ready? What is the ordinary person supposed to do about this anyways? We don't have to worry about the Overseer any more because this world may destroy itself before he can do it." He says with a sigh, pushing his plate away. "You have opened Pandora's box Kelly, I hope this world can withstand the results."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2006)

"It seems like news people lie as often as Paragon does.  They were not suppoused to play the story yet.  I had originally planned to get Paragon to admit the truth, but recording people is not something that the good guys should do.  Be happy with your shade of grey Mark, Gilden, I want something brighter, cleaner, whiter."  Kelly says frowning at the fact that CNN had lied.  

"This wasn't exactly the extent of what I was planning, I know you believe that I'm stupid, I know that you all think it, but even I'm not stupid enough to just tell the truth and expect that to change everything on its own.  Tell the truth, and then give people an alternative to the choices that they have had in the past.  Pantheon and Cardinal, well thats associated with an awful lot of evil, and not exactly incorrectly, and the UNJE?  If they are lying about Mexico city and Overseer what else could they be doing and lying about?  Oracle told me just today that she hadn't even known about Overseer or Genocide until very recently.  How does that help fight against him if the leader of one of the UNJE teams doesn't even know the truth?"

"SARAH can you please ask Paragon if I can see him now?  I'll be leaving shortly and I'd still like to see him before I go."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2006)

"Damn, Kelly," Ryan says, shaking his head. "As fun as this lynch mob is going to be, I think I'm going to take a raincheck. Oh yeah, Mark, do you think that somehow the warp suits are causing the problems with James? Just a paranoid notion, but maybe you could talk to Paragon about it?" 

"See you all," Ryan says with a wave, turning away to head towards McCallister's office.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

*CNN headquarters London*

Rachel sighs as she gets another busy signal.  She clicks her delicately manicured nails on the desk and leaves another voice mail for Kelly Mitchell, “I wanted to apologize for the story being pushed ahead, the call was not mine, it was made from authorities above.   I can only hope that you are well, please contact me at your earliest convenience.”

_Sadly Kelly broke her phone…_

*Cafeteria*

Gadget blinks, “Oh man, that is bad… what are we going to do?”

SARAH speaks, “Paragon is currently busy and is not to be disturbed, Kelly.”

Tina blinks, “Yeah I am with Ryan, I am out of here.”

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

His door is open and the veteran Justice Elite alumnus is working at putting his office together.  He is surprisingly strong despite his obvious reliance on the cane.  He pauses as Ryan enters, “Ryan, Tina; how can I help you two this evening?  I would have figured you two would be enjoying your downtime, before tomorrow's mission.”


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2006)

"I don't think you are stupid Kelly, just selfish and lacking in forethought. You have ripped away the lives of billions of people just because you thought your way was the right way."  He pauses for a moment before continuing. "How does that make you any better then Paragon?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I don't think you are stupid Kelly, just selfish and lacking in forethought. You have ripped away the lives of billions of people just because you thought your way was the right way."  He pauses for a moment before continuing. "How does that make you any better then Paragon?"




"Because my way doesn't involve lying to the entire planet, or framing people for crimes they didn't actually commit?"  Kelly says as if it should be patently obvious that she was being the good guy and Paragon was most definitely not.



> Gadget blinks, “Oh man, that is bad… what are we going to do?”




"Do what you were doing back on your earth as a member of Teen Justice, be the good guy, be the hero that fights injustice and the bad guys?"   Kelly suggests to the pink haired girl.  "Thanks for the Info SARAH.  I'll be leaving shortly."

"This isn't the way I wanted to tell you guys I was leaving, but whats done is done I guess.  Mom, I'll see you soon I guess.  Goodbye guys, for now, I wish you guys all the luck in the world for tomorrow."  Kelly says standing up and walking to the the door as her tray floats over to join the other used trays.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I don't think you are stupid Kelly, just selfish and lacking in forethought. You have ripped away the lives of billions of people just because you thought your way was the right way."  He pauses for a moment before continuing. "How does that make you any better then Paragon?"





"The only difference between what I have been saying and what she did and what I've been saying all along was that she spoke out. I was more in the favor of the UN coming clean." Cassie sighs. "And well.. now it's all out and the best thing to do would be to forcus on how to turn this towards our advantage in preparing for the confrontation that will be coming." She gets up and heads back to get something more to eat. "There is no need to berate her for what is said and done."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Because my way doesn't involve lying to the entire planet, or framing people for crimes they didn't actually commit?"  Kelly says as if it should be patently obvious that she was being the good guy and Paragon was most definitely not.



Gadget blinks.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Do what you were doing back on your earth as a member of Teen Justice, be the good guy, be the hero that fights injustice and the bad guys?"   Kelly suggests to the pink haired girl.  "Thanks for the Info SARAH.  I'll be leaving shortly."



"But you said the UN is bad, and I am working for the UN, so am I a bad guy?" Gadget asks, confused.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "This isn't the way I wanted to tell you guys I was leaving, but whats done is done I guess.  Mom, I'll see you soon I guess.  Goodbye guys, for now, I wish you guys all the luck in the world for tomorrow."  Kelly says standing up and walking to the the door as her tray floats over to join the other used trays.



"Kelly, you can't just leave, not after this, you have to help us fix this!" Gadget finally says, realization dawning on her.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> His door is open and the veteran Justice Elite alumnus is working at putting his office together.  He is surprisingly strong despite his obvious reliance on the cane.  He pauses as Ryan enters, “Ryan, Tina; how can I help you two this evening?  I would have figured you two would be enjoying your downtime, before tomorrow's mission.”




"We kind of decided to run from the fallout of Kelly's little atomic bomb. In case you missed the news, she talked to CNN about, well, just about everything. Another expression of her wierd little fixation with Bishop."

"Anyway, sir, what are you doing back? I mean, Paragon pretty much said you were a Pantheon terrorist. If Mark pulled a stunt like that with me, there would have to be serious begging involved. On national television."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Because my way doesn't involve lying to the entire planet, or framing people for crimes they didn't actually commit?"  Kelly says as if it should be patently obvious that she was being the good guy and Paragon was most definitely not.




"Want to know what the story is going to be? I'll guess: Kelly Mitchell is a girl with a history of serious mental problems resulting from her abuse and rape by an elite named Neuro. It's tragic that we were unable to heal her, and the UNJE extends its apologies to Ms. Mitchell and her family. The recent murder of her father has clearly unhinged her and we hope she gets the help she deserves," Mark hissed at Kelly again. "It could even be true."

Mark stood up, his food untouched, and walked out of the cafeteria. "SARAH, is Paragon at the Institute?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2006)

Anika watches the news broadcast in shock, but calms somewhat when Kelly tells them the release wasn't her idea.  _"Still, she could maybe have waited to give the interview until after talking with us?"_ she thinks, but doesn't say to her friend who is already taking it from all sides.

"Lying to the entire planet?" she says, shaking her head as Kelly leaves.  "And here I thought I was idealistic.  Both Kelly and Karen have me beat there."  She watches her leave, considering going after her to talk, but she knew how hard it was changing a stubborn mind, having one herself.  Anika just sighed, hoping Kelly was making the right decision for herself.

"So dumb comments aside now that Ryan's gone, who are you?" she asks turning to Chance.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "We kind of decided to run from the fallout of Kelly's little atomic bomb. In case you missed the news, she talked to CNN about, well, just about everything. Another expression of her wierd little fixation with Bishop."



“Actually I turned off the video stream after the broadcast; I didn’t really want to watch the fallout from that.  The girl has a strong sense of right, tempered with a lack of vision and foresight.  I wonder about her, she has so much potential that is squandered by her lack of patience.  But thanks to her the world knows a great deal about everything,” the elite replies.

“I am not sure if people are ready for what she has to say.”


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Anyway, sir, what are you doing back? I mean, Paragon pretty much said you were a Pantheon terrorist. If Mark pulled a stunt like that with me, there would have to be serious begging involved. On national television."



“Who said there wasn’t begging involved.  But the bottom line is that my ego matters little when I can still do some good helping the next generation of elites.  Legacy has come a long way since that initial attack at the mall.  This time is important and if we are going to defeat this Overseer I want to be a part of that; Paragon knows my conditions for being here; but that is irrelevant,” Mr. McCallister responds.

“But from what I have read, you have had an exciting time, in my absence.  What can you tell me about your encounter with Overseer,” the older elite asks.

*Cafeteria*

Chance grins, “Call me Chance, I am Cassie’s sister.  You don’t have to worry explaining yourself Anika, I already know a great deal about you; all of you, so don’t worry about trying to introduce yourselves.”

SARAH replies, “Mark, Paragon is on-campus in his office.”


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Because my way doesn't involve lying to the entire planet, or framing people for crimes they didn't actually commit?"  Kelly says as if it should be patently obvious that she was being the good guy and Paragon was most definitely not.




"No, just committing Anarchy and Chaos on a global level, a whole lot of good that will accomplish. Tell me how will you justify it when people die because of what you have done? Or is it the ends justifying the means?"




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "This isn't the way I wanted to tell you guys I was leaving, but whats done is done I guess.  Mom, I'll see you soon I guess.  Goodbye guys, for now, I wish you guys all the luck in the world for tomorrow."  Kelly says standing up and walking to the the door as her tray floats over to join the other used trays.




Gilden gestures slightly and the cafeteria doors slam shut in front of the Kelly. "Gadget is right, you can't leave this mess in our laps, you caused this. This is your responsibility. You have to help fix it."



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "The only difference between what I have been saying and what she did and what I've been saying all along was that she spoke out. I was more in the favor of the UN coming clean." Cassie sighs. "And well.. now it's all out and the best thing to do would be to forcus on how to turn this towards our advantage in preparing for the confrontation that will be coming." She gets up and heads back to get something more to eat. "There is no need to berate her for what is said and done."




"If she had thought for one second about someone else we wouldn't be in this situation. But no she didn't get what she wanted so she ran away and this," he says gesturing to the tv screen, "is the result. Gadget and I are now targets, Ryan even more so and I am suppposed to be ok with this?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget blinks.
> 
> "But you said the UN is bad, and I am working for the UN, so am I a bad guy?" Gadget asks, confused.
> 
> "Kelly, you can't just leave, not after this, you have to help us fix this!" Gadget finally says, realization dawning on her.




"No Gadget the UNJE isn't bad, not really, they have just lost their way.  They need to get back on the good guy path, not the easy path.  You and Gilden, Karen, Kal, and Anika and everyone can all help them do that by being honest and confirming the truth now that its out there.  The UNJE were the good guys, and I know they can be the good guys again, they just need a light to show them the way."   Kelly tells Gadget smiling reassuringly at her.

"Don't worry, I'm not just going away, I know that the UN is going to try to discredit me because on the path they are on its the only thing that they know how to do.  I have to make sure that the truth continues to be told."

OOC:  Diplomacy check taking 10 for a 23 total.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Mark, Paragon is on-campus in his office.”




"Good. Tell him," _What, to call Kelly crazy? It's probably true._ "Tell him I'm on my way there, for the obvious reason." Mark shook his head and walked towards Paragon's office at normal speed.

_This is my fault. I should have vetoed her ever going along with us. Then she wouldn't know this and we wouldn't have this problem on top of Genocide and on top of the Overseer and on top of whoever else wants to suck Ryan's brains, break my ribs, steal her soul, feed Gilden to a dragon, and whatever else we don't know about yet. What am I going to say? I have to say something. Sorry doesn't cut it. I'll tell the world Kelly's nuts? She is nuts._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Good. Tell him," _What, to call Kelly crazy? It's probably true._ "Tell him I'm on my way there, for the obvious reason." Mark shook his head and walked towards Paragon's office at normal speed.



Paragon’s door opens for Mark the elite sitting at his desk silence for a long moment.  He steeples his hands, “Plausible deniability, we can denounce her leave her in the cold and claim any number of reasons not to believe her.  But is that morally right, or do we work with the situation we have and try to turn something positive out of this wretched mess she has left us with.”

“I have half a mind to allow our PR team to tear into her turn her into a public pariah,” Paragon adds.

*Cafeteria*

Gadget smiles, “I don’t know Kelly, then if they did lose their way then stay with us and help them.  I am a little upset that you used me and my friends for your message, that wasn’t nice of you.  I thought we were friends, why didn’t you come to us first, I would have helped you, I really would have.”

_Gadget is Friendly but still upset with Kelly._

“I believe you meant well, but this is too much even for me,” she says disappointed.

On the monitor two pundits are facing off.  The woman sighs, “… I would like to think that Kelly Mitchell is an honest and forthright person.  If the UNJE is hiding anything from the world citizens then that is unacceptable!”

“Kelly Mitchell is a liar.  I mean extra-dimensional beings, Bishop not responsible for Mexico City?  This is ludicrous dribble from a pro-elite supremacist who happens to be the self-proclaimed daughter of a man who has murdered millions of baselines.  And now I am to believe that the world is going to end?  What right minded person would accept any of this without proof?  Kelly Mitchell is a liar, a self-promoting supremacist, and perhaps too absorbed into her own self image.  At worst, this is probably just a sick publicity stunt to drum up buzz for her stalling singing career.,” the man exclaims excitedly.

“Who would you trust, Paragon a trusted world humanitarian and hero; or some pop star with an obvious grudge on her shoulder.  I mean this statement comes out after she is officially terminated from Legacy for previous actions,” the man adds.

The woman sighs, “She is honest, forthcoming, and telling the truth.  I trust her more so then the omni-oppressive UNJE.  Paragon is just a puppeteer.”

The video feed changes to music videos.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2006)

OOC:  Kelly never mentioned any relation to Bishop.  I made sure, and just went back to doubl check.  She left out mentioning her mom was the scientist who worked with Cardinal and left out the bit about Bishop being her father.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  Kelly never mentioned any relation to Bishop.  I made sure, and just went back to doubl check.  She left out mentioning her mom was the scientist who worked with Cardinal and left out the bit about Bishop being her father.



_LOL Investigative Journalism  and probably the beginning of the UNJE character assassination program _


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2006)

Could you at least remove the self-proclaimed part?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Could you at least remove the self-proclaimed part?



_I am not the sensationalist Pundit..._


----------



## Samnell (Sep 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon’s door opens for Mark the elite sitting at his desk silence for a long moment.  He steeples his hands, “Plausible deniability, we can denounce her leave her in the cold and claim any number of reasons not to believe her.  But is that morally right, or do we work with the situation we have and try to turn something positive out of this wretched mess she has left us with.”




Mark nodded gravely, "Part of this is my fault. I shouldn't have let her go along with us so often. If I kept her back here where she should have been, she wouldn't have the information to share."



> “I have half a mind to allow our PR team to tear into her turn her into a public pariah,” Paragon adds.




Steeling himself, Mark continued, "If you want me to go on CNN and tell them she's out of her mind because of what Neuro did to her, I'll do it. People could panic. There could be riots. It's not worth it."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2006)

"Hrmmm , I never actually told the media about Bishop being my biological father...so the character assassination begins, the response time on the story hitting the air til the UNJE gave out that info is less then a minute or two?  Makes you wonder if they don't have a ready made character assassination file on everyone?" Kelly asks Gadget.

"Don't worry, I'm not just going to disappear.  What I am going to do is go to the CNN headquarters and London and pick abone or two with a certain exec.  Then I am going to respond to all the questions and discrediting that the UNJE is doing."   the girl ducks out of the cafeteria and is instantly on another continent standing outside the London branch office for CNN.  She storms into the building being sure to keep the weather fixed exactly the same as when she arrived.

"Hi, I'd like to speak to someone in charge.  Last time I was here the person who did the interview was named Rachel.  I'd really like to talk to her."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Actually I turned off the video stream after the broadcast; I didn’t really want to watch the fallout from that.  The girl has a strong sense of right, tempered with a lack of vision and foresight.  I wonder about her, she has so much potential that is squandered by her lack of patience.  But thanks to her the world knows a great deal about everything,” the elite replies.
> 
> “I am not sure if people are ready for what she has to say.”




"At least in part, she means well. It's also  a desperate bid for attention since she got sidelined, and an attempt to validate her brand new father figure. But the sad fact is that everyone means well. I'm sure that even Overseer has some kind of sick justification for what he does," Ryan says with a cynical shrug. "I just wonder if we're going to respond with a cover up and character assassination, or damage control. Tina, do you feel like Kelly somehow betrayed us?" 

_Damage control would be the best route, but damn, some revenge would be fun._ 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Who said there wasn’t begging involved.  But the bottom line is that my ego matters little when I can still do some good helping the next generation of elites.  Legacy has come a long way since that initial attack at the mall.  This time is important and if we are going to defeat this Overseer I want to be a part of that; Paragon knows my conditions for being here; but that is irrelevant,” Mr. McCallister responds.
> 
> “But from what I have read, you have had an exciting time, in my absence.  What can you tell me about your encounter with Overseer,” the older elite asks.




"Yeah, but the Justice Elite aren't the only ones working to help others or stop Overseer. It's not like we really have the monopoly on that. Overseer himself was a scary guy. Mark and Karen tried to attack him, which, of course, was pointless. I'm pretty sure he said something about how he was going to kill me or consume me or something, but I wasn't ripe yet. Maybe he wants me to get more powerful, or maybe just the chance to piss me off some more. In terms of weaknesses, he's pretty cocky. And he does the whole evil villain thing where he offs his incompetent henchmen. Right now I'm trying to get a handle on some of the players in the game."

"By the way, sir, let me see your leg. You've got nothing to lose, and I'm pretty sure that I can heal it for you."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 14, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> The glow from earlier returned, "I'm going to teach him that you don't mess with anyone I call a friend. Ever."
> 
> He looked at Kal, Sami and Karen, "Sorry to drag you all into this."




"I-it's ok Timothy, I'm glad she's alright," Karen mumbles absent-mindedly, turning away from the monitor, she looks at him before continuing earnestly, "I really hope the American government can track your 'brother' down."

"SARAH where's Kelly?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "SARAH where's Kelly?"



Jun Min answers before SARAH does, “She left; she is in London right now.”

SARAH adds, “That is correct, I believe she went to the CNN office.”

“I know she did,” Jun Min stands, “I can’t believe she is doing this.”

*Kelly*

The private elevator opens, “Kelly,” Rachel calls as she walks into the lobby with purpose, “I have been worried, I have been trying to call you; I thought something I had happened to you.  I left four messages, I am so sorry that the network pushed ahead with the story.  It wasn’t my call; I wanted to wait, but they felt the story stood strong on its own.  How are you handling this?”

*Ryan*

Tina thinks for a long moment, “I think Kelly is an idiot, and I think she put a lot of us in danger with that stunt.  The girl means well, but I just don’t like what she said, she really tried to make the UNJE out to be the bad guys, and that does not sit right with me.”

Mr. McCallister nods, “I am not a Public Relations expert, which is Paragon’s arena.  But I suspect plausible deniability and damage control will be the best route, although I am sad to say that discrediting Miss Mitchell may play a part in this whole debacle.”

He pauses, “What other players are you trying to get a handle of?” the older elite asks.  He hesitates when Ryan asks to see his leg and then takes a seat, “In the old days a warrior was defined by the scars and injuries he carried with him.  The more injury he sustained the more respect and glory he would earn.  It may seem odd to you, but I prefer to keep this injury, as a reminder of the sacrifices I have made for what I believe to be right.”

*Mark*

Paragon shakes his head no, “No I prefer that you focus on your duties and responsibilities as the leader of Legacy.  Any failure is mine, not yours, Mark.  The business of public relations can be a nasty sordid business and I don’t think you are ready for that sort of moral ambiguity.”

“You have Genocide to focus on, let me shoulder this catastrophe, Miss Mitchell has made her choice.  For good or ill she believes in what she is doing, we just have to do our best to try and keep this whole situation from falling apart,” Paragon finishes.

*Cafeteria*

Gadget sighs, “This isn’t going to end well is it?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2006)

"It would have been helpful if you guys had waited, I was able to get some stuff that you guys could independently prove, but it would have been nice to have a little more warning.  The UNJE are really quite good at discrediting people.  I mean the story went out and less then 2 minutes later there was some guy saying I was the self-procalimed daughter of Bishop and an Elite supremicist.  Thats really interesting since the only people who knew that Bishop is my biological father were with the UNJE.  I just learned a day ago myself, and he learned it at the same time.  I don't think the good guys should keep files on everyone just so that they have ammunition to shred people in the media."

"The independent proof that elites were man made is nanites.  The nanites stabilize our bodies and make us heal faster so that we don't die when we are affected by the virus.  The person that I talked to didn't know that Cardinal was going to make so many people into elites, actually I belive they didn't know that it was possible to transform everyone so quickly.  Can you get CNN to have people test that out and prove that the elites have nanites?  You should test multiple Elites I think."  Kelly suggested.

"I do want to respond to the people who are questioning my motives in this, I know that its just going to get worse, that they are ging to say that I'm crazy since that the easiest thing to do.  I hope that Paragon will do the right thing and admit whats going on with Overseer since deep down he is a good person, and a hero, but I wont count on it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "It would have been helpful if you guys had waited, I was able to get some stuff that you guys could independently prove, but it would have been nice to have a little more warning.  The UNJE are really quite good at discrediting people.  I mean the story went out and less then 2 minutes later there was some guy saying I was the self-procalimed daughter of Bishop and an Elite supremicist.  Thats really interesting since the only people who knew that Bishop is my biological father were with the UNJE.  I just learned a day ago myself, and he learned it at the same time.  I don't think the good guys should keep files on everyone just so that they have ammunition to shred people in the media."



“Well we gave some people prior viewing of the interview, to give them a chance to intelligently respond to the issue at hand,” Rachel replies, “We felt a balanced response was the best way to approach the issue.  I suppose William Cartwright*, found this information on the net, which if so, means that someone is spreading your secrets to the world.”

_* William Cartwright is the critic in question from the broadcast; he has his own show on CNN of his own particular commentary focusing on elite affairs.  He is an advocate against elite supremacy and Pantheon in particular after his wife died in a blast in Madrid, Spain at a state building._


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "The independent proof that elites were man made is nanites.  The nanites stabilize our bodies and make us heal faster so that we don't die when we are affected by the virus.  The person that I talked to didn't know that Cardinal was going to make so many people into elites, actually I belive they didn't know that it was possible to transform everyone so quickly.  Can you get CNN to have people test that out and prove that the elites have nanites?  You should test multiple Elites I think."  Kelly suggested.



“I don’t think we have those kinds of facilities at our disposal, but I will have someone look into the issue.  Maybe you will subject yourself to such a test, as perhaps a show of good faith?” Rachel responds.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I do want to respond to the people who are questioning my motives in this, I know that its just going to get worse, that they are ging to say that I'm crazy since that the easiest thing to do.  I hope that Paragon will do the right thing and admit whats going on with Overseer since deep down he is a good person, and a hero, but I wont count on it."



“You want to respond… well Cartwright would love to have you on his show, but I am not sure if you are ready for the kind of debate Cartwright might put you through.  He does his homework, he has tons of contacts and has worked quite closely with the UNJE in the past, not exactly impartial, but then again who is these days?” the older woman counters.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min answers before SARAH does, “She left; she is in London right now.”
> 
> SARAH adds, “That is correct, I believe she went to the CNN office.”
> 
> “I know she did,” Jun Min stands, “I can’t believe she is doing this.”




"Sh-she just left? Just like that?" Karen asks, still trying to process what exactly Kelly had done. What might happen and what her friend was trying to achieve, "I don't always agree with the UNJE but why... why go to the media like that and throw it all out in the open like that? It's only gonna make people panic and do stupid things..."

_I don't always agree with the UNJE, but they're our best shot at surviving Overseer... I thought I was her friend, why didn't she talk about it first... and now she's run away again, if she really wanted people to work together she should be here, not giving interviews to CNN..._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget sighs, “This isn’t going to end well is it?”




"I hope I am wrong but no, its not going to end well."  Gilden replies with a sigh. "We have been in worse situations though, we have survived those and we will survive this." He says trying to be optimistic.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2006)

"The players? Well, we have the United Nations Justice Elite, facing off against the bad guys from another dimension, Overseer. You know, it occured to me that Overseer probably has his own army of  thugs too. There's Cardinal, the enemy of an enemy. That doesn't make her a friend, but we need to figure out much we can afford to work together. And Tommy McKain has his own little plan, since he's apparently split from his mother, and it's not a plan for the benefit of all mankind, let me tell you that. Plus, the Eternals, who knows what the hell they really want, and maybe someone else too."

"As for the leg, it's your decision, but I won't even pretend to understand it. By the way, I'd like to confirm something I heard...is No Return real? And why did it stop?"


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 14, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I-it's ok Timothy, I'm glad she's alright," Karen mumbles absent-mindedly, turning away from the monitor, she looks at him before continuing earnestly, "I really hope the American government can track your 'brother' down."
> 
> "SARAH where's Kelly?"




He began to pay attention to the issue at hand, "Geeze, as if we don't have enough problems already. What next, Paragon saying he's gay and he's sleeping with Bishop? Just what we need, a worldwide panic attack."

He is obviously being a bit sarcastic with that comment.

"I think I'll let you guys handle Kelly, right now I need to go vent some anger before I blow up at someone. Unless there's anything else you need my help with ..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "I think I'll let you guys handle Kelly, right now I need to go vent some anger before I blow up at someone. Unless there's anything else you need my help with ..."



Jun Min looks less then amused with Tim’s joke, “I have nothing more for you.  I need a break, seriously.  Well I am heading to my place for some much needed relaxation, I hope Kelly is okay.  I hope Jean will be okay too… what a long day.”

SARAH replies to Karen, “Yes Karen she did just leave, just like that.”

*Ryan*

Mr. McCallister stays silent for a long time, “No Return, yes it was real.  I don’t know why it stopped, I was out of the loop at that time, but not a moment too soon, I suppose.  If they are smart they won’t go down that road again.”

Tina blinks, “So is that bad or good?”

*Cafeteria*

Gadget frowns, “I really don’t understand what she is doing.  I am trying, I really want to believe her that she will make everything better, but I just don’t see how this is going to make everything better.”

Danger Girl walks in, “Hey guys,” she then pauses, “uh, what did I miss?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2006)

"I don't know, I sort of feel ambushed by you guys.  I gave you the story with the understanding that I was working on getting you guys the proof, and then you put the story out before I get you that so it makes it very easy for the UNJE to try and spin things.  All you had to do was wait a few days and you'd have had the proof to run with  Can I trust that you guys wont ambush me again like that?"  Kelly asks the CNN exec wide-eyed and innocent.

"Yea, I'll take a test, but you guys should really do it with a couple elites, if its just me people might say I staged it or something.  You can also give me a lie detector test with one of your interviewers asking the questions,  I'm sure that doing it as a live interview would get a lot of people to listen, or at least watch.  I wonder if there are any elites that can do the whole lie detector thing?  I doubt it, most of our powers run to the martial, maybe a telepath, but then that relies on the telepath being truthfull."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 15, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't know, I sort of feel ambushed by you guys.  I gave you the story with the understanding that I was working on getting you guys the proof, and then you put the story out before I get you that so it makes it very easy for the UNJE to try and spin things.  All you had to do was wait a few days and you'd have had the proof to run with  Can I trust that you guys wont ambush me again like that?"  Kelly asks the CNN exec wide-eyed and innocent.



"You can trust CNN to get the news to the people," she replies, "that is the best I can offer."


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, I'll take a test, but you guys should really do it with a couple elites, if its just me people might say I staged it or something.  You can also give me a lie detector test with one of your interviewers asking the questions,  I'm sure that doing it as a live interview would get a lot of people to listen, or at least watch.  I wonder if there are any elites that can do the whole lie detector thing?  I doubt it, most of our powers run to the martial, maybe a telepath, but then that relies on the telepath being truthfull."



"Lie detector tests, this isn't some trite syndicated talk show, this would be a serious debate of ideas.  As far as testing other elites, we fully intend to explore that aspect of the story.  I am sure people will listen anyway, Kelly," Rachel responds.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> Paragon shakes his head no, “No I prefer that you focus on your duties and responsibilities as the leader of Legacy.  Any failure is mine, not yours, Mark.  The business of public relations can be a nasty sordid business and I don’t think you are ready for that sort of moral ambiguity.”




Mark nodded, reluctant but relieved, "If that's how you want it, sir. I'm ready to help if I'm needed."



> “You have Genocide to focus on, let me shoulder this catastrophe, Miss Mitchell has made her choice.  For good or ill she believes in what she is doing, we just have to do our best to try and keep this whole situation from falling apart,” Paragon finishes.




"There's one more thing," _Which sucks._ "The plan to go public with my drug problem. I haven't had a chance to tell all of my team yet. I think they deserve to hear it from me and not CNN, but I don't want to mess up their game right before Genocide. Is there any way we can delay that until I have a chance to tell them? My- The- What Jun Min did is holding so far."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister stays silent for a long time, “No Return, yes it was real.  I don’t know why it stopped, I was out of the loop at that time, but not a moment too soon, I suppose.  If they are smart they won’t go down that road again.”
> 
> Tina blinks, “So is that bad or good?”




"I can't see it as inherently bad. I mean, it would be so sweet to inject some of that into one of those Elite supremacists just to watch them cry. But overall, it would probably make some Elites distrust the United Nations too much. Any other secret projects that we should know about?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2006)

"That isn't particularly reassuring, its going to be hard enough to get past the spin.  I don't want to have to get a lawyer to make sure you guys actually do what you say.  You didn't even bother to call me before the story ran.  It didn't even take you 3 hours before you ran the interview, and it was a lot less before you shared it around.  I'm sorry, I don't I want to deal with you at all any more.  I don't want to deal with your boss either, I want your boss's boss, or whoever it is that gets to actually make decisions.  Please point me in that person's direction."  Kelly says sounding hurt rather then angry.

"I know that I'm not the brightest person in the world, and even I know that this isn't going to be easy at all, the only things that I have going for me is that I'm telling the truth, and that eventually the truth always comes out.  This is going to be really hard even without people going back on their word.  I can't let that happen any more, this isn't personal, just fool me once shame on me, fool me twice...."

"I am going to take a lie detector test, that'll prove that I'm not lying, I know that I'm not but it'll stop people like Cartwright from saying that I am.  I am also going to get the proof on the nanites.  I guess I should have done that stuff before coming to you.  I just don't have any experience with stuff like this so I made a mistake."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 15, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I am going to take a lie detector test, that'll prove that I'm not lying, I know that I'm not but it'll stop people like Cartwright from saying that I am.  I am also going to get the proof on the nanites.  I guess I should have done that stuff before coming to you.  I just don't have any experience with stuff like this so I made a mistake."



Rachel listens, “Well then I wish you luck.  We have the story we need and we can pursue it from there.  You are a brave young woman and I hope that you get the truth to the people.  If we need anything else we will be in touch, Miss Mitchell.”

Rachel smiles, “Have a good day.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 15, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "There's one more thing," _Which sucks._ "The plan to go public with my drug problem. I haven't had a chance to tell all of my team yet. I think they deserve to hear it from me and not CNN, but I don't want to mess up their game right before Genocide. Is there any way we can delay that until I have a chance to tell them? My- The- What Jun Min did is holding so far."



“Well with this current mess, I think it is best that we keep things close our chest for awhile.  Tell your team, but we will wait for the formal announcement, on your terms.  I have an interview with CNN tomorrow, not so much to respond to the allegation but try and alleviate the chaos that may ensue,” Paragon adds.

*Ryan*

Mr. McCallister replies, “Nothing worth mentioning.  I would rather keep you focused on the mission for tomorrow.”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min looks less then amused with Tim’s joke, “I have nothing more for you.  I need a break, seriously.  Well I am heading to my place for some much needed relaxation, I hope Kelly is okay.  I hope Jean will be okay too… what a long day.”
> 
> SARAH replies to Karen, “Yes Karen she did just leave, just like that.”




"I-I don't think there's much we can do anymore..." Karen sighs, she had the feeling Kelly was digging herself into a hole and by leaving the institute she just dug deeper. She had no idea how she could help her friend out of it or even if Kelly wanted her help to begin with. She nods at Jun-Min as she let's her show her out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2006)

"Believe me, Genocide is going down. Damn, it feels good to be going after their leaders; Overseer is going to feel this one," Ryan says with a smile. A smile that masked his disappointment that his mentor chose not to confine in him. _What a load of bull. I know that there's a lot going on, that the United Nations doesn't tell me. I bet they tell Mark and Anika. And they have the nerve to yell at me for not sharing every little thing with them._

"See ya, Mr. McCallister. Let me know if you change your mind." As he leaves, he speaks to Tina. "Of course, something even more important and fun will happen tomorrow: our first date. Want to play some basketball?"


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 15, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I-I don't think there's much we can do anymore..." Karen sighs, she had the feeling Kelly was digging herself into a hole and by leaving the institute she just dug deeper. She had no idea how she could help her friend out of it or even if Kelly wanted her help to begin with. She nods at Jun-Min as she let's her show her out.




He leaned up against a wall, "Whatta day. Karen, Kal, Sami, sorry your day out was ruined. I could get you back there if you want to resume your shopping. Me ... I need to do some freefall or the like."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 15, 2006)

"Well if  you folks don't mind I think I'll turn in and check my emial, I'm sure I've got a lot of assigments. Not to mention I think it will be best if I get out of the line of fire, Ryan is in a particularly snippy mood apparently."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well if  you folks don't mind I think I'll turn in and check my emial, I'm sure I've got a lot of assigments. Not to mention I think it will be best if I get out of the line of fire, Ryan is in a particularly snippy mood apparently."



_Ryan left awhile ago._


----------



## Samnell (Sep 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well with this current mess, I think it is best that we keep things close our chest for awhile.  Tell your team, but we will wait for the formal announcement, on your terms.  I have an interview with CNN tomorrow, not so much to respond to the allegation but try and alleviate the chaos that may ensue,” Paragon adds.




Mark nodded his agreement, "Thanks. I'll tell them after we're done with Genocide."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Ryan left awhile ago._





_He could come BACK_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget sighs, “This isn’t going to end well is it?”




Anika shakes her head.  "No, it'll get worse before it gets better, that's for sure."  She pauses, spending some moments thinking of the possible consequences of Kelly's actions.  Ridding her mind of those dour thought, she asks, "SARAH, is Sami back from downtown yet?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Rachel listens, “Well then I wish you luck.  We have the story we need and we can pursue it from there.  You are a brave young woman and I hope that you get the truth to the people.  If we need anything else we will be in touch, Miss Mitchell.”
> 
> Rachel smiles, “Have a good day.”




Well, that didn't go as planned...I need to remember that even though I'm trying to do the right thing not everyone is, or even cares to.  What is it that I really want?  I want Overseer defeated, and to do that we need to get everyone to know he is out there, and that he is coming.  I've gotten a start on that, a good start but not great.  The next thing is to get people pointed in the right direction, and that means getting them to join Pantheon, the Movement, the UNJE, or maybe some other group.  I might not be Einstein but I'm not braindead, so Pantheon is out.  Dad is connected with the movement so that'd be a hard sell too, probably too hard, leaving only the UNJE and thats fine, they are mostly the good guys, its just the people in charge that aren't doing so hot... the popstar thought as she studied Rachel for a moment.  "Well, goodbye I guess...I had still wanted to do more with CNN even with everything, but you don't seem to want me to."

The girl turned around and walked out of the building, still a little bewildered at why Rachel had brushed her off even after she still wanted to go forward.  The girl's next major stop was actually in New York, the law offices of Wachtell, Lipton, Rosen & Katz.  Rated as one of the best law firms in the world, she wanted some advice, and frankly some help, and her dad had always told her if something was worth doing, then you had to give it your best.  On the way she had replaced her phone and called the firm for an urgent appointment, asking for a meeting with a partner and paying for the privledge.

When Kelly arrived for the meeting she explained what had happened with CNN, how they had backstabbed her on the story.  "Ok, I know that I don't come across as the most intelligent person of all time, but after what happened before I know I need help.  I would like to hire your firm to represent me and make sure something like that doesn't happen again.  I know that the UNJE is going to try to spin things, and I know that they have already started.  What I would like is your help in proving that I am telling the truth.  As a law firm you have experts on retainer, I would like you to hire their services on my behalf for a lie detector test, and to perform a physical on me and on other elites that would find the nanites that are used to keep our bodies from going wonky when we were changed into elites.  Would you be willing to help me do this?"  if they agree Kelly will spill the beans, all of them, and leave herself in their expert hands.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika shakes her head.  "No, it'll get worse before it gets better, that's for sure."  She pauses, spending some moments thinking of the possible consequences of Kelly's actions.  Ridding her mind of those dour thought, she asks, "SARAH, is Sami back from downtown yet?"



 SARAH replies, “Sami is near Jun Min’s office, he is well.”

*Kelly*

The lawyers meet with Kelly and discuss her options meanwhile doing their best to accommodate her wishes.  But it won’t be easy, there is already unease towards elites in the United States especially after her story has broken.  People are leery of these entities and the truth about Overseer, if it is the truth, has put many individuals on edge.

Even some of the lawyers are nervous but they do their best to be professionals.

*Back at the Institute*

Chaos grins as the teens deal with the multitude of issues, watching invisible as he rubs his hands together mischievously.  _“I almost forgot why I originally came here…  and I would be remiss if I left without leaving a little gift… now sleep tight children, tomorrow is going to be a busy day.  Good luck with Genocide.”_

Chaos laughs and then disappears.  

_Even teens that don’t normally sleep, find themselves waking up in the morning…_

*Anika*

Anika rouses herself from sleep slowly, and finds herself in a large bed looking at a large bedroom.  She sits up and smells a hearty breakfast already being cooked.  She looks down and sees a body she does not recognize… 

*Ryan*

Ryan yawns, a strange sensation and stretches feeling his hands bump against someone else.  He looks over and he sees Sami sleeping soundly right next to him!

*Mark*

Mark gets up and strangely not to the smell of breakfast.  He snaps wide awake, not even feeling tired.  But he is in a strange room he does not recognize offhand.  He is wearing a loose shirt and finds that he isn’t breathing and one look at his crystalline body tells him something is amiss…

*Karen*

Karen wakes up and finds herself looking at Cassie, or is Chance lying on the floor peacefully.  She catches herself breathing, and then notices her skin is alive, its normal, her face is normal.  And she isn’t lying next to Kal!

*Cassie*

Cassie finds herself wide awake staring at a computer screen of elite criminals.  She blinks for a moment then sees the slight reflection in the monitor and sees the face of Ryan!

*Tim*

Tim rises awake and finds himself groggy.  He brushes long red hair from his face… an oddity.  Until he notices some rather different changes about his body… rather prominent growth in the chest area and some rather revealing pajamas…

*Gilden*

Gilden wakes and finds himself looking at Karen as she is already sitting up next to him.  He has to blink to realize what he is seeing and then realizes that this is really happening!  Of course it does not help that he finds his own body to be strangely unfamiliar!

_*To Be Continued…*_


----------

